# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ..Της ψυχης μου το τραγουδι..

## Alterego

Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο επρεπε αυτο το θεμα να το γραψω σ'αυτη την ενοτητα,ομως για μενα αυτο που εχω να πω δεν αποτελει καμια αλλη ενοτητα εκτος απο τις φοβιες γιατι ολες μου οι φοβιες και ανασφαλειες ξεκινανε απο αυτο ακριβως το προβλημα.

Μου πηρε καιρο να παρω το θαρρος να καταγραψω την δικια μου ιστορια.Μερικοι με εχουν γνωρισει απο τις διαφορες απαντησεις σε αλλα θεματα που δεν αφορουσαν εμενα.Ακομη και τωρα που πηρα το θαρρος να γραψω ειναι τοσο δυσκολο.Αυτο που δυσκολευει περισσοτερο ειναι η σκεψη για το πως μπορει ο καθενας να το αντιληφθει,γιατι αυτο που θελω ειναι ο καθενας να το καταλαβει ακρι βως ετσι οπως ειναι,αν και ειναι πολυ μα πολυ δυσκολο.Ισως μιλησω περισσοτερο απο οτι μπορουν τα ματια σας να διαβασουν,μα πιστευω πως αξιζει και περισσοτερο αξιζει για μενα αλλα και για ατομα που ισως,ισως εχουν παρομοιο προβλημα.

Βρισκομαι στην ηλικια των 23 χρονων.Σπουδαζω εδω και τρια χρονια σε μια σχολη που ιδιαιτερως δεν με αγγιζει,αλλα η μανια τοτε που ειχα να φυγω μακρια,εφερε αυτο το αποτελεσμα,της λαθος επιλογης,του λαθος θελω.Στην ηλικια των 13 χρονων ανακαλυψα πως κατι παει λαθος με μενα,κατι δεν παει οπως επρεπε να πηγαινει,συγκρινοντας παντοτε τον εαυτο μου με τους υπολοιπους.Αναγκαστηκα απο μικρο παιδι να κρυβω την διαφορα μου με τους αλλους,να προσπαθω να ενταχθω στην κοινοτητα τους,μα ματαια.Εφηβεια,δυσκολα χρονια.Στην ολη πορεια ανακαλυψα κατι που επρεπε να το δεχθω,να το αγαπησω γιατι οτι ημουν ως πριν το ανακαλυψω ενιωθα να μην υπαρχω και ειναι τραγικο να νιωθεις πως δεν υπαρχεις πουθενα!
Το τι ανακαλυψα δεν ειχε και τοση σημασια τοτε,γιατι ηταν μεγαλος ο φοβος μου μην τυχον και οσα νιωθω δεν μπορουν να επιζησουν,ενιωθα και το νιωθω ακομη και τωρα πως ειμαι πλασμα υπο εξαφανιση.Ηθελα με μανια να σταματησω αυτο που προχωρουσε τοσο εντονα και γρηγορα,εκεινη την ανακαλυψη δηλαδη.Ομως δεν μπορεσα ποτε.Μερικες φορες πρεπει να δεχεσαι τα πραγματα ως εχουν αλλιως οσες προσπαθειες αρχισεις να κανεις,τα κανεις ολα χειροτερα.Ετσι το δεχθηκα και εκεινο που μου εμεινε ειναι να αρχισω να ζω ετσι ακριβως οπως το ηθελα,ετσι οπως μου εδειξε η πορεια μου οτι πρεπει να ζω.Δεν ηταν αποφαση εφηβεας,δεν ηταν κατι επιπολαιο,ηταν η ουσια που ηρθε στην επιφανεια τοσο απροσδοκητα.Επρεπε να μεταδωσω και στους υπολοιπους τα οσα ενιωθα,γιατι δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο συναισθημα απο την μοναξια και τον εγκλωβι σμο στον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο.
Ζω σε ξενο σωμα.Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο εχετε ακουσει η ζησι κατι τετοιο μα υπαρχει και ειμαι ενα παρακλαδι αυτου του γεγονοτος.Ουτε και εγω πιστευα ποτε οτι υπαρχει κατι τετοιο,ωσπου και μου ετυχε.Γεννηθηκα ενα ανοιξιατικο μεσημερι,στις 12 του Μαη του 1984.Η μητερα μου εφερε στον κοσμο ενα υγιεστατο κοριτσακι.Τωρα πια ξερω γιατι εκλαψα οταν βγηκα απο την κοιλια της μητερας μου.Ειδα την μοιρα απεναντι μου να με κοιταζει με ειρωνεια.Απο τοτε ηξερα πως τα πραγματα δεν θα ειναι και τοσο ροδινα.Οι οικογενεια μου ειναι δεμενοι,αγαπημενοι.Δεν ειχα ποτε οποιαδηποτε βια απανω μου η εστω να την δω καταματα.Ολα ειναι ησυχα,ηρεμα..Δεν υπαρχει κανεις αλλος στην οικογενεια μου που να εχει το ιδιο προβλημα.Τα λεω αυτα γιατι η ψυχολογος που επισκεπτηκα με ρωτησε πως ειναι η οικογενιακη μου κατασταση και αν εχω υποστει βια κλπ.Τιποτα απο ολα αυτα δεν εχουν συμβει..αρα πως γινεται;Μου πηρε χρονια μα το εχω καταλαβει.Ζω σε ξενο σωμα.
Οποιος κι αν το θελησε ηρθα στον κοσμο για να αλλαξω την φυση μου.Επρεπε να δεχθω οτι το σωμα που κουβαλω δεν μου ανηκει,γιατι τοτε δεν θα μπορουσα να ζησω.Η καρδια μου κτυπα τοσο δυνατα και τιποτα δεν αναγνωριζει στο σωμα μου.
Εχω φερει κοντα μου ανθρωπους,εχω κανει σχεσεις και ολες οσες ηταν μαζι μου ηξεραν και ενιωσαν ακριβως τι ειμαι..Μπορει ποτε να μην μπορω να πω σε τριτους πως με λενε,γιατι αλλο θα θελα να πω κι αλλο βλεπουν,μπορει εσυ αναγνωστη μου να μην μπορεσεις να καταλαβεις ακριβως τι ειμαι,μα σημασια εχει οτι αγαπηθηκα και αγαπησα τοσο βαθια που ακομη και καποιος "φυσιολογικος" να μην το πετυχει ποτε.Εζησα μεγαλους και δυνατους ερωτες..με δεχθηκαν.Ολες οι κοπελες που ηταν μαζι μου ειναι φυσιολογικες.Δεν ειναι ομοφυλοφιλικες,ουτε κι εγω ειμαι.Δεν αναγνωριζω το κορμι μου και δεν θα μπορουσα να κανω δεσμο με κοπελα που ειναι ομοφυλοφιλη.Δεν εχω κατι μαζι τους απλα εγω θεωρω τον εαυτο μου κατι αλλο απο αυτο που φαινεται.Αυτο το ξεχωριζω,ξερω τι ειμαι και τι θελω..
Ειναι κατι που με πνιγει,ειναι ενας καημος βαρυς και ασηκωτος που δεν λεει να ησυχασει ποτε,γιατι ποτε δεν θα μπορω να συνυπαρξω με σενα οπως εγω θελω,δεν θα μπορεσω να σταθω πλαι σου και να μπορεσεις να με δεις μεσα στα ματια,να καταλαβεις τι κρυβω μεσα μου,παντα θα πρεπει εγω να σου εξηγω,να σου λεω το ενα το αλλο ωσπου να γινω βαρετος και πλεον να σου φανει και ανιαρη η συζητηση μας.Ειμαι σαν το ποταμι που κυλαει και δεν μπορει να σταματησει,οπως την βροχη που γδερνει τον δρομο και δεν μπορει να του γλυκανει λιγο τον πονο με ενα χαδι.Ειμαι απο αμμο,φαινομαι ενιαιος μα ειμαι συναρμολογημενος απο το απειρο.Οι απειραριθμοι κοκκοι μου δειχνουν ιδιοι μα ειναι τοσο διαφορετικοι μεταξυ τους.Μεσα μου συγκρουονται οι κοσμοι μου,επικρατει ενα χαος,μια οαση.Δυσκολευομαι ακομα και εγω να ηρεμησω τον ανελπιδο &amp;#8220;καβγα&amp;#8221; τους,μου ειναι δυσκολο ακομα να μπορω να αντιστεκομαι,να χαραζω τα ορια μου,να ξεχωριζω,δυστηχως οσα χρωματα κι αν μου δειχνουν δεν τα αναγνωριζω,τα μπλεκω πασχω απο αχρωματοψια.Οσο κι αν θελω να πεταω παντα κατι βρισκεται και με προσγειωνει,καποιος με θελει κτητικα κοντα του,εσυ,αυτος,αυτη,αυτοι..ολ οι.
Κανεις δεν θα μαθει πως ειναι να θες κατι και να μην μπορεις να το εχεις απλα επειδη φαινεσαι ανικανος,εισαι λειψος δεν εχεις οτι θα πρεπε,κατι σου λειπει.Εσυ δεν γνωριζεις πως ειναι να ερωτευεσαι και να μην το εχεις,να κλαις,να γελας με τον δικο σου ξεχωριστο τροπο και να μην μπορεις να τον εκφρασεις,να προσπαθεις να κρατας τις αποστασεις μηπως και τους διωξεις ολους,να δακρυζεις αθορυβα γιατι οι ανθρωποι αν σε δουν να δακρυζεις αδιαφορουν.Χιλιες φορες να αδιαφορεις παρα να μην καταλαμβαινεις τι ειναι και πως ειναι να ζεις μυστικα,να μπαινεις στην φωλια σου καθε που νυχτωνει.Ποσο ασχημο ακουγεται να μπορω εγω να σε δω ενω εσυ οχι,να μην μπορεις να δεις απο τι υλικο φτιαχτηκα,πως καταφερα να φτιαξω τα μεσα μου,ποιος ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος μου καημος.Ομως αυτο οριστηκε,να ζω με τον δικο μου τροπο και να μην μπορω να τον εκφρασω.Ποιον να κατηγορησω;
Ελπιζω να το εχω εξηγησει οσο πιο καλα γινεται.Ελπιζω να με κρινεται οπως πρεπει.Ελπιζω να καταφερα να σας δανεισω τα ματια μου να δειτε οτι βλεπω,ετσι θα ειναι καλυτερα να με νιωσετε.Ποσο δυσκολο φανταζει να πατησω το κουμπι να καταχωρησω το προβλημα μου αυτο..

Θα θελα να πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολους εκ των προταιρων και ιδιαιτερα αυτη την σελιδα που με αφηνει να εκφραζομαι και να μιλαω ελευθερα.Σας ευχαριστω και συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα..

----------


## perpatontas..

Καταρχάς ένα μεγάλο μπράβο που πήρες το κουράγιο να εκφράσεις τις ενδομυχες σκέψεις σου.
Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι που δεν μου ήταν τόσο φανερό. Είπες η μητέρα μου γέννησε ένα κοριτσάκι. Είσαι κορίτσι λοιπόν;

----------


## Alterego

Οσο κι αν με δυσκολευει αυτη η ερωτηση και περισσοτερο η απαντηση της θα σου απαντησω..
Ναι..ετσι γεννηθηκα.Ξερω πως δεν αλλαζει,ξερω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι καποιος να μπορεσει να με κοιταξει αλλιως.Ξερω πολλα,δεν αιθεροβατω,ειμαι προσγειωμενος ανθρωπος γιατι ετσι επρεπε να ειμαι.Ομως καταφερα να προσεγγισω τον εαυτο μου οπως νιωθω οτι ειμαι,προσπαθησα να αλλαξω τα ανεφικτα και τα καταφερα.Υπηρξαν και υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που με αγαπησαν οπως με επλασα εγω,οταν το αντιληφθηκα..Τωρα τι να πω;Δεν ξερω...το ρισκο μου ειναι μεγαλο,οι φοβοι πολλοι,η ζωη μου πνιγμος.Αλλα οσο μπορω ζω και υπαρχω με τον ενα η τον αλλο τροπο, και εχω την ανασφαλειες μου αντιπαλο,να με τρυπανε,μα τα παλευω ολα..και μεσα απο την αγαπη και τον ερωτα,αναδυομαι.Ευχαριστω!

----------


## perpatontas..

Συγγνώμη αν σε έφερα σε δύσκολη θέση...
θες να περιγράψεις τον εαυτό σου; ποιος είσαι εσύ σαν άνθρωπος;

----------


## anitak

ντρεπεσαι για κατι; δε θα πρεπε..

----------


## Alterego

Ζω και συνυπαρχω.Αγαπω και αγαπιεμαι.Ειμαι εκει σαν ανθρωπος να μπορεσω να δωσω οτι εχω και δεν εχω.Θελω να δινω,εξαλλου τι να τα κρατησω για μενα;Ειμαι αισιοδοξος ανθρωπος δεν λεω,ελπιζω και ονειρευομαι.Λατρευω την μουσικη,γραφω γενικοτερα διαφορα.Σκεψεις,προβλημα τισμους..ΤΙ αλλο να πω δεν ξερω,ισως αν μου ελεγες καλυτερα τι θες να μαθεις.Να με ρωτησεις κατι.Μην σκεφτεις για την δυσκολη θεση,θελω να δω ερωτησεις,ετσι ισως κατανοηθει καλυτερα.

----------


## Alterego

Δεν ντρεπομαι για κατι,φοβαμαι ομως για πολλα.Δεν ειναι ντροπη να ακους την καρδια σου, ντροπη ειναι να την σκοτωνεις.Οχι ποτε δεν ενιωσα ντροπη για οτι ειμαι.Ισα ισα ειναι φορες που νιωθω οτι μπορω να κατακτησω πολλα.Δεν ειναι ντροπη η αγαπη και να δινεις οτι εχεις και δεν εχεις για να ζεις,ντροπη ειναι να τα κρυβεις ολα αυτα και να αργοπεθαινεις...

Ειναι φορες που αναγκαζομαι να κρυβομαι γιατι φοβαμαι την αρνηση..μα συνιθιζω.

----------


## perpatontas..

Ξέρεις, λες κάτι πολύ σημαντικό...αγαπώ και αγαπιέμαι. Το πιο βασικό πράγμα για κάθε άνθρωπο. Δεν βλεπω κάτι λάθος σε αυτό. Μου δίνεις με την περιγραφή σου να καταλάβω οτι δνε είσαι μόνος...έχεις κόσμο γύρω σου....και αναρωτιέμαι που είναι η μοναξιά;
Εγώ θα ήθελα να με πας στο πότε αρχισες να προβληματίζεσαι και πώς το ένιωθες αυτό.

----------


## anitak

τι φοβασαι; την απορριψη;

----------


## Alterego

Ναι δεν θα διαφωνισω μαζι σου οτι το πιο σημαντικο ειναι το αγαπω και αγαπιεμαι..Ομως ειναι κατι πιο βαθυ.Δεν θα μπορεσω ποτε να στεριωσω καπου,ποιος θα δεχθει να απαρνηθει οτι εχει και δεν εχει για να ειναι μαζι μου;Εγω μπορω να με δω οπως νιωθω και ο ανθρωπος μου το ιδιο, οι αλλοι ομως;Δεν θελω να βλεπουν απλα διο ομοφυλοφιλικα ατομα να εχουν δεσμο.Δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις αυτο.Σκεψου απλα πως θα ηταν να μην θες αυτο που βλεπουν ολοι οτι εισαι,να μην εχεις αναγνωρισει,ταυτοτητα.

Ολα αρχισαν απο πολυ παλια.Εβλεπα οτι δεν συμπεριφερομαι οπως τα υπολοιπα ατομα στο περιβαλλον μου.Στην αρχη απλα πιστευα οτι απλα εχω δικο μου τυπο ανθρωπου αλλα δεν ηταν μονο αυτο.Ηθελα να αγαπησω και να αγαπηθω απο κοπελες,αλλα επρεπε πρωτα να φτιαξω τον εαυτο μου.Επρεπε εγω πρωτα να δω πως αυτο που με γεννησε η μανα μου δεν υπαρχει οσο κι αν δυσκολα κρυβεται.Και ετσι και εγινε..πλησιασα και με πλησιασαν ατομα που πιστεψαν σε αυτα που νιωθω και με αγαπησαν σαν ανθρωπο πανω απο ολα.

Μου φαινεται πολυ δυσκολο να περιγραψω τι ακριβως θελω και νιωθω.Ισως και να μην μπορω,να μην υπαρχουν λογια.Οι ανασφαλειες μου και οι φοβιες μου ειναι μεγαλες.Η αρνηση ο χειροτερος μου εχθρος.Η αναγνωρισει εξισου.Ισως να φανταζει ευκολο και απλο,οπως μην σε νοιαζει για τους αλλους,ζησε οπως θες κλπ.Ολα αυτα σε θεωριες καλα ειναι,οι πραξεις δυσκολευουν καπως.

----------


## Alterego

Την απορριψη ναι..το μελλον.Τους ανθρωπους,το μισος,ολα μα ολα..ισως να εχουμε και καποιους κοινους φοβους.Ισως να μην νιωθω μονο εγω λειψος αλλα και εσυ!Σε μενα εξωτερικα παντα κατι θα λειπει,οπως και εσωτερικα.

----------


## perpatontas..

να ειναι λειψος και ποιος αλλος δεν καταλαβα...

----------


## Alterego

Το εσυ μου ειναι γενικοτερα..εσυ η καποιος αλλος..

----------


## perpatontas..

ερώτηση: γιατι δεν θέλεις να σε λένε ομοφυλόφιλο; διότι δεν είσαι (σεξουαλικά) ή γιατί αυτό είναι κάτι μη αποδεκτό 
από την κοινωνία την ελληνική;

----------


## Alterego

Ειναι γιατι δεν νιωθω ετσι.Δεν νιωθω οτι ειμαι κοριτσι και απλα ερωτευομαι κοριτσια.Καταλαβες τι εννοω;Δεν θεωρω τον εαυτο μου αυτο που με γεννησε η μητερα μου.Δεν το θελω.Ζω σε ξενο σωμα.Οι συμπεριφορα μου,ο τροπος μου,οι κινησεις μου δεν χαραχτηριζονται θηλυκα.Ειλικρινα προσπαθω να στο εξηγησω οσο πιο καλα μπορω..

Αυτο που διαλεξα οτι ειμαι ειναι ακομη πιο δυσκολο απο οτι τα ομοφυλοφιλικα ατομα.Δεν μπορω απλα να πω με ελκυουν κοριτσια,αλλα με λενε Κατερινα.Καταλαβες;Εξαλλου και αυτο που ειμαι σιγουρα ειναι μη αποδεχτω γιατι ενω βλεπεις κατι αλλο δεν ειμαι.Ειναι πιο δυσκολο,γιαυτο και οι φοβιες και οι ανασφαλειες μου ειναι τοσο μεγαλες.

----------


## perpatontas..

Είπες πώς κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία σωστά;
Κοίταξε ως ένα άτομο έξω από αυτό, μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το καταλάβω αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σε κρίνω.
Κάνω ερωτήσεις για να έρθω πιο κοντά σε αυτό που λες.
Άλλη ερώτηση: τον εαυτό τον διαλέγουμε; ή υπάρχει; Λες δεν θελω να είμαι αυτό που γέννησε η μητέρα μου. Από πότε το ένιωσες αυτό. Μήπως συνέβη κάτι τότε;

----------


## Alterego

Ναι το ξερω πως ειναι δυσκολο,καταλαμβαινω.Εδω ανθρωποι που με ζουν τους ειναι δυσκολο,αν και σιγα σιγα αλλαζει.

Οσο για το αν το εαυτο μας τον διαλεγουμε η υπαρχει τι να σου πω;Βαση εμπειριας ξερω πως τιποτα δεν ειναι οπως ακριβως το βλεπουμε.Κατι πιο βαθυ υπαρχει και αυτο θα πρεπε να αναζηταμε.Ο εαυτος μου ειναι εκει,με ακολουθει,το σωμα ειναι που κανει την διαφορα.Ολα τα αλλα ειναι οπως ακριβως τα νιωθω και τα ζω.
Οχι οπως αναφερα και στο κειμενο που τιποτα δεν συνεβησε.Ολα κυλησαν ομαλα και στην παιδικη ηλικια και γενικα.Δεν ξερω ουτε και εγω ο ιδιος ποτε και πως.Ξερω μονο τι ηθελα και τι θελω και δεν ειναι μια φαση.Ειναι 8 χρονια τωρα..Ναι παρακολουθω μια ειδικο,μιλαμε κλπ.Βοηθησε πολυ.

----------


## kanenas

αν μπορω να ρωτησω,

1. εχεισ σκεφτει την εγχειρηση αλλαγης φυλου;

επισης, 

2. γιατι σε ενδιαφερει τοσο το πως σε βλεπουν οι αλλες-οι (\"δεν θελω να βλεπουν 2 ομοφυλοφιλα ατομα\");

3. για ποιο λογο ζητας να σε κρινουν (\"Ελπιζω να με κρινεται οπως πρεπει\");


δυσκολος ο δρομος σου. αλλα ποτε δεν ειναι ευκολη η αληθεια.  :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Την εχω σκεφτει,ομως με φοβιζει.Ειναι δυσκολη αποφασει και δεν θελω να αλλξει οσα καταφερα να αποκτησω.Ισως με αλλαξει κατα πολυ σαν ανθρωπο και αυτο δεν το θελω.Ετσι οπως καταφερα να ζησω καποια πραγματα ειναι μεγαλη πνοη για μενα.ΜΕ φοβιζει γενικοτερα αυτη η γεννηση,γιατι ειναι γεννηση.Οι οικογενεια μου δεν γνωριζει τιποτα και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορω να τους κανω κατι τετοιο.

Με ενδιαφερει οχι τοσο οσο δειχνω.Ειναι στιγμες που θελω αναγνωρισει.Ξερεις ποσο ασχημο πραγμα ειναι να μην βλεπει τριτος οτι η κοπελα που καθεται διπλα σου ειναι η αγαπη της ψυχης σου;ποσο δυσκολο πραγμα ειναι να μην μπορεις να προφερεις ενα ονομα;να ακους συνεχως πραγματα που δεν σε αφορουν;Ειναι δυσκολο..

Να με κρινουν ναι..θελω να ξερω αν αυτο που νιωθω μπορει να υπαρξει,να το ξερουν ολοι.Αν υπαρχει καποιος που μπορει να συμπασχει μαζι μου.Κριση γενικοτερα..

Δυσκολος δρομος,μα το παλευεις.Με τον ενα η τον αλλο τροπο..

----------


## perpatontas..

Άρα είσαι άντρας και αισθάνεσαι ερωτική έλξη μόνον για γυναίκες σωστά; Ας το πούμε έτσι καθαρά...οκ?

----------


## Alterego

Ναι αυτο νιωθω εγω..ετσι ακριβως μπορεις να το πεις.Δεν το βλεπεις αυτο,αν και ενταξει ειναι καπως φανερο,αλλα ναι ας το πουμε ετσι..

----------


## Alterego

Περπατωντας σου εχω στειλει μηνυμα προσωπικο,οταν θα μπορεσεις μου απαντας.Θα πρεπει να βγω τωρα.Ελπιζω να μην σας εχω μπερδεψει,ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σας.Θα τα πουμε συντομα.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by kanenas_
> 
> 
> 2. γιατι σε ενδιαφερει τοσο το πως σε βλεπουν οι αλλες-οι (\"δεν θελω να βλεπουν 2 ομοφυλοφιλα ατομα\");


Γιατί μάλλον πιστεύει πως είναι άντρας κι όχι κορίτσι.Δεν ξέρω.Περίπλοκα τα πράγματα.Μια ερώτηση μόνο.Γιατί διαχωρίζεις τα ομοφυλόφιλα άτομα από εσένα;Μην ξεχνάς πως οι ομοφυλόφιλες γυναίκες ανεξαιρέτως νομίζω δεν θέλουν το σώμα στο οποίο γεννήθηκαν.Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο είναι \"Το δεύτερο φύλο\" της Simone de Beauvoir.Με συγκίνησε η λεπτομέρεια με την οποία ανέλυε τα πάντα.Μια πολύ αγαπημένη μου παλιά φίλη η οποία όποτε την έβλεπα με ηρεμούσε όσο κανείς άλλος ήταν ομοφυλόφιλη.Όταν άρχισα να την ρωτάω παραπάνω γι\' αυτό αισθάνθηκε ότι απειλείται και απομακρύνθηκε παρ\'ότι η ίδια μου είπε για την ομοφυλοφιλία της κι εγώ ήμουν διακριτικότατη.Τι να πω ρε παιδιά.Μην καταπιέζεστε όπως και να\'χει.Έτσι ή αλλιώς.Τα παιρετέρω θα στα πει η ψυχολόγος ή ψυχίατρος που επισκέφτεσαι.

----------


## Alterego

Ακριβως γιαυτο με ενδιαφερει το τι βλεπουν οι αλλοι.

Διαχωριζω τον εαυτο μου απο τα ομοφυλοφιλα ατομα γιατι ναι δεν αγαπω το κορμι στο οποιο εχω,δεν μπορω να αποδεχτω την ταυτοτητα μου.Αυτο που ειμαι και η ειδικος που επισκεπτηκα εννοω οτι και τα ομοφυλοφιλα ατομα δεν αγαπανε το κορμι τους αλλα ισως δεν εχουν προβλημα με την ταυτοτητα τους.Αυτες ειναι απλα σεξουαλικα διαφερουν.Δεν ξερω ειναι περιπλοκα.Ισως μου ειναι τελικα πιο δυσκολο να εξηγησω ακριβως το πως νιωθω οτι ειμαι..

Το μην καταπιεζεστε φανταζει ευκολο..αλλα..ειναι δυσκολο.
Ευχαριστω παντως για την ανταποκριση και τις απαντησεις.

----------


## Dalia

Η οικογένειά σου πώς και δεν έχει καταλάβει τόσα χρόνια αυτή τη διαφορετικότητά σου?

----------


## Alterego

Αυτο δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω ουτε και εγω..Ειναι φορες που πιστευω οτι κατι μπορει να εχουν καταλαβει,αλλα και παλι.Ισως να εχουν καταλαβει κατι και απλα να μην θελουν να το παραδεχθουν η να μην θελουν αυτη την αποκαλυψη.Το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να τους πω κατι τετοιο,δεν θελω να τους το κανω αυτο.Οσο εχω ακομη περιθωρια να το κρυβω το κανω.Οταν ερθει η στιγμη που πρεπει να το πω θα το πω αναγκαστηκα.Δεν με εχουν πιεσει ομως ποτε για τιποτα.Ουτε για την εμφανιση μου ουτε τιποτα.Εχουμε γερο δεσμο γενικως οικογενιακα

----------


## Alterego

Ετσι ειναι Αφροδιτη,θελω την αγαπη,θελω τον ερωτα μα και την αναγνωριση.Ισως η αναγνωριση να μην ειναι τοσο σημαντικο οσο η αγαπη,μα μεσα απο αυτην χρειαζεσαι και την αναγνωριση.
Δινω,δινω οσα νιωθω γιατι ετσι κρατιεμαι σε εγρυγορση.Το οτι αγαπηθηκα και αγαπησα σημαινει πολλα και δεν σταματω μερα με την μερα να ευχαριστω οτι μου ερθει και φευγει γιατι νιωθω ευγνωμων πολλες φορες για ολα.Το οτι ανθρωποι με εχουν αποδεχτει αυτο ειναι πολυτιμο..
Μεσα ομως απο ολα αυτα μενει κατι πολυ βαθυ κι αυτο ειναι που με σκοτωνει..οτι παντα θα ειμαι μια σκια που περνα,δεν στεριωνω,κρυβομαι.Ομως ναι αυτοι που εχουν μπει βαθια μεσα μου και ειδα το ειναι πρεπει να με ενδιαφερουν,ομως και παλι,δεν σου ειναι αναγκη να γνωριζεις κοσμο και να ξερει το τι εισαι;Η μοναξια ερχεται συχνα και με επισκεπτεται.Πολλα εχω να πω..ομως ας μην το παρατραβησω.

Παλιοτερα πριν ανακαλυψω τι ακριβως νιωθω προσπαθησα να ζησω ετσι οπως με εφερε στον κοσμο η μητερα μου.Εκανα καποιες επαφες με το ανδρικο φυλο αλλα τιποτα,δεν ενιωθα τιποτα.Πιεστηκα να νιωσω κατι οτιδηποτα απλα γιατι φοβομουν αυτη την διαφορετικοτητα.
Οχι δεν ειχα καποια σοβαρη απορριψη,στο κατω κατω δεν με ενδιαφερε αυτο,δεν ενιωθα να ειμαι εγω.Απο το καιρο που αφησα ελευθερο τον εαυτο μου,εχω ζησει,εχω νιωσω.Ολα σε τοσο δυνατο βαθμο.Εχω πληγωθει αφανταστα μα και εχω πληγωσει.Ελπιζω να σου απαντησα.
ευχαριστω

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Η οικογένειά σου πώς και δεν έχει καταλάβει τόσα χρόνια αυτή τη διαφορετικότητά σου?


Παιδιά μεταξύ μας αλλά πόσοι και πόσοι γονείς αγνοούν την ομοφυλοφιλία των παιδιών τους;Πόσοι και πόσοι δε λένε έχω τον κανακάρη μου που δεν έχει στεριώσει στα 35 σου σε σχέση και βρίσκουν χίλιες δικαιολογίες;Και πόσοι δεν εθελοτυφλούν σε ψήγματα που δίνει το παιδί για την διαφορετικότητά του;

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Ακριβως γιαυτο με ενδιαφερει το τι βλεπουν οι αλλοι.
> 
> Διαχωριζω τον εαυτο μου απο τα ομοφυλοφιλα ατομα γιατι ναι δεν αγαπω το κορμι στο οποιο εχω,δεν μπορω να αποδεχτω την ταυτοτητα μου.Αυτο που ειμαι και η ειδικος που επισκεπτηκα εννοω οτι και τα ομοφυλοφιλα ατομα δεν αγαπανε το κορμι τους αλλα ισως δεν εχουν προβλημα με την ταυτοτητα τους.Αυτες ειναι απλα σεξουαλικα διαφερουν.Δεν ξερω ειναι περιπλοκα.Ισως μου ειναι τελικα πιο δυσκολο να εξηγησω ακριβως το πως νιωθω οτι ειμαι..


Νομίζω ότι οι transexual έχουν μια βασική διαφορά από τους ομοφυλόφιλους.Οι ομοφυλόφιλοι πάνε με ομόφυλα άτομα και αρκεί αλλά ο ψυχισμός τους παραμένει γυναικείος ή αντρικός.Οι transexual θέλουν να αλλάξουν την εικόνα τους.Αλλά αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι παρά τις αλλαγές φύλου που πολλοί υφίστανται δεν είναι ικανοποιημένοι από την αλλαγή και μία γίνονται άντρες ,την άλλη γυναίκες αλλά και ότι ενώ ως γυναίκες είχαν σχέση με γυναίκες όταν γίνονται επιτέλους το πολυπόθητό τους όνειρο δηλαδή άντρες δεν σχετίζονται με γυναίκες τόσο όσο με ομοφυλόφιλους άντρες.Να\'ναι καλά η Oprah!!!!!!Είναι περίπλοκο το θέμα.Και θα το αφήσω εδώ μη δώσω κάτι παραπάνω το οποίο είναι και άσχετο......Καλή επιτυχία σ\'αυτό που διάλεξες να είσαι.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by afroditi_
> Προσπάθησα να μπω στη θέση σου, αυτό που είδα είναι πως θέλεις την αγάπη όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι, ότι διαφορετικότητα ή κανονικότητα και να έχουν. Θέλεις την αναγνώριση, έχεις έναν ιδιαίτερο εσωτερικό κόσμο και θες οι δικοί σου άνθρωποι να ενδιαφερθούν γιαυτόν και να προσπαθήσουν να τον μάθουν...Όμως αυτό ισχύει και σε μενα και στους άλλους, όλοι θέλουμε -έστω πολλοί- ψυχική επαφή όχι επιφανειακή, θέλουμε να μας αγαπήσουν γιαυτό που είμαστε, για το είναι κι όχι το φαίνεσθαι.Και το είναι έχει πολλές αντιφάσεις καθότι ο άνθρωπος δεν είναι μόνο ένα πράγμα, είναι μια πολλαπλότητα ρευστή και σε διαρκή εξέλιξη. Έχεις αγαπηθεί είπες, και μόνο αυτό νομίζω ότι απαντά στις φοβίες σου και στην ανασφάλεια για αποδοχή. 
> Οι άνθρωποι που μπορούν να δουν το είναι σου να σ\'ενδιαφέρουν.Όσοι δεν μπορούν ή δε θέλουν, ας είναι περαστικοί..
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι κι αν θες απαντάς..ως κορίτσι, είχες ποτέ βιώσει από το ανδρικό φύλο απόρριψη?


Μάλλον η ίδια τους απέρριπτε.Θα συμφωνήσω με τα λεγόμενά σου.Όλοι θέλουμε να μας αγαπούν γι\'αυτό που είμαστε.Αλλά ακόμα και εμείς που δεν αντιμετωπίζουμε πρόβλημα με τη σεξουαλικότητά μας είναι πολλές φορές που αισθανόμαστε ότι οι άνθρωποι μας παρανοούν.Όταν διαφέρεις με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο είσαι το επίκεντρο αρνητικών σχολίων.Το έχω βιώσει.Πληρώσα την διαφορετικότητά μου και προσπαθώ πλέον να την πληρώνω λιγότερο.Όταν δεν είσαι η μάζα αλλά κάτι άλλο από αυτό που έχω συνηθίσει να βλέπω ως μήνυμα από το έξω μου τότε με φοβίζεις.Αν είμαι έξυπνος εξερευνώ γιατί με φοβίζεις,αν όχι απλά σε κοροϊδεύω και τελειώνει η υπόθεση.Συνήθως-έτσι νομίζω- αποδέχεσαι κάτι στον άλλο που αναγνωρίζεις και στον εαυτό σου.Όταν αυτό που έχεις δεν το έχω δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.Αυτό δεν θα πρέπει να σου δημιουργεί στενοχώρια.(Το λέω και για εμένα αυτό μπας και καταφέρω μια μέρα να το κάνω βίωμα...χαχα)Σκέψου ότι με εγκατέλειψε ομοφυλόφιλη και όχι εγώ αυτή.(κι αυτό είναι που με πληγώνει ακόμα).Εγώ αποδέχτηκα την διαφορετικότητά της κι αυτή με έφτυσε.Οπότε δεν είναι μόνο ότι εμείς οι ετεροφυλόφιλοι απορρίπτουμε τους ομοφυλόφιλους αλλά και το αντίστροφο απλά δεν είναι τόσο διαδεδομένο και ισχύει το μότο \"Ο κόσμος δεν αποδέχεται τους ομοφυλόφιλους\".....

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> ....Ποσο δυσκολο φανταζει να πατησω το κουμπι να καταχωρησω το προβλημα μου αυτο..


Αρκετές μέρες και πολλλλλέεεες σελίδες μετά που έγραψα ακριβώς το ίδιο έχω να σου πώ ότι ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ.

Δύναμη ή αλλιώς powerrrrrr

----------


## Alterego

Πληρωνω κι εγω αρκετες φορες την διαφορετικοτητα μου,με τον ενα η τον αλλο τροπο.Πολλες φορες το οτι διαφερω με εκανε να χασω ατομα απο κοντα μου και γενικοτερα να απουσιαζω απο τα κοινα.Ειναι φορες που χαιρομαι γιαυτη την διαφορετικοτητα μου και την θεωρω ευλογια γιατι μεσα απο αυτο βγαινουν πραγματα που δεν φανταστηκα οτι υπαρχουν μεσα μου η μεσα στον κοσμο γενικα.Η διαφορετικοτητα σου δημιουργει ανασφαλειες και φοβιες και ο δρομος ειναι δυσκολο και δυσβατος.Παλευεις διαρκως,οπως και να εχει.Το οτι δεν ακολουθεις την μαζα μπαινεις αμεσως στο περιθωριο,ετσι νιωθω πολλες φορες.Ειναι ομως και πραγματα που σε τρομαζουν αν και ξερω πως αν ερχομουν να ζησω ξανα θα διαλεγα την διαφορετικοτητα μου,θα διαλεγα δυσκολο δρομο,γιατι οι δυνατοι ειναι βγαλμενοι μεσα απο δυσκολες συνθηκες,αν και ειναι αρκετα ευθραστοι.
Τι να πω..Δεν ξερω γιατι και πως.Εκεινο που ξερω ειναι οτι ο μονος τροπος να υπαρχω και να ζω ειναι να δινω οσα νιωθω,να αγαπω οτι συναντω γυρω μου.Δεν το κανω γιατι το θεωρω υποχρεωση αλλα γιατι το θελω.Οσους δεσμους εχω κανει ηταν ολοι με παθος και ενταση και ο χωρισμος πονεσε οσο τιποτα αλλο.Μακαρι να μπορουσα να σας δειξω οσα θελω και εχω αναγκη.Η σιωπη κουραζει και σε θαβει
Εχεις αναγκη να εκφραζεσαι,να μιλας,να σε ακουν.Ευχαριστω και παλι για τις απαντησεις σας

----------


## Alterego

Κασσι θα συμφωνησω με τα οσα εχεις γραψει πιο πανω.Οπως οταν κατι δεν το καταλαμβαινω το αφηνω στην ακρη κλπ.Μου φαινεται παραξενο μεσα απο συζητησεις ανθρωπων που εχω κανει πως αντιδρουν στην διαφορετικοτητα.Αλλοι την αποδεχονται αλλα ως εκει αλλοι το θεωρουν τελιως τρελλο.Ολοι μας καταβαθος θελουμε να διαφερουμε αλλα τι ακριβως θελουμε να διαφοροποιησουμε.Αλλοι ασχολουνται με τα μαλλια τους,τα νυχια τους,τα ρουχα τους,αλλοι με τα εσοψυχα τους και παει λεγοντας.

Αυτο που με κανει εμενα να διαφερω δεν ειναι ο τροπος που περπατω η ντυνομαι,εξαλλου ο καθενας εχει τον τροπο του.Εκεινο που με κανει να διαφερω ειναι ισως ο τροπος που σκεφτομαι,αντιδρω,υπαρχω.Α ομη και το τι ζητω απο την ζωη η ο τροπος που ονειρευομαι.Αλλα αυτο γιατι να με βγαζει εξω απο την μαζα;και τελοσπαντων η μαζα τελικα πια ειναι;Αποριες!

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Πληρωνω κι εγω αρκετες φορες την διαφορετικοτητα μου,με τον ενα η τον αλλο τροπο.Πολλες φορες το οτι διαφερω με εκανε να χασω ατομα απο κοντα μου και γενικοτερα να απουσιαζω απο τα κοινα.Ειναι φορες που χαιρομαι γιαυτη την διαφορετικοτητα μου και την θεωρω ευλογια γιατι μεσα απο αυτο βγαινουν πραγματα που δεν φανταστηκα οτι υπαρχουν μεσα μου η μεσα στον κοσμο γενικα.Η διαφορετικοτητα σου δημιουργει ανασφαλειες και φοβιες και ο δρομος ειναι δυσκολο και δυσβατος.Παλευεις διαρκως,οπως και να εχει.Το οτι δεν ακολουθεις την μαζα μπαινεις αμεσως στο περιθωριο,ετσι νιωθω πολλες φορες.Ειναι ομως και πραγματα που σε τρομαζουν αν και ξερω πως αν ερχομουν να ζησω ξανα θα διαλεγα την διαφορετικοτητα μου,θα διαλεγα δυσκολο δρομο,γιατι οι δυνατοι ειναι βγαλμενοι μεσα απο δυσκολες συνθηκες,αν και ειναι αρκετα ευθραστοι.
> Τι να πω..Δεν ξερω γιατι και πως.Εκεινο που ξερω ειναι οτι ο μονος τροπος να υπαρχω και να ζω ειναι να δινω οσα νιωθω,να αγαπω οτι συναντω γυρω μου.Δεν το κανω γιατι το θεωρω υποχρεωση αλλα γιατι το θελω.Οσους δεσμους εχω κανει ηταν ολοι με παθος και ενταση και ο χωρισμος πονεσε οσο τιποτα αλλο.Μακαρι να μπορουσα να σας δειξω οσα θελω και εχω αναγκη.Η σιωπη κουραζει και σε θαβει
> Εχεις αναγκη να εκφραζεσαι,να μιλας,να σε ακουν.Ευχαριστω και παλι για τις απαντησεις σας


Α!Μην ευχαριστείς.Μου δίνεις την ευκαιρία να βγάλω κι εγώ ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού μου.Αφροδίτη μου άρεσε το δεσποινίς....Η διαφορετικότητα μάς δημιουργεί φοβίες γιατί δεν παίρνουμε την εύκολη αποδοχή που παίρνουν οι άλλοι ως μάζα.Εγώ σε αντίθεση με εσένα αν ερχόμουν να ξαναζήσω θα διάλεγα να ήμουν αλλιώς.Αν ο Θεός μου έδινε λίγη περισσότερη χαζομάρα,συμβιβαστικότητα και δεν μου έδινε προσωπικότητα τοτε θα ζούσα ζωή χαρισάμενη.Για εμένα κάλιο μια ζωή ευτυχισμένη παρά μια ζωή με ιδιαίτερα νοήματα και εν τέλει μια αγωνία αν θα λάψει το κρυφό σου αστέρι.Συγχίστηκα πάλι.Οι μοντέλες που λανσάρονται στην πίστα.Χαζές και ευτυχισμένες.Οι κοπελίτσες που κυκλοφορούν στις μέρες μας.Χαζές κι ευτυχισμένες.Το δε πρόβλημά στην ψυχοθεραπεία μου είναι ότι από παντού μάζεψα αρνητικά μηνύματα.Ενώ μου είπε έχεις εξυπνάδα και άλλα καλά θα έπρεπε να έχεις κανονικά αυτοπεποίθηση και μόνο αυτό δεν έχεις.Δεν έχω γιατί δεν με αποδέχτηκαν.Μαζί με το δικό σου βλέπω να λύνουμε και το δικό μου.χαχα.....Ελπίζω να βοήθησα να καταλάβεις πως δεν είναι μόνο η διαφοερτική σεξουαλική ταυτότητα που φέρνει την μη αποδοχή αλλά κι εγώ ως ετεροφυλόφιλη και άρα πιο αποδεκτή αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα.Δεν είσαι μόνη....

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Κασσι θα συμφωνησω με τα οσα εχεις γραψει πιο πανω.Οπως οταν κατι δεν το καταλαμβαινω το αφηνω στην ακρη κλπ.Μου φαινεται παραξενο μεσα απο συζητησεις ανθρωπων που εχω κανει πως αντιδρουν στην διαφορετικοτητα.Αλλοι την αποδεχονται αλλα ως εκει αλλοι το θεωρουν τελιως τρελλο.Ολοι μας καταβαθος θελουμε να διαφερουμε αλλα τι ακριβως θελουμε να διαφοροποιησουμε.Αλλοι ασχολουνται με τα μαλλια τους,τα νυχια τους,τα ρουχα τους,αλλοι με τα εσοψυχα τους και παει λεγοντας.
> 
> Αυτο που με κανει εμενα να διαφερω δεν ειναι ο τροπος που περπατω η ντυνομαι,εξαλλου ο καθενας εχει τον τροπο του.Εκεινο που με κανει να διαφερω ειναι ισως ο τροπος που σκεφτομαι,αντιδρω,υπαρχω.Α ομη και το τι ζητω απο την ζωη η ο τροπος που ονειρευομαι.Αλλα αυτο γιατι να με βγαζει εξω απο την μαζα;και τελοσπαντων η μαζα τελικα πια ειναι;Αποριες!


Η μάζα είναι αυτή που έχει μια προσωπικότητα μάλλον.Μιμείται και ανακυκλώνεται.Είσαι σκεπτόμενο άτομο καλή μου.Όταν βλέπουν άτομο να έχει προσωπικότητα και να μη μασάει το κουτόχορτο που μασούν όλοι το χτυπάνε αμέσως....Εγώ πάντως βλέπω πολλά άτομα ομοφυλόφιλα χαρούμενα και να έχουν φίλους και να τα έχουν βρει με τον εαυτό τους.Βέβαια υπάρχει ακόμα ο φόβος της κοινωνικής κατακραυγής αλλά έχει υπάρξει ένα ρεύμα και οι ομοφυλόφιλοι έχουν δώσει αρκετά το στίγμα τους και έχουν κάνει λίαν εμφανή την παρουσία τους.Τοιουτοτρόπως,είμαστε πιο ενημερωμένοι για την διαφορετικότητα αυτή.Λέμε α,ναι υπάρχουν κι αυτοί.

----------


## Kassi

Και να είσαι σίγουρη πως οι άλλοι για να σε απορρίπτουν γιατί διαφέρεις καταλαβαίνουν ότι διαφέρεις.Άρα αυτό που θες το βγάζεις προς τα έξω.Έλεγα σε μία κοπέλα που είχε τελειώσει ψυχολογία και τη συνάντησα τυχαία για έναν που με ενδιέφερε.Μα είμαι πολύ ήρεμη και πολύ ευγενική και όμως νιώθω ότι τον φοβίζω.(Του τα έριχνα παρεπιπτόντως.Χαχα)Γιατί απομακρύνεται;Μου λέει όσο και αν το κρύβεις οι άλλοι καταλαβαίνουν ποια είσαι.Ότι είσαι δυναμική και τα λοιπά.Οπότε ,καταλήγοντας σε εσένα,οι γύρω σου μπορεί να μην ξέρουν σε τι διαφέρεις αλλά ξέρουν ότι διαφέρεις.

----------


## Alterego

Πολλα με προβληματιζουν και γιαυτο σκεφτηκα πως ολα οσα εχω μεσα μου πρεπει να τα βγαλω προς τα εξω.Ετσι ισως βρω στηριγμα γιατι οσα ζουν σαν και εσενα μπορουν πραγματικα να σε καταλαβουν.Απο τον καιρο που μπηκα στην σελιδα εδω ειδα πως δεν ειμαι μονο εγω που κανω καποιες συγκεκριμενες σκεψεις και ενιωσα να παιρνω δυναμη.Ει ρωνια,παιρνω δυναμη απο τον πονο του αλλου.Αλλα οχι,θες στηριγμα εστω κι αν ο αλλος υποφερει,ετσι θα προχωραμε ολοι καλυτερα.
Εχω πολλα να πω και να εκφρασω,ισως σιγα σιγα τα βγαλω απο μεσα μου.Δεχομαι καθε αποψη γιατι ισως οι αλλοι να εχουν δικαιο,ισως οι αποψεις μου να ειναι σωστες ποιος να ξερει;
Φιλη μου Κασσι μακαρι να μπορουσα να ξαναερθω σε αυτη την ζωη, ολα θα τα ηθελα αλλιως.Αυτο ομως ειναι μια ουτοπια,δεν μπορει να συμβει.Γιαυτο ειναι πολλες οι φορες που το βγαζω εκτος του μυαλου μου.Ετσι οπως ηρθα ετσι θα ζησω.Με τις αλλαγες με ολα.Δεν ειμαι ομοφυλοφιλικο ατομο,οχι γιατι φοβαμαι να το πω εξαλλου θα ηταν ολα πιο ευκολα.Ζω σε ξενο σωμα οσο κουφο και παραξενο κι αν ακουγεται.Δεν αντιπροσωπευω το κορμι που κουβαλω.Η καρδια μου,οι παλμοι μου,η ψυχη μου ειναι ολα οσα εχω κι αυτα θελω να εχω
Πως μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις το γεγονος οτι με οσες κοπελες ειχα δεσμο με ειδαν οπως θελω,με αγαπησαν,με ποθησαν και δεν μπορουν ακομη και τωρα να με δουν ετσι οπως με εφερε η μητερα μου;και πως το εξηγεις οτι μετα απο εμενα εκαναν δεσμου με ανδρικο φυλο;Ειναι \"φυσιολογικα¨ατομα οπως ακριβως και εγω.Δεν θελω να παρεξηγηθω
δεν εχω κατι με τα ομοφυλοφιλικα ατομα,κι αν ημουν δεν θα το αρνιομουν.Ξερω ομως πως δεν ειμαι,γιατι παλεψα για να το μαθω και μου το εδειξε και ο χρονος.Δεν μπορω να εξηγησω διαφορετικα το τι ακριβως ειμαι..ξερω εγω και μου φτανει νομιζω.Θα θελα ομως καποιες αποψεις σχετικα με αυτο..

Κασσι πριν γραψω για το προβλημα μου ειχαμε μιλησει,σου ειχα πει οτι ειμαι αρσενικο γενος,το πιστευω οσο κι αν σε σενα μπορει να φανταζει γελοιο.Γελοιο γιατι θα μου πεις \"τι μου λες;αφου δεν εισαι\".Συγχωραμε αν λεω ανοησιες απλα εμαθε να λεω οσα σκεφτομαι...

καλο σου βραδυ!

----------


## Dalia

Εμφανισιακά προσπαθείς να μοιάζεις με αγόρι?Η\' δεν σε απασχολεί καθόλου η εμφάνισή σου επειδή δεν μπορείς να δεχτείς το σώμα σου?

----------


## Alterego

Φιλη μου Αφροδιτη ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου..Ναι ειμαι κατασταλαγμενος σε οτι θελω και τι θελω,περασα απο πολλα κυμματα για να φτασω ως εδω που εχω φτασει.Δεν φτιαχτηκα ετσι τυχαια,δεν ηταν μια ανωριμη αποφαση,ητανε σκεψεις πολλων χρονων και οταν καταλαβα πως μπορω να το αποδεχτω πρωτα εγψ το απελευθερωσα.
Δεν μπορω να ξερω αν εχει συμβει κατι στην συλληψη αποφευγω παντοτε αυτο το θεμα με την μητερα μου.Καποτε μου ειχε πει βεβαια οτι ενω ολοι περιμεναν αγορακι,βγηκε κατι αλλο.Μου ειχαν δωσει και το ονομα ΝΙκολας απο τον παππου μου.Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο στεκει αυτο η αν αυτο ειναι το προβλημα.Δεν θελω να πιστευω σε τετοιες θεωριες.Εφτιαξα δικες μου..
Προσπαθησα να ζησω ετσι οπως με εφερε στον κοσμο η μητερα μου.Με το σωμα μου και με ολα.
Δεν ειχα καποιο προβλημα με το κορμι μου τοτε,θεωρουσα οτι ολα ηταν φυσιολογικα.Μιλαμε τωρα για την ηλικια ακομη του δημοτικου που κανενας μας δεν μπορει ακομη να καταλαβει αν κατι παει στραβα.Ζουσα ηρεμα,περνουσα ωραια.Παντοτε ομως εκανα παρεα με αγορια,παιζο ντας ποδοσφαιρο και γενικοτερα διαφορα αθληματα.Ημουν απο παντα μου αθλητικος τυπος.
Δεν μπορουσα να καθομαι λεπτο,εχει ζωηραδα κλπ.Δεν εκανα ποτε τιποτα απο οτι εκαναν τα αλλα κοριτσια της ηλικιας μου,διεφερα απο τοτε,αλλα ολοι το εβλεπαν τοτε ως αντιδραση μου,
ως ανωριμοτητα και θα περνουσε αυτη η φαση,ετσι το εβλεπα κι εγω αλλωστε.Αργοτερα μεγαλωνωντας τιποτα δεν αλλαξε.Ισα ισα ολα εδειχναν ακομη περισσοτερο ποσο διαφερω.Οι γονεις μου δεν ξερω πως το εβλεπαν,εγω ομως το αντιλαμβανομουν.Με φοβιζε και δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω γιατι διαφερω τοσο.Εκανα δεσμους,προσπαθησα τουλαχιστο με την οποια θηλυκοτητα ειχα αλλα τιποτα.Δεν ενιωθα τιποτα..ουτε ενιωσα ποτε πρωτο φιλι κλπ. (νιωθω καπως αβολα,αλλα εχω συνηθισει να μιλαω γιαυτο,συγχωρεσε με αν τα γραφω παραξενα).Οπως και να εχει..ενιωθα οτι δεν μπορω να το συνεχισω αλλο.Η πρωτη μου αληθινη επαφη υπηρξε με μια κοπελα.Τοτε ενιωσα...ενιωσα τοσα οσα δεν μπορω να περιγραψω.Ακολουθησαν και αλλοι δεσμοι.Μεγαλοι δεσμοι..
Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι οσο αναφορα το κορμι μου παντοτε κατι με ενοχλουσε.Στην αρχη ομως δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω τι ηταν.Ωσπου και καταλαβα.Δεν μου ανηκει.Δεν το μισω,ειναι ενταξει μερικες φορες που νιωθω αβολα μαζι του,βασικα περισσοτερο τα τελευταια χρονια.Δεν το ανεχομαι,δεν μου τεριαζει.Δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να το εξηγησω.Ελπιζω να σου απαντησα.

----------


## Alterego

Εσωτερικα δεν προσπαθω για κατι..Ολα βγαινουν απο μονα τους.Και ο ερωτας μου και ο θαυμασμος μου για το γυναικειο φυλο.Δινομαι και παιρνω...
Εξωτερικα ειναι πολλες οι φορες που με ενοχλει το πως ειμαι.Ομως και παλι δεν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο..Με την πρωτη ματια δυσκολευεσαι να καταλαβεις τι ειμαι.Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο ομως να αναφερω οτι δεν προκαλω με την εμφανιση μου,μου το εχει πει και η ψυχολογος μου αυτο,δεν μου αρεσει να προκαλω γενικως,ειμαι χαμηλων τονων..Δεν ειμαι βαρυς χαρακτηρας και κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα..Αρκετοι μου λενε πως η πρωτη συναντηση με τις υπολοιπες διαφερουν.Αν με γνωρισεις καταλαμβαινεις τι ειμαι...Δεν προσπαθω να μοιασω με κατι,μου βγαινουν ολα και κινησεις και συμπεριφορα.

----------


## Alterego

Η ψυχή δεν ηρεμεί παρα ταύτα αν δεν αποδεχτείς αυτό που νιώθεις, αυτό που είσαι, στο σύνολό του. Είσαι κατασταλλαγμένος στο τι θες, τι προτιμήσεις έχεις και κανείς δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να το κατακρίνει κι αν το κάνει είναι γιατί φοβάται ο ίδιος για τη σιγουριά στις σεξουαλ. του προτιμήσεις. Όσο για τη μάζα, το νΑ την ακολουθείς, όπως συμβαίνει στα σημερινά πλαίσια, κατ\'εμέ είναι ότι πιο ψυχαναγκαστικό-μανιοκαταθλιπτικό-ψυχοφθόρο υπάρχει..όχι δεν είμαι ούτε υπέρ του ατομισμού..Είμαι υπέρ της ελευθερίας του καθενός ξεχωριστά, στα πλαίσια που σταματά εκεί που αρχίζει η ελευθερία του άλλου.
Υπάρχει τόση αποξένωση και κορεσμός στις ανθρ. σχέσεις πια που για κάποιους η λύση στη μοναξιά τους είναι να πηγαίνουν σαν πρόβατα όλοι μαζί, φορώντας τα ίδια ρούχα, τα ίδια προσωπεία και τις ίδιες ψυχολογίες. Φυσικά και είναι υγεία να διατηρείς την προσωπικότητά σου, οι παρεκλίνουσες δεν είναι αυτές που δεν είναι μέσα στα πρότυπα της μάζας αλλά αυτές που έχουν σκοπό να βλάψουν με όποιο τρόπο. Κι όταν κάποιος εξυπνάκιας ομοφοβικός τρεντάς χλευάζει έναν ομοφυλόφιλο, δε βλάπτει?
ίσως ξέφυγα λίγο από το θέμα μας, αλλά επειδή προφανώς σε προβληματίζει κι κοινων. κριτική ή σε φοβίζει, προσπαθώ να σου πω ότι αν η αυτοποδοχή σου είναι μέσα σου σταθερη και πάγια, τότε θα ηρεμήσει η ψυχή σου και δε θα πτοείσαι από την όποια κακόβουλη αντιμετώπιση. [/quote]

Ποσο συμφωνω μαζι σου..μιλας για μενα απο εσενα

----------


## Ανοιξη

Αγαπητέ ALTEREGO, λες: \" μακαρι να μπορούσα να ξαναερθω σε αυτή τη ζωή, όλα θα τα ήθελα αλλιώς\" , πώς αλλιώς; Να ήσουν κάποιος και να ένιωθες έτσι; Να ήσουν κάποια και να ένιωθες έτσι; Τι νόημα έχει; Φτάνει που είσαι εσύ. Αυτό μόνο έχει σημασία. Ναι ίσως κάποια πράγματα να ήταν ποιό απλά για σένα, αλλά πάλι θα ησουν εσύ. Αυτό που ήρθες να προσφέρεις σε αυτόν τον κόσμο είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς θα το δώσεις και θα το έδινες ή ίσως τελικά έπρεπε να γίνει έτσι, ώστε να δώσεις ακριβώς αυτό στον κόσμο. Να δείξεις οτι τελικα αυτό που εχει σημασία δεν είναι τι βλέπεις, αλλά τι νιώθεις. Δε μετράει ο επιφανειακός κόσμος, αλλα ο βαθύτερος, που οι περισσοτεροι τον αγνοούν και το χλευάζουν πολλες φορες οταν βλεπουν ότι κάποιος το αναζητάει,τον θεωρούν βαρεμένο επειδή εκεινος προσπαθεί να εξανθρωπιστει-πραγμα δύσκολο-ενώ εκείνοι δεν έχουν τη δύναμη. Γι΄αυτο μην ψαχνεις να βρεις το αν και το γιατι, απλα θα χάσεις το χρόνο σου.Σκέψου το πώς θα κανεις αυτά που πρέπει να κάνεις και όσο θα φτάνεις τους στόχους σου θα παίρνεις δύναμη από την ίδια την ύπαρξή σου.Ξέρω είναι δυσκολο να σε αποδεχτεί ο κόσμος, το πλήθος, οι μάζες, ο όχλος, αλλά το απειρο απο το οποίο είσαι φτιαγμένος;Είναι δυνατό να αρνηθεί την ύπαρξή τού;Και το άπειρο ειναι όλα αυτά είναι κόσμος,πλήθος, μάζες, όχλος....είναι τα πάντα.Και πές μου, τι θα απομείνει απο όλους εμας εδώ σε αυτόν τον κόσμο;Θα μείνει η ύπαρξη.Όχι το σώμα.Θα μείνουν οι πράξεις, όχι το πως φαίνεσθαι.ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ!!!!!!!!

Τα υπόλοιπα σε αλλο γραμμα

ΥΓ:Ευχαριστώ για την ύπαρξή σου

----------


## Kassi

Χμμ παιδιά.Ας ξαναπάμε πάλι στο θέμα αποδοχή.Δεν είναι πιστεύω ότι δεν αποδεχόμαστε τον άλλο ως προσωπικότητα αλλά ίσως πολλοί να μην αποδέχονται μερικά του στοιχεία.Έλεγα στον γιατρό \"Μα πώς είναι να είσαι ομοφυλόφιλος;Πώς αισθάνεται κανείς;\"Και μου είπε\"Εφ΄όσον δεν είσαι είναι κουτό να ψάξεις να αισθανθείς\".Επειδή λοιπόν αυτό που αισθάνεσαι δεν το αισθάνονται οι ετεροφυλόφιλοι γι\'αυτό και δεν μπορούν να το αποδεχτούν ή δυσκολεύονται.Απλά τυχαίνει να είσαι μειονότητα και γι΄αυτό και αισθάνεσαι πιο μοναχικά.Αν εγώ μπορούσα να νιώσω αυτό που νιώθει η ομοφυλόφιλη απλά θα ήμουν ομοφυλόφιλη.Αν η ομοφυλόφιλη μπορούσε να νιώσει όπως εγώ(στο σεξουαλικό πάντα κομμάτι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις)απλά θα ήταν ετεροφυλόφιλη.Δεν είναι ρατσιστικό.Για εμένα είναι διαφορετικά στοιχεία.Πώς να το πω;Μας φαίνεται κάπως ξένο αυτό το θέμα της ομοφυλοφιλίας γιατί είναι κάτι που δεν μπορούμε να βιώσουμε και άρα να κατανοήσουμε.

----------


## Alterego

> _Originally posted by Άνοιξη_
> Αγαπητέ ALTEREGO, λες: \" μακαρι να μπορούσα να ξαναερθω σε αυτή τη ζωή, όλα θα τα ήθελα αλλιώς\" , πώς αλλιώς; Να ήσουν κάποιος και να ένιωθες έτσι; Να ήσουν κάποια και να ένιωθες έτσι; Τι νόημα έχει; Φτάνει που είσαι εσύ. Αυτό μόνο έχει σημασία. Ναι ίσως κάποια πράγματα να ήταν ποιό απλά για σένα, αλλά πάλι θα ησουν εσύ. Αυτό που ήρθες να προσφέρεις σε αυτόν τον κόσμο είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς θα το δώσεις και θα το έδινες ή ίσως τελικά έπρεπε να γίνει έτσι, ώστε να δώσεις ακριβώς αυτό στον κόσμο. Να δείξεις οτι τελικα αυτό που εχει σημασία δεν είναι τι βλέπεις, αλλά τι νιώθεις. Δε μετράει ο επιφανειακός κόσμος, αλλα ο βαθύτερος, που οι περισσοτεροι τον αγνοούν και το χλευάζουν πολλες φορες οταν βλεπουν ότι κάποιος το αναζητάει,τον θεωρούν βαρεμένο επειδή εκεινος προσπαθεί να εξανθρωπιστει-πραγμα δύσκολο-ενώ εκείνοι δεν έχουν τη δύναμη. Γι΄αυτο μην ψαχνεις να βρεις το αν και το γιατι, απλα θα χάσεις το χρόνο σου.Σκέψου το πώς θα κανεις αυτά που πρέπει να κάνεις και όσο θα φτάνεις τους στόχους σου θα παίρνεις δύναμη από την ίδια την ύπαρξή σου.Ξέρω είναι δυσκολο να σε αποδεχτεί ο κόσμος, το πλήθος, οι μάζες, ο όχλος, αλλά το απειρο απο το οποίο είσαι φτιαγμένος;Είναι δυνατό να αρνηθεί την ύπαρξή τού;Και το άπειρο ειναι όλα αυτά είναι κόσμος,πλήθος, μάζες, όχλος....είναι τα πάντα.Και πές μου, τι θα απομείνει απο όλους εμας εδώ σε αυτόν τον κόσμο;Θα μείνει η ύπαρξη.Όχι το σώμα.Θα μείνουν οι πράξεις, όχι το πως φαίνεσθαι.ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ!!!!!!!!
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα σε αλλο γραμμα
> 
> ΥΓ:Ευχαριστώ για την ύπαρξή σου


Ναι ισως και να ειναι ετσι.Ειναι φορες που λεω πως δεν πρεπει να ψαχνω αλλο το γιατι,δεν υπαρχει σημασια.Η ουσια βρισκεται αλλου.Το οτι ζεις οπως ακριβως το θες,οταν μπορεις να αγαπας και να αγαπιεσαι,οταν υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που σε εχουν δεχτει οπως κι αν εισαι,γιατι στην ουσια σημασια εχει τι τους κανεις να νιωθουν μαζι σου και οχι πως ειναι μαζι σου.Τι να σου κανει η μαζα οταν βρισκεις στιγμες ευτυχιας διπλα τους;Τι να σου κανει ο οχλος οταν εσυ υπαρχεις μεσα σ\'αυτη την ομορφη ζωη που σου κανει τοσα δωρα.Μην γινεσαι τυφλος σ\'αυτα τα δωρα,υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ειναι απλα μονοι..
Σημασια τελικα να μην εχει τιποτα απο ολα αυτα τα επιφανιακα
Την αποδοχη την παιρνεις απο τον εαυτο σου,στην συνεχεια θα ερθει και των αλλων.Ναι ισως τελικα να ηρθα σ\'αυτη την γη ετσι ακριβως για να δειξω πως τιποτα δεν ειναι απο αυτο που βλεπουμε,η ουσια βρισκεται μεσα μας,εκει οπου τιποτα δεν φαινεται με την πρωτη ματια,αλλα αξιζει πολλες ματιες.
Αληθεια θα μπορεσω ποτε να το δειξω αυτο;αραγε με ενδιαφερει τοσο η μαζα και φοβαμαι την μη αποδοχη της;η φοβαμαι τον εαυτο μου που νιωθει μειονοτητα.Μα αυτο θα πει παλικαρια,να εισαι μειονοτητα αλλα να κερδιζεις τους ανισους αγωνες..

Ευχαριστω Ανοιξη για την εμπνευση
Ευχαριστω ολους που απλα υπαρχετε,κι ας δυσκολευει το γεγονος που περπαταμε παραλληλα,καποτε ισως συναντηθουμε.
Καλη μερα σας

----------


## Alterego

Φιλη μου Κασσι ετσι ειναι ακριβως..οτι δεν εχουμε βιωσει φανταζει μακρινο και ξενο.Γιαυτο ειναι φορες που θελω να δανεισω τα ματια μου να δει ο αλλος τι βλεπω,να δανεισω την ψυχη μου στα χερια σου να δεις ποσο βαρια ειναι μερικες φορες οταν υποφερει...Οπως και παλι οτι δεν εχουμε βιωσει δεν μπορει να ειναι τοσο ξενο.Ισως καποτε μας συμβει ισως και οχι.Μπορεις ομως να νιωσεις τι ειναι να μπερδευεσαι,να κλαις,να υποφερεις..

\"Υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη χαρα απο τον πονο\" ;

----------


## e8

Για όσα όμορφα έχεις μέσα σου !!
Με όλη μου την αγάπη
Μαρίνα 


http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/6...124jpg1iq7.jpg

http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/4...kearth1fx4.jpg

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/2...icorns1cn5.jpg

----------


## Alterego

Ευχαριστω!!..πολυ

----------


## anoiksi

Ολα αρχιζουν απο τι στιγμη που αρχίζεις να νιώθεις!!!
Το να νιώθεις, σημαίνει απλα, οτι συνηδητοποιείς ορισμένα πραγματα.Είναι μεγάλο πραγμα, να μπορείς να νιωσεις.Να νιώσεις αγάπη, φόβο, αγωνία, λαχτάρα, απλα να νιωσεις.Να αισθάνεσαι την ίδια σου την υπαρξη.Να πονάς, να κλαις, να χαίρεσαι.Για μένα πόνος και χαρα ειναι το ίδιο πράγμα, προερχονται απο την ιδια πηγη, αλλα κάποια στιγμή τσακώνονται για την πρωτια και χωρίζουν.Γιατι πονάμε, εφοσον εχει ερθει η χαρα και χαιρόμαστε εφοσον εχει ερθει ο πονος, και άλλωστε γιατι κλαιμε οταν χαιρομαστε;Τότε νιώθουμε την συνύπαρξη των δύο, οτι ειναι ακριβως το ίδιο πράγμα(ειναι η φάση στην οποια δεν εχουν τσακωθεί ακομα,και οπου ο πόνος ζηλεύει τη χαρα επειδή μπορεί να χαρίσει και εκεινη βαθια και εντονα συναισθηματα που θα χαραχτουν στην μνήμη του ανθρώπου).Τέλοσπαντων!!!
Ναι φοβάσαι και λογαριάζεις τον έξω κόσμο, έχεις άγχος οτι δε θα σε αποδεχτούν, αλλα ποιος άνθρωπος δεν φοβάται, ποιός άνθρωπος δε θέλει την αναγνώριση, ποιος ανθρωπος δεν αναζηταει την αποδοχή.Είναι στην ανθρώπινη φύση να νιώθεις ετσι.Αλλοι πολύ, αλλοι λιγότερο.Ειμαστε οντα κοινώνικα, γιαυτό αναζητάμε την αποδοχή απο τους αλλους.Αυτο μη σε τρομάζει(τι βλακεια,τι ειρωνια εμένα να δεις πως με τρομάζει);

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> Χμμ παιδιά.Ας ξαναπάμε πάλι στο θέμα αποδοχή.Δεν είναι πιστεύω ότι δεν αποδεχόμαστε τον άλλο ως προσωπικότητα αλλά ίσως πολλοί να μην αποδέχονται μερικά του στοιχεία.Έλεγα στον γιατρό \"Μα πώς είναι να είσαι ομοφυλόφιλος;Πώς αισθάνεται κανείς;\"Και μου είπε\"Εφ΄όσον δεν είσαι είναι κουτό να ψάξεις να αισθανθείς\".Επειδή λοιπόν αυτό που αισθάνεσαι δεν το αισθάνονται οι ετεροφυλόφιλοι γι\'αυτό και δεν μπορούν να το αποδεχτούν ή δυσκολεύονται.Απλά τυχαίνει να είσαι μειονότητα και γι΄αυτό και αισθάνεσαι πιο μοναχικά.Αν εγώ μπορούσα να νιώσω αυτό που νιώθει η ομοφυλόφιλη απλά θα ήμουν ομοφυλόφιλη.Αν η ομοφυλόφιλη μπορούσε να νιώσει όπως εγώ(στο σεξουαλικό πάντα κομμάτι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις)απλά θα ήταν ετεροφυλόφιλη.Δεν είναι ρατσιστικό.Για εμένα είναι διαφορετικά στοιχεία.Πώς να το πω;Μας φαίνεται κάπως ξένο αυτό το θέμα της ομοφυλοφιλίας γιατί είναι κάτι που δεν μπορούμε να βιώσουμε και άρα να κατανοήσουμε.


Εγω πιστευω, αγαπητη μου Κασσι, οτι οι ομοφυλόφιλοι αισθάνονται ακριβώς το ιδιο πραγμα οτι αισθάνονται και οι ετερόφυλοι απλα με το ιδιο φυλο.Και εγω προσπαθησα οπως και εσυ να ψαξω πως νιώθουν αυτοι οι άνθρωποι, με ενδιεφεραι, ηθελα να το κατανοήσω.Αλλα στην πορεια συνηδητοποιησα οτι δεν χρειζεται να το κατανοησω.Δεν ειναι και τοσο διαφορετικο.Μπορει να ειναι διαφορετική η αγαπη ο έρωτας η έλξη;Μπορει να αισθάνονται διαφορετικη αγαπη, διαφορετικό ερωτα, διαφορετικη ελξη;Οχι, απλα δεν αισθανονται αυτα τα πραγματα για το αλλο φιλο παρα μονο για το ιδιο.Ισως η μονη διαφορα να ειναι, και το λεω με επιφυλακη, να νιωθουν πιο βαθια συναισθηματα, κάθε τους σχεση να ειναι μοναδικη.Ισως φυσικα να ειναι και στον ανθρωπο..Θέλω να σου διηγηθω μια ιστορια.Τυχαινει να εχω μεγαλώσει στο εξωτερικο.Επισης τυχαίνει να έχουν αγοράσει ομοφυλόφιλοι το οικόπεδο οπου βρισκονται δυο πολυκατοικιες εκ των οποιων στο ένα διαμερισμα εμένα εγώ.Με αποτέλεσμα οι ενοικιαστες κατα το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστο να ειναι ομοφυλοφιλοι.Ακριβώς απο κατω μας εμενε ενα παιδι νεο στην ηλικία, το οποιο ειχε σχεση.Απο οσο καταλαβα, ισως και να τον εδερνε, γιατι πολλες φορες ακουγοταν το κλαμα, οι σπαραγμοι, και τα ουρλιαχτα ως πανω σε μας, και είχε και καποια σημαδια στο σώμα και στο προσωπό του.Μετα απο καιρο, ξαφνικα ενα μεσημερι ακούω παλι φωνες και κλαματα,αλλα κραυγες που εβγαιναν βαθια μεσα απο την ψυχη του, αφου χωρις να ξερω τον λογο, η τον ιδιο σαν ανθρωπο, εκτος απο τον καθημερινο χαιρετισμο, σπαραζε και εμενα η ψυχη μου.Μετα τον βλεπω να κατεβαινει στην αυλη να πηγαινει απο το ενα σπιτι στο αλλο κλαιγοντας και φωναζοντας.Να μη σε κουράζω τα δυνατα κλάματα και οι δυνατοι λυγμοι κρατησαν ως την επομενη μέρα.Μετα απο λιγο καιρο αλλαξε σπιτι.Και εγω, οπως και ολη μου η οικογενεια αισθανθηκαμε τον βαθητατο πονο του, τετοιο που και μετα απο τοσα χρονια μου εχει χαραχθει στη μνημη και δεν προκειτε να το ξεχασω.Δεν θα ξεχασω τα ατελειωτα βραδια που τον ακουγα να κλαιει, δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε τι βαθια συναισθηματα ενιωθε εκεινος ανθρωπος.Ισως να ακουγεται τρελο, αλλα ζηλευω που ισως να μην νιωσω εγω ποτε ετσι!!!Απλα τον θαυμαζω και ευχομαι να βρει εναν ανθρωπο, που να νιωθει και εκεινος βαθια!!!

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> Και να είσαι σίγουρη πως οι άλλοι για να σε απορρίπτουν γιατί διαφέρεις καταλαβαίνουν ότι διαφέρεις.Άρα αυτό που θες το βγάζεις προς τα έξω.Έλεγα σε μία κοπέλα που είχε τελειώσει ψυχολογία και τη συνάντησα τυχαία για έναν που με ενδιέφερε.Μα είμαι πολύ ήρεμη και πολύ ευγενική και όμως νιώθω ότι τον φοβίζω.(Του τα έριχνα παρεπιπτόντως.Χαχα)Γιατί απομακρύνεται;Μου λέει όσο και αν το κρύβεις οι άλλοι καταλαβαίνουν ποια είσαι.Ότι είσαι δυναμική και τα λοιπά.Οπότε ,καταλήγοντας σε εσένα,οι γύρω σου μπορεί να μην ξέρουν σε τι διαφέρεις αλλά ξέρουν ότι διαφέρεις.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> 
> 
> \"Υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη χαρα απο τον πονο\" ;


Ναι.Η χαρά!

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> Χμμ παιδιά.Ας ξαναπάμε πάλι στο θέμα αποδοχή.Δεν είναι πιστεύω ότι δεν αποδεχόμαστε τον άλλο ως προσωπικότητα αλλά ίσως πολλοί να μην αποδέχονται μερικά του στοιχεία.Έλεγα στον γιατρό \"Μα πώς είναι να είσαι ομοφυλόφιλος;Πώς αισθάνεται κανείς;\"Και μου είπε\"Εφ΄όσον δεν είσαι είναι κουτό να ψάξεις να αισθανθείς\".Επειδή λοιπόν αυτό που αισθάνεσαι δεν το αισθάνονται οι ετεροφυλόφιλοι γι\'αυτό και δεν μπορούν να το αποδεχτούν ή δυσκολεύονται.Απλά τυχαίνει να είσαι μειονότητα και γι΄αυτό και αισθάνεσαι πιο μοναχικά.Αν εγώ μπορούσα να νιώσω αυτό που νιώθει η ομοφυλόφιλη απλά θα ήμουν ομοφυλόφιλη.Αν η ομοφυλόφιλη μπορούσε να νιώσει όπως εγώ(στο σεξουαλικό πάντα κομμάτι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις)απλά θα ήταν ετεροφυλόφιλη.Δεν είναι ρατσιστικό.Για εμένα είναι διαφορετικά στοιχεία.Πώς να το πω;Μας φαίνεται κάπως ξένο αυτό το θέμα της ομοφυλοφιλίας γιατί είναι κάτι που δεν μπορούμε να βιώσουμε και άρα να κατανοήσουμε.
> 
> 
> Εγω πιστευω, αγαπητη μου Κασσι, οτι οι ομοφυλόφιλοι αισθάνονται ακριβώς το ιδιο πραγμα οτι αισθάνονται και οι ετερόφυλοι απλα με το ιδιο φυλο.Και εγω προσπαθησα οπως και εσυ να ψαξω πως νιώθουν αυτοι οι άνθρωποι, με ενδιεφεραι, ηθελα να το κατανοήσω.Αλλα στην πορεια συνηδητοποιησα οτι δεν χρειζεται να το κατανοησω.Δεν ειναι και τοσο διαφορετικο.Μπορει να ειναι διαφορετική η αγαπη ο έρωτας η έλξη;Μπορει να αισθάνονται διαφορετικη αγαπη, διαφορετικό ερωτα, διαφορετικη ελξη;Οχι, απλα δεν αισθανονται αυτα τα πραγματα για το αλλο φιλο παρα μονο για το ιδιο.Ισως η μονη διαφορα να ειναι, και το λεω με επιφυλακη, να νιωθουν πιο βαθια συναισθηματα, κάθε τους σχεση να ειναι μοναδικη.Ισως φυσικα να ειναι και στον ανθρωπο..Θέλω να σου διηγηθω μια ιστορια.Τυχαινει να εχω μεγαλώσει στο εξωτερικο.Επισης τυχαίνει να έχουν αγοράσει ομοφυλόφιλοι το οικόπεδο οπου βρισκονται δυο πολυκατοικιες εκ των οποιων στο ένα διαμερισμα εμένα εγώ.Με αποτέλεσμα οι ενοικιαστες κατα το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστο να ειναι ομοφυλοφιλοι.Ακριβώς απο κατω μας εμενε ενα παιδι νεο στην ηλικία, το οποιο ειχε σχεση.Απο οσο καταλαβα, ισως και να τον εδερνε, γιατι πολλες φορες ακουγοταν το κλαμα, οι σπαραγμοι, και τα ουρλιαχτα ως πανω σε μας, και είχε και καποια σημαδια στο σώμα και στο προσωπό του.Μετα απο καιρο, ξαφνικα ενα μεσημερι ακούω παλι φωνες και κλαματα,αλλα κραυγες που εβγαιναν βαθια μεσα απο την ψυχη του, αφου χωρις να ξερω τον λογο, η τον ιδιο σαν ανθρωπο, εκτος απο τον καθημερινο χαιρετισμο, σπαραζε και εμενα η ψυχη μου.Μετα τον βλεπω να κατεβαινει στην αυλη να πηγαινει απο το ενα σπιτι στο αλλο κλαιγοντας και φωναζοντας.Να μη σε κουράζω τα δυνατα κλάματα και οι δυνατοι λυγμοι κρατησαν ως την επομενη μέρα.Μετα απο λιγο καιρο αλλαξε σπιτι.Και εγω, οπως και ολη μου η οικογενεια αισθανθηκαμε τον βαθητατο πονο του, τετοιο που και μετα απο τοσα χρονια μου εχει χαραχθει στη μνημη και δεν προκειτε να το ξεχασω.Δεν θα ξεχασω τα ατελειωτα βραδια που τον ακουγα να κλαιει, δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε τι βαθια συναισθηματα ενιωθε εκεινος ανθρωπος.Ισως να ακουγεται τρελο, αλλα ζηλευω που ισως να μην νιωσω εγω ποτε ετσι!!!Απλα τον θαυμαζω και ευχομαι να βρει εναν ανθρωπο, που να νιωθει και εκεινος βαθια!!!



Ε,όλα καλά αλλά αλλά και οι ετεροφυλόφιλοι έχουν βαθιά συναισθήματα.Δεν είναι χαρακτηριστικό μονο των ομοφυλόφιλων....Είναι θέμα ανθρώπου πιστεύω.Συγνώμη,εννοείς ότι τον έδερνε η σχέση του νεαρού;Αυτο είναι φρίκη.....Θέλοντας να αστεϊστώ:Ε,τότε απ\'το βαθύ ξύλο έκλαιγε κι όχι απ\'τη βαθιά αγάπη..

----------


## anoiksi

Αγαπητη Κασσι, γι΄αυτο λεω οτι το αναφερω με επιφυλακη.Το αναφερω απλα γιατι ισως να ειναι πιο δυσκολο να κανουν καποια σχεση,να περναν απο παραπανω δυσκολίες στιγμές.Και απο οσα εχω μαθει στη ζωη μου,τα δυσκολα που τα περνας με καποιον σε δενουν πιο πολυ.Οχι οτι οι ετεροφιλοι δεν νιωθουν βαθια συναισθηματα.Και εγω ετεροφιλοι ειμαι, και ξερω πως ειναι.Απλα δεν ξερω πως ακριβως νιωθουν οι ομοφυλοφιλοι,παραλο που εχω πολλους γνωστους και φιλους ομοφυλοφιλους.Δε νομιζω παντος να νιωθουν διαφορετικα απο εμας.Οσο αφορα για το παιδι, ναι μαλλον τον εδερνε, χωρις να παρω ορκο ομως.Απλες υποθεσεις.Και οχι δεν πιστευω, δεν πιστευω οτι ενα ενήλικο ατομο μπορει να κλαιει επι τοσες ωρες για ισως μια σφαλιαρα που εφαγε.Αλλωστε την ημερα εκεινη αυτος φωναζε και τον ικετευε, αλλα εκεινος εφυγε.Πως περνω μεχρι και τα αστεια σοβαρα, πρεπει να το κοιταξω αυτο μου φαινεται  :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Αληθεια ξεχωριζεται η ελξη;Ο ερωτας;Γενικοτερα μπορεις να ξεχωρισεις κατι;Ο καθενας αντιλαμβανεται τα πραγματα διαφορετικα,για τον αλλο ειναι αλλιως και παει λεγοντας..Ειναι οπως και τον ρατσισμο.Τις ιδιες αγωνιες δεν εχει ο εγχρωμος με τον αλλο;Με μας;Κι ομως δεν μπορουμε να δουμε περα απο τον μικρο μας εαυτο.Τι ακριβως μας φοβιζει;Η ψυχικη και σωματικη μας ακεραιοτητα;
Σημερα μου δημιουργηθηκαν αυτες οι αποριες..Με μπερδευουν.Ακομη και εγω μερικες φορες πιανω τον εαυτο μου να ξεχωριζει καποια πραγματα.Ετσι μας μεγαλωσαν,ετσι μας δημιουργησαν αλλα ποτε δεν ειναι αργα να σπασουμε αυτα τα δεσμα που μας φερνουν ολο και πιο κοντα στα χασμα μεταξυ μας..

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Αληθεια ξεχωριζεται η ελξη;Ο ερωτας;Γενικοτερα μπορεις να ξεχωρισεις κατι;Ο καθενας αντιλαμβανεται τα πραγματα διαφορετικα,για τον αλλο ειναι αλλιως και παει λεγοντας..Ειναι οπως και τον ρατσισμο.Τις ιδιες αγωνιες δεν εχει ο εγχρωμος με τον αλλο;Με μας;Κι ομως δεν μπορουμε να δουμε περα απο τον μικρο μας εαυτο.Τι ακριβως μας φοβιζει;Η ψυχικη και σωματικη μας ακεραιοτητα;
> Σημερα μου δημιουργηθηκαν αυτες οι αποριες..Με μπερδευουν.Ακομη και εγω μερικες φορες πιανω τον εαυτο μου να ξεχωριζει καποια πραγματα.Ετσι μας μεγαλωσαν,ετσι μας δημιουργησαν αλλα ποτε δεν ειναι αργα να σπασουμε αυτα τα δεσμα που μας φερνουν ολο και πιο κοντα στα χασμα μεταξυ μας..


Η ελξη ξεχωριζεται μονο αν δεν ειναι δικη σου ελξη.Ο ερωτας ξεχωριζεται μονο αν δεν ειναι δικος σου ερωτας.Το λαθος η το σωστο το διακρινεις μονο αν δεν ειναι δικο σου.Το δικαιο η το αδικο το βλεπεις αν δεν το κανεις ο ιδιος κτλ.Με αυτο θελω να πω, οτι τιποτα που κανουμε δεν μπορει να ειναι απολυτα σωστο η λαθος.Για μας που το βιωνουμε ισως ειναι ετσι για αλλους ειναι αλλιως.Ειναι τα standarts που εχει βαλει καποιος στη ζωη του, ειναι ο χαρακτηρας και το περιβαλλον του.Το να ξεχωριζεις ετσι απλα ειναι πολυ ευκολο, αλλα το να αντιλαμβανεσαι και να κατανοεις;Εμεις οι ανθρωποι ψαχνουμε τα απλα πραγματα, ετσι ειναι πιο ευκολο να ξεχωρισεις και να κρινεις πριν μαθεις,δεις και ενδιαφερθεις.Τι κριμα!!!Τι πολλα πραγματα που χανουμε!!!

----------


## anoiksi

Γλυκε μου ALTEREGO, αυτο το κειμενο που θα γραψω παρακατω, δεν ειναι απο μενα, αλλα απο εναν ομοιοπαθη Γερμανο.Το βρηκα σε ενα site καθως κοιταζα σχετικα με το θεμα.Δεν ξερω αν θα σου αρεσει, ειναι κειμενο Black χιουμορ θα ελεγα, η αυτοσαρκασμος.Εγω σαν απεξω το βλεπω τραγικο, νομιζω.Λοιπον ακου:

Αξιοτιμοι κυριοι και κυριες της εταιριας \"μητερα φυση\"

Ειχα πριν απο 21 χρονια παραλαβει ενα εμπορευμα σας, ονομαζομενο και σωμα, το οποιο μου ετοιμασατε για να με συντροφευει για ολη μου τη ζωη.Ημουν ευχαριστημενος με την αποδοση του μεχρι που αρχισα να σκεφτομαι,να αισθανομαι και καταλαβα οτι μου στειλατε λαθος σωμα.Ειμαι ενας αντρας, αλλα εσεις μητερα φυση, στριμωξατε την ψυχη μου σε γυναικειο σωμα!!!Θελω να κινησω την προσοχη σας και να σας πω οτι θα το μετατρεψω,εις γνωση μου οτι δεν θα εχω εγγυηση, αλλα ειναι απαραιτητο για την πορεια της ζωης μου.Η λαθος κινηση που κανατε(ή ο εκπαιδευομενος σας) με αναγκασε να μην ζησω ενα μεγαλο μερος των πραγματων που θα με εκαναν ευτυχισμενο στην μεχρι τωρα ζωη μου.Σε συνεννοηση με το δικηγορο μου θα απαιτησω τα δικαιωματα μου γιατι αυτο το σωμα εχει πολλα ελαττωματα, τα οποια ειναι δυσβασταχτα.Θα ακουσετε απο μενα συντομα!!!

Τι λες;;;

----------


## anoiksi

ALTEREGO,ALTEREGO..........Zεις;;;;;;;
Επικοινωνισε με τον κοσμο, σε αναζηταει.
Ηello........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!

----------


## Alterego

:Smile:  πολυ καλο!! Να στειλω κατι τετοιο κι εγω;

Δεν εχω εξαφανιστει απλα τον τελευταιο καιρο δεν ειχα διαθεση να γραψω οτιδηποτε οχι μονο σ\'αυτο το θεμα αλλα γενικοτερα.Θα επανελθω ομως αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο.

Λες οι αλλοι που δεν εχουν δωσει μια απαντηση να μην τους φανηκε και τοσο ενδιαφερον;Η απλα το θεωρουν πολυ λογικο αυτο που μου συμβαινει;Ειναι παραξενο..

Να εισαι καλα!

----------


## anoiksi

afou blepozn 1) oti exei meinei stasimo to thema. 2) oti den epikoinonei kaneis me kanena 3)den dineis kai esy kanena erathisma na grapsei o laos, kai 4)afou eixe fygei to thema sou apo ta top 10.AAAAAA,ola kiola de ftaiei o kosmos!!!

ante grapse kati, ena stixo kati,na exume na sxoleiasume kai emeis tipota!!!

kai tha deis.

----------


## krino

Φιλε μου καλησπερα,
(αφου τελικα εισαι φιλος...)


Τα οσα εγραψες ειναι συγκλονιστικα για να μην και κατι παραπανω απο αυτο.
Θα μπω λοιπον κατ ευθειαν στην ουσια,


Εχεις ενα διπλο προβλημα, 
το ενα ειναι ψυχολογικο και το αλλο σωματικο.
Προτεινω να τα πιασουμε ενα ενα και αν θες απο τα πιο ευκολα.


Το ψυχολογικο λοιπον πρωτα απο ολα.
Εισαι τρανς απο οσο λες.
Προεχει λοιπον να το αποδεχτεις και να δουλεψεις πανω σε αυτο.
Προτεινω οχι να αγαπησεις φυσικα το σωμα σου αλλα τον εαυτο σου και οτι περικλειει αυτο.
Να αρχιζεις να συζητας μαζι του και οχι να τον απαφευγεις σαν ενοχο για κατι.
Οι περιγραφες σου υποδηλωνουν κατι τετοιο.

Πιστευω οτι ολα μας τα προβληματα, αρχιζουν γιατι δεν αγαπαμε η δεν αποδεχωμαστε τον εαυτο μας η αν θες δεν μπορουμε να κοντρολαρουμε τα ενοχικα μας συνδρομα. Τα οποια και φυσικα χρειαζονται αμεσα (η οποτε ειναι δυνατον) απορριψη και ερμηνεια αυτων...
Βεβαια εχεις να αντιμετωπισεις ενα βουνο καταστασεων, κυριως δε απο την κοινωνικη καθυστερηση που υπαρχει γυρω μας. Δυστυχως ομως πρεπει να μαθεις πως να αντιμετωιζεις τετοιες καταστασεις.








Για το αλλο ζητημα, το σωματικο.
Εδω δεν χωραει και πολυ συζητηση, πρεπει να κανεις εγχειρηση αλλαγης φυλου.
Πλεον γινεται πιο ευκολα απο οτι παλια.
Θα γινεις ενας ωραιος αντρας οπως επιθυμεις ΚΑΙ σωματικα.
Θα προτεινα, να αρχιζεις να συλλεγεις λεπτομερειες πως μπορει να γινει αυτο.
Ξερεις χρειαζεται και μια γραφειοκρατια εκτος των αλλων αλλα ειναι εφικτο.



Αυτα σε πρωτη δοση, θελω να γραψω και αλλα, πρεπει να βγω ομως εξω οποτε θα επανελθω με συνεχεια.
Καλο σου απογευμα και χαρηκα για το κουραγιο σου να πεις την εμπειρια σου.

----------


## Alterego

[quote]_Originally posted by anoiksi_
afou blepozn 1) oti exei meinei stasimo to thema. 2) oti den epikoinonei kaneis me kanena 3)den dineis kai esy kanena erathisma na grapsei o laos, kai 4)afou eixe fygei to thema sou apo ta top 10.AAAAAA,ola kiola de ftaiei o kosmos!!!


Γιαυτο δηλαδη δεν γραφουν;;Πρεπει να εχω παντα κατι να πω δηλαδη  :Wink: ..Μην ανησυχησεις θα επιστρεψει συντομα η διαθεση μου να γραψω και παλι!!

----------


## Alterego

Φιλε μου Κρινο,ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου.Το ονομα αυτο μου θυμιζει Διαφανα Κρινα,ακους μηπως;

Τα πραγματα δεν ξερω αν ειναι ευκολα η δυσκολα,αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο πραγμα απο τα να εισαι εγκλωβισμενος μεσα στον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο.Να μην μπορεις να εκφραζτεις ελευθερα γιατι ζουμε σε μια κοινωνια που αν δεν εισαι στην μαζα,μενεις πισω.Επαψα απο καιρο να αποτελω μαζα και χαιρομαι γιαυτο,οσο κι αν δυσκολευει.Οπως ειπα και παλιοτερα το να διαφερεις θελει δυναμη.Εινα φρικτο να κουβαλας τοσα χρονια ενα σωμα που δεν σου ανηκει,ενα σωμα που προσπαθεις να κρυψεις γιατι δεν σε εκφραζει.Δεν ξερω,δεν μπορω να νιωσω πως ειναι να εχεις ενα σωμα και να σου αρεσει,ξερω ομως πως υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δεν θελουν το σωμα τους.Ειναι εκεινο το μοιραιο αισθημα του κατι παντοτε θα λειπει.Προσπαθησα πολυ να αγαπησω τον εαυτο μου,οπως ακριβως ειναι.Αφου δεν μπορω να αγαπησω το κορμι μου πλεον αγαπω τα μεσα μου,τον εσωτερικο μου κοσμο.Αγαπησα οτι απεκτησα αγαπω οτι αποκτω.Δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη και τελικα ισως να ειναι αυτο η ολη ουσια..Αν νιωθω ενοχος;Ναι ειναι φορες που νιωθω οτι θελω να ενοχοποιησω καποιον και βρισκω μονο τον εαυτο μου.Οσο κι αν του κρυβομαι δεν μπορω.Ειναι ο φοβος και η ανασφαλεια που το προκαλει αυτο,πιστεψε με το παλευω οσο τιποτα.

Οσο για την εγχειρηση που αναφερες ειναι πιο δυσκολο απο οτι φαινεται.Ξερω για τον κοινωνικο αποκλεισμο ομως δεν ειναι αυτο που με φοβιζει.Το μονο που εχω στο μυαλο μου ειναι η οικογενεια μου. Ειλικρινα αυτη την ιδεα την διωχνω απο το μυαλο μου.Θελει δυναμη,αλλα ισως πιο μετα την παρω γιατι θα το θελω περισσοτερο.Δεν ειμαι ετοιμος για κατι τετοιο και ισως να μην ετοιμαστω ποτε,ποιος ξερει;Θα μαθω ομως περισσοτερο γιαυτο..

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## krino

Φιλε μου αλτερ,
εν μερει το νικ μου προερχεται απο τα διαφανα κρινα, (λιωνωντας μονος βρεεεεε) και γιατι μου αρεσουν τα κρινα σαν λουλουδια...


Στο δια ταυτα, 
αντιλαμβανομαι οτι σου εχουν δημιουργηθει ενοχες αλλα και δυσκολιες στο να προσπαθεις να ζησεις μια ηρεμη ζωη οπως αρκετος κοσμος, αλλα να μην μπορεις λογω αυτη της καταστασης που ζεις.
Παρολα αυτα θα επιμεινω οτι αμα θελουμε - μπορουμε.
Δυσκολα μεν αλλα μπορουμε.

Αρκει να πεισμωσεις και να το βαλεις καλα μεσα σου και θα μπορεσεις.
Ακομα και αν αυτο σου φαινεται αδυνατο, θα σου απαντησω οτι εχεις ελαχιστη ιδεα απο την δυναμη που κρυβεις μεσα σου...
Θα μεινω λοιπον οτι ενα απο τα ζητηματα που μπορεις να λυσεις, ειναι να αρχισεις να ψαχνεις την κρυμμενη δυναμη που εχεις μεσα σου. Αυτη θα ειναι ενα απο τα πρωτα οπλα σου που θα σε στησει στα ποδια σου, οχι ομως οτι θα σου λυσει και ολα τα προβληματα σου οκ???
Χρειαζεται μεθοδο και υπομονη, αυτογνωσια και αγαπη για τον εαυτο σου.

Η εγχειρηση ειναι μια ιστορια που προς το παρον θα πρεπει να σε απασχολει σαν θεωρημα που καποια στιγμη θα το κανεις πραξη.
Δυστυχως υπαρχουν και υλικες συνθηκες που πρεπει να της λαβεις υποψη σου.
Προς το παρον, αρχισε να μελετας το θεμα, ψαξε στο ιντερνετ να δεις πως εγιναν παρομοιες αλλαγες φυλου.
Μαθε ποσο τους κοστισε, και πως αισθανονταν μετα.
Δυστυχως δεν εχω γνωση για το αντικειμενο και δεν μπορω να σου πω αλλες λεπτομερειες αλλα θα σου πω το εξης:
Η αγνοια γενναει τον φοβο, και ο φοβος σκοτωνει την ελπιδα.
Μαθε για το τι πρεπει να κανεις και οργανωσου πανω σε αυτο.
Σημασια δεν εχει να λυσεις το ζητημα σου αυριο και κατι τετοιο ειναι αδυνατο να γινει.
Σημασια εχει να μαθεις οσα περισσοτερα μπορεις και να οργανωσεις τα σχεδια σου για το αυριο.
Σημασια εχει να παρεις την ζωη σου στα χερια σου και να αντιληφθεις οτι την λυση στην ουσια θα την δωσεις εσυ και κανενας αλλος.
Σημασια εχει να καταλαβεις οτι ολα στηριζονται σε μια υποθεση εργασιας, οτι πρεπει να κανεις ενα μισο βημα που ειναι μεν δυσκολο, αλλα οχι αδυνατο σωστα?? σκεψου ομως οτι τα επομενα σου βηματα θα ειναι τροχαδην και οχι δειλα βηματα....



Να σαι καλα!


ΥΓ. Την αλλη εβδομαδα στην Αθηνα γινεται το gay pride που κατεβαινουν gay, λεσβιες και trans αλλα και ετεροφυλοι οπως εγω. Πιστευω οτι αυτες οι κοινωνικες ομαδες πρεπει να γινονται αποδεκτες και γι αυτο θελω να ελπιζω οτι η παρουσια μου προσθετει ενα λιθαρακι σε αυτο.
Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι καλο ειναι να κατεβεις και εσυ, να γνωρισεις κοσμο, να μιλησεις με κοσμο που τους τρωει το ιδιο σαρακι με εσενα.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Λες οι αλλοι που δεν εχουν δωσει μια απαντηση να μην τους φανηκε και τοσο ενδιαφερον;Η απλα το θεωρουν πολυ λογικο αυτο που μου συμβαινει;Ειναι παραξενο..


Γιατί δεν επικεντρωνεσαι σ αυτους που σου απαντησαν, και οχι σ αυτους που δεν σου απάντησαν? Διαβασα πολύ όμορφες απαντήσεις...Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, δεν μπορουμε να επικοινωνήσουμε με ολους...αυτο ειναι παραπάνω από σίγουρο....ουτε φυσικα μπορούμε να ειμαστε αποδεκτοι ή αρεστοι σε ολους...κι αυτο εξίσου σίγουρο! Ας ξεκινήσουμε ο καθενας από τον εαυτο του....Ξεκίνα λοιπον, από εσένα...να αποδεκτεις εσένα, να αγαπήσεις εσένα με ολες τις διαφορές σου, και μην περιμενεις πρώτα απο όλους τους άλλους κάτι που οφειλεις πρώτα να δώσεις εσύ στον εαυτό σου....

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> Πιστευω οτι ολα μας τα προβληματα, αρχιζουν γιατι δεν αγαπαμε η δεν αποδεχωμαστε τον εαυτο μας η αν θες δεν μπορουμε να κοντρολαρουμε τα ενοχικα μας συνδρομα. Τα οποια και φυσικα χρειαζονται αμεσα (η οποτε ειναι δυνατον) απορριψη και ερμηνεια αυτων...


εχει μεγάλη αλήθεια αυτό......

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> Η αγνοια γενναει τον φοβο, και ο φοβος σκοτωνει την ελπιδα.


οπως κι αυτο....ισως κ περισσοτερη....

----------


## krino

sofia,
 :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Φιλε μου κρινο και παλι ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου..Συμφωνω σε ολες και τα ξερω.Ναι για την δυναμη που κρυβω μεσα μου την γνωριζω,μπορει οχι απολυτα μα την εχω βιωσει και την βιωνω.Ηθελε δυναμη να αποδεχτω τι ειμαι.Ενας καλος ανθρωπος που εχω διπλα μου με ρωτησε αν πιστευω οτι θα μπορεσω να αποδεχτω τον εαυτο μου ποτε.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ποτε δεν θα μπορεσω να τον αποδεχτω ως εχει εκεινο ομως που μπορω να αποδεχτω ειναι τα οσα νιωθω τα οσα εχω βιωσει και βιωνω,μπορω να αποδεχτω την διαφορετικοτητα μου και να ζω μ\'αυτην. Ισως αυτο να ειναι ενα βημα στο να αποδεχτω τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο μου.Το κορμι ομως που κουβαλω ποτε δεν θα το αποδεχτω...
Τα βηματα μου παντοτε ηταν δειλα,πολλες οι αιτιες ομως.Οταν εισαι εξω απο τα πραγματα μπορεις ευκολα να λες πολλα,μεσα ομως καπως γινονται πολυπλοκα.Εχω ομως επιγνωση των καταστασεων και ξερω οτι οσοι ειναι απο εξω να εχουν περισσοτερο δικαιο γιατι τα βλεπουν καθαρα τα πραγματα απο οτι εγω.Φιλε μου εχω δυναμη και πιστη και οσο δυσκολο κι αν ειναι το παλευω αλλιως δεν θα μπορεσω να υπαρξω.Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο αγαπαω τον εαυτο μου αλλα ειναι φορες που η μειονεξια μου τον σκοτωνει.Ομως δεν θα παψω ποτε να αγωνιζομαι για μενα,εξαλλου ολοι αυτο δεν κανουμε;Σε τι διαφερουμε;...Ισως και σε τιποτα..
Οσο για το παρτυ,δεν ειναι οτι εχω προβλημα να ειμαι μεσα σε τετοιους ανθρωπους εξαλλου σε καποια κατηγορια δεν θα ανηκω και εγω;Ανηκω ομως σε καποια απο αυτες; Η μη αποδοχη του εαυτου μου που με κατατασσει; Το οτι δεν νιωθω ομοφυλοφιλο ατομο τοτε τι ειμαι;
Ευχαριστω ομως που μου ειπες..

Φιλη μου Σοφια,το οτι εγραψα αυτα που εγραψα δεν το ειπα γιατι εχω αναγκη να με αποδεχτει ολος ο κοσμος η να μου δωσει απαντησεις να με ηρεμησει.Δεν πεταω στα συννεφα και ξερω τις αληθειες.Για μενα ηταν δυσκολο να δημοσιευσω το θεμα μου,πολυ δυσκολο.Με τρομαζε...και ναι οταν διαφερεις ειναι φορες που εχεις αναγκη να σε αποδεχτουν,αν οχι ολοι αλλα οι περισσοτεροι.Δεν ειναι ομως μονιμο,ξερεις εσυ ο ιδιος τι εισαι και δεν θες επιβεβαιωση απο κανεναν.Εκανα αγωνα να αποδεχτω το πως νιωθω..ηθελα απλα να δω γνωμες και αποψεις να μπορεσω να δω πως μπορει να το δεις ο οποιοσδηποτε.Εννοειεται οτι επικεντρωθηκα στις απαντησεις αυτων που μου εδωσαν,δεν ζητησα κατι περισσοτερο,μην με παρεξηγεις.Σε ευχαριστω παντως.

Γεια σας και ευχαριστω!

----------


## Alterego

...\"βαλτε να πιουμε\"

 :Smile:

----------


## krino

και δεν βαζεις να πιουμε??
αλλωστε δεν θα εισαι οπως τα χιονια...

 :Wink:

----------


## kanenas

Θα συμφωνησω σχεδον απολυτα μοσα επισημαινουν η Σοφια κι ο (Διαφανος) Κρινος. 

Αλτερ, οσο κι αν δεν σου αρεσει αφτο που θα πω, εισαι μικρος ακομη κι ειναι ευλογο να συλλογιζεσαι τις ψυχολογικες συνεπειες των πραξεων σου πανω στις/ους στενες συγγενεις σου. Αλλωστε, ακομα εξαρτασαι απο εκεινους. Εχεις καιρο να αποφασισεις τι θα κανεις. Παντως, ασφαλως θα συμφωνεις πως το τι θα πραξεις με το σωμα σου, αφορα εσενα κ καμμια αλλη. Θα ηταν κριμα να χαραμισεις τη ζωη σου για το φοβο των αλλων- ακομη κι αν προκειται για τη μανα ή τον πατερα σου.

Να το πω διαφορετικα: οι γονεις σου μονο ενα δικαιωμα εχουν. Να σε στηριζουν κ να ειναι περηφανοι για σενα. Αν οχι, δικο τους το προβλημα, οχι δικο σου. 


Απο την αλλη, η επιμονη που επιδεικνυεις λεγοντασ οτι ΔΕΝ εισαι ομοφυλοφιλος, μου προκαλει μια αλφα εντυπωση. Ποιος ειναι ομοφυλοφιλος; Αυτος-η που ποθει ατομα του ιδιου φυλου; Ωραια, κ πως εισαι σιγουρος οτι τα ατομα που καλουμε ομοφυλοφιλα θεωρουν οτι γουσταρουν ατομα του ιδιου φυλου; Πως ξερεις οτι δεν αισθανονται ακριβως οπως εσυ, δλδ. παγιδευμενα σενα σωμα που δεν τους εκφραζει; 

Υποθετω, δεν το ξερεις. Αρα, πως εισαι τοσο σιγουρος οτι ΔΕΝ εισαι σαν αυτους; 

Φοβαμαι οτι φερεσαι σαν να ειναι κατηγορια που οφειλεις να αποσεισεις. 


Κ για να το προχωρησω, αν επιτρεπεις. Λες πως αισθανεσαι αντρας. Δλδ; Πως ακριβως αισθανονται οι αντρες; Τι ειναι ο αντρας, κατ\' εσε;


[size=-1
]Αυτό το τραγούδι δεν είναι για σένα 
μιλάει για θυσίες και σταυρούς 
κατάλαβες πράγματα που σου \'ναι ξένα 
αυτό το τραγούδι δεν είναι για σένα. [/size]

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα.Ναι οντως φιλε μου ακομη ειναι νωρις εξαλλου εξαρτιομαι ακομη απο αυτους αλλα και γενικοτερα εγω δεν εχω ετοιμαστει ακομη για κατι τετοιο..θελει ακομη πολυ αγωνα για κατι τετοιο.Ειναι ομως ευλογες οι φοβιες μου γιαυτο το θεμα.Ναι εχουν δικαιωμα απλα να ειναι περηφανοι ομως δες μπορεις να πεις οτι αν δεν ειναι δικο τους προβλημα.Πανω απο ολα υπαρχει σεβασμος και δεν θελω να ξεχασω οτι αυτοι νοιαστηκαν και πονεσαν περισσοτερο απο κανεναν αλλο στον κοσμο.Τους οφειλεις πολλα.Οχι ομως να εισαι εγκλωβισμενος μια ζωη..Εχω καποια περιεργη αντιληψη για την οικογενεια μου,δεν ξερω..απλα δεν θελω να τους κανω να νιωσουν ντροπη για μενα.

Συγνωμη αλλα ομοφυλοφιλος δεν ειναι αυτος που ελκυεται απο το ιδιο φυλο;Ναι πιστευω αυτο ειναι..αλλα και κατι ακομη.Οι πλεονοτητα δεν εχει προβλημα με το δικο τους φυλο.Τουλαχιστο με οσα ξερω και εχω ακουσει.Η ψυχολογος μου,μου ειπε οτι αυτα τα ατομα μπορει να εχουν προβλημα με το σωμα τους αλλα οχι με την ταυτοτητα τους.Εγω εχω και τα δυο..Μου βρηκε διαφορες.Με ελκυουν ατομα που δεν ειναι ομοφυλοφιλα και οχι γιατι εχω καποιο προβλημα μαζι τους,απλα γιατι εχω εγω προβλημαμε την ταυτοτητα μου.Δεν ξερω,δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω,αδυνατω..συγνωμη.Ισ ως βοηθηθω να το εξηγησω καλυτερα

Τι εννοεις φοβαμαι σαν να ειναι κατηγορια που οφειλω να αποσεισω;

Οταν εννοεω αισθανομαι αντρας δεν ειναι καπως ετσι οπως απλα το εθεσες.Δεν ξερω τι αισθανεται ακριβως ο αντρας γιατι για μενα αντρας ειναι ανθρωπος πανω απο ολα.Ειναι σαν να με ρωτας αν ξερω πως αισθανονται οι ανθρωποι.Νιωθω πως δεν μου ανηκει η ταυτοτητα μου καιτο φυλο το οποιο με εφερε στον κοσμο η μητερα μου.Θα θελα να το αλλαξω γιατι δεν το αντιπροσωπευω.Το τι ειναι ο αντρας κατα εμε ειναι μεγαλη ιστορια που χρειαζεται αναλυση.Εκεινο που ξερω φιλε μου ειναι οτι ποθω το γυναικειο φυλο και με αυτο εχω ζησει τοσα και τοσα..ομως με μια ταυτοτητα που προσπαθησα να φτιαξω γιατι εκεινη που εχω απλα δεν μου ανηκει.

Συγνωμη που δυσκολευομαι στα λογια,συνηθως δεν εχω προβλημα.Με πετυχες σε κακια βραδια.Ελπιζω ομως να μπορεσουμε να μιλησουμε.Δεν ξερω πως το βλεπετε ολοι η πως το αντιλαμβανεσε,ομως οφειλω να πω οτι απο μεσα ειναι αρκετα διαφορετικο γιατι το βιωνω μερα παρα μερα..Ευχαριστω ομως ειλικρινα για τις απαντησεις σας με βοηθανε στο να μπορεσω να δω πως το βλεπει καποιος απο εξω!

καλο βραδυ!

----------


## Kassi

Ξέρεις η μόνη παρατήρηση που μπορώ να (ξανά)κάνω μιας και ό,τι ήξερα να πω το είπα είναι ότι πολλοί που άλλαξαν φύλο δεν σταθεροποιήθηκαν στην αλλαγή τους π.χ(ο γνωστός Δήμος που έγινε Καρλότα,Δήμος και ξανά Καρλότα).Όταν δε κάποιος άλλαξε φύλο και έγινε από γυναίκα άντρας δεν συνέχισε να έχει ερωτικό δεσμό με γυναίκες ως άντρας αλλά έκανε σχέση κυρίως με ομοφυλόφιλους άντρες.Αυτά προς έρευνα δικιά σου και της ψυχολόγου.

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Λες οι αλλοι που δεν εχουν δωσει μια απαντηση να μην τους φανηκε και τοσο ενδιαφερον;Η απλα το θεωρουν πολυ λογικο αυτο που μου συμβαινει;Ειναι παραξενο..
> 
> 
> Γιατί δεν επικεντρωνεσαι σ αυτους που σου απαντησαν, και οχι σ αυτους που δεν σου απάντησαν? Διαβασα πολύ όμορφες απαντήσεις...Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, δεν μπορουμε να επικοινωνήσουμε με ολους...αυτο ειναι παραπάνω από σίγουρο....ουτε φυσικα μπορούμε να ειμαστε αποδεκτοι ή αρεστοι σε ολους...κι αυτο εξίσου σίγουρο! Ας ξεκινήσουμε ο καθενας από τον εαυτο του....Ξεκίνα λοιπον, από εσένα...να αποδεκτεις εσένα, να αγαπήσεις εσένα με ολες τις διαφορές σου, και μην περιμενεις πρώτα απο όλους τους άλλους κάτι που οφειλεις πρώτα να δώσεις εσύ στον εαυτό σου....


Σοφια μου, πιστευω οτι και εσυ και εγω και ο καθενας μας εαν θα αντιμετωπιζε κατι τετοιο θα ηθελε οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερες αποψεις να ακουσει.Αυτο που αντιμετωπιζει αυτος ο ανθρωπος δεν ειναι οτι πιο απλο μπορει να συμβει σε καποιον και επισης δεν ειναι και το πιο αποδεκτο απο το κοινωνικο συνολο.Ετσι το βρισκω λαθος να κατακρινεις την αναγκη αυτου του ανθρωπου να μαθει πως τον αντιμετωπιζει το κοινωνικο συνολο, μιας και αυτος ειναι ενας τροπος να μαθει τι τον περιμενει στο αμεσο μελλον και επισης ειναι ενας τροπος να μαθει να αποδεχεται την υπαρξη του καταρχας σε αυτο το λαθος σωμα που κουβαλαει και κατα δευτερο να μεταδωσει αυτη τι σιγουρια και στους αλλους.Ειναι πολυ βαναυσο αυτο που βιωνει αυτος ο ανθρωπος.Να αγαπησει τον εαυτο του ποτε δε θα μπορεσει κατ\'εμε, γιατι απλα αυτο το σωμα που εχει δεν ειναι ο εαυτος του.Δεν το θελει, το μισει.Αυτο που θα μπορεσει να αγαπησει ειναι η υπαρξη του σαν πνευματικη οντοτητα.Επισης στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση πιστευω οτι αυτος ο ανθρωπος εχει κατα ενα μεγαλο βαθμο αποδεχτει τι πραγματικα ειναι.Αλλιως θα μπορουσε να το πει και να στεκεται για αυτο που εχει πει δημοσιος;Και η αποδοχη του ιδιου μας του εαυτου \"φυσιολογικου η μη\" δεν ειναι αρρηκτα συνδεδεμενο με την αποδοχη που περνουμε απο το περιβαλλον;

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> Η αγνοια γενναει τον φοβο, και ο φοβος σκοτωνει την ελπιδα.


Καλο πολυ καλο!!!!!!!!Μου αρεσε!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Επομενως διαλεξε, θελεις να φοβασαι η να ελπιζεις;
Ειδες, Σοφια μου και αυτος ο ανθρωπος να μαθει θελει, γιατι να τον εξαναγκασουμε εμεις απλα να φοβαται και οχι να ελπιζει;

----------


## anoiksi

Φιλε μου ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ.Ενας ομοφυλοφιλος αντρας,δε θα πει ποτε δεν ειμαι αντρας, μια ομοφυλοφιλοι γυναικα δεν θα πει ποτε δεν ειμαι γυναικα.Αυτο ισως που σε κανει να συγχαιεις τις εννοιες ειναι οι ρολοι που περνουν στη σεξουαλικοτητα τους.Ναι καποιοι ειναι παθητικοι και καποιοι ειναι ενεργητικη.Καποιοι εχουν αναλαβει το ρολο της γυναικας και καποιοι το ρολο του αντρα, συμφωνα με τα χαρακτηριστικα που εχει η κοινωνια ορισει ως αρμοζον για καθε φυλο.Και εδω ερχεται η απαντηση μου για το πως ειναι να εισαι αντρας η γυναικα.Ειναι κατα ποσο κλινει η συμπεριφορα σου σε αυτα τα στανταρτς που εχει δημιουργησει η κοινωνια.Αρα δεν ειναι εγκυρα.Οπως ειπε και ο AlterEgo ειμαστε προπαντων ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ!!!!!!!!!!

Αν εχεις ακομα αυτη τη συγχηση, πες μου να προσπαθησω να στο κανω πιο κατανοητο το σκεπτικο μου. 

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Καλησπερα.Ναι οντως φιλε μου ακομη ειναι νωρις εξαλλου εξαρτιομαι ακομη απο αυτους αλλα και γενικοτερα εγω δεν εχω ετοιμαστει ακομη για κατι τετοιο..θελει ακομη πολυ αγωνα για κατι τετοιο.Ειναι ομως ευλογες οι φοβιες μου γιαυτο το θεμα.Ναι εχουν δικαιωμα απλα να ειναι περηφανοι ομως δες μπορεις να πεις οτι αν δεν ειναι δικο τους προβλημα.Πανω απο ολα υπαρχει σεβασμος και δεν θελω να ξεχασω οτι αυτοι νοιαστηκαν και πονεσαν περισσοτερο απο κανεναν αλλο στον κοσμο.Τους οφειλεις πολλα.Οχι ομως να εισαι εγκλωβισμενος μια ζωη..Εχω καποια περιεργη αντιληψη για την οικογενεια μου,δεν ξερω..απλα δεν θελω να τους κανω να νιωσουν ντροπη για μενα.
> 
> 
> 
> καποια στιγμη θα καταλαβεις οτι αυτος που πονεσε και θα πονεσει πιο πολυ απο ολους, ειναι ο ιδιος ο αλτερεγκο.....
> Οι υπολοιποι απλως θα παρακολουθουν.
> 
> 
> ...



Σε καμια περιπτωση οτι βιωνεις δεν ειναι ευκολο, αντιθετα οπλισου με αρκετη υπομονη και θεληση. Ειναι δυο πραγματα που θα σου χρειαστουν....

----------


## kanenas

Ειναι ευλογο να επιδιωκεις καλες σχεσεις με την οικογενεια σου. Ειναι θεμιτο να διεκδικησεις την αποδοχη κ το σεβασμο τους. Ομως, οπως γραψατε με τον Κρινο, σε καμια περιπτωση αυτο δεν πρεπει να γινει εις βαρος της προσωπικης σου ζωης. Κανεις δεν εχει δικαιωμα να σου πει τι θα κανεις με το σωμα σου. 


Α, καλε μου Αλτερ, ξερεις οτι εκφραζεσαι πολυ καλα στο γραπτο λογο. Ομως αυτο δεν ειναι παντα καλο. Χαρη στο ταλεντο του λογου μπορεις να ξεγλιστρας- κυριως απο τον εαυτο σου.

Ναι, θα συμφωνουσα οτι ομοφυλοφιλος ειναι αυτος-η που ελκεται απο το ιδιο φυλο.

Λες οτι αισθανεσαι σαν αντρας, μα αδυνατεις να προσδιορισεις τι ακριβως αισθανεται ενας αντρας. Σημειωνεις οτι για σενα ενας αντρας ειναι πανω απολα ανθρωπος. 

Ωραια, κι οι γυναικες ειναι πανω απολα ανθρωποι- φρονω. Ομως εσυ αισθανεσαι αντρας, οχι γυναικα, παροτι ανθρωποι κι οι δυο, σωστα; Αρα, υπαρχει κατι ακομη στη θεαση σου για τον αντρα που σου επιτρεπει να τον διαχωριζεις απο το αλλο φυλο. 

Τι ειναι αυτο λοιπον; Η φαντασιωση οτι εχεις αντρικο σωμα, η προσωπικοτητα, ο ψυχισμος σου, τι; Κατι ομως που να προερχεται απο εσενα, οχι ετεροπροσδιορισμενο, οχι το γεγονος πως «σε ελκυουν ατομα που δεν ειναι ομοφυλοφιλα». Υπαρχει κατι τετοιο; Δεν το λεω με ανακριτικη διαθεση. Το σημαντικο, νομιζω, ειναι να ξερεις εσυ την απαντηση, εστω κι αν δεν μπορεις να την εκφρασεις απολυτα λεκτικα. 


Θα το πω ωμα, κι ελπιζω να μη σε πειραξει. Ισως ολα ξεκινησαν επειδη δεν τολμουσες να δεχτεις οτι ενδεχεται να εισαι ομοφυλοφιλος (ξερεις, κουνιστος, ακαταλληλος να μεγαλωσεις ενα παιδι κ.α.) κ στην ντροπη που αυτο θα οδηγουσε (βλ. οικογενεια). Ετσι, οδηγηθηκες στο να απαρνηθεις το φυλο σου. Χωρις ομως να εχεις αιτιολογησει (στον εαυτο σου) το γιατι. Λεσ κ το να εισαι ομοφυλοφιλος ειναι κατι κακο, το οποιο δεν θα επρεπε να συμβει σε σενα. Ισως για αυτο εχεις προβλημα με την ταυτοτητα σου.

Μην βιαστεις να το διαψευσεις.

ΥΓ Ως επιρρωση των ανωτερω, προσεξες αυτη την περιεργη κουβεντα που ειπες: «δεν αντιπροσωπευω το φυλο μου», αντι του «το φυλο μου δεν μ\' αντιπροσωπευει». Σαν το φυλο να ειναι κατι στο οποιο οφειλεις να ανταποκριθεις, αυτη η εντυπωση μου δοθηκε.

----------


## Sofia

μαλλον anoiksi δεν με κατέλαβες...δεν κατέκρινα την alterego, καθόλου...ειπα οτι μπορει να δει κ μια άλλη πλευρα, οχι μονο μια, κοιττάζοντας κ τις αποψεις αυτών που ενδιαφέρθηκαν για τους φόβους της...γι αυτο κ παρέθεσα παρακάτω κάποια από τα οσα της εγραψε ο krino (στα οποία κ συμφώνησα, αν ειδες).

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> μαλλον anoiksi δεν με κατέλαβες...δεν κατέκρινα την alterego, καθόλου...ειπα οτι μπορει να δει κ μια άλλη πλευρα, οχι μονο μια, κοιττάζοντας κ τις αποψεις αυτών που ενδιαφέρθηκαν για τους φόβους της...γι αυτο κ παρέθεσα παρακάτω κάποια από τα οσα της εγραψε ο krino (στα οποία κ συμφώνησα, αν ειδες).


Καταρχας, θα σε παρακαλουσα να απευθυνεσαι στον AlterEgo με *αυτος, του, τον....*!!!Αυτο δεν ειναι κριτικη,απλα ετσι ειναι πλεον τα πραγματα.Εκτος αν εσυ δεν μπορεις να το δεις ετσι, πραγμα που εγω δεν το πιστευω, εφοσον ουτε καν τον γνωριζεις για να σου ερχεται η \'\'εικονα\'\' του μπροστα σου και να μην μπορεις να τον δεις αλλιως.Εκτος αν δεν μπορεις να κατανοησεις την φιλοσοφια της ολης καταστασης.Αλλα αυτο ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα.Σοφια μου,με το σχολιο μου εκτος των αλλων εννουσα οτι ο AlterEgo *σιγουρα* χαιρεται για τα σχολια που εχει λαβει απο καποιους ανθρωπους και *σιγουρα* το εκτιμησε και το συμπεριελαβε στην αναλυση του, απλα οταν σε απασχολει κατι θελεις οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερες αποψεις να ακουσεις και να αναλυσεις.*Εφοσον το προβλημα του AlterEgo δεν ειναι μονο ψυχολογικης και βιολογικης φυσεως αλλα και κατα ενα μεγαλο μερος κοινωνικο.*Δεν ξερω τωρα αν καταλαβες αυτο που θελω να πω!!!Ευχομαι να λυσουμε την παρεξηγηση και να μην τσατιστικες.Δεν διαφωνω απολυτα με οσα ειπες, αλλα ουτε μπορω να συμφωνισω απολυτα.Μπες λιγο στη θεση του AlterEgo και σκεψου αν και εσυ δεν θα ηθελες τα ιδια πραγματα.Εγω μπηκα και κατεληξα σε αυτο.

----------


## Sofia

Δεν θα υποκριθώ ώστε να πω οτι τον ή την καταλαβαινω μια κατάσταση που ΔΕΝ βιώνω....εσύ που μπορεις κ το κανεις μπραβο σου....

Οσο για το αν θα αισθανόμουν τα ίδια πράγματα μην είσαι τοσο σίγουρος/σίγουρη....δυο ανθρωποι που ζουν την ιδια κατάσταση δεν εχουν κ τις ιδιες αντιδράσεις κ τα ιδια συναισθήματα...Αυτο φαντάζομαι το καταλαβαινεις...καθε ανθρωπος ειναι διαφορετικος...

Και κάτι ακομα:πώς εισαι τόσο σίγουρος τί θέλει ο Alterego, πώς αισθανεται, τί σκεφτεται λέγοντας π.χ. \"\"\"\"οτι ο AlterEgo σιγουρα χαιρεται για τα σχολια που εχει λαβει απο καποιους ανθρωπους και σιγουρα το εκτιμησε και το συμπεριελαβε στην αναλυση του, απλα οταν σε απασχολει κατι θελεις οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερες αποψεις να ακουσεις και να αναλυσεις.\"\"\"\"

----------


## Alterego

Τι ειναι αυτο λοιπον; Η φαντασιωση οτι εχεις αντρικο σωμα, η προσωπικοτητα, ο ψυχισμος σου, τι; Κατι ομως που να προερχεται απο εσενα, οχι ετεροπροσδιορισμενο, οχι το γεγονος πως «σε ελκυουν ατομα που δεν ειναι ομοφυλοφιλα». Υπαρχει κατι τετοιο; Δεν το λεω με ανακριτικη διαθεση. Το σημαντικο, νομιζω, ειναι να ξερεις εσυ την απαντηση, εστω κι αν δεν μπορεις να την εκφρασεις απολυτα λεκτικα. 


Φιλε μου,την απαντηση την εχω μεσα μου και οσο κι αν δυσκολευομαι να την εκφρασω θα προσπαθησω γιατι πιστευω αξιζει.Νιωθω αντρας και αυτο το ειπα γιατι το κορμι μου απλα δεν με αντιπροσωπευει.Το νιωθω καθε μερα που περνα,καθε ωρα,ειναι εντονο γιατι το κουβαλω μαζι μου συνεχως.Ισως να μην με εμποδισε ποτε να κανω σχεσεις,αλλα με εμποδιζει εμενα, σαν προσωπικοτητα.Οι σχεσεις περνανε εμενα ομως μου μενει αυτο το σωμα παντα.Μεσα μου κρυβω γυναικεια συναισθηματα και το ξερω,εξαλλου και οι αντρες δεν εχουν τετοια;Ενα γυναικειο συναισθημα (αν και δεν μου αρεσει να διαχωριζω) ειναι ανασφαλεια.Τωρα θα μου πεις γιατι ο αντρας δεν την εχει;Γιαυτο σου λεω δεν θελω να ξεχωριζω τα δυο φυλο σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις.Ο αντρας απο την φυση του φανταζει ο δυνατος, η κολωνα μα ισως και να μην ειναι...ποιος δεν φοβαται;ποιος δεν νιωθει ανασφαλεια;Ομως αυτα ας τα αφησω...εκεινο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι θα θελα να ειχα οτι ενας αντρας,ενα σωμα τετοιο να το υπερασπιζομαι..ισως η ψυχικη μου δυναμη να το νιωθει αυτο.Ειλικρινα η ερωτηση ειναι δυσκολει να απαντηθει και ξερεις γιατι φιλε μου;Γιατι απλα δεν υπαρχει καποια ιδιαιτερη απαντηση
ειναι ολα μαζι.
Εκεινο που ισως σκεφτονται οι περισσοτεροι ειναι οτι θα θελα να ημουν ετσι αφου μου αρεσουν κοπελες,θα θελα να ειμαι ετσι για να με αποδεχτει ο κοσμος.Μα οχι,δεν ειναι αυτο.Και εγχειρηση αλλγης φυλου να κανεις θα εισαι σημαδεμενος.Εξαλλου δεν ειναι σε ολες τις χωρες ετσι,υπαρχουν χωρες που δεχονται την ομοφυλοφιλια απο πολυ παλιοτερα.

----------


## Alterego

> _Originally posted by kanenas_
> 
> Θα το πω ωμα, κι ελπιζω να μη σε πειραξει. Ισως ολα ξεκινησαν επειδη δεν τολμουσες να δεχτεις οτι ενδεχεται να εισαι ομοφυλοφιλος (ξερεις, κουνιστος, ακαταλληλος να μεγαλωσεις ενα παιδι κ.α.) κ στην ντροπη που αυτο θα οδηγουσε (βλ. οικογενεια). Ετσι, οδηγηθηκες στο να απαρνηθεις το φυλο σου. Χωρις ομως να εχεις αιτιολογησει (στον εαυτο σου) το γιατι. Λεσ κ το να εισαι ομοφυλοφιλος ειναι κατι κακο, το οποιο δεν θα επρεπε να συμβει σε σενα. Ισως για αυτο εχεις προβλημα με την ταυτοτητα σου.
> Ως επιρρωση των ανωτερω, προσεξες αυτη την περιεργη κουβεντα που ειπες: «δεν αντιπροσωπευω το φυλο μου», αντι του «το φυλο μου δεν μ\' αντιπροσωπευει». Σαν το φυλο να ειναι κατι στο οποιο οφειλεις να ανταποκριθεις, αυτη η εντυπωση μου δοθηκε.


Φιλε μου,δεν θα βιαζομουν να απαντησω αν ηξερα πως μια τετοια πιθανοτητα υπαρχει.Ως που να φτασω να πω αυτο που ειμαι για το λαθος σωμα περασα αρκετα.Αυτο που νιωθω δεν το ενιωσα πριν ενα χρονο η δυο.Ειναι 8 ολοκληρα χρονια.Μεσα σε αυτα τα χρονια ισως τα μισα να μπορεσα εντελως να προσδιορισω τι ακριβως ειμαι.Ομως γιατι ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να το καταλαβει καποιος οτι εκεινο που ειμαι ειναι οτι ζω σε ξενο σωμα;Οι ομοφυλοφιλοι και θα το ξαναπω δεν εχω προβλημα μαζι τους,καθε αλλο... οι ομοφυλοφιλοι τους ειναι πιο ευκολο να το αποδεχτουν παρα εγω γιατι λες εισαι ομοφυλοφιλος και τελειωσε.Εγω πρεπει να εξηγησω ολοκληρη ιστορια,να πω ζω σε ξενο σωμα,νιωθω ετσι,ερωτευομαι ατομα τετοια,να μπορεσει ο αλλος να το καταλαβει κλπ.
Χθες διαβασα μια συνεντευξη μιας κοπελας που ενιωθε αντρας.
Θα μου επιτρεψεις να γραψω κατι απο εκεινη την συνεντευξη.
\"Το όνομα μου είναι Emmanuel και όχι Emmanuela, μου είχε πει. Taken From \'Sublime Mutations\'Την ρώτησα εάν είναι λεσβία και μου είπε : \"Λεσβίες είναι οι γυναίκες που αγαπάνε γυναίκες. Εγώ είμαι αγόρι και αγαπάω γυναίκες.\"
Ειλικρινα ισως ουτε και εγω να μπορω να το εξηγησω διαφορετικα.Η ταμπελα που βαζουμε πιστευω για ενα ομοφυλοφιλο μερικες φορες την βαζουμε απλα για να το κατανοησουμε γιατι το ακουσαμε πολλες φορες.Το οτι ζω σε ξενο σωμα και νιωθω ετσι ειναι πολυπλοκο και περιεργο για τα ματια μας.Ευτυχως που εγω δεν εβαλα καποια ταμπελα πανω μου γιατι τοτε δεν θα ηξερα στα αληθεια τι ειμαι.

----------


## Alterego

Φιλη μου ανοιξη..Δεν θα πιεζα κανεναν να μου μιλαει οπως εγω θελω.Εξαλλου ο καθενας εχει την εικονα του αλλου απλα στο μυαλο ισως και οχι.Ο καθενας οπως θελει μου μιλα,εξαλλου αυτο δεν εχει και τοση σημασια αφου δεν γνωριζω προσωπικα τα ατομα.

Φιλη Σοφια μην θυμωνεις...δεν μπορεις να πεις του αλλου εσυ που το κανεις μπραβο σου.Ο καθενας αντιλαμβανεται αλλιως τα πραγματα.Θελω να σου πω ευχαριστω που συμμετειχες στην κουβεντα,ομως εδω ειμαστε για να μιλαμε,δεν ειναι αναγκη να θυμωνουμε.Ειλικρινα δεν θελω κατι τετοιο και ξερω ουτε και εσεις.Ας μην χασουμε την ουσια που ειναι αυτο που εχω γραψει.
Οσο για το που ξερει η ανοιξη το τι θελω ειναι γιατι το ειχα πει εξαλλου οτι θελω τις 
αποψεις σας,την κριτικη σας και θα τα εκτιμησω.Σοφια,δεν σημαινει οτι οταν κατι δεν το βιωνεις δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις.Μπορει να μην με εχεις βιωσει ομως η αποψη σου θα ηταν πολυ σημαντικη.

Ελπιζω να τα καλυψα ολα γιατι ειστε και γρηγοροι  :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Φιλε κρινο!!!

Μες στα χαλάσματα σε στοίχειωσε η μιλιά μου
μα η ματιά μου παραμένει ζωντανή
δεν θέλω να \'μαι ναυαγός στα ψέματά μου
και η ζωή μου να φαντάζει υπερβολή

Πήρα ένα τρένο με καθρέφτες αγκαλιά μου
αυτό να τρέχει κι εγώ να σπάω τα είδωλά μου
δεν θέλω να \'μαι ναυαγός στα ψέματά μου
και η ζωή του όπως παλιά ζωή δικιά μου

----------


## Alterego

Μας εβγαλε εκτος τροχιας!!! καλωσορισαμε!

----------


## weird

Alterego το βρισκεις δυνατο να αγαπησεις καποτε το γυναικειο σωμα σου? Εκτος αυτου, οταν το αγαπησει καποιος αλλος, για παραδειγμα μια κοπελα με την οποια εχεις επιλεξει να εισαι, εσενα τι συναισθηματα σου δημιουργει αυτο?

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα...θελω λιγο χρονο για να μπορεσω να σου απαντησω στο προσωπικο μηνυμα... Ευχαριστω!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Φιλε κρινο!!!
> 
> Μες στα χαλάσματα σε στοίχειωσε η μιλιά μου
> μα η ματιά μου παραμένει ζωντανή
> δεν θέλω να \'μαι ναυαγός στα ψέματά μου
> και η ζωή μου να φαντάζει υπερβολή
> 
> Πήρα ένα τρένο με καθρέφτες αγκαλιά μου
> ...



αλτερεγκουλι 
τα τσακισαμε τα κρινα ε????

σμακ στα μαγουλακια....

----------


## anoiksi

Αγαπητε μου Alter Ego!!!

Σημερα θελω να σου γραψω απλες, συνειρμικες μου σκεψεις.

Ποσο κριμα ειναι να δινουμε σημασια σε πραγματα, ανθρωπους και γεγονοτα τα οποια δεν αξιζουν.Ποσο ασχημο ειναι να κραταμε τα συναισθηματα μας καταπιεσμενα, και να τσαλαπαταμε τις αναγκες μας.Γιατι στο κατω κατω ειμαστε και εμεις ανθρωποι.Η ζωη θελει πολυ δυναμη και την κρυβουμε βαθια μεσα μας, αλλα για να την απελευθερωσουμε πρεπει να μας βοηθησει καποιος.Δε μπορουμε η μαλλον δυσκολα μπορουμε να βρουμε το κλειδι της πορτας της δυναμης απο μονοι μας.Ετσι και εγω χρειαζομαι βοηθεια οπως και εσυ, οπως και ολοι μας.Και τελικα αυτο που χρειαζομαστε ολοι ειναι ανθρωπους γυρω μας.Αλλοι πιο πολυ αλλοι λιγοτερο.Αρα δεν ειναι κριμα να κλεινομαστε σε ενα κλουβι, το κλουβι της μοναξιας μας;Ποσα πραγματα μπορει να κανει ο ανθρωπος αν εχει τι στηριξη απο καποιον!!!Και παλι δεν ειναι ομως κριμα, εφοσον εχεις ανθρωπους εξευγενισμενους διπλα σου να επηρεαζεσαι απο ανθρωπους που δεν εχουν στον ηλιο μοιρα, που δεν εχουν μαθει να ζουν σαν ανθρωποι, που δεν ξερουν τι θα πει αγαπη, ελπιδα, που δεν ξερουν γιατι κανουν οτι κανουν, που ειναι αχαριστοι;Μεγαλη αμαρτια η αχαριστια.Προσπαθω να καταπολεμησω το ποσο με επηρεα
ζουν οι ανθρωποι, οπως και εσυ προσπαθεις να βρεις γιατι ειναι ετσι οι ανθρωποι οπως ειναι.Τουλαχιστον ετσι πιστευω.Δεν κανει να αφηνουμε τους αλλους να μας καθοδηγουν, να κατευθυνουν τα συναισθηματα μας.Πρεπει και ειναι υποχρεωση μας να ζουμε οπως εμεις θελουμε οπως εμεις νιωθουμε.Δεν ζουν οι αλλοι για εμας, ο καθενας ζει για τον εαυτο του, αρα διαλεγει αυτος πως θελει να ζει!!!

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΕΙΞΕ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ,
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΣΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΞΗ
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΜΟΥ.................

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ!!!

----------


## Alterego

Ευχαριστω και εσενα που εχεις την δυναμη να παραδεχεσαι πως εχεις αναγκες,αναγκες πολλες και ζητας ανθρω πους κοντα σου,ανθρωπους που αξιζουν να ειναι διπλα σου,οχι γιατι εισαι απλα ξεχωριστη αλλα αξιζουν αυτα που τους δινεις!

----------


## greenbutterfly

simera thelw na xamogelaseis, kai etsi na meineis gia panta...i psixi sou etsi thelei...etsi thelei na se vlepei giati merikes fores tin adikeis kai exei parapono...

makari oloi oi anthrwpoi na eixame tin politeleia na exoume konta mas tetoious ANTHRWPOUS pou niwthoun... 
...alitheia eisai ANTHRWPOS kai exeis to kathe to dikaiwma na zeis, na elpizeis, na sinexiseis na agapas, na niwtheis...omorfaineis ton kosmo kai den einai anagki na akous ti lene oi alloi gia sena. esi ksereis ti eisai kai ti niwtheis? tote den thes tipota allo! kalo sou vradi alterego!

----------


## Alterego

...εισαι και εσυ ανθρωπος που του αξιζει να εχει διπλα του μονο ανθρωπους που νοιαζονται για σενα.Ολοι μας κατι μας αξιζει...ας το αρπαξουμε.

Πρασινη πεταλουδα καλο βραδυ..

----------


## anoiksi

Οι πιο πολλοι εχουν φυγει για διακοπες και οσο περναει ο Ιουλιος τοσο και πιο πολυ θα αδειαζει η πολη.Με αποτελεσμα να γινεται ακομα πιο μελαγχολικη!!!Τι μας φταιει;Μας φταιει οτι δεν εχει ζωη,μας φταιει το γεγονος οτι ολοι εχουν καπου να πανε κατι να κανουν η μας φταιει οτι εκεινοι περνουν καλα και εμεις ειμαστε στην γκριζα και μονοτονη πολη μας;Τι μας φταιει;Το ιδιο πραγμα αναρωτιεμαι σε καθε Πασχα καθε Χριστουγγεννα,οπου ολοι γλεντανε και χαιρονται.Αλλα υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι που εκεινες τις μερες περνουν απο την κολαση.Την κολαση της μοναξιας.Ποσοι ανθρωποι αυτοκτονουν εκεινες τις μερες!!!!!!!!!!!
Θεε μου, γιατι τοση μοναξια!!!Βοηθησε μας!!!Βοηθησε με να μην νιωσω και εγω ποτε ετσι,ειναι πολυ επωδυνο.Και σε ευχαριστω που μεχρι τωρα μου εδωσες ανθρωπους γυρω μου και δεν με εκανες να νιωσω τη μοναξια!!!

Καλες διακοπες AlterEgo!!!
Ευχομαι να ηρεμησεις,να χαλαρωσεις, να ξεκουραστεις, αλλα κυριως να παψεις να κουρδιζεις πραγματα μερονυχτα!!!

----------


## shannyn

ego pali xairomai pou leipoun oloi aptin athina (an k den adeiase toso poli...)! malista xairomai!
giati otan pigaino en plo, den thelo na perimeno stin oura gia na pio ti portokaladitsa mou, oute na perimeno san mpip pote tha me eksipiretisei to gkarson! oute na liono stin kinisi mesto taksi k o tarifas na mou ta prizei \'\'pou tha pate diakopes despoinis???\'\', \'\'pos ta pernate despoinis???\'\', \'\'kapnizete despoinis???\'\', eeeeeeeee eleos!
k meta, stis paralies, pou ego to exo ksekatharisei, ego stin paralia xoris ton skilo mou den pao!den pao!! k petagetai i kathe i gria pou kathetai k mou katouraei sta rixa k me leei gia ton skilo mou! ti les mori mpampo! prin tis oras sou k thimithikes mi tixon k molintheis! aei sixtir pia!
k auta den einai tpt!! tpt! ela na feugoume enas enas, anteeeee, anteeeee!

entaksei , me liga logia den to vrisko toso sovaro... parolauta tha leipo sxedon olo ton augousto...! k ekei pou tha pao euxomai na min exei kosmo, den antexo allo kosmo... ta magarizoun olaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Smile:

----------


## shannyn

molis perasa thetiko mnm an sas diefige... !

----------


## liberchild

Φιλαράκο αλτερ, διάβασα με προσοχή τα όσα γράφεις κ θέλω να σου γράψω κ τη δική μου άποψη. Ο καλύτερός μου ΄φίλος είναι τρανσέξουαλ κ είναι ένας απο τους ανθρώπους που με βοήθησαν σε πολύ δύσκολες στιγμές, εννοείται οτι τον αγαπώ πολύ.Θα σ ενδιέφερε νομίζω η ιστορία του.Από τα 5 του χρόνια αρνιόταν πεισματικά οποιονδήποτε θηλυκό ρόλο μιας κ είναι αρσενικό εγκλωβισμένο σε θηλυκό σώμα. Απίστευτη δυστυχία στα παιδικά χρόνια γιατί οι γονεις δεν καταλάβαιναν τι ακριβώς γίνεται.Χρειάστηκαν 2 απόπειρες αυτοκτονίας κ πέτρινα χρόνια συνεχούς κατάθλιψης για να γνωρίσει εμένα.Κόλλησα με την ιστορία του κ τον πόνεσα οσο κανένα.Τωρα είναι 33 ετών κ μπορώ να πώ οτι περπατώντας κ ζώντας μαζί του είναι σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση, οχι βέβαια οτι είναι ευτυχισμένος.Το παλέψαμε μαζί μέσα απο πολύ κουβέντα κ κοινή ζωή, αλλά τη δουλειά την έκανε μόνος του. Εκανε coming out στους δικούς του πριν απο ενα χρόνο κ από τότε πατάει πιο γερά στ α πόδια του κ βλέπει τη ζωή του με περισσότερη αισιοδοξία.Η μητέρα του, το πιο βασικό ΄πρόσωπο στη ζωή του , δέχτηκε τα πάντα με πολλή αγάπη κ κατανόηση κι αυτή η συμπεριφορά ήταν καταλυτική. Αλλαξε ριζικά τα πράγματα, έδωσε άλλο νόημα στη ζωή του.Τώρα ανοίγεται πιο εύκολα, είναι πιό χαρούμενος, κ τον βλεπω κ χαίρομαι.Δεν εμπιστεύεται ομως κ πάλι εύκολα τους ανθρώπους γιατί πιστεύει οτι θα τον κοροιδέψουν αν υποδυθεί τον πραγματικό του εαυτό. Οσο για μένα είμαι ένα απο τα βασικότερα πρόσωπα στη ζωή του, τον καταλαβαίνω όσο κανείς κ παίρνω πολλά απ αυτή τη φιλία που θα την ονόμαζα κάτι παραπάνω.Το να σου πω μή στενοχωριέσαι ξέρω οτι είναι πολύ λίγο κ δεν σου λεει τίποτα.Απλά σου γράφω για να σου πω οτι δεν είσαι μόνος, οτι υπάρχουν κ άλλοι σαν κ σένα αν αυτό λεει κάτι. Ξερω πολύ καλά πώς νιώθεις κ σε καταλαβαίνω γιατι τοχω δεί αυτό το έργο. Να μου είσαι καλά.

----------


## anoiksi

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ!!!

ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!
Πως γινεται να ανεχτει αυτη η χωρα το διαφορετικο, εφοσον δεν ξερει καν πως να δεχτει το παλιο!!!
Η μαλλον ξερει, απλα βαριεται,θελει λαδωμα για να παρει μπρος η μηχανη!!!
ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!
Θα τρελανουν ολο τον κοσμο!!!
Σε λιγο δεν θα εχουμε πλεον οικογενειακο γιατρο, αλλα οικογενειακο ψυχολογο, η μαλλον ψυχιατρο!!!
Αλλα πως θα τον πληρωνεις;;;Εφοσον δε λειτουργει ομαλα ουτε η υγεια;;;
Τιποτα δεν λειτουργει σωστα επιτελους σε αυτη τη χωρα;;;
Ουτε να αρρωστησεις δεν σε επιτρεπει πλεον!!!


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΚΟΥΣΑΤΕ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΩ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΟ ΜΟΥ!!!

----------


## anoiksi

Κ.Π.Καβαφης

ΙΘΑΚΗ

Σα βγεις στον πηγαιμο για την Ιθακη,
να ευχεσαι ναναι μακρυς ο δρομος,
γεματος περιπετειες, γεματος γνωσεις.
Τους Λαιστρυγονας και τους Κυκλωπας,
τον θυμωμενο Ποσειδωνα μη φοβασαι,
τετοια στον δρομο σου ποτε σου δεν θα βρεις,
αν μεν΄η σκεψις σου υψηλη, αν εκλεκτη
συγκινησις το πνευμα και το σωμα σου αγγιζει.
Τους Λαιστρυγονας και τους Κυκλωπας,
τον αγριο Ποσειδωνα δεν θα συναντησεις,
αν δεν τους κουβανεις μες στην ψυχη σου,
αν η ψυχη σου δεν τους στηνει εμπρος σου.

Να ευχεσαι ναναι μακρυς ο δρομος.
Πολλα τα καλοκαιρινα πρωινα να ειναι
που με τι ευχαριστησι, με τι χαρα
θα μπαινεις σε λιμενας πρωτοειδωμενους
να σταματησεις σ΄εμπορεια Φοινικικα,
και τες καλες πραγματειες ν΄αποκτησεις,
σεντεφια και κοραλλια, κεχριμπαρια κ΄εβενους,
και ηδονικα μυρωδικα καθε λογης,
οσο μπορεις πιο αφθονα ηδονικα μυρωδικα
σε πολεις Αιγυπτιακες πολλες να πας,
να μαθεις και να μαθεις απ΄τους σπουδασμενους.

Παντα στον νου σου ναχεις την Ιθακη.
Το φθασιμον εκει ειν΄ο προορισμος σου.
Αλλα μη βιαζεις το ταξειδι διολου.
Καλλιτερα χρονια πολλα να διαρκεσει
και γερος πια ν΄αραξεις στο νησι,
πλουσιος με οσα κερδισες στο δρομο,
μη προσδοκωντας πλουτη να σε δωσει η Ιθακη.

Η Ιθακη σ΄εδωσε τ΄ωραιο ταξειδι.
Χωρις αυτην δεν θαβγαινες στον δρομο.
Αλλα δεν εχει να σε δωσει πια.

Κι αν πτωχικη την βρεις, η Ιθακη δεν σε γελασε.
Ετσι σοφος που εγινες, με τοση πειρα,
ηδη θα το καταλαβες η Ιθακες τι σημαινουν.



Αφιερωμενο σε σενα Alterego!!!

----------


## Alterego

...Παει καιρος αλλα μου λειπει...το σκεφτομαι συχνα πυκνα,δεν μπορω να κανω αλλιως..
Σκεφτομαι πως ηταν εκεινες οι μαυρες μερες μα και νυχτες που δεν ελεγαν να περασουν...
Και εδω μακρια που βρισκομαι αντιλαμβανομαι ποσο δυσκολο ηταν..
Μου ελειψε να γραψω εστω και κατι..να ειστε ολοι καλα!!

Ευχαριστω ανοιξη..!

----------


## anoiksi

Και παλι εδω, στα ιδια γνωριμα μεροι,εκει που ολα φαινεται να ακολουθουν την ιδια επαναλαμβανομενη γραμμη, απο κιμωλια φαινεται, γιατι αφου δεν μας αρεσει επιμενουμε να την διασχιζουμε και να την ξαναδιασχιζουμε.Μαλλον, γιατι παταμε πανω της και ετσι χανεται η πορεια, ναι ισως και η αναμνηση.Δεν ειναι περιεργο,πως θυμομαστε ορισμενα πραγματα και αλλα παλι τα σβηνουμε απο τη μνημη μας;Μαλλον κραταμε μονο αυτα που μας συμφερουν!!!
Ναι ξερω κανονικα επρεπε να καθομαι και να διαβαζω για την εξεταστικη, αλλα βαρεθηκα.Ειναι ρουτινα και δεν την αντεχω.Αληθεια, γιατι δεν μπορει η ζωη των ανθρωπων να ειναι λιγο εξω απο τα ορια, εκτος του συνηθισμενου;
Κατι ασχετο.Συνειρμικες σκεψεις θελω να γραψω αποψε.Λοιπον:
Αυτο το καλοκαιρι ηταν απο τα πιο ομορφα.Και γιατι;Γιατι ημουν με ανθρωπους ξεχωριστους σε ολες τις διακοπες μου.Ανθρωπους που δεν χρειαζεται να εξηγω,αλλα καταλαβαινουν,ανθρωπους που εχουν μαθει να αγαπουν,ανθρωπους που θελουν να βλεπουν τον αλλο ευτυχισμενο...!!!Λοιπον θελω να πω ενα ευχαριστω.Ευχαριστω για την αγαπη, την υποστηριξη και τη δυναμη που μου προσφερεις ανθρωπε!!!
Νιωθω ευτυχισμενη,νιωθω ηρεμια, νιωθω αγαπη, νιωθω ασφαλεια, νιωθω πραγματα τοσο ομορφα, τοσο περιεργα που δεν μπορω να τα ντυσω με τις πιο ομορφες λεξεις που υπαρχουν, γιατι απλα δεν θα πλησιαζουν το συναισθημα που μου χαριζεται.
Ευχομαι, να προσφερω και εγω το ιδιο, η τουλαχιστον να αγγιζει με αυτο που λαμβανω εγω.
Και τωρα σε σενα ALTER EGO.Τι επαθες και δεν εχεις αναγκη πλεον να μιλησεις, να βγαλεις πραγματα απο μεσα σου;Εχεις καιρο να μας μιλησεις και μου λειπει!!!Χαθηκες μηπως μεσα στις σκεψεις του μυαλου σου;Δεν ξερεις τι να πεις;Εισαι καλα, κανεις ανασυγκροτηση και ταξινομηση καποιων πραγματων;Η εισαι απλα τοσο χαρουμενος και ευτυχισμενος που μας ξεχασες μεσα στην πολυ μεγαλη χαρα σου (αυτο βασικα ειναι καλο για σενα αν ισχυει);

Τελοσπαντων,μαλλον αν συνεχισω να γραφω θα συνεχισω και την φλυαρια και γιαυτο καλυτερα για ολους τους συμβαλλομενους να σας καληνυχτισω.

Τα λεμε σε αλλο ποστ λειαν συντομος.Ευχομαι να το δεις και να δωσεις σημεια ζωης.

Με πολυ αγαπη ΑνΟιΞη!?!

----------


## anoiksi

Εχει περασει καιρος.Αρκετος καιρος για να γινουν πολλα, για να αλλαξουν πολλα.Αλλα καλα και αλλα ασχημα.Ενα ομως παραμενει αναλοιωτο, η εμπειρια και η πειρα των οποιων πραγματων.Μεσα απο τα λαθη μαθαινουμε οπως λενε.Αλλα θα προσθεσω οτι και απο τις σωστες πραξεις μαθαινουμε, γιατι αποκτουμε εμπειρια, και συνεχως το βελτιωνουμε.Πολλες φορες κανουμε πραγματα, μονο για να τα κανουμε, δεν ειναι κριμα?Δεν ειναι κριμα και πολυ ασχημο να προσποιουμαστε στον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο, και να προσπαθουμε να τον πεισουμε για διαφορα πραγματα?Δεν ειναι κριμα να θελουμε να κανουμε πραγματα και να μην τα κανουμε, η οταν τα κανουμε να τα κανουμε προκατελλημενα?Και ποιο πιο το αποτελεσμα?

Επειδη με φωναζουν να κατσω μαζι τους ανθρωποι που αγαπω θα συνεχισω τις σκεψεις μου αλλη φορα!!!!
Και θεωρω οτι ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να σε αγαπουν!!!

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα!..

----------


## anoiksi

... έχει πλάκα (νομίζω) να βλέπεις τους άλλους να παραξενεύονται όταν τους λες Καλημέρα. Ανθρώπους που δεν έχεις πάρε δώσε, δεν έχεις να τους προσφέρεις τίποτα, δεν σου χρωστάνε ή τους χρωστάς. Βλέπουν την Καλημέρα σου σαν ένα προμήνυμα \"κακού\". Σαν μια αφορμή για να τους πλησιάσεις.
Μόνο όσοι έχουν \"φάει\" την ζωή με το κουτάλι, έχουν τα χρόνια τους και δεν ελπίζουν σε τίποτα, ανταποκρίνονται συνήθως με ένα χαμόγελο. Εκτός αν νομίζουν ότι ήρθε η ώρα τους, ότι είμαι ο Άγγελος και χαμογελούν γιατί θα ξεκουραστούν επιτέλους.
Και αυτοί που τα έχουν γραμμένα όλα ή τα έχουν πιει.

Δε θα ειμαι διπλα σου αλλα να ξερεις οτι μια καλη μερα θα σου την ευχομαι παντα και παντα θα νιωθω αγαπη για σενα!!!

Χαμογελασε ειναι μεταδοτικο!!!Χαμογελασε κανε τους αλλους να ανυσηχουν!!!Κ οπως μου εγραψε παλια ενας πολυ καλος μου φιλος σε ενα κομματι ξυλο και το εχω μπροστα απο το γραφειο μου κρεμμασμενο και το βλεπω κ το διαβαζω: Η χαρα ειναι η μονη μας εκδικηση!!!

Γεια σου!!!

----------


## anoiksi

Και τωρα λοιπον ταιριαζει πολυ το ποιημα του 

Κ.Π.Καβαφης

ΙΘΑΚΗ

----------


## anoiksi

Ενα παραμύθι... 


Κάποτε στην μεγάλη γαλαζια θαλασσα ενα μικρο κυμματακι γεννηθηκε. Σήκωσε το κεφαλακι του ψηλα που ασπριζε στον ηλιο και αγναντεψε το απεραντο γαλαζιο. Χαμογέλασε. Δεν ηξερε που θα παει, τι θα κανει, γιατι γεννηθηκε. Δεν ρωτησε. Ηξερε οτι για ολα τα πραγματα επανω στη γη υπαρχει καποιος σκοπος, καποιος στοχος. Χωρις να του το πει κανεις. Απλα το ηξερε. Γιατι ειχε ψυχη. Και η ψυχη γνωριζει τα μυστικα του κοσμου γιατι υπηρχε πριν απο το κοσμο και θα υπαρχει παντα. Εκλεισε τα ματια και ονειρευτηκε. Φανταστηκε τον εαυτο του μεγαλο και τρανο να θεριευει και να λυσσομανα απανω στα καραβια τρομαζοντας τους ανθρωπους. Με σκεπη του τον ουρανο και μαγο του τον ηλιο να ταξιδευει στις μεγαλες θαλασσες εκει που ο νους του ανθρωπου δεν στεκει ουτε λεπτο. Χαμογελασε ξανα. Τι ομορφη που ειναι η ζωη. Ευχαριστησε τον πατερα του τον ανεμο και κινησε για το ταξιδι του. Γιατι η ζωη ειναι ενα ταξιδι χωρις αρχη χωρις τελος μονο με σταθμους. 
Λικνιζε το κορμι του πανω στην γαλαζια θαλασσα και χορευε με τους ρυθμους του ανεμου. Μουσικη θεσπεσια στα αυτια της ψυχης του η ανασα του ανεμου. Σημαδεψε ενα ξυλο και το προσκαλεσε σε χορο. Εκεινο δεχτηκε και αφεθηκε στην αγκαλια του. Ρυθμος ξεφρενος περιεργος ποτε εδω ποτε εκει. Με το φως του φεγγαριου διπλα τους και τα αστρα σκορπισμενα γυρω τους ταξιδευαν χορευοντας αγκαλια ποτε σε ρυθμους γοργους μεθυστικους ποτε απαλα με μπαλαντες. Οι ψυχες τους ηταν κοντα ακουμπουσαν η μια την αλλη και μιλαγανε. Ειχανε πολλα να πουνε, ειχανε νοιωσει αρκετα ειχανε τοσα να μοιραστουνε. Μα το ξυλο αρχισε να κρυωνει. Ηταν βρεμμενο βλεπεις. Το κυμα το εσφιξε στην αγκαλια του μηπως το ζεστανει. Τι κριμα. Ματαια. Το κυμα ηταν απο νερο, το εβρεχε περισσοτερο το εκανε να κρυωνει κι αλλο. Χωρισανε. Κινησε το ξυλο να βρει στερια, ηλιο και χωμα για να στεγνωσει, να ζεσταθει λιγο. Το κυμα δακρυσε. Εκλαψε. Εσταζαν τα δακρυα του στο νερο σαν σταγονες βροχης. Κανεις δεν καταλαβε την πικρα του. Κανεις δεν ειδε τα δακρυα του. Δεν βρεθηκε κανεις να το παρει στην αγκαλια του να το κρατησει, να το φιλησει, να το χαιδεψει λιγο. Ηταν βλεπεις απο νερο. Και για το νερο δεν υπαρχουν αγκαλιες παρα μονο φυλακες, τα ποτηρια. 

Θυμωσε. Ποιος, εγω που μπορω να ταξιδεψω στην πλατη μου ενα ολοκληρο καραβι, που μπορω να γινω γιγαντιος και να φτασω ως τον ουρανο δεν θα μπορεσει να με αγαπησει κανεις; Δεν ειναι δυνατον. Τι να την κανεις αυτην την ζωη, χωρις αγαπη, ειναι σαν να μην μπορεις να δεις, να μην μπορεις να μυρισεις να μην μπορεις να αγγιξεις. Η ψυχη του τον λυπηθηκε και προσπαθησε να του μιλησει, να τον παρηγορησει. Παντα η ψυχη μιλαει στην υλη. Την συμβουλευει την ταξιδευει την οδηγει. Αλλιμονο σε αυτους που τα χωματινα αυτια τους δεν μπορουν να την ακουσουν. Ματαια, το κυμα δεν μπορουσε να ακουσει. Το νερο γυρω του του θυμιζε τα δακρυα του που ακομα και αν κυλουσαν ποταμια δεν θα τα δει κανεις. Παντα θα ειναι ποταμι. Η ψυχη του επεμενε. Του θυμισε οτι υπαρχουν και κεινοι που βλεπουν και ακουν με τα ματια και τα αυτια της ψυχης, αυτοι που η ζωη του δεν ειναι τιποτε αλλο παρα ενα ταξιδι προς το σκοπο, μια σκαλα για να φτασεις ψηλα, να αγγιξεις τα αστερια. Το κυμα αγριευε περισσοτερο. Εγινε δυο μετρα, αφριζε.
-\"Εγω μπορω να φτασω ψηλα. Μα δεν βλεπω κανεναν. Ολοι βρισκονται χαμηλα, στη γη πατουν και περπατουν.\"
Πηρε φορα βρηκε στερια και εσκασε στην ακρη. Εγινε χιλια κομματια, σαν ονειρο πληγωμενο, πικραμενο, μαραμενο... Μα τι γινεται εδω; Γρηγορα ξαναγυρισε, ξαναμαζευτηκε, εγινε παλι ενα, ενα μεγαλο κυμα. Αγριεψε περισσοτερο. Ξανα επεσε με δυναμη στα βραχυα, κομματιαστηκε ξανα, γοργα ξαναμαζευτηκε, εγινε παλι κυμα. Και το δυσβασταχτο ηταν οτι δεν ελειπε ουτε ενα κομματακι. Εκανε παλι να κλαψει. Το ξανασκεφτηκε. Γιατι, αφου δεν θα τα δει κανεις, αφου νερο ειμαι, νερο τρεχει. Πριν προλαβει το δακρυ να τρεξει ποταμι, μαζευτηκε, εβρeξε τα ματια του...
-\"Γιατι κλαις;\" μια φωνη τον τρομαξε.
-\"Ποιος εισαι, που εισαι, πως με ειδες;\"
-\"Ειμαι ο βραχος που πριν απο λιγο εριξες πανω μου το κορμι σου και με δροσισες. Μπορει η καρδια μου να χτυπα αργα, πολυ αργα, τοσο ωστε να μην μπορω να αλλαζω σχηματα, να μην μπορω να περπατω γοργα μα η ψυχη μου αγρυπνα, βλεπει, ακουει και αισθανεται.\"
-\"Κλαιω γιατι δεν με αγαπα κανεις, δεν θα μπορεσει να με αγαπησει ποτε κανεις, δεν υπαρχω. Γιατι οταν γεννηθηκα, οταν ο ηλιος ζεστανε τον κοσμο πιστεψα οτι θα ζεσταθω και γω. Πιστεψα οτι ολα τα αγαθα της γης υπαρχουν για ολους. Ολοι και ολα θα μπορουσαν να αγαπησουν και να αγαπηθουν, οτι για τους παντες υπαρχει ζωη. Γελαστηκα.\"
-\"Γελαστηκες γιατι δεν ακουσες την ψυχη σου. Αυτή υπαρχει πριν γεννηθεις εσυ και θα περπατα μαζι σου για οσο καιρο εξακολουθει να φυσα ο ανεμος. Δηλαδη για οσο καιρο υπαρχει Θεος. Για παντα.\" 

To κυμα απλωσε τα χερια του να αγκαλιασει τον βραχο. Μα δεν βρηκε χερια. Απορησε, ο βραχος εδειξε να καταλαβαινει την απορια του και βιαστηκε να του απαντησει. -\"Να θυμασαι παντα, ποτε να μην το ξεχασεις οτι η καρδια μου χτυπα πολυ αργα κι ετσι τα πραγματα που θα ηθελες να δεις, για την ακριβεια τα πραγματα που οι ρυθμοι της καρδιας σου σου εχουν μαθει να βλεπεις μπορει να μην τα δεις ποτε. Τωρα μιλουν οι ψυχες μας.Αυτές βρίσκονται σε αλλες διαστασεις που τα φυσικα μεγεθη που εχουμε μαθει δεν φτανουν ως εκει. Ασε λοιπον την υλη στην ακρη και ακου με τα αυτια της ψυχης σου, μιλα την γλωσσα της ψυχης. Ολα θα πανε καλα μην ανησυχεις. Απλα να μου κρατας συντροφια. Δεν ειπαν αδικα οι ανθρωποι οτι οι βραχοι εχουν τα κυμματα για συντροφια. Σιγα σιγα θα γνωριστουμε καλυτερα και μπορει να αγαπηθουμε.\"
-\"Τι ειναι αγαπη;\"
-\"Αγαπη ειναι να αγαπας. Αγαπας επειδη το νοιωθεις. Το νοιωθεις επειδη αγαπας.\"
-\"Ποτε νοιωθεις οτι αγαπας;\"
-\"Οταν νομισεις οτι βρηκες τον λογο υπαρξης σου, οταν πιστεψεις οτι ολοκληρωθηκες, οταν εισαι ετοιμος να τα δωσεις ολα για την αγαπη σου ακομα και την αγαπη σου.\"
-\"Ακομα και την αγαπη σου;\"
-\"Ναι, μην σου φαινεται περιεργο. Φαντασου ενα κανατι αδειο που γεμιζει με νερο. Καποια στιγμη, αν περασει αρκετος καιρος, θα πρεπει να αδειασει γιατι το νερο εινα στασιμο και θα σαπισει\"
-\"Πολυ σκληρο αυτο.\"
-\"Χωρις πονο δεν υπαρχει χαρα, χωρις χαρα δεν υπαρχει πονος. Προσπαθησε να φανταστεις μια ζωη χωρις πονο η χωρις χαρα. Μονοτονη, ιδια, χωρις συγκριση\"

----------


## weird

Ανοιξη....
Το παραμυθι τουτο μου εκανε το απογευμα να φανταζει πιο ομορφο....
Πολυ γλυκο.
Απαλο, καθαριο και μεστο.
Σ ευχαριστω :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

Αγαπητε weird

Χαιρομαι παρα πολυ,που ειχες την υπομονη να διαβασεις το παραμυθι αυτο και αλλο τοσο που σημειωσες ποσο σου αρεσε.Απλα το διαβασα και εγω καπου και μου αρεσε παρα πολυ και ηθελα να το μοιραστω!!!Και χαιρομαι επισης που μου εδωσες και εσυ την χαρα και την ικανοποιηση να μου μεταφερεις τα συναισθηματα σου.Και εγω καπως ετσι ενιωσα και ηθελα να νιωσουν και αλλοι ετσι.

Και εγω σ ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## weird

Χαιρομαι να συναντω με καθε τροπο,
ανθρωπους με ευαισθητες ψυχες, ανθρωπους ανοιχτους στη μοιρασια!
Οπως εσυ, Ανοιξη :Smile: )

----------


## Alterego

Παει καιρος να τα πουμε ολοι μεταξυ μας..

Πριν λιγες μερες ειδα ενα ωραιο ντοκυμαντερ στην τηλεοραση για ενα κοριτσι που ζουσε σε ξενο σωμα και εκανε επεμβαση αλλαγης φυλου και εγινε ο Αγγελος.Ο νεαρος μιλουσε τοσο ωραια,ελεγε πραγματα που τα ενιωθα τοσο βαθια μεσα μου.Ενιωσα ωραια που μιλησε καποιος για μενα δημοσια,ενιωσα απιστευτη δυναμη απο αυτον τον ανθρωπο,ενιωσα οτι ολα ειναι εφικτο και ειδα με ενα ομορφο τροπο πως ειναι απλα να διαφερεις και να γινεσαι αυτο που θες.Η οικογενεια του ομως ειναι αυτη που με αφησε αφωνω.Μιλουσαν με τοσο καλα λογια,ηταν κοντα του σε καθε στιγμη ακομη και η μανα που δυσκολευτηκε περισσοτερο να το δεχθει γιατι οπως ειναι \"Πεθανα σαν μανα,απετυχα αλλα για να ειναι ο ιδιος ευτυχησμενος το δεχομαι\".Μπραβο του...Μακαρι ολοι να μπορουσαν να ζουν ελευθερα.
Μην το χασετε..δειτε το.Πρωταγωνιστες λεγεται η εκπομπη.

Ελπιζω να τα ξαναπουμε στο θεμα εδω...μου ελειψαν αφαντασταν οι συνομιλιες που νιωθεις πως καποιος σε καταλαμβαινει!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Παει καιρος να τα πουμε ολοι μεταξυ μας..


βρε αλτερ,
χαθηκες.... τι καιρο, χρονια και ζαμανια δεν λες?

Παρεπιπτωντος βρηκα μια ταινια που την ειχα καιρο στα υποψη να δω.
Το ΧΧΥ, αν βρω χρονο ισως την δω και σημερα.

Ευχομαι να περνας μια καλη περιοδο αυτο το καιρο.

----------


## Alterego

Φιλε μου κρινο οντως χρονια και ζαμανια!!Ομως ποτε δεν ξεχνας πως υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που μπορουν να σε καταλαβουν.
Τι ταινια ειναι αυτη?Αντε δες την και μου λες!

----------


## weird

Αλτερ!!
Welcome back....πανω σε αυτό που λες, είδα μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ταινία στο φεστιβάλ ντοκιματέρ πέρσι, όπου, ένας άντρας, έκανε επέμβαση αλλαγής φύλου σε γυναίκα...
Οι γονείς ήταν δίπλα και στήριζαν. Το ίδιο και η σχέση του.

Ηταν πραγματικά συγκινητικό.
Μάλιστα, μετά την ταινία, ήταν ο ίδιος ο πρωταγωνιστής μαζί μας και κάναμε έναν πολύ ενδιαφέροντα διάλογο...
Τι μου θύμησες.
Έυχομαι να είσαι καλά.

----------


## Alterego

Σιγα σιγα μαζευομαστε  :Smile: 
Ειναι πραγματικα αξιο αυτο με τους γονεις γιατι δεν το συναντας συχνα.Αυτο το ντοκυμαντερ που ειδα ηταν συγκλονιστικο.Οπως φανταζομαι εχει και αλλα τετοια που απλα δεν ειδα.
weird και εσυ καλωςηρθες...!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Φιλε μου κρινο οντως χρονια και ζαμανια!!Ομως ποτε δεν ξεχνας πως υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που μπορουν να σε καταλαβουν.
> Τι ταινια ειναι αυτη?Αντε δες την και μου λες!



δες εδω πληροφοριες,
http://www.cinemanews.gr/v5/aiff2007/reportage.php?n=970

Θα την δω τις επομενες μερες και θα επανελθω με σχολια.

----------


## Alterego

Φιλε Κρινο την εβαλα να κατεβαινει και θα την δω οταν ερθει και θα σου πω και εγω τα σχολια μου
Να σαι καλα φιλε μου

----------


## carrie

Alterego, νομιζω πως καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις.. Οχι επειδη η ιδια το εχω νιωσει, δηλαδη να αισθανομαι οτι ειμαι μια αντρικη ψυχη σε ενα γυναικειο σωμα, αλλα επειδη καπου στο Λυκειο γνωρισα μια κοπελα, μια αντρικη ψυχη φυλακισμενη σε γυναικειο σωμα. Εχω γνωρισει αρκετους gay ανδρες, που μπορεις εμφανως στους περισσοτερους να δεις τη θηλυκοτητα πανω τους, αλλα να το δεις σε κοπελα ειναι πολυ διφαρετικο, ισως επειδη ειμαι και εγω γυναικα. Λενε οτι ειναι καποιες χημικες ανωμαλιες ο σεξουαλικος προσανατολισμος, δεν ξερω απο αυτα, αλλα μπορω να σε διαβεβαιωσω οτι υπαρχουν ατομα γυρω σου που σου καταλαβαινουν, ισως περισσοτερα απο οσα νομιζεις. Για την ακριβεια πιστευω οτι ολοι καταλαβαινουν τι εννοεις και τι αισθανεσαι, αλλα πολλοι απο κομπλεξ δεν το αναγνωριζουν ή ακομα και στην ακραια τους εκδοχη το καταδικαζουν κτλ. Λοιπον, to cut a long story short, η κοπελα που γνωρισα στο λυκειο ήταν .... υπερβολικα αρσενικη, θυμαμαι περπαταγε σαν τον Σβαρτζενεγκερ στο Τerminator, ντυνοταν αντρικα, αισθανοταν απαισια με τα γυναικεια κομματια του σωματος της, και, ηταν αξιαγαπητη. Ή αξιαγαπητος. Στα αληθεια δε μου κανει αισθηση να της αποδιδω αρσενικη πτωση στα επιθετα και τους ονοματικους προσδιορισμους. Την αγαπουσα λοιπον και αυτη με αγαπουσε, αλλα, το προβλημα ηταν οτι αυτη με εβλεπε ερωτικα. Λοιπον, για να σου πω την αληθεια, μου αρεσουν οι αντρες, αντρες εχω ερωτευτει στη ζωη μου, οχι γυναικες, αλλα αυτη, δεν ηταν ακριβως γυναικα, και ισως αμα δεν κουβαλαγα καποια ταμπου και προκαταλαηψεις να μπορουσα να την ερωτευτω. Δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αλλα προσπαθω να ειμαι οσο πιο ειλικρινης μπορω, με τον εαυτο μου και με εσενα, μηπως και παρεις κατι απο ολο αυτο κι εσυ. Και λοιπον, ισως θα μπορουσα να την ερωτευτω, γιατι, επειδη δεν ειμαι ομοφιλοφυλη, μου αρεσουν τα αρσενικα, και αυτη ειχε πολυ αρσενικο επανω της (εκτος απο την φυση της). Αλλα μολις καταλαβα οτι αυτη με βλεπει αλλιως, εγω εγινα λαγος. Για αυτο μπορω αν σε καταλαβω. Δεν αισθανεσαι ομοφιλοφυλη γιατι δεν αισθανεσαι οτι εισαι γυναικα και σου αρεσουν οι γυναικες. Παρα πολυ λογικο. Κι εγω απειρες φορες εχω σκεφτει, αφου στους gay αρεσουν οι αντρες, πως τα φτιαχνουν με gay?? Ειναι σαν να ειναι δυο θηλυκα μαζι! Αρα ειναι λεσβιες? lol Μπορω να εκλαβω την αρρενωποτητα edit *σου, δεν ξερω αν συμβαινει αυτο επειδη ειμαι προκατειλλημενη παντως. Αυτα. Δεν ειχα τιποτα σπουδαιο να πω :-)

----------


## Alterego

Αγαπητη μου φιλη ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου...Καταλαμβαινω οσα γραφεις.Ισως να μην δειχνω σαν Σβαρτζενεγκερ αλλα ειναι πολλα τα χαρακτηριστικα που δειχνουν αυτο που νιωθω.Στην τελικα δεν ειναι και τοσο το εξωτερικο που παιζει ρολο οσο ο τροπος που αντιδρας και συμπεριφερεσαι.Ειναι αληθεια αυτο που λες για τους ομοφυλοφιλους και αυτο που σκεφτομαι εγω ειναι πως γινεται δυο ομοφυλοφιλες κοπελες να κανουν δεσμο οταν σιγουρα μια απο τις δυο ειναι καπως πιο αρρενωπη?Αφου υποτιθεται ελκυεται και η μια και η αλλη απο το γυναικειο στοιχειο.
Οπως και να εχει δεν ειμαι αρμοδιος να το εξηγησω...ισως και να μην εχει σημασια τι ειναι ο καθενας αλλα το πως νιωθει.Και μακαρι ολοι να τους ηταν ευκολο να το δεχθουν.Δεν μπορω να σε κρινω γιατι το εβαλες στα ποδια τοτε,αλλα ισως και να καταλαμβαινω.Ισως να μην ειναι τα ταμπου αλλα ο φοβος που αιστανθηκες για οσα σε εκανε να νιωσεις το ιδιο το ατομο.Δεν ξερω...

Επισης λενε και συμφωνω οτι ειναι απιστευτο το συναισθημα που δινει ενας ανθρωπος που εχει μεσα τοθ και γυναικεια αισθηματα και αντρικα στοιχεια..

Και παλι ευχαριστω!
γεια σου

----------


## anoiksi

eleos kai ego nomisa oti eksafanistikes sto diastima............. :Big Grin:

----------


## carrie

Λοιπον, δεν ηθελα να σου πω γιατι το εβαλα στα ποδια τοτε, γιατι μπορει να φανει σαν να προσπαθω να δικαιολογηθω. Anyways, if anybody cares, μπορω να σου δωσω την δικη μου γνωμη για τους λογους αυτους. καταρχας, ημουν πολυ υποαναπτυγμενη εγκεφαλικα σε θεματα ερωτικα. Δεν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι κατανοητο, αλλα για παραδειγμα ειχα φιλησει καποια αγορια και δεν ειχα αισθανθει κατι ποτε, ερωτικη εξαψη κτλ. ημουν 16 χρονων και αυτη 15. Κατα δευτερον, μαρεσουν τα αγορια, και ας μην ειχα τοτε στην εφηβεια μου ερωτικες εξαψεις μαζι τους, μεχρι τοτε αλλα και μεχρι τωρα, αγορια εχω ερωευτει μονο. Πιστευω οτι μια πιθανοτητα να την ερωτευουμουν την συγκεκριμενη κοπελα, ηταν το εντονο αρρενωπο στοιχειο πανω της, αλλα τοτε υπηρχε ο φοβος για κατι τετοιο, το οποιο θεωρειται στην καλυτερη αφυσικο. Τωρα που εχω μεγαλωσει και απενοχοποιησει πολλα πραγματα, σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να ηταν καλο απο μια αποψη να αφηνα τον εαυτο μου να το ζησε, αλλα απο την αλλη πλευρα αφου μαρεσουν οι αντρες δεν βλεπω κανεναν σοβαρο λογο να αλλαζω στρατοπεδα και να μπαινω κιολασ και σε τετοιους μπελαδες που μια τετοια σχεση συνεπαγεται(κοινωνια και περιγυρος). Αλλα επειδη σαν ατομο προσπαθω να ειμαι ανοιχτη στις εμπειριες, πιστευω πως μια τετοια σχεση μπορει να ειναι σαν ολες τις αλλες, μπορει να σου παρει πολλα και να σου δωσει πολλα. Με εβαλε σε σκεψεις το θεμα σου, ποτε δεν ειχα καθισει να ασχοληθω και να σκεφτω επι τουτου. Σε ευχαριστω! Παντως το συναισθημα της αγαπης που ειχα νιωσει τοτε ηταν πρωτοφανες οντως. Αλλα δε μου εκανε καλο. Εκεινη την περιοδο σκεφτηκα \"αυτο ειναι αγαπη?\" Δηλαδη ουτε τα συναισθηματα μου δεν μπορω να εμπιστευομαι. Ερωτευομαι λαθος αντρες και αγαπαω γυναικες! και πως βρισκεις τον σωστο ανθρωπο? Ουτε τον ερωτα μπορεις να εμπιστευτεις ουτε την αγαπη. Μετα απο καποια χρονια κατεληξα οτι καλο ειναι να εμπιστευεσαι το σωμα σου σε συνδυασμο και με λογικη. Ακομα μαθαινω. Και νομιζω οτι εχεις δικιο, αλλη μια φορα που ετυχε να γνωρισω μαι κοπελα με αρρενωπα χαρακτηριστικα, μου θυμισε πολυ εντονα εκεινη την εμπειρια στο λυκειο, παραλιγο να μου βγαλει τα ιδια συναισθηματα αγαπης και τρυφεροτητας. Απιστευτο ειναι τωρα που το σκεφτομαι. Απο που ερχεται ολο αυτο?

----------


## anoiksi

Σορρυ ξεχασα οτι πρεπει να γραφω στα ελληνικα,λοιπον διορθωνω το λαθος!!!

----------


## weird

Αγαπητέ μου φίλε,
σίγουρα δεν μπορώ να σε νιώσω απόλυτα, μα σε καταλαβαίνω σε μεγάλο βαθμό.

Στην δική σου περίπτωση, το θέμα σου, δεν αγγίζει μόνο εσένα μα και τον ερωτικό σου σύντροφο. 

...Αν εσύ πρέπει να παλέψεις για αυτό που νιώθεις οτι είσαι, να γίνει αποδεκτό πρωτίστως απο εσένα και σεβαστό απο τον στενό σου έστω περίγυρο, 
τον ίδιο αγώνα, πρέπει να δώσει και ο άνθρωπος που επιλέγει να σχετιστεί μαζί σου. Αγώνα για την επιλογή του. 

Ζούμε σε μια εποχή οπου οι σχέσεις δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερο βάθος. Και ειδικότερα στην χώρα μας, ζούμε στην εποχή του θεαθήναι...

Δεν έχει σημασία τι είμαστε, μα τι φαινόμαστε.
Οι έννοιες του νορμάλ και του φυσιολογικού μοιάζουν με άγραφους κανόνες που πρέπει όλοι να ακολουθούμε, όλοι στο κοπάδι..
Τα παιδιά, οφείλουν να ικανοποιούν προσδοκίες γονέων οι οποίες φιλτράρονται απο τα σχόλια του περιγύρου.

Ευτυχώς δεν είναι πάντα ετσι, μα είναι συχνά έτσι.

Το να είσαι ο εαυτός σου, να εχεις την ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ να είσαι ΕΣΥ, πέρα απο κοινωνικά καλούπια, φόβους, ανασφάλειες, αποδοκιμασίες, πρέπει και δεν πρέπει,
να είσαι κάτι το ξεχωριστό και ιδιαίτερο, όπως είναι και η αληθινή σου φύση,
απαιτεί αγώνα και είναι ένα στοίχημα που θέλει τόλμη για να το κερσίδει κανείς.

Εχε υπόψη οτι μιλώ για καθε τομέα της ζωής μας.
Απο το επάγγελμα που θα διαλέξω ( οπου τίθεται το δίλημμα του κοινωνικού στάτους και των χρημάτων, έναντι της ολοκλήρωσής μου, της πλήρωσής μου, της τάσης μου, του χαρίσματός μου, του να κάνω αυτό που θα μου αρέσει θα με γεμίζει και θα με κάνει να νιώθω καλα με τον εαυτό μου)
μέχρι τον τρόπο που θα ζήσω την ζωή μου ( ακολουθώντας ξένους κώδικες και κανόνες για να μην μπω στο στόχαστρο του κοινωνικού εξοστρακισμού του διαφορετικού ή κάνοντας εκείνα τα πράγματα που με κάνουν να νιώθω πραγματικά\"εγω\"?)

Σου μιλώ για τον αγώνα της αυτοπραγμάτωσης.
Γι αυτό που είπε ο Νίτσε... \" ΓΙΝΕ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ\"
Αυτό είναι κατ εμέ το μέγιστο χρέος μας σε αυτήν την ζωή.

Αυτόν τον αγώνα αγαπητέ μου φίλε, τον δίνουμε όλοι.
Αλλοι περισσότερο κι άλλοι λιγότερο συνειδητά. 
Πιστεύω μάλιστα οτι ακόμα και τα άγχη και οι φοβίες μας, είναι στοιχεία του αγώνα αυτού, είναι ενδείξεις για την πρόοδο μας και τις μάχες που έχουμε να δώσουμε.

Στην δική σου περίπτωση, όλο αυτό έχει μια πιο φανερή, πιο αμεση προέκταση γιατί είναι εμφανές. Φαίνεται σε κάθε σου κίνηση, ομιλία, συναναστροφή η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ σου. Εννοια ικανή να διεγείρει φόβους και άμυνες.

Γι αυτό και όποιος επιλέγει να σχετιστεί μαζί σου, θα πρέπει να δώσει κι αυτός την μάχη του να υπερασπιστεί την ίδια του την επιλογή, μέσα στα βέλη της κοινωνικής κριτικής. 
Θέλει κότσια. 

Μα δεν θα πρέπει να αγνοήσεις την ομορφιά όλου αυτού. Εχεις μια διαφορετικότητα την οποία πρέπει να υπερασπίζεσαι και την οποία κι άλλοι πολλοί, έχουν αγαπήσει.

Κι όταν θα βρεις τον κατάλληλο σύντροφο για σένα, το οτι υπερβήκατε το εμπόδιο αυτό θα είναι μια ακόμα επισφράγιση του δεσμό σας...
Θα του δώσεις κι εκείνου την ευκαιρία να κανει ΥΠΕΡΒΑΣΕΙΣ του εαυτού του και να παλέψει για ότι αγαπά.

----------


## Alterego

Φιλη μου carrie καλησπερα.Καταλαμβαινω απολυτα οταν λες πως σ\'αρεσουν τα αγορια και γιατι να αλλαζεις στρατοπεδα κλπ.Καποτε ακουσα να λεει καποιος οτι ο καθε ανθρωπος κρυβει μεσα του συναισθηματα ομοφυλοφιλιας.Δηλαδη οτι ο καθενας θα μπορουσε να παει και με τα δυο φυλα αν του δινοταν η ευκαιρια η αν ηταν ανοιχτος σε καθε εμπειρια.Δεν το πολυπιστεψα τοτε και δεν ξερω αν το πιστευω ουτε και τωρα..Ισως γιατι δεν το εζησα ακριβως ετσι.(γιατι αποκλειστηκα εχω καταληξει στο πιο φυλο με ελκυει).Ισως να στηριζεται η αποψη αυτη στο ποσο ευαλωτοι γινομαστε καμια φορα και πεφτουμε με την πρωτη ευκαιρια σε καταστασεις που μας σωζουν και αναζηταμε συχνα \"ηρωες\".Αυτο ισως μας ριξει και στο να δοκιμασουμε να ειμαστε με το ιδιο φυλο.Προσωπικα και λογο εγωισμου με πληγωνει η κουβεντα \"θα θελα να ζησω μια τετοια εμπειρια\" γιατι δεν ειναι μονο μια εμπειρια που την ζεις και εχεις να λες μετα γιαυτην (αν και δεν θα τολμησεις ισως να το πεις ποτε σε κανεναν χωρις να γνωριζεις).Δεν στο κρυβω οτι οι δεσμοι μου ισως αρχιζαν ως μια εμπειρια,αλλα στο τελος κατεληξε σε ερωτα και αγαπη,αιωνια.Το να ερωτευτεις ενα ατομο που ειναι το ιδιο φυλο με σενα ειναι εντελως διαφορετικο.Δεν μπορεις πχ να πας σε ενα μπαρακι να σε φλερταρει και να σκεφτεσαι τα ματια του/της ολο το βραδυ.Ειναι περιπλοκο..καπου δυσκολευεσαι.Αρα αποκλειστικα ερωτευεσαι ατομα που ηδη τα γνωριζεις.Αρχιζεις να νιωθεις πολλα συναισθηματα που σου τα προκαλει,οπως την δικια σου περιπτωση τοτε.Με την διαφορα οτι εσυ δεν το αφησες να εξελιχθει για δικους σου λογους.Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι εκεινο που σε τραβαει σε τετοιους ανθρωπου ειναι οτι εχουν μεσα τουσ και γυναικεια συναισθηματα αλλα και την συμπεριφορα ενας αντρα.Γνωριζουν δηλαδη τι ακριβως θελει μια γυναικα..κατι που δεν βρισκεις σε αντρες που ειναι αντρες στην πραγματικοτητα.Αυτο που σε κανει να κολλας μαζι τους ειναι η ασφαλεια και η στοργη που σου δινουν.Ξερουν ποτε θα σου δωσουν κατι και γιατι στο δινουν.Ειναι πιο συναισταλμενοι...ερωτικα παντοτε μιλαμε.Και τωρα πια το γνωριζω.Απο αυτα πιστευω ερχεται ολ οαυτο που αναρωτιθηκες ποιο πανω..
Ερωτευεσαι μια ψυχη και οχι ακριβως το σωμα..Αν και καποια μερα θα σε απαρνηθουν γιατι δεν μπορουν να κανουν αλλιως,δεν μπορουν αλλο να κρυβονται και εσυ θα πρεπει να το σεβαστεις αν οντως αγαπησες αυτους τους ανθρωπους.
Χαιρομαι που σε προβληματισε το θεμα,αυτο δειχνει πως δεν κλεινεις τις πορτες σου..και ειναι καλο να βλεπουμε πραγματα που δεν ειμαστε συνηθισμενοι.

----------


## Alterego

Φιλε κρινο 

\"βαλτε να πιουμε\"
Κι αν σκοτινιαζω αγαπη μου μην με φοβασαι,γιατι ευωδιαζουν αγριοκερασα οι σιωπες!!!!!

----------


## Alterego

Φιλη μου weird πολυ δυνατο το μηνυμα σου....
Ετσι ακριβως οπως τα λες...και εχεις δικαιο.Σπανια σκεφτομαι οτι ο ανθρωπος που επιλεγει να ειναι μαζι μου δινει και αυτος τον δικο του αγωνα.
Τοσο πολυ αγωνιζομαι για μενα που δεν μπορω να δω καθαρα πως και ο αλλος παλευει και ισως να παλευει περισσοτερο γιατι απο το πουθενα,απο εκει που πιστευε οτι ξερει τι θελει,μενει μαζι μου ξεροντας πως για το περιγυρω δεν πρεπει..Ισως να θελει κοτσια αλλα εγω πιστευω πως δεν ειναι ακριβως κοτσια.Εγω κανω αυτους τους ανθρωπους να το παλευουν.Παλευουν μεσω εμενα.Με τα οσα νιωθουν με το οσα αισθανονται
μενουν εκει μαζι μου και ουσιαστικα το παλευουμε μαζι.Ενα απο τα μεγαλα σφαλματα μου ειναι οτι ποτε δεν καταφερα να δω πως τα ατομα αυτα οντως με αγαπανε γιατι θα μπορουσαν ευκολα να μην ειναι μαζι μου.Και με μανια ηθελα να τα διαλυσω ολα με τις ανασφαλειες μου,τους φοβους μου και δεν αφηνω τον εαυτο μου απλα να ζησει με οτι εχει τωρα γιατι αυριο θα φυγει...θα τρεξει μακρια οταν καταλαβει πως απλα δεν μπορει να παει αλλο...ως ποτε να κρυβεσαι?Εκτος κι αν απαρνηθεις τα παντα...ειναι ομως δυσκολο.Εκεινο που με πληγωνει ειναι το γεγονος οτι δεν μπορουν οι αλλοι να δουν οτι και εγω κρυβομαι,και εγω δινω δικαιολογιες και εγω ζω με τον περιγυρο και φοβαμαι..Αλλα σιγουρα ο καθενας θα σκεφτει την ζωη του και το σεβομαι,το δεχομαι.
Ναι το να εισαι ο εαυτος σου θελει παλη,πολυ αγωνα.Το να μην προσποιησε θελει δυναμη και περισσοτερο θελει τολμη να ζεις με ολα αυτα...
Πολλες φορες απελπιζομαι,νιωθω πως δεν εχω μελλον..μα γιατι το κανω αυτο?ζω με ενα αιωνιο φοβος και χανω την ελπιδα.Βαζω τον εαυτο μου στην τελευταια θεση και δεν του αξιζει.Αυτος ζει για μενα και εγω τον αρνιεμαι.Ομως για πολλα πραγματα που καταφερα ειναι περηφανος και το οτι μπορεσα να αντιστρεψω τα παντα...το οτι παλευω συνεχεια και δινομαι..δινομαι οταν αγαπησω,οταν ποθησα.Δεν εχω ορια στην αγαπη,δεν φοβαμαι να τα δωσω ολα.Ισως αυτο να αγαπησα μοναχα πανω μου.Το πως δινομαι στους ανθρωπους.Ισως προσπαθω να τους κρατησω κοντα μου μην με αφησουν μονο..ποιος ξερει..

.........

----------


## Alterego

Ειναι ευτυχια να σε αφηνεις ενας ανθρωπος αλλα να σου λεει πως θα μπορουσε να ηταν μαζι σου μια ζωη γιατι απλα προσφερεις την πληροτητα.....
Ειναι δυστηχια ομως να ξερεις πως απλα θα σε αφησει......οσο κι αν θα σε αγαπα παντα η θα σε σκεφτεται...

----------


## krino

φιλαρακο αλτερ,

εχω καιρο να ακουσω κρινα και με εφτιαξες...
παλιες καλες εποχες, που ημουν πιτσιρικας, οταν παιζανε τα ηφαιστια....

Εστειλες σε καλη μερα το μυνημα σου,
σημερα θα βαλω να πιουμε, ενα μηνα πινω αντιβιωση (γαμω το κερατο μου!!!) και σημερα θα σπασω το κιουπι και θα βαλω να πιουμε....


Το ποτακι που θα πινω και τα τραγουδια που θα ακουω θα θυμαμαι τις ευχες σου.

 :Wink: 


ΥΓ....... και ενα αλλο ασμα απο μενα,


Όλα του κόσμου τα πουλιά όπου κι αν φτερουγίσαν,
όπου κι αν χτίσαν τη φωλιά, όπου κι αν κελαηδήσαν,
εκεί που φτερουγίζει ο νους, εκεί που ξημερώνει,
μαργώνουν τα πουλιά της γης κι ούτ\' ένα δε ζυγώνει.
Σαν αερικό θα ζήσω, σαν αερικό...

Ανάσα είναι καυτερή και στέπα του Καυκάσου
η σκέψη που παραμιλά και λέει τα όνειρά σου.
Κι όσες κι αν χτίζουν φυλακές κι αν ο κλοιός στενεύει,
ο νους μας είναι αληταριό που όλο θα δραπετεύει.
Σαν αερικό θα ζήσω, σαν αερικό...



δεν ειμαι και εκτος θεματος,
εβαλα της ψυχης μου το τραγουδι......

----------


## Alterego

Φιλε κρινο εχει κανενα μηνα να πιω και εγω και μου ελειψε.Τι καλο σου αρεσει να πινεις;

Ακου ασμα...

Ζω στον κολπίσκο με τους λίγους επισκέπτες
στο λιμανάκι μου όταν ο άνεμος φυσάει
βρίσκουν απάγκιο σπάνιων κοραλλιών συλλέκτες
ταξιδευτές που η ζωή δεν τους χωράει

Σ\' αυτή την έρημη ακτή κοιμάται η Πασιφάη
Μες στα ναυάγια του βυθού, η αγάπη μου η πικρή
που το κλειδί της μοίρας μου στα χέρια της κρατάει
καμιά χαρά δεν κάνει ότι ο πόνος στην ψυχή

Κάποια βραδιά την έφερε εδώ το κύμα
νεκροί αστερίες λαμπύριζαν στα μαλλιά της
\"Η ομορφιά\" κάποιος ψιθύρισε \"είναι μνήμα
που αφήνουν δώρα οι ξεχασμένοι της αγάπης\"

Αφού στο φως λουζόμουν κάποτε μαζί της
τώρα που της ζωής το σούρουπο πλησιάζει
σε μια σπηλιά που να θυμίζει το κορμί της
θ\' αποσυρθώ και θ\' αγαπήσω το σκοτάδι

----------


## krino

βρε αλτερακο ποσο καιρο εισαι ετσι???
μην το κανεις αυτο, η ζωη κανει κυκλους και εμεις πρεπει να ειμαστε στην περιφερεια του κυκλου και οχι στο κεντρο της.
Ακουσε με προσεκτικα....
Στο λεω αυτο γιατι σε ενα ποσοστο (οσο μπορω τουλαχιστον) ξερω τι σφυριες τρως κατα καιρους χωρις να μπορεις να τις σταματησεις....


Θα πιω γαμωτο, αλλα με ρεγουλα και σιγα σιγα, εχω φαει καμποση πιεση τοσο καιρο και την βγαζω με σπραιτ....
Ωιμεεεεεεεε!!!

----------


## Alterego

Ανοιξη στο διαστημα ειμαι καθε μερα  :Smile: 
Αλλα εδω ειμαι δεν χανομαι!!

----------


## Alterego

Φιλε κρινο το ξερω αυτο που λες..το παλευω φιλε μου.Δεν ετυχε να πιω και δεν ηπια..γιαυτο..Αλλιως πινω μου αρεσει!!
Το διασκεδαζω οσο μπορω..!!

Σπραιτ?? σε αλκοολ τι πινεις;;

----------


## krino

σπραιτ επινα λογω προβληματος, τωρα αρχισα με μια μπυρα - καιζερ κλασικ....
Αυριο θα αρχισω να πινω κανονικα.

Συνηθως πινω southern comfort, baileys - callua, ουισκι του νοτου - ποτε σκωτζεζικα, και αμα θελω να το χοντρυνω και με κουβαλανε, τεκιλες σλαμερ....

Κατα τα αλλα,
μην περιμενεις να ερθει το προβλημα πανω σου, ορμα εσυ απανω του.
Ευτυχως εισαι νεος ακομα.

----------


## carrie

δεν ξερω βρε αλτερεγο αν ερωτευεσαι ψυχη και οχι σωμα, αν ηταν ετσι θα ερωτευοσουν και εσυ αντρεσ, η θες να μου πεις οτι ερωτευεσαι την γυναικεια ψυχη, σε εκλυει η θηλυκη προσωπικοτητα και οχι το σωμα? και γιαυτο το λογο μπορει να σου φαινεται τραγικο να σε αγγιξει ερωτικα ενας αντρας, και για μενα ισχυει το ιδιο για μια γυναικα. ειναι και η ψυχη φυσικα, αλλα και οι αισθησεις (αυτο που βλεπεις, ακους κτλ) εχει μεγαλη σημασια. Ειναι και εγκεφαλικο το θεμα. Και μονο στην ιδεα να σε αγγιξει ερωτικα αντρας μπορει να σου ερχεται να κανεις εμετο! Πολλαπλες αλληλεπιδρασεις.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> .................
> Ερωτευεσαι μια ψυχη και οχι ακριβως το σωμα..Αν και καποια μερα θα σε απαρνηθουν γιατι δεν μπορουν να κανουν αλλιως,δεν μπορουν αλλο να κρυβονται και εσυ θα πρεπει να το σεβαστεις αν οντως αγαπησες αυτους τους ανθρωπους.
> Χαιρομαι που σε προβληματισε το θεμα,αυτο δειχνει πως δεν κλεινεις τις πορτες σου..και ειναι καλο να βλεπουμε πραγματα που δεν ειμαστε συνηθισμενοι.


Τα συνίθιστα πράγματα έιναι υπέροχα:P

Ερωτέυεσαι την ψυχή, το είναι, το πνεύμα κάποιου... αχ.. τι μου θύμισες...

Λοιπόν, κάποτε, έκανα αυτή τη συζήτηση με έναν άντρα που ήμουν πολύ ερωτευμένη. Του είπα λοιπόν, του ξεκαθάρισα μάλλον, οτι δεν είναι το φύλο του που έχω ερωτευτεί, αλλά αυτός ο ίδιος... με κοίταξε λιγάκι απορώντας, μα συνεχίζοντας η κουβέντα, κατάλαβε...

Τόλμησα τότε να του ομολογήσω, οτι κάποτε με συνέδεε ένα πολύ δυνατό εγκεφαλικό΄συναίσθημα με μια άλλη γυναίκα, ΄και το ονόμαζα έρωτα. Και ήθελα να αγγίξω το σώμα της, γιατί ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος για να φτάσω στο μέσα της... αλλά δεν ήταν το σώμα της που με ενδιέφερε κυρίως...

κι εκεί που περίμενα να αντιδράσει κάπως, αυτός μου ομολόγησε οτι κι ο ίδιος, είχε αισθανθεί με τον ίδιο τρόπο ερωτικά για έναν άντρα..


Πιστεύω απόλυτα οτι μέσα μας έχουμε και την θηλυκή και την αρσενική φύση. Οχι φυσικά οτι όλοι είμαστε αμφι ή ομο φυλόφιλοι, δεν λέω αυτό, αλλά οτι όλοι συνδυάζουμε στοιχεία σε μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο βαθμό και του αντίθετου φύλου μέσα μας....

Δεν θα γίνεται πάντα έτσι. Δεν θα σε απαρνηθούν σίγουρα κάποια μέρα...
Ούτε είσαι βέβαιος πως θα χρειάζεται πάντα να κρύβεσαι και να κρύβονται..

Πίστεψέ το αυτό.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Φιλη μου weird πολυ δυνατο το μηνυμα σου....
> Ετσι ακριβως οπως τα λες...και εχεις δικαιο.Σπανια σκεφτομαι οτι ο ανθρωπος που επιλεγει να ειναι μαζι μου δινει και αυτος τον δικο του αγωνα.
> 
> 
> Τοσο πολυ αγωνιζομαι για μενα που δεν μπορω να δω καθαρα πως και ο αλλος παλευει και ισως να παλευει περισσοτερο γιατι απο το πουθενα,απο εκει που πιστευε οτι ξερει τι θελει,μενει μαζι μου ξεροντας πως για το περιγυρω δεν πρεπει..Ισως να θελει κοτσια αλλα εγω πιστευω πως δεν ειναι ακριβως κοτσια.Εγω κανω αυτους τους ανθρωπους να το παλευουν.Παλευουν μεσω εμενα.Με τα οσα νιωθουν με το οσα αισθανονται
> μενουν εκει μαζι μου και ουσιαστικα το παλευουμε μαζι.
> 
> Ενα πολύ δυνατό μαζί! Ακούγεται όμορφο, όσο κι αν κρατά αυτό το μαζί. Το πιστεύω αυτό που λες, κάθε λέξη, οτι δίνεις την ευκαιρία και στον άλλο, να κάνει μαζί με εσένα την υπέρβαση...
> ...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> δεν ξερω βρε αλτερεγο αν ερωτευεσαι ψυχη και οχι σωμα, αν ηταν ετσι θα ερωτευοσουν και εσυ αντρεσ, η θες να μου πεις οτι ερωτευεσαι την γυναικεια ψυχη, σε εκλυσει η θυκη προσωπικοτητα και οχι το σωμα? και γιαυτο το λογο μπορει να σου φαινεται τραγικο να σε αγγιξει ερωτικα ενας αντρας, και για μενα ισχυει το ιδιο για μια γυναικα. ειναι και η ψυχη φυσικα, αλλα και οι αισθησεις (αυτο που βλεπεις, ακους κτλ) εχει μεγαλη σημασια. Ειναι και εγκεφαλικο το θεμα. Και μονο στην ιδεα να σε αγγιξει ερωτικα αντρας μπορει να σου ερχεται να κανεις εμετο! Πολλαπλες αλληλεπιδρασεις.


Και το ψυχικό και το αισθητικό κομμάτι είναι σημαντικά.
Σε μένα έχει τύχει, χάριν του ψυχικού να υπερβώ το υλικό.
Εννοώ την στερεότυπη αντίληψή μου ότι θα ερωτευτώ μόνο άντρες. 

Από εκεί και πέρα, σίγουρα οι αλληλεπριδράσεις στην περίπτωση του φίλυο μας είναι πολλές και το όλο ζήτημα περίπλοκο. 
Αλλά νομίζω οτι είναι απο τις περιπτώσεις, που σημασία δεν έχει τόσο το πως προήλθε το αποτέλεσμα, όσο το αποτέλεσμα αυτό καθαυτό.

----------


## Alterego

Φιλη μου carrie εχεις δικαιο γιαυτο που λες οτι δεν ειναι μονο η ψυχη..γιατι το ιδιο θα μπορουσε να υσχιει και για μενα..ειναι και η ελξη που νιωθεις και ο συναισθηματισμος.Ειναι πολλα...Απλα αργοτερα οταν ερχεται η επαφη εκει λιγο κατι γινεται.Εκει πλεον δεν βλεπεις τιποτα..παρα μονο οτι νιωθεις.Συγχωραμε αν δυσκολευομαι να στο εξηγησω.Απλα στην ουσια το σωμα μας δεν αντικατοπτριζει το τι ειμαστε.

----------


## weird

Μόλις μου έδωσες μια ιδέα - έμπνευση γαι το θέμα των quotes!

----------


## Alterego

Μιλας για μενα απο εμενα...weird...!

\"Ξέρεις, καμιά φορά, τα πράγματα δεν είναι όπως φαίνονται... ενοοώ, μπορεί να νιώθεις οτι πρέπει να απαρνηθείς τα πάντα, οτι όλα θα καταρρέυσουν, οτι ο κόσμος θα διαλυθεί αλλά... τελικά αυτό που νιώθεις να είναι το παιχνίδισμα του φόβου με την φαντασία σου... \"

Ετσι ειναι και το πιστευω.Ειναι πολλες οι φορες που οταν αισθανομαι καλα και ειμαι καθαρος με το μυαλο μου σκεφτομαι πραγματα που αισθανομουν παλιοτερα και νιωθω τοσο περιεργα.Νιωθω οτι εκανα μεγαλο κακο..Ευτυχως ακομα μπορω να ζω τετοιες στιγμες και θα μου μεινει!!

Τα εχω ναι ..και τολμη και πολλα..Το αντιλαμβανομαι.Και πιστευω σε πολλα πραγματα...
Ειναι εκεινες οι στιγμες που ισως κρατανε καιρο που με ριχνουν και απελπιζομαι..
Δεν ειναι τυφλοι,τα βλεπουν.Ομως ειμαι τοσο χαμενος απο το αγωνα μου που δεν αντιλαμβανομαι..ειναι τοσο ο φοβος την αρνησης που δεν βλεπω οτι αν δεν υπηρχε κατι θα εφευγαν..απλα..

Μα το ειπα...η δοτικοτητα μου,αυτο ειναι που αγαπω σε μενα..μα δεν αρκει!

Νιωθω ηδη ηρεμος....θα παω για να προσπαθησω να κοιμηθω.Καλο σας βραδυ και σας ευχαριστω και παλι!

----------


## carrie

Goodnight:-)

----------


## weird

Καληνύχτα! 

Απλά περνάς μια δύσκολη φάση..
Θα έρθουν και μέρες καλύτερες, μην αφήνεις το \"τωρα\" να φαντάζει σαν \"για πάντα\", μέινε έξω από την παγίδα...

Εμείς΄είμαστε όλοι εδώ δίπλα σου!
Φιλιά πολλά.

----------


## Alterego

καλησπερα....βρεχει ολη μερα.Ο καιρος ειναι τοσο γλυκος και οσο κρυο κι αν κανει...εμενα μου προκαλει απλα εμπνευση.

----------


## weird

Εμένα με φοβίζουν οι εμπνεύσεις μου αυτόν τον καιρό...

το μυαλό δουλεύει πολύ γρήγορα, σε ρυθμούς που δεν το προλαβαίνω...
και τα συναισθήματά μου επίσης, έρχονται φορές που με χορεύουν σαν φύλλο στον άνεμο, 
και μόνο αφού με αποθέσουν στο έδαφος, καταλαβαίνω απο τι τρελό χορό πέρασα...

Δυσκολες εποχές φιλαράκι :Smile: )

----------


## Alterego

Δυσκολες ναι..αλλα εχουν κατι το γοητευτικο.Εκει που νομιζεις πως χορεψες στην ουσια εκανες απλα την αρχη.Συνιστω περισσοτερο χορο και τρελλα!!!Δωσε ρεπο σημερα στο μυαλο σου και ησυχασε..και αν δεν υπακουσει απλα μην του δινεις σημασια.

----------


## weird

Να σαι καλα!
Παντως, ολα περαστικά και εφημερα είναι.
Εχω πιάσει τόσες πολλές φορές τον πάτο ωστε ξέρω πως το μόνο που τον διαδέχεται είναι η επιφάνεια και τίποτα άλλο οποτε δεν βρισκομαι σε αγωνια.... αφού δεν είμαι καν στον πάτο..
Απλά... 
αχμ ισως είναι και το οτι εδω και δυο βδομαδες παιρνω αντιβιωση.. δεν μπορώ να πιω σαν ανθρωπος τη μπυρα ή το κρασί μου,
αναγκαζομαι να τρωω 3 γερα γευματα τη μερα... 
γκρινια! συγνωμη δεν το καταλαβα πως αρχισα τη γκρινια :Smile: )

----------


## Alterego

Αυτες οι αντιβιωσεις ειναι χαλια!!!Τουλαχιστο εγινες καλυτερα; Ιωση;

Εδω γκρινια!!!Πουλαμε γκρινια σε καλη ευκαιρια!

----------


## weird

Τουλάχιστον έγινα καλύτερα...
Για να σκεφτώ τα όμορφα πράγματα στη ζωή μου για να πάρω τα πάνω μου...

Χμμμμμμμμμ....
καταρχήν είμαι μόνο 25. Αυτό και μόνο, είναι αρκετό για να χαίρομαι! Ολη η ζωή ανοίγεται μπροστά μου, και ακόμα δεν έχω κάνει τις βαριές εκείνες επιλογές που σε χώνουν σε καλούπι ασφάλειας - συνήθειας και που δυσκολεύεσαι να αλλάξεις, αμα αυτό σου υπαγορευουν οι αναγκες και οι επιθυμίες σου...

Απο την άλλη, ισως και αν είναι ανησυχητικό που δεν έχω ακόμα θέσει βασει ενος πρακτικού πνευματος, πρακτικούς και ρεαλιστικούς στόχους για το πως θα τα βγάλω πέρα στη ζωή μου...

αν και εργάζομαι, τα καταφερνω και αυτοσυντηρούμαι - σχεδον- μονη, οποτε αυτό έιναι καλο...
τιποτα σιγουρο δεν εχω ομως θεσει ακομα για το μελλον μου οποτε αυτο ειναι κακο...


Απο την άλλη, οταν θα σταματήσω με την αντιβιωση, εχβω να κανω προπόσεις...
στους έρωτες που θα ρθουν, 
στους ανθρωπους που θα ζησω, στα καλοκαιρια που έρχονται...
αλλα και να μην ερθουν αυτά,
θα πρεπει να είμαι ικανοποιημένη γιατί εχω ζήσει τόσο γεμάτα τη ζωή μου...

αν και όταν θυμάμαι πόσο παθιασμένη ήμουν,πόσο με συγκλόνισε η τελευταία ταινία που είδα στο σινεμα και πόσο κανένας δεν ένιωθε την ίδια ενταση με εμενα (που σχεδόν ετρεμα απο την ενταση και τη συκγινηση) αν και σε όλους εκανε αισθηση η ταινία.... στεναχωριέμαι... οτι ειμαι υπερβολικα ενθουσιώδης..
κι άρα μηπως την έζησα ( τη ζωή μου) γεμάτα λόγω του ενθουσιασμού μου κι όχι λογω του περιεχομένου της??

Ουφ...
μπορώ να πω οτι 
μετά απο όλες αυτές τις ασυναρτησίες
νιώθω καλύτερα :PP

----------


## weird

ασχετο... μια ταινία που βασίζεται σε αλήθινη ιστορία και λέγεται boys dont cry την έχεις δει? Αν όχι σου την προτείνω..

----------


## Alterego

Καταρχας εισαι 25 χρονων..και ειναι μια ομορφη ηλικια που τηα τα πιασω και εγω σε λιγους μηνες  :Wink: 
Οσο για τις επιλογες μην βιαζεσαι....σιγα σιγα θα γινουν ολα.Το θετικο ειναι οτι ακομα κανεις ονειρα εχεις πιστη..
Οσο για το αν δεν εθεσες κατι για το μελλον μην σε αγχωνει αυτο αργει να ερθει  :Smile: 

Και Θα συμφωνησω με τις προποσεις σου που ειναι ομορφες!!Πια ταινια ηταν??
Και με προβληματισε \"κι άρα μηπως την έζησα ( τη ζωή μου) γεμάτα λόγω του ενθουσιασμού μου κι όχι λογω του περιεχομένου της??\"

μμμμ...μπορει να ειναι και τα δυο;

----------


## weird

Αυτό σκεφτόμουν μόλις τώρα.. οτι είναι και τα δύο.
Δεν είναι οτι δεν έχω εμπειρίες, ευτυχώς εχω ΖΗΣΕΙ διάφορα, και καλά και άσχημα.
Αλλα είναι κι οτρόπος που τα ζω.. τόσο έντονα...
που είναι σαν να διπλασιάζει τις εμπειρίες.

Παρε να την δεις.. νομίζω οτι θα σε αγγίξει ιδιαίτερα.
Αλίμονο αν έρθει η μέρα που δεν θα ονειρευόμαστε πια.
Που δεν θα υπάρχει στη ζωή μας χώρος για νέες αρχές και προσδοκίες.
Θα χουμε κιόλας πεθάνει παρά την ηλικία μας...

----------


## weird

Είναι η ιστορία μιας κοπέλας που στην ουσία ήταν άντρας μεσα σε ενα σωμα γυναικείο... στο Τεξας νομίζω, οποτε καταλαβαίνεις...

Η ταινία η άλλη που είδα πριν κάποιες μέρες είναι το καταπληκτικο \" Ο δρόμος της επαναστασης\". ΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΡΓΗΜΑ.... πρωτη φορα το παθαινω αυτό απο ενα εργο τεχνης.. παραληρημα σκετο, οταν βγηκαμε ήμασταν μαγνητισμενοι.

----------


## Alterego

Ναι την εχω δει την ταινια που αναφερες...ειναι αρκετα δυνατη σε περιεχομενο.Αν καιλιγο σκληρη...δεν ειναι λιγο πραγμα να κακοποιησουν το κορμι σου και την ψυχη σου.Εκεινο το κομματι με εκανε να μην την ξαναδω.

Πια ταινια ομως ειδες στο σινεμα;

----------


## Alterego

α ενταξει.....να την δω τοτε και να σου πω

----------


## Alterego

Οχι περιμενε...Εννοεις το revolytionary road me to Di caprio e;...
Εμενα αυτη η ταινια με αφησε σχεδον αυπνο...τοσο εντονη,τοσο παθος που σχεδον μου θυμιζε εμενα...

----------


## weird

:Smile: 
Καληνυχτα απο μενα. καλη συνέχεια.

----------


## Alterego

Καλο βραδυ...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Οχι περιμενε...Εννοεις το revolytionary road me to Di caprio e;...
> Εμενα αυτη η ταινια με αφησε σχεδον αυπνο...τοσο εντονη,τοσο παθος που σχεδον μου θυμιζε εμενα...


Αυτήν εννοω :Smile: )
Καθόμουν όλο το βράδυ κι εγραφα... δεν μπορεσα να κοιμηθω, τοσο πολυ με αναστατωσε κι εμενα αλλα και την παρεα μου( οχι βεβαια με τον ιδιο τρόπο, εγω ενιωθα και σωματικα συκγινημενη, δεν με χωραγε ο τόπος)..
καταπληκτικη ταινια.

----------


## Alterego

Ειναι ναι....σε ταραζει.Και ειναι αυτο που λες σωματικη συγκινηση.

Να δεις το seven pounds Will smith.Αυτη η ταινια οχι μονο με αφησε αυπνο αλλα δεν σταματουσαν οι λυγμοι μου για ωρες...

----------


## carrie

Να προτεινω κι εγω, δεν ξερω αν την παιζουν ελλαδα γιατi δεν ειναι mainstream παραγωγη, αλλα αν μπορεσετε να δειτε το the boy in the striped pyjamas. :-D

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> 
> Να δεις το seven pounds Will smith.Αυτη η ταινια οχι μονο με αφησε αυπνο αλλα δεν σταματουσαν οι λυγμοι μου για ωρες...


αρχισα να την βλεπω προχθες αλλα με κουρασε και την αφησα στη μεση. Μαλλον θα την πιασω απο την αρχη σημερα.
Ημουν και κουρασμενος οποτε θελει να εισαι χαλαρος....

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα φιλοι μου!!!...Ελπιζω να εχετε μια καλη ημερα.
Φιλε κρινο η ολη αποκορυφβση της ταινιας ειναι το τελος της.Στην αρχη εως και στην μεση ειναι λιγο βαρετο αλλα κρατα το ως το τελος και θα δεις ποσο ομορφη ταινια ειναι.Ομως μην παθεις σαν και εμενα.. :Smile: 

Φιλη μου καρι,αληθεια ποιο ειναι το ονομα σου;
Αυτη την ταινια που λες την εχω κατεβασμενη και θα την δω με την πρωτη ευκαιρια,ειναι καλη;

----------


## λίτσα

καλημέρα σε όλους .διαβάζω για τις ταινίες που αναφέρετε και το πως σαν κάνουν να αισθάνεστε. παλιά παρακολουθούσα και εγώ πάρα πολλές ταινίες και συγκεκριμένα ταινίες τρόμου. το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να μου δημιουργηθούν εμμονές και φοβίες και να μπαίνω εγώ στην θέση του πρωταγωνιστή που είτε τον δολοφονούσαν είτε κάποιο φάντασμα τον κατελάμβανε είτε του συνέβαινε κάτι άλλο. έχω να παρακολουθήσω ταινία τα τελευταία σχεδόν δύο χρόνια και μου έχει κάνει πάρα πολύ καλό. βέβαια οι φόβοι παραμένουν και στο άκουσμα μιας τρομακτικής ταινίας εγώ τρομοκρατούμαι και αποφεύγω να δω έστω και τη διαφήμιση σας ευχαριστώ που μου δώσατε την ευκαιρία να εκφράσω αυτό που νιώθω.

----------


## carrie

το Carrie δε σου κανει για ονομα? :-Ρ
ειναι εξαιρετικη, πολυ γλυκια, ισως η πιο γλυκια πολεμικη ταινια.ή καλυτερα γλυκοπικρη :-)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Καλημερα φιλοι μου!!!...Ελπιζω να εχετε μια καλη ημερα.
> Φιλε κρινο η ολη αποκορυφβση της ταινιας ειναι το τελος της.Στην αρχη εως και στην μεση ειναι λιγο βαρετο αλλα κρατα το ως το τελος και θα δεις ποσο ομορφη ταινια ειναι.Ομως μην παθεις σαν και εμενα..
> 
> Φιλη μου καρι,αληθεια ποιο ειναι το ονομα σου;
> Αυτη την ταινια που λες την εχω κατεβασμενη και θα την δω με την πρωτη ευκαιρια,ειναι καλη;



αααα στο τελος ειναι το ζουμι????
οκ γιατι μεχρι την μεση καπου ελεγα τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης...
εφτασα μεχρι εκει που τον πηρε χαμπαρι η τυπισα....

Λοιπον παω για ψωνια στο κεντρο και μετα καφεδακι και θα δω την υπολοιπη.

----------


## Alterego

Οχι μου κανει ενταξει  :Smile: 
Carrie λοιπον! 

Φιλη μου Λιτσα,εβλεπα και εγω ταινιες τρομου παλιοτερα και ξερω αυτο που λες.Μπαινουν μεσα στο μυαλο σου και κρυβονται αλλα οταν δινεται καποια ευκαιρια εμφανιζονται.Εχει πολλα χρονια να δω και εχω παρατησει οχι μονο γιαυτο αλλα και γιατι ειναι σαχλαμαρες.Πολυ λιγες ταινιες αξιζουν και αν ειναι λιγο ψυχολογικο,οι υπολοιπες αναρωτιεμαι πως βγαινουν και στην μεγλαη οθονη.Οι ταινιες που αναφεραμε πιο πανω ειναι ταινιες η δραμα η κοινωνικες που εχουν να σου δωσουν κατι η και απλα το μονο που προσφερουν ειναι λιγη ωρα ηρεμιας.Εγω προσωπικα λατρευα να βλεπω ταινιες και σειρες γιατι ειναι η μονες ωρες που δεν τρεχει το μυαλο μου και δεν σκεφτομαι...

----------


## weird

Εγω αναφερθηκα στην συγκεκριμενη ταινία, 
ως σε ενα εξαισιο εργο Τεχνης, 
που ερχεται να ταρακουνήσει τον εσωτερικό κόσμο του θεατή, 
εφόσον ο τελευταίος βρίσκεται στον κατάλληλο ψυχικό συντονισμό με εκείνον του δημιουργού ( αν και με την ταινία αυτή ο δημιουργός φαινεται πως εχει το ταλέντο να σε υποβάλλει, να σε συντονίζει, αρκει να αφεθεις λίγο απο τις άμυνές σου) και να σου προσφέρει μια εντονη συγκίνηση και μια εμπειρία αφυπνιστική.
Τέχνη , τέχνη..... τρελή αγάπη της ζωής μου  :Smile: )

----------


## Alterego

:Smile:  Καλημερα! και καλο μηνα και εβδομαδα!

----------


## weird

Καλημέρα! Καλό μήνα να έχουμε.
Πήγα να ψαξω την ταινία που μου είπες αλλα δεν την βρήκα στα βίντεο κλαμπ... μάλλον την κατέβασες απο το νετ και δεν έχει βγει ακόμα.

----------


## Alterego

Ναι την εχω κατεβασμενη..ακομη να βγει στα βιντεο κλαμπ.

----------


## Alterego

Φιλε μου Κρινο πως εισαι σημερα;Πως ηταν η μερα σου;

----------


## krino

αλτερουλη με τσακισεςςςςςςςςςςςςς!!!
μολις πριν λιγο τελειωσα το seven pounds....
αμαν βρε δεν αντεξα στο τελος,
ενιωθα σαν κατι να με πλακωνε.

Καταλαβα γιατι σου αρεσε η ταινια, 
γιατι ειναι γεματη απο ενοχες και παει απο ενοχη σε ενοχη η κανω λαθος?




Σημερα ειμαι αρκετα καλυτερα, 
ειχα πεσει σε μια φαση αραγματος εδω και μερες και απο σημερα αλλαζω τροπαριο και ζωη.

Πλεον ειμαι σε πολυ καλη φαση και χαρομαι για αυτο...
 :Smile: 
Εσυ?

----------


## Alterego

Φιλε στο ειπα οτι ειναι ετσι ταινια.. :Smile: 
Δεν μου αρεσε λογω των ενοχων κλπ.Η ολη ιδεα του τελους....και δεν μπορω να γραψω πολλα εδω για να την δουν και οι αλλοι!!
Χαιρομαι που εισαι σε μια καλη φαση!Μια χαρα ειμαστε! :Smile: 

Κι εγω καλα το παλευω αλλα νομιζω βγαινω σιγα σιγα πανω...Το προσπαθω τουλαχιστον!
Αντε παμε για αλλες ταινιες

----------


## krino

ε οκ το τελος ομως ηταν να το πω φρικη....
αλλα οκ το προτιμω σαν τελος απο κατι αλλο.

λοιπον παω για μαγειρικη και να δω το ΧΧΥ.

----------


## krino

Πριν λιγο ειδα και το ΧΧΥ.

Το μονο που θα σου πω ειναι οτι μου αρεσε πιο πολυ απο boys dont cry.

----------


## Alterego

Αληθεια; το εχω κατεβασει και θα το δω σε λιγες μερες...
Αντε να δουμε τι θα δουμε  :Smile:

----------


## krino

ειναι πιο λυρικο και καθολου αμερικανικο οπως το BDC.

----------


## krino

διαβασε την ιστορια της Κιμ Πετρας.
Ειναι η νεωτερη γυναικα που εχει προελθει απο gender transition.



Kim Petras
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Kim Petras

Place of birth Nordrhein-Westfalen, Germany

Kim Petras (born Tim Petras) is a German teenager who is an aspiring pop singer. Petras is well-known for having undergone a male to female gender transition at an early age. In 2008 she was signed to Joyce Records and released online her first single \"Last Forever\" which became popular on YouTube and Myspace with her songs being listened to 60,000 and 46,000 times respectively.[1] In September 2008 she released her first commercially available single \"Fade Away\" into the German market.[2]

In 2006, Petras, then aged 13, appeared in a story on Stern TV, a German television current affairs show.[3][4]. In it she describes her \"gender transition\" and the medical treatment she receives at the Endokrinologikum (Hormone Center) in Hamburg by Dr. Achim Wüsthof.

Petras received worldwide publicity the following year, aged 14, after she appeared in a German television documentary[5] and a talk show[6] in a push to get permission for early Gender Reassignment Surgery at age 16. According to German law, a person must normally be at least 18 to be allowed to undergo this kind of surgery. However, Petras turned 16 in 2008, and announced in a November 2008 post on her blog that she had recently completed her Gender Reassignment Surgery[7].

The publicity generated from the 2007 TV appearances resulted in many news articles describing her gender transition at age 12 and describing her as the \"world\'s youngest transsexual\". However, this claim is erroneous as children as young as six have been diagnosed with Gender Identity Disorder and have begun the transition (though Petras may have been one of the youngest people to receive female hormone treatments.


εδω ειναι τα τραγουδια της,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0wEKpY3f5g

και εδω το Blog της.
http://kimperium.blogspot.com/

----------


## weird

Alter ego
πως είσαι? Θα σου απαντησω με μειλ γιατί εχω προβλημα με το u2u. Καλο βραδακι ευχομαι!

----------


## Ζουζουνάκι

Alterego, διάβασα όλα τα post όλων. Ειλικρινά θαυμάζω την αντοχή σου στην καθημερινότητα κυρίως που αναγκάζεσαι να είσαι σχεδόν για όλους κάτι άλλο. Απαντάς πάντα με αρσενικές καταλήξεις και αυτό τα λέει όλα. 
Αλήθεια τι άποψη έχεις για την γυναίκα που έγινε άντρας και μετά θέλησε να κάνει παιδί, αφού είχε κρατήσει τα όργανα τεκνοποίησης;
Θα ήθελες να γίνεις μητέρα ή πατέρας; πως τα έχεις κατατάξει όλα αυτά στο μυαλό σου; Εχεις τέτοια ένστικτα και σε τι φύλλο σου βγαίνουν;

Παραπάνω κάποιος ανέφερε για αλλαγή φύλλου και ότι μετά την αλλαγή τελικά δεν ελκύεσαι από το επιθυμητό που είναι πια ασ πούμε τα άτομα διαφορετικού φύλλου μιασ και θα είσαι αγόρι. Μάλλον τελικά το αποτέλεσμα είναι κάτι ενδιάμεσο και περίεργο ίσωσ ούτε γυναίκα ούτε άνδρασ. Επίσησ αναρωτιέμαι μπορεί μία γυνάικα μετά από αλλαγή φύλλου να είναι άντρασ σεξουαλικά από την άποψη να έχει όλεσ τισ λειτουργίεσ ενόσ άνδρα με φυσιολογική σεξουαλική ζωή;

Συγχώρεσε τις απορίες μου, δεν έχουν ανακριτικό ύφος αλλά μόνο διάθεση να καταλάβω και να μάθω :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Φιλη μου weird καλησπερα..ειμαι ενταξει.Νομιζω θα αρρωστησω αλλα αρχισα να παιρνω παυσιπονο για να μην με πιασει!!Εσυ πως εισαι;..

Ζουζουνακι καλησπερα!Καταρχας ευχαριστω που διαβασες και απαντησες.Θελει οντως δυναμη και μεγλαο αγωνα και αυτο κανω καθε μερα ανελλιπως..Εξαλλου χωρις αυτον τον αγωνα δεν θα ημουν πουθενα.
Οσο αφορα την αποψη μου για τεκνοποιηση κλπ.Δεν ειμαι κατα αλλα ουτε και υπερ.Απλα μπορω να σου πω οτι εγω δεν θα το εκανα.Ζω αποκλειστικα σε ενα ξενο σωμα που κουβαλαω που αυτο θα μπορουσε και να τεκνοποιηση αλλα δεν το επιθυμω και ουτε νιωθω κατι γιαυτο..
Αν γινοταν η αλλαγη φυλου θα γινουν σωστα και ολοκληρωμενα.Το να αφηνα τα οργανα τεκνοποιησης θα ενιωθα οτι και παλι κατι δεν μου ανηκει.
Δεν ειμαι κατα της εγκυμοσυνης,πιστευω ολοκληρωνει τις γυναικες πανω κατω αλλα εμενα ποτε.Αν ποτε θα ηθελα να κανω οικογενεια θα υιοθετουσα ενα παιδι που χρειαζεται την βοηθεια και την αγαπη μου και αν η συντροφος μου δεχθει βεβαια..

Δεν ξερω αν μετα την εγχειρηση ειναι ετσι δηλαδη να μην εκλυεσαι απο το επιθυμητο.Αν καταλαβα καλα εννοεις αν γινει η εγχειρηση τελικα να μην εκλυομαι απο κοπελες;...μπερδευτηκα  :Wink: 

Οσο αφορα αν θα εχει ολες τις λειτουργιες ενος αντρα απλα θα σου πω οτι δεν το εχω πολυ ψαξει το θεμα ομως ετυχε να δω ενα δυο γιατρους να λενε πως οι λειτουργιες ειναι οι ιδιες εκτος απο το να παραγεις σπερματοζωαρια αρα δεν θα υπαρξει εγκυμοσυνη.Και αυτοι που κανου ναλλαγη φυλου εχω το θετικο οτι θα μπορουν να εχουν φυσιολογικη σεξουαλικη ζωη ακομη και στα 90!! Ειναι οντως περιεργο...

Ευχαριστω!Ελπιζω να σε καλυψα και μην ανησυχεις δεν το πηρα σαν ανακριση.Περισσοτερο το ενιωσα ενδιαφερον

----------


## Alterego

Δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω.Εχω προβλημα...συγκεντρωνομαι καπου και μετα παλι το ιδιο.Πεταει το μυαλο μου αλλου..σκεφτομαι σκεφτομαι και δεν μπορω εστω μια ωρα το μυαλο μου να μεινει καπου κολλημενο..εκτος απο της ηλιθιες σκεψεις που κανω...βαρεθηκα.........
εχω διαβασμα για τις εξετασεις και οσο κι αν δεν μου αρεσει αυτο που κανω πρεπει να πιασω το πτυχιο για να κανω κατι αλλο..και δεν μπορω απλα να το αφησω μπαινω 5ο χρονο!!!Ελεος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Και εκτος αυτου οταν μεινω ακινητος περισσοτερο απο 2 λεπτα νιωθω του παλμους μου να ειναι δυνατοι,νιωθω να κινουμε...λες και γινεται σεισμος..

----------


## weird

Εχεις δοκιμάσει να χαλαρώσεις με αναπνοές και να ξεδιαλύνεις το μυαλό με γυμναστική?
Που λες όταν βρίσκομαι πάνω στον αγαπημένο μου διάδρομο, μου συμβαίνουν απίστευτα πράγματα.
Είναι σαν να μπαίνει σε εκκίνηση το μυαλό μου και να ταξινομεί μόνο του,κ να επεξεργάζεται τα διάφορα θέματα που το απασχολούν. Σαν ενα καλό συμμάζεμα.. και μετά μπορεί πιο εύκολα να συγκεντρωθεί σε άλλα πράγματα.
υγ. εχεις μειλ.

----------


## krino

αλτερουλη,

κανε μια σταση εδω.

και συγκεντρωσου ε?




[flash=425x344]http://www.youtube.com/v/TEizp4zZjVY&amp;hl=en&amp;fs=1[/flash]

----------


## Alterego

Εχω κανει και την γυμναστικη μου και τον δρομο....μα τιποτα...ζω σε ενα διαρκες αγχος.Λες και παλευω τερατα καθε στιγμη...
Που να βρω τις αναπνοες μου οταν ειναι και αυτες χαμενες...;

Φιλε μου κρινο να σαι καλα...τετοια στιγμη τα διαφανα ειναι βαλσαμο!!

----------


## Alterego

υ.π Εχεις απαντηση σε μαιλ...

----------


## Alterego

Τι θελετε να πιουμε..κρασακι η μπυρα;
Αποψε θα βγαλουμε τι νυχτα μαζι τι λετε;

----------


## krino

ελεγα να βγω αλλα τελικα θα μεινω σπιτι να δω καμια ταινια.


Πινω λευκο κρασι.

----------


## Alterego

Ωραια...θα βαλω και εγω λιγο κοκκινο.

----------


## carrie

βαλτε μου κι εμενα μια νταμιντζανα

----------


## Alterego

Τι ειναι αυτο;  :Wink: 

Θες κρασι;

----------


## carrie

μια νταμιντζανα κρασι να γινω φεσι

----------


## Alterego

ΜΜΜ..ενταξει..Κοκκινο η ασπρο;
Οτι και να ειναι ειμαστε εδω να ακουσουμε...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> 
> Φιλε μου κρινο να σαι καλα...τετοια στιγμη τα διαφανα ειναι βαλσαμο!!



καλο το λογοπαιγνιο,
αμα μιλας για διαφανα μαζι μου, τα κρινα εννοουνται.

 :Wink:

----------


## carrie

κοκκινο μολις εξομολογηθηκα αμαρτιες που δεν εκανα

χαχαχαχαχαααααααααααααααα

αυτα που εχω κανει εγω στη ζωη μου δεν τα εχει κανει κανενας αλλος

----------


## Alterego

Ε;;;;  :Smile:  Αντε βαλτε να πιουμε!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## carrie

αμα ενας ανθρωπος πιστευει κατι για εσας κι εσεις οχι, να του το επιβεβαιωσετε!!

----------


## Alterego

Carrie συμβαινει κατι;θες να μιλησεις;...

----------


## Alterego

Δηλαδη..;

----------


## carrie

Δηλαδη μερικες φορες οι οι ανθρωποι βλεπουν πραγματα για τα οποια εμεις πολλες φορες εθελοτυφλουμε, κι αλλες φορες μπορει να βλεπουν αλλα ανταλλων, αλλα αμα τους τα επιβεβαιωσεις, ε σου λεω πολυ μεγαλη φαση!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alterego

Εθελοτυφλουμε για πολλους λογους..αλλα καποια μερα θα δουμε καθαρα τα πραγματα..Πες μου περισσοτερα..οσα θες.

----------


## carrie

Απλα η αληθεια ειναι μεγαλο πραγμα.. Και δυστυχως πολλες φορες ποναει, επειδη οι ανθρωποι μεταξυ μας εχουμε συνηθισει να σκεπαζουμε καταστασεις, και δεν εχουμε αντισωματα αληθειας. Αλλα η αληθεια ειναι απελευθερωτικη, ειδικα στις σχεσεις. Αμα θες να δεις αν μια σχεση αξιζει, πες ολες τις αληθειες σου. Αμα μεινει θα αξιζει, δε μπορει.. Αλλα ειναι οδυνηρη διαδικασια αμα δεν εχει συνηθισει ο αλλος να ακουει, να ειναι ανοιχτος, να αγαπαει και να καταλαβαινει..

----------


## Alterego

Συμφωνω.....Η αληθεια οσο φαρμακι κι αν σταζει πρεπει να λεγεται..να ακουεται.Και ετσι βλεπεις τι αξιζει και τι οχι.Την αληθεια δεν την δεχομαστε γιατι ποναει και δεν θελουμε να περασουμε απο τετοια δοκιμασια,ειναι ειναι οτι καλυτερο και οτι υγιεστατο.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> Απλα η αληθεια ειναι μεγαλο πραγμα.. Και δυστυχως πολλες φορες ποναει, επειδη οι ανθρωποι μεταξυ μας εχουμε συνηθισει να σκεπαζουμε καταστασεις, και δεν εχουμε αντισωματα αληθειας. Αλλα η αληθεια ειναι απελευθερωτικη, ειδικα στις σχεσεις. Αμα θες να δεις αν μια σχεση αξιζει, πες ολες τις αληθειες σου. Αμα μεινει θα αξιζει, δε μπορει.. Αλλα ειναι οδυνηρη διαδικασια αμα δεν εχει συνηθισει ο αλλος να ακουει, να ειναι ανοιχτος, να αγαπαει και να καταλαβαινει..



ωχχχχ τι ειπες τωρα λαιμαι ε???


Πρωτη φορα βλεπω κατι τετοιο γραμμενο,
Θα πιω σε αυτο!

----------


## carrie

:-P
φχαριστω!

χικ!! ;-)

----------


## krino

ολο το κρασι ριγμενο στα ποδια μας,
ολες οι αληθειες μεσα στην καρδια μας.


ενα ποτηρι κρασι ακομα.

----------


## Alterego

Ετσι....ενα ποτηρι ακομη για να συνεχισουμε το ταξιδι.....

----------


## weird

Πιστεύω στην αλήθεια που έχει τον τρόπο να λέγεται.
Πιστεύω οτι η ειλικρίνεια έχει όρια που πρέπει να σπάμε.
Οι άνθρωποι δεν αντεχουν όλη την αλήθεια, συχνά προτιμούν το θολό τοπία των ψευδαισθήσεων...
Η μιας φαντασίωσης που δεν εκπληρώθηκε ποτέ και την φτιάχνουν όπως θέλουν με το μυαλό τους... κι ετσι συσσωρεύεται η αβίωτη ζωή, αυτή που ζήσαμε κυρίως μέσα στο κεφαλάκι μας...
Σε μια σχέση οι αλήθειες πονανε διπλά...
Πάντως, το πόσες αλήθειες λέγονται, δείχνει πολλά για το είδος του δεσμού.
Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, η ειλικρίνεια έχει τα όρια της, όταν αφορά συμβιβασμούς... αλήθειες που και οι δυο γνωρίζουν, αλλά έχουν συμφωνήσει σιωπηλά να μην τις φανερώσουν ποτέ καταματα ο ένας στον άλλο..
τα να πω. 
Καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι, αν άφηνα τον εαυτό μου τελείως ελευθερο, να δράσει όσο παρορμητικά θέλει, να κάνει μέχρι και ακρότητες, να πει και να φερθεί οπως θέλει, άραγε αυτό θα ήταν ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ? Μπορεί εκείνες τις στιγμές, να μην ήμουν στα αλήθεια ολοκληρωτικά εγω, αλλά ενα υποσύνολο του εγώ μου, το πιο ενθουσιώδες..μα αν το έδειχνα σαν πρωτο δειγμα σε κάποιον, μαλλον θα σχημάτιζε την εικόνα του για μένα βασισμένος σε αυτό...
Πάνω εκεί προβληματίζομαι στο πως να ΛΕΜΕ την αλήθεια μας.
Γιατί δεν πιστευω στην αληθεια που δεν καταφερνεις να την επικοινωνήσεις σωστα.
Εσυ μπορεί να μιλάς ή φερεσαι ειλικρινα, αλλα δεδομένων των συνθηκων, του τρόπου και του πως το ερμηνευει ο απεναντι,
αυτο πιθανον να μην οδηγησει στην αληθεια, 
αλλα στην παρανόηση,
το ψέμα...
Γι αυτο΄τα πράγματα στις σχέσεις δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου απλά, όσο κι αν είναι όμορφα :Smile: )
Ούτε η αλήθεια, ούτε η αγάπη αρκούν απο μόνες τους για να τις σώσουν.
Χρειάζονται πολύ περισσότερα, ΜΑΖΙ με αυτά, σε αρμονία και συγχρονισμό με αυτά..

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι, αν άφηνα τον εαυτό μου τελείως ελευθερο, να δράσει όσο παρορμητικά θέλει, να κάνει μέχρι και ακρότητες, να πει και να φερθεί οπως θέλει, άραγε αυτό θα ήταν ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ? Μπορεί εκείνες τις στιγμές, να μην ήμουν στα αλήθεια ολοκληρωτικά εγω, αλλά ενα υποσύνολο του εγώ μου


δεν υπαρχει αμφιβολια οτι θα ησουν αυθεντικα ο εαυτος σου και μονο αυτος.
Το τιμημα ειναι το ζητουμενο αν θα το αντεχες...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι, αν άφηνα τον εαυτό μου τελείως ελευθερο, να δράσει όσο παρορμητικά θέλει, να κάνει μέχρι και ακρότητες, να πει και να φερθεί οπως θέλει, άραγε αυτό θα ήταν ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ? Μπορεί εκείνες τις στιγμές, να μην ήμουν στα αλήθεια ολοκληρωτικά εγω, αλλά ενα υποσύνολο του εγώ μου
> ...


Εχω υπάρξει πολλές φορές και ακραία και παρορμητική και καθόλου σπάνιο δεν είναι να ξενίζω με τον αυθορμητισμό μου που μοιάζει ενίοτε κοινωνικά ασυμμάζευτος.
Ωστόσο,
ακριβώς επειδή με έχω αφήσει να το δω κι αυτό πάνω μου,
σου λέω οτι ο εαυτός μου δεν είναι μόνο αυτό αν και είναι σίγουρα και αυτό.

Γενικότερα πιστεύω στην ελευθερία που έχει μέσα της στάλες δεσμευσης αρκετές για να αντισταθμίζει την έννοια της αναρχίας.
Της ελευθερίας που συνάδδει με την ευθύνη.
Φυσικά και πρέπει να αφηνόμαστε ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ πηγαίοι και γνήσιοι, όπως κι αν είναι αυτό.
Το πότε όμως και σε ποιο βαθμό, αυτό έιναι ενα άλλο μεγάλο κεφάλαιο.

----------


## krino

Εγω πιστευω στο να αφηνουμε τον εαυτο μας να λειτουργει βασιζομενος στα παθη του, στα θελω του, στην αυθεντικοτητα του και απο κει και περα ο πλανητης ολος ας κανει οτι θελει.

Ενοχλω κανενα?? ε δεν ενοχλω....

Το ποτε και σε ποιο βαθμο,
ποτε?? παντα.
Σε ποιο βαθμο?? σε εκεινο που ειμαι ελευθερος και δεν φοβαμαι τιποτα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Εγω πιστευω στο να αφηνουμε τον εαυτο μας να λειτουργει βασιζομενος στα παθη του, στα θελω του, στην αυθεντικοτητα του και απο κει και περα ο πλανητης ολος ας κανει οτι θελει.
> 
> Ενοχλω κανενα?? ε δεν ενοχλω....
> 
> Το ποτε και σε ποιο βαθμο,
> ποτε?? παντα.
> Σε ποιο βαθμο?? σε εκεινο που ειμαι ελευθερος και δεν φοβαμαι τιποτα.


κρίνο,
είναι όμορφο αυτό που έχεις. Και η φιλοσοφία σου.
Πιστεύω οτι ο καθένας χτίζει τη δική του φιλοσοφία ανάλογα με τα θέλω και τις ανάγκες του.

Το κόστος όμως πάντα υπάρχει.
Και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση,
Ο άνθρωπος που τον νοιάζει μόνο το να ικανοποιεί την ανάγκη του να είναι ολοκληρωτικά \"ελεύθερος\", 
θα βιώσει αναπόφευκτα την μοναξιά σε σχεση με τον κόσμο που καίγεται ( και δεν τον νοιάζει) ή με τον άλλον που μπορεί να θίγεται απο την ελευθερία αυτή.
Απο την άλλη, ενας άνθρωπος που δεν αφήνεται τόσο ανεξέλεγκτα υπο οποιαδήποτε συνθήκη και κόστος ελέυθερος,
θα νιώσει την εσωτερική μοναξιά απέναντι στον ίδιο του τον εαυτό... Θα έχει αποξενωθεί απο την ακρατη ελευθερια του να είναι ολοκληρωτικά ο εαυτός τους αρκετες φορές, προκειμένου να μετάσχει στον κόσμο που καιγεται ή σε μια σχέση με τον άλλον..
Δυο διαφορετικά κόστη, το ίδιο επώδυνα? Εξαρτάται, ο καθένας ζυγίζει το βάρος τους με τη δική του \"ζυγαριά\".

Πάντως εχω ο άνθρωπος αμφιταλαντεύται συχνά αναμεσα στη ροπή του να βυθιστεί ( και άρα να είναι) ολοκληρωτικά ο εαυτός του, αποκομένος απο τα αλλότρια μεγέθη ( του κόσμου, του άλλου)
αλλα και στη ροπή του να σχετισθεί, να αλληλεπιδράσει και άρα να δεσμέυσει κάποια απο την άκρατη ελευθερία του όταν είναι ολομόναχος...

Μια ροπή ατέρμονη απο το εγώ στον άλλο κι απο τον άλλο στο εγώ...

Είναι χρήσιμο και όμορφο πάντως να υπάρχουν όλων των ειδών οι απόψεις...

Και φυσικά, σε μια σχέση ερωτική όπου τα δύο γίνονται ένα,
εκει πιο μπορούμε να μιλάμε συχνά για απογείωση του εγώ μέσα στο εσύ, έλλειψη ορίων και άρα για μια απόλυτη ελευθερία μέσα στο \"μαζί\".

Αυτά, ωραία κουβεντούλα για βράδυ.
Καληνύχτα.

----------


## krino

Σωστα, ο καθενας χτιζεται φιλοσοφικα βασει των αναγκων του.

Τρα μιλωντας για κοστη, τιποτα στη ζωη δεν γινεται, βιωνεται χωρις κοστος.
Ολα και τα παντα εχουν τιμημα, και ο καθενας επιλεγει αυτο που του ταιριαζει.

Παρολα αυτα πιστευω οτι καποια στιγμη ολα αυτα ερχονται σε μια ισορροπια η και ταυτιση. Και αυτο θεωρω οτι μου αρμοζει σε εμενα και σε ολο το κοσμο.
Ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι διαστροφη.

Το θεματακι του φιλου αλτερ ειναι παντα φιλοξενο για ωραιες κουβεντες.
Επισης καληνυχτα.

----------


## weird

Κι εγω πιστευω στις οικουμενικές ή πανανθρώπινες αλήθειες.. 
Οχι βέβαια με μια απόλυτη έννοια που προσεγγίζει τον δογματισμό, αλλα με μια έννοια ελαστική.

Η ευρεση της εσωτερικής μας αλήθειας και η κατάκτηση της εσωτερικής μας ελευθερίας, ο τρόπος που επιλέγουμε να καθορίσουν αυτά τη ζωή μας, είναι προκλήσεις για τον κάθε ένα μας...

Η ουσία είναι μια, τα σχήματα και οι μορφές αλλάζουν... είναι σαν το γεγονός οτι όλοι έχουμε μάτια, χέρια, πόδια, ένα στόμα... κι όλοι είμαστε άνθρωποι.
Επί του συγκεκριμένου όμως, κανένα μάτι δεν είναι ίδιο μετο άλλο ούτε το δακτυλικό μου αποτύπωμα με κανενός άλλου,αν και όλοι έχουμε ένα.

Ετσι και όλοι έχουμε την δική μας,ολοδική μας αλήθεια να υπερασπιστούμε, κι ο δρόμος περνά μέσα απο την ελευθερία...

Διακυμάνσεις θα υπάρξουν, κανένας αγώνας σημαντικός δεν κερδίζεται έυκολα,
όπως και καμία ελευθερία δεν θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει αν δεν είχε προηγηθεί η ανελευθερία... ούτε και δύναμη χωρίς την αδυναμια..
Όλα χρειάζονται, αρκεί να έρχονται και να φεύγουν την κατάλληλη στιγμή. Κι εκεί είναι το έργο του καθενός. 

χεχε το ριξα το φιλοσοφικό μου πρωινιατικα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Η ουσία είναι μια, τα σχήματα και οι μορφές αλλάζουν... είναι σαν το γεγονός οτι όλοι έχουμε μάτια, χέρια, πόδια, ένα στόμα... κι όλοι είμαστε άνθρωποι.
> Επί του συγκεκριμένου όμως, κανένα μάτι δεν είναι ίδιο μετο άλλο ούτε το δακτυλικό μου αποτύπωμα με κανενός άλλου,αν και όλοι έχουμε ένα.
> 
> 
> αυτο ειναι μια μεγλαη αληθεια.
> Επισης μεγαλη αληθεια θα ηταν, αν αποδεχωμαστε τα διαφορετικα δαχτυλα.
> 
> ...

----------


## weird

Αχ, ο φόβος του διαφορετικού που επικρατεί στις μαζες,
ανατροφοδοτεί τον φόβο των ανθρώπων να ξεχωρίσουν όντας πιότερο οι εαυτοί τους και άρα ανόμοιοι σε σχέση με το\"κοπαδι\" της μάζας και του \"κανονικού\"αυτό είναι μια αλήθεια...

που προτιμώ να την εκφράζω ποιητικά ή να την βλέπω μεσω της τέχνης.. ετσι μόνο αξίζουν να λέγονται κατ\' εμε οι αλήθειες :Wink:

----------


## weird

Το μοναδικό καθήκον το ξέρει καλύτερα ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του..
Αυτός μόνος θα ορίσει τις αξίες για τις οποίες και με τις οποίες, αν ζήσει, θα οδηγηθεί στην ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ.

Γιατί η δική μου στάθμη των αξιών, καθορίζεται όχι απο κρίσεις ηθικόυ τύπου, σωστού και λάθους, αλλα απο το τι θα με οδηγησει σε ψυχικη γαληνη, πληρότητα και ευτυχία..

Κι ετσι θεωρω θα πρεπει να τα ζυγισει ο καθεις.

----------


## weird

Κρίνο το τελευταίο που γράφεις δεν το κατάλαβα, σχετικά με το timing αν μπορείς γίνε λίγο πιο σαφής.

----------


## weird

Προς το παρόν χαιρετω! καλο μεσημερακι :Smile:

----------


## krino

ειναι πολυ απλο,
καποια στιγμη γνωριζεις ανθρωπους που θα ηθελες να τους ειχες γνωρισει χρονια πριν....
αυτο ειναι λαθος timing.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ειναι πολυ απλο,
> καποια στιγμη γνωριζεις ανθρωπους που θα ηθελες να τους ειχες γνωρισει χρονια πριν....
> αυτο ειναι λαθος timing.


Χτυπησες φλέβα...
μεγάλο και πονεμένο κεφάλαιο.. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να τα βάλει με τον χρόνο, αν και μπορεί να ωφεληθεί απο κατι που περασε απλα ή που δεν έφυγε όταν έπρεπε.. στο χέρι του είναι...
Χτες μόλις, έγραψα.
\"Να ξέρεις πότε να μένεις ή να εμμένεις και να ξέρεις ποτε να φεύγεις ή να εγκαταλείπεις, για να μπορείς παρόλαυτα να λες οτι πολέμησες αλλα και προχώρησες\".

Κι ακόμα κι αν τα εχεις μάθει και καταφέρει όλα αυτά,
το timing μπορεί πάλι να μην σου καθεται καλα..
Ετσι είναι η ζωη...παιχνιδιάρα η άτιμη :Smile: )

----------


## krino

ε οκ,
δεν θα παθουμε και τιποτα....

γενικα μια φιλοσοφια μου λεει,
οσα πανε και οσα ερθουν.

Και εγω βελπω και παρακολουθω.

----------


## weird

Μου αρέσει η άνεσή σου...
χεχε εγω στην πραξη κολλάω λίγο παραπάνω το βλεμμα απο οτι πρέπει..
Αλλα, εδώ κολλάει και το τραγούδι \"σιγά μην κλάψω, σιγά μην φοβηθω!\"
Βεβαια, και το κλάμα κι ο φόβος, κι αυτα μέρος της διαδικασίας είναι.
Δεν τα λογοκρίνω :Smile:

----------


## krino

δεν ειναι θεμα ακριβως ανεσης οσο φιλοσοφιας.
Οσο και να κλαψεις, τα προβληματα δεν αλλαζουν, ουτε λυνονται.
Αυτο που θα αλλαξει κατι ειναι ο τροπος που θα σκεφτεις και στην συνεχεια
ο τροπος για να λυσεις αυτο που σε απασχολει.

Οσο για τον φοβο, δες την υπογραφη μου.

----------


## weird

Η λύτρωση απο τον φόβο είναι ότι το καλύτερο  :Wink: 


Η διαδρομή για να φτάσεις απο το ένα στο άλλο έχει ενδιαφέρον...
Αυτό δεν παλεύουν να κάνουν και τόσοι άνθρωποι και μαζι με αυτούς κι εγω ( κι εσύ φαντάζομαι ) εδω μέσα?

Να λυτρωθούμε απο το φόβο...
Αυτός είναι ο αγώνας για τον οποίο αξίζει να πονέσεις και να κλάψεις και να γελάσεις και να παλέψεις..

Η διαδρομή είναι ενδιαφέρουσα πάντως, στο πως φτάνει τελικά ο καθένας στην δική του λύτρωση, στο να γίνει , αυτός που είναι... ( όπως θα λεγε κι ο Νίτσε).
Εχουμε μια μόνο ευκαιρία, που διαρκεί, όσο και η ζωή μας για να τα καταφέρουμε ή να τα καταφέρνουμε ( κι οι μικρές λυτρώσεις είναι εξίσου σημαντικές, κι οι μικρές νίκες).

Ενα επίσης ενδιαφέρον συστατικό, κατά τη διάρκεια της διαδρομής, όσο μοναδική κι αν είναι αυτή για τον καθένα, είναι η αγάπη.
Εξαλείφει τον φόβο, όπως το φως νικά το σκοτάδι.  :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> δεν ειναι θεμα ακριβως ανεσης οσο φιλοσοφιας.
> Οσο και να κλαψεις, τα προβληματα δεν αλλαζουν, ουτε λυνονται.
> Αυτο που θα αλλαξει κατι ειναι ο τροπος που θα σκεφτεις και στην συνεχεια
> ο τροπος για να λυσεις αυτο που σε απασχολει.
> 
> Οσο για τον φοβο, δες την υπογραφη μου.


Κλασσικός αντρικός τρόπος σκέψης...
Κρίνο μου, το κλάμα δεν έχει σαν στόχο την επίλυση του προβλήματος.
Οπως σωστα λες, η αλλαγή της στάσης μας επί των πραγμάτων και της ερμηνείας μας γι αυτά, η αλλαγή του τρόπου σκέψης και δράσης μας θα φέρει την \"επίλυση\".
Ωστόσο,
ο φόβος, ο πόνος, το κλάμα, η πτώση,
μπορεί να είναι αναπόσπαστα στοιχεία μιας διαδικασίας που καταλήγει αργά και σταδικακά στον μετασχηματισμό του ανθρώπου...
Οταν κλαίω, ακόμα κι όταν μιζεριάζω αν θες, εκφράζομαι.... Εκφράζω τον πόνο μου, όπως θα μπορούσα να το κάνω με ένα ποίημα πχ. 
Αυτό δεν μου λύνει το πρόβλημα,
αλλα με κάνει να αλαφρώσω, να δω πιο καθαρα,
προκειμένου κάποια στιγμή να ξεκινήσω να λύνω το πρόβλημα...
Όλα είναι μέρος της διαδικασίας ..

----------


## krino

νομιζω μου την ειπες ε?
:P

εγω δεν σου ειπα να μην κλαψεις αμα το νιωθεις,
ουτε να μην πονεσεις ουτε τιποτα.
Κανε οπως νιωθεις σε οτι νιωθεις.

Εγω μιλησα για την επιλυση προβληματων και πως προχωρας σε αυτα.
Αλλα οκ παω πασο, αν κλαις και αυτο σου λυνει τα ζητηματα σου, τοτε αυτος ειναι ο τροπος σου σαν μερος της διαδικασιας.....


Ομως θα σου προτεινα να σκεφτεις μηπως μπορεις να αλλαξεις την διαδικασια.
Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι παντα ετσι.


ΥΓ... εσυ ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχεις ριξει κουβαδες κλαμα...

----------


## weird

Δεν σου την είπα αν και σκέφτηκα βάσει της εικόνας που έχω σχηματίσει για την προσωπικότητά σου οτι θα ερμήνευες έτσι τη φράση μου  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Εχω ξαναπεί, παλιότερα σε δικό μου θέμα, δεν βγάζω απαραίτητα την ευαισθησία μου προς τα έξω. Εδω για παράδειγμα, είναι ενας χώρος που επιλέγω να το κάνω. 

Οπότε μην βάζεις και το χέρι στην φωτιά για τους κουβάδες...ουτε και μόνη μου αλλά ούτε και στην ψυχοθεραπεία έκλαιγα. Πιο συχνά έσφιγγα τα χείλη. 

Μου πήρε καιρό , να καταφέρω να κλάψω πραγματικά, κι όταν το καταφερα, λυτρώθηκα. Σαν να άνοιγε το κλειδί της πόρτας του παγωμένου συναισθηματικού μου κόσμου. Μέχρι τότε, ενιωθα μια καποια περιέργη ζήλια, για όσους τους έβγαινε αυθόρμητα, το να κλάψουν. 

Γι αυτό, εχω θετικούς συνειρμούς σε σχέση με το θέμα των δακρύων. 

Συγκινούμαι πάρα πολύ ( πλέον) συχνά, κι αυτό με κάνει να ζω τον κόσμο σε διαφορετικές ψυχικές συχνότητες, πράγμα που με γεμίζει πολύ. 

Εσυ κρινάκι, 
να φανταστώ οτι κλαις με το σταγονόμετρο ε?

----------


## krino

αχχ αυτη η ρημαδα η προσωπικοτητα μου....
ποτε θα την κρασω να πιω το ζουμι της και εγω δεν ξερω....

Εχω μπερδευτει λιγο, κλαις η σφιγεις τα χειλη??
η παλια εσφιγγες μονο ενω τωρα κλαις κιολας??


Δεν θεωρω το κλαμα αδυναμια, αντιθετα το θεωρω σημειο εκτονωσης, οπως το γελιο. Και η εκτονωση ειναι παντα καλη οπως και να γινεται.


Τωρα εγω οντως δεν ειμαι πολυ του κλαιω  :Wink: 
ειμαι πολυ συγκρατημενος στα συναισθηματα μου και μαλλον το μονο που μου βγαινει ειναι η πικρια μου και εκει στερευω.


Σταματησα να κλαιω πολυ μικρος, γυρω στα 12-14 και εκτοτε προσανατολιζομαι στους στοχους που βαζω και προπσαθω να τους εκπληρωσω.
Δεν με χαλαει να κλαψω αν το βαζεις ετσι, με χαλαει ομως να μην εκπληρωνω τους στοχους που βαζω.
Τωρα αν μιλησω μονο για μενα, οταν βαζω στοχους συνηθως τους φτανω εκει που πρεπει.Η συνταγη χαλαει οταν μπλεκουν και αλλοι παραγοντες στη πορεια που δεν εχουν να κανουν μονο με εμενα....


Αλλα....
c\' est la vie....

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> αχχ αυτη η ρημαδα η προσωπικοτητα μου....
> ποτε θα την κρασω να πιω το ζουμι της και εγω δεν ξερω....
> \"Δεν αλλάζει ο κόσμος κι ο χαρακτήρας μας...\" 
> 
> Εχω μπερδευτει λιγο, κλαις η σφιγεις τα χειλη??
> η παλια εσφιγγες μονο ενω τωρα κλαις κιολας??
>  παλιά, δεν μου επέτρεπα να αγγίξω περιοχές που μου προκαλούσαν κλάμα, ήμουν σκληρή εσωτερικά. Σαν το βακτηρίδιο που παγωνει για να επιβιώνει και δεν αναπτύσσεται. Ετσι, συχνά δεν αντιλαμβανόμουν τα ίδια μου τα συναισθήματα, δεν τα ένιωθα ( αν και λογω της ευαισθησιας που παρολαυτα υπηρχε μεσα μου υπηρχαν συναισθηματικες μεταπτωσεις εντονες πανω μου και κατά καιρόυς καταθλιπτικά ξεσπάσματα). Ετσι, συχνά δεν μπορούσα να εκτονωθώ μέσω του κλάματος, γιατί δεν με άφηνα. Δεν μου έβγαινε... μπλοκάρισμα. Αργότερα, μαλάκωσε η σκληρότητα αυτών των περιοχών, μου έγινε πιο ευκολο να τις δω και να τις ακουμπήσω και το κλάμα με βοηθησε να αποφορτιστώ. Τωρα μου είναι πιο ευκολο και να εκφραζω το συναισθημα μου και να το αφηνω να βγαινει μεσω του κλαματος, όχι και με τους κουβαδες όμως 
> Παλιά σφιγγόμουν, χερια, πόδια, στόμα, ενα κουβάρι... δεν ήμουν χαλαρή και πολλες φορές εδειχνα σκληρη και ακαμπτη. 
> ...


Κρίνο τα πολύχρωμα γράμματα πμου βγήκαν αυθόρμητα και θέλησα να το αφησω ετσι.
Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την κουβεντα αυτη.
Με γεμιζουν πολυ τετοιες κουβεντες.

----------


## krino

τελικα εισαι πολυχρωμο ατομο???
μου αρεσε το τρικολορε....


Θα τα πιασω ενα ενα,


Εγω δεν πιστευω οτι δεν αλλαζει τιποτα.
Μπορω να σου πω, οτι παιζει να μην το παρεις χαμπαρι τι εχει αλλαξει και τι οχι. Πανω σου, διπλα σου και γυρω σου....


εγω παλια ημουν πιο χαρντ κορ, στα παντα μου.
Ημουν δηλαδη πιο μπετον αρμε, πιο ισχυρωγνωμων, πιο επιθετικος, πιο ολα γενικως.
Με το καιρο μαλακωσα, αν θες πιστεψα οτι το παν ειναι να μπορεις να συνεννοηθεις με τον κοσμο και οχι απλα λες την αποψη σου, σωστη η οχι.


να αφεθω ε???
δυσκολο αυτο ξερεις,
οι συνθηκες ειναι περιεργοι οσο και οι καιροι μας.
Ποιος μπορει να αφεθει σημερα??


Α οχι,
εμενα το δημοσιο δεν με ενοχλει.
Δεν εχω κατι να κρυψω, ουτε εχω κανει κατι ποτε που θα επρεπε να ντρεπομαι (με τα δικα μου στανταρ)
Κανε - πες οτι αναλυση σου κανει κεφι.
Η δημοσια εικονα μου δεν με ενδιεφερε ποτε.
Μην σου πω οτι μερικες φορες την τσαλακωνω εγω ο ιδιος επιτηδες....
Και αυτο γιατι δεν με ενδιαφερει να με εκτιμησει ο αλλος σαν \"καλο παιδι\" (ασε που δεν ειμαι) αλλα κατι πολυ πιο βαθεια, που αν το πιασει θα πρεπει να με εχει διαβασει εξισου βαθεια.


Εχουμε πηξει στο παραγοντιλικι weird
μην χεσω δηλαδη με ζμπαθειο αλλα αυτοι οι παραγοντες μας εχουν αλλαξει τις ασφαλειες...

----------


## Alterego

Με το καιρο μαλακωσα, αν θες πιστεψα οτι το παν ειναι να μπορεις να συνεννοηθεις με τον κοσμο και οχι απλα λες την αποψη σου, σωστη η οχι.

Φιλε μου κρινο μου αρεσε αυτο που ειπες και πολλες φορες θελω να το κανω πραξη γιατι ειμαι ανθρωπος που λεει πολυ την αποψη του χωρις να σκεφτομαι πως μπορει να το παρει ο καθενας...αλλα καποιες φορες απλα δεν μπορω να συννενοηθω με τους αλλους.Και πληγωνομαι και στεναχωριεμαι..Ισως τελικα ναι να πρεπει απλα να συννενοηθεις μαζι τους.Αλλα ετσι δεν χανεις κατι απο εσενα; Νιωθω οτι αν δεν πω αυτο που πιστευω κατι σβηνει μεσα μου..

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα σας..απεχω λιγο γιατι εχω πηξει στο διαβασμα!!
Θα περασει ομως και θα τελειωσουν και αυτα.Θα απουσιαζω την αλλη βδομαδα για εξετασεις.

Εμμμ χαιρομαι που εδω αν και ειμαστε λιγοι συζηταμε και μας αρεσει αυτο που κανουμε!!Με κανει να νιωθω ωραια που ακομη υπαρχουν ανθρωποι να συζητας!..

Εμμμ ελπιζω να ειστε καλα!
Θα επανελθω συντομα

----------


## Alterego

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Το μοναδικό καθήκον το ξέρει καλύτερα ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του..
> Αυτός μόνος θα ορίσει τις αξίες για τις οποίες και με τις οποίες, αν ζήσει, θα οδηγηθεί στην ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ.
> 
> Γιατί η δική μου στάθμη των αξιών, καθορίζεται όχι απο κρίσεις ηθικόυ τύπου, σωστού και λάθους, αλλα απο το τι θα με οδηγησει σε ψυχικη γαληνη, πληρότητα και ευτυχία..
> 
> Κι ετσι θεωρω θα πρεπει να τα ζυγισει ο καθεις.


Ακριβως...γιατι ποιος ξερει τι ειναι σωστο η λαθος; ο καθενας εχει το δικο του σωστο η λαθος..ειναι κουραστικο να βλεπεις την μαζα να συμφωνει με πραγματα που στην πραγματικοτητα δεν πολυκαταλαμβαινει..

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Καλησπερα σας..απεχω λιγο γιατι εχω πηξει στο διαβασμα!!
> Θα περασει ομως και θα τελειωσουν και αυτα.Θα απουσιαζω την αλλη βδομαδα για εξετασεις.


σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία.
να είσαι καλά τώρα και για πάντα

----------


## Alterego

Σ\'ευχαριστω πολυ!
Καλως ηρθες και σε αυτο το θεμα 
Να εισαι καλα! :Smile:

----------


## krino

αλτερακο,
χωρις να ειμαι πολυ βεβαιος για αυτο που λεω πρεπει να παιζει και η ηλικια καποιο ρολο.
Καποτε ημουν εκει που εισαι, και δυσκολευομουν να ακουσω....

Αλλα σκεψου το εξης, μιλας με κοσμο και αυτο το κανεις γιατι θες να σε ακουσουν, ναι??
αλλιως θα μιλαγες μονος σου σε κανα καθρεπτη ετσι για να μην νιωθεις μοναξια... :P
Τι νοημα εχει να το κανεις αυτο, αν οι απεναντι σου δεν πιανουν καλα αυτο που θες να πεις???
τσαμπα το λες καλε μου, τσαμπα καιει η λαμπαααααααααα!!!


Οσο για το αν χανεις που λες, δεν χανεις τιποτα.
Προκειται για αυτοεπιβεβαιωση του εγω σου και τιποτα αλλο.
Οτι αυτο που λες ειναι σωστο και θες να αποτελεσει κοινη εντυπωση του κυκλου συζητησης.

Δεν ξερω ποσο μπορεις να με καταλαβεις,
αλλα θα σου πω 2-3 πραγματακια.

1. Οταν μιλας λιγοτερο και ακους περισσοτερο εχεις κερδος. (αρκει να ακους κατι ενδιαφερον)
Οταν κανεις το αναποδο αποκλειεται να μαθεις κατι που δεν ξερεις, το μονο που θα κανεις ειναι να αισθανθεις καλυτερα ψυχολογικα.
2. Δινε χωρο στους αλλους για να μπορεσουν να επικοινωνησουν μαζι σου.
Οπως εχεις εσυ αναγκη για επικοινωνια εχουν και οι αλλοι.
Ακομα και αν νομιζεις οτι εσυ ξερεις κατι παραπανω πρεπει να κρατας τις ισορροπιες και να δινεις στο αλλο την ευκαιρια αν θελει κατι να σου πει, να το κανει.
3. Να εισαι επιλεκτικος στις επικοινωνιες σου και ευελικτος.
Μην χανεις το χρονο σου να μιλας ασκοπα, αντιθετα να επιδιωκεις να μιλας με κοσμο που μπορεις να συντονιστεις μαζι του και να επιδιωκεις να εμβαθυνεις οσο πιο πολυ μπορεις με αυτο το κοσμο.


δες αυτα και βλεπουμε....
 :Smile:

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by krino_
> αλτερακο,
> χωρις να ειμαι πολυ βεβαιος για αυτο που λεω πρεπει να παιζει και η ηλικια καποιο ρολο.
> Καποτε ημουν εκει που εισαι, και δυσκολευομουν να ακουσω....
> 
> Αλλα σκεψου το εξης, μιλας με κοσμο και αυτο το κανεις γιατι θες να σε ακουσουν, ναι??
> αλλιως θα μιλαγες μονος σου σε κανα καθρεπτη ετσι για να μην νιωθεις μοναξια... :P
> Τι νοημα εχει να το κανεις αυτο, αν οι απεναντι σου δεν πιανουν καλα αυτο που θες να πεις???
> τσαμπα το λες καλε μου, τσαμπα καιει η λαμπαααααααααα!!!
> ...


είμαι σίγουρη πως ο άλτερ θα καταλάβει όπως κατάλαβα και εγώ και έχω να σου πω πως έχεις δίκιο.θα ακούσω αυτά τα 2-3 πραγματάκια που λες και που ξέρεις ίσως με βοηθήσουν στην μετέπειτα πορεία μου και σε σχέση με τους άλλους ανθρώπους γιατί μην γελιόμαστε η επικοινωνία έχει γίνει πλέον σαν ένα παιχνίδι που ο ένας προσπαθεί να φάει τον άλλον στο ποιος θα πει την καλύτερη ατάκα και όχι για το αν έχουν κάποιο νόημα αυτά που λέει.
να είσαι καλά τώρα και για πάντα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> γιατί μην γελιόμαστε η επικοινωνία έχει γίνει πλέον σαν ένα παιχνίδι που ο ένας προσπαθεί να φάει τον άλλον στο ποιος θα πει την καλύτερη ατάκα και όχι για το αν έχουν κάποιο νόημα αυτά που λέει.


δυστυχως απο επικοινωνια εχει γινει επικοινωνιακο παιχνιδι, με αποτελεσμα να χανεται η ουσια.

Παρολα αυτα υπαρχει κοσμος που δεν εχει μπει σε αυτο το τριπακι, και εμενα αυτος ο κοσμος με ενδιαφερει.
Και αν θες λογω πειρας εχω μαθει να τον ξεχωριζω οποτε μενω με αυτους. Με τους υπολοιπους οποτε εχω διαθεση παιζω σιωπηλα το παιχνιδι τους....

----------


## weird

Μπράβο μας
Πολυ μας χαίρομαι ετσι που μιλάμε.
Εχω δουλεια.
Συντονίζομαι στη δουλειά μου
με αγωνία να την τελειώσω για να γράψω αυτά που θέλω να πω :Smile: )

----------


## λίτσα

πώς μπορείς να παραμένεις σιωπηλός και να παίζεις ένα παιχνίδι το οποίο όπως λες δεν σου ταιριάζει;δυστυχώς θέλουμε δε θέλουμε κάποιες στιγμές γινόμαστε και εμείς μέρος αυτού του παιχνιδιού.μας αρέσει δε μας αρέσει και αυτό γιατί οι συνθήκες είναι τέτοιες όπου δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε διαφορετικά.το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό πλέον δεν το ενδιαφέρει η ουσία και η ποιότητα στην επικοινωνία αλλά το πως θα φανεί ο πιο έξυπνος και ο πιο ταλαντούχος.ίσως είσαι από τους τυχερούς και δεν χρειάστηκε να μπεις ποτέ σε αυτό το τρυπάκι το να φανείς ή να κάνεις τον ξύπνιο όπως λένε.υπάρχουν όμως άνθρωποι που δεν μπορούν να κάνουν διαφορετικά και προκειμένου να γίνουν αποδεκτοί από μία \"κοινωνία\" παίζει ο καθένας και από ένα ρολάκι.και αυτό γίνεται συνήθεια και τότε χάνεται το όλο νόημα.....

----------


## Alterego

ναι πλεον εχω παψει να συζητω με ανθρωπους που νιωθω πως δεν μπορουν να συμβαδισουν με την σκεψη μου,οχι γιατι ειμαι κατω ανωτερο απλα δεν μπορουν να συμβαδισουν..Ειναι και θεμα επιλογης πια. Η αυτοεπιβιωση του εγω δεν ειναι και καπως εγωιστικο;Αλλα και απο την αλλη το να λες εντονα την αποψη σου παλι δεν ειναι εγωιστικο;δεν ξερω...Απλα νιωθω οτι χανω κομματια μου οταν μεινω στην σιωπη...Εκτος αν εννοουμε να μιλαμε εκει που πρεπει και οταν πρεπει τοτε ναι συμφωνω.]Ναι φιλε μου ετσι λειτουργω..με αυτα τα πραγματακια που αναφερες.Προσπαθω πια να ειμαι επιλεκτικος γιατι μονο ετσι μπορω να επιβιωσω απο διαλογους και απο τα ψυχολογικα.Ειναι σημαντικο ο δεκτης του λογου σου να σε κατανοει και να επικοινωνει μαζι σου.Προσπαθω ολα αυτα που αναφερες να τα εφαρμοζω γιατι ετσι ειναι...

----------


## Alterego

Φιλη Λιτσα γιατι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που προκειμενου να γινουν αποδεκτοι παιζει ο καθενας το ρολο του; Εκει καταστρεφεται ολη η ουσια..
Εγω πιστευω οτι ο ανθρωπος που εχει δυνατες αξιες και αποψεις και ξερει που παταει δεν θα παιξει ποτε κανενα ρολο για να ενταχθει καπου.
Κι αν το περιθωρια πληγωνει αυτος θα ειναι ικανοποιημενος που ζει με τον τροπο που θελει και μονο.

Ακουω συχνα αυτη την φραση \"Πρεπει να ενταχθω στο συνολο και συμβιβαζομαι κλπ\" και την ακουω και απο ανθρωπους δικους μου.Ομως δεν μπορω να την δεχθω και ελπιζω να μην μπω ποτε σε αυτο το καλουπι.
Αιωνια πιστη στον εαυτο μας!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> ίσως είσαι από τους τυχερούς και δεν χρειάστηκε να μπεις ποτέ σε αυτό το τρυπάκι το να φανείς ή να κάνεις τον ξύπνιο όπως λένε.υπάρχουν όμως άνθρωποι που δεν μπορούν να κάνουν διαφορετικά και προκειμένου να γίνουν αποδεκτοί από μία \"κοινωνία\" παίζει ο καθένας και από ένα ρολάκι.και αυτό γίνεται συνήθεια και τότε χάνεται το όλο νόημα.....



Τον εξυπνο το κανω στην παρεα μου και στα φιλαρακια μου οπου θα δεχτω και τα πειραγματα τους.
Σε αγνωστους τι νοημα εχει να κανεις κατι τετοιο???

Δεν χανω το χρονο μου με κενους ανθρωπους η αυτους που παιζουν ρολακια (ακομα και με την καλη εννοια).
Εχω φτασει σε μια ηλικια που ο χρονος μου ειναι πολυτιμος για να σπαταλιεται ετσι.
Αν και δεν πιστευω οτι υπαρχει χρονος για χασιμο σε καμια στιγμη, ωστοσο εμενα αυτο μου εχει γινει καθημερινη και μονιμη αναγκη.

----------


## Alterego

Φιλε μου συμφωνω...Ο χρονος πια ειναι πολυτιμος και επιλεγεις,δεν μπορεις να κανεις διαφορετικα.
Ποσο χρονο εισαι φιλε μου; το ειπαμε ποτε; Γιατι δεν θυμαμαι.

----------


## λίτσα

η ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία περιλαμβάνει πολύ περισσότερα από μια απλή άμεση ή έμμεση λεκτική ανταλλαγή.
η επιθυμία για συμμόρφωση με τις συνήθειες και τις συμβάσεις μιας ομάδας ή η προθυμία για συνέναιση σε κοινά πρότυπα συμπεριφοράς ασκεί ισχυρή επίδραση στην ανθρώπινη διαγωγή.μια τέτοια συνέναιση είναι το αποτέλεσμα των πιέσεων για συμμόρφωση που θέτει μια ομάδα στα μέλη της.αυτές οι πιέσεις είναι ιδιαίτερα ισχυρές στα νεαρά άτομα που βρίσκονται στη διαδικασία της κοινωνικοποίησης.
ο ζωτικός χώρος ενός ανθρώπου δεν είναι μόνο το αντικειμενικό περιβάλλον αλλά το σύνολο του ανθρώπου και του περιβάλλοντος και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο αυτός το αντιλαμβάνεται και το ερμηνεύει.

τα νεύρα μου έχω κόψει το δάχτυλό μου και δεν μπορώ να πληκτρολογώ γρήγορα και σωστά.....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Φιλε μου συμφωνω...Ο χρονος πια ειναι πολυτιμος και επιλεγεις,δεν μπορεις να κανεις διαφορετικα.
> Ποσο χρονο εισαι φιλε μου; το ειπαμε ποτε; Γιατι δεν θυμαμαι.



οχι δεν το ειπαμε ποτε η δεν θυμαμαι,
41 ειμαι.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> η ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία περιλαμβάνει πολύ περισσότερα από μια απλή άμεση ή έμμεση λεκτική ανταλλαγή.
> η επιθυμία για συμμόρφωση με τις συνήθειες και τις συμβάσεις μιας ομάδας ή η προθυμία για συνέναιση σε κοινά πρότυπα συμπεριφοράς ασκεί ισχυρή επίδραση στην ανθρώπινη διαγωγή.μια τέτοια συνέναιση είναι το αποτέλεσμα των πιέσεων για συμμόρφωση που θέτει μια ομάδα στα μέλη της.αυτές οι πιέσεις είναι ιδιαίτερα ισχυρές στα νεαρά άτομα που βρίσκονται στη διαδικασία της κοινωνικοποίησης.
> ο ζωτικός χώρος ενός ανθρώπου δεν είναι μόνο το αντικειμενικό περιβάλλον αλλά το σύνολο του ανθρώπου και του περιβάλλοντος και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο αυτός το αντιλαμβάνεται και το ερμηνεύει.
> 
> τα νεύρα μου έχω κόψει το δάχτυλό μου και δεν μπορώ να πληκτρολογώ γρήγορα και σωστά.....


Αγαπητη Λιτσα,
να σου πω οτι χαιρομαι που σε γνωρίζω και που συμμετεχεις.


Ασε με να πω κι εγω τα δικά μου.
Η ανάγκη του ανήκειν,
μεταφράζεται στην προσπάθεια να γίνεις αποδεκτός.
Οταν είσαι μέσα στην ομάδα, 
όταν νιώθεις οτι είσαι ΙΔΙΟΣ,
κατευνάζεται μια μεγάλη μερίδα υπαρξιακών φόβων και ανησυχιών σου. Υπνωτίζεσαι μέσα στη δράση και τον ρυθμό του κοπαδιού, και υπο τους ήχους της ρουτίνας και του νορμάλ, αποκοιμιούνται οι πιο βαθιές σου και \"εκκεντρικες\" ανησυχίες, που αν θελεις συνέχονται με το πόσο μονοι ηρθαμε και πόσο μόνοι θα φύσογυμε απο τον κόσμο τούτο.

Η δύναμη του κοπαδιού, η δύναμη της μάζας. 
Αξιοσέβαστη.
Οποιος δεν σκεπάζεται απο την κουβέρτα της, θα νιωθει εντονη χαώδους τύπου αποξενωση και υπαρξιακη μοναξια.

Απο την άλλη, παμε στους ενταγμένους στο κοπάδι.

Ομοιομορφία, ρουτίνα, νορμάλ, δεν ξεχωρίζω, πετυχαίνω.

Καποτε, κι εκεί, εμφανίζονται αδιέξοδα, όταν το υλικό του πνεύματος και της ψυχής κάποιου ασφυκτιά μεσα σε σχεσεις επιφανειακες και ματαιοδοξους , κοινωνικά καθοδηγούμενους, στόχους ζωής...

Εκεί, συναντουμε το πολύ συχνό αίσθημα της μοναξιάς απέναντι στον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό, τον οποίο απαρνηθηκαμε κι ανταλλάξαμε πολλές ιδιαιτερες πτυχες του ( που ποτε δεν κατσαμε να δουμε, να ανακαλυψουμε, να εξελιξουμε) χαριν του αισθηματος ψευδοασφαλειας του κοπαδιου, και της υλικοποίησης των ονείρων και των στόχων μας... Ω! ματαιότης ματαιοτήτων...

Πιάνω τα δυο άκρα για να γίνω πιο σαφής... υπάρχουν και οι παλινδρομήσεις, απο την μία, στην άλλη μοναξιά και κατάσταση. .΄..

Μέσα μας, εχουμε πολλες και διαφορετικές αναγκες.
Αν θα μπορούσα να αποτυπώσω κάπως την μάχη που γίνεται ανάμεσα τους, θα το εξεφραζα ως 
αναγκη για ασφάλεια VS αναγκη για ελευθερία..

Ολες μας καλουν να τις ικανοποιήσουμε, μόνο που καμια φορά η μια, αναιρεί την ικανοποίηση της άλλης...

Κι εκει είναι που αρχίζω να παραλογίζομαι, και να φωνάζω \" Ειμαστε παιχνίδια στα χέρια αψυχων θεων!!\"
 :Smile: )

----------


## Alterego

Μερικες φορες νιωθω ομορφα που λεγονται αυτα που νιωθω και δεν ανοιγω καν το στομα μου..... :Smile: 
Ευχαριστω για αυτο..

----------


## Alterego

..Κι αν η επαφη μας χαθηκε
σε πορειες ξεχασμενες,
στο δρομο σου θα ξαναρθει
και θελει να γευτεις,
πως ειναι να μην εισαι μονος,
πως ειναι να μην φοβασαι,
πως ειναι να νιωθεις το χαδι να σου διωχνει 
το πονο...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> τελικα εισαι πολυχρωμο ατομο???
> μου αρεσε το τρικολορε....
> Ναι, ειμαι και πολύχρωμη, κάποιες φορες 
> Θα τα πιασω ενα ενα,
> 
> 
> Εγω δεν πιστευω οτι δεν αλλαζει τιποτα.
> Μπορω να σου πω, οτι παιζει να μην το παρεις χαμπαρι τι εχει αλλαξει και τι οχι. Πανω σου, διπλα σου και γυρω σου....
> ...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> ..Κι αν η επαφη μας χαθηκε
> σε πορειες ξεχασμενες,
> στο δρομο σου θα ξαναρθει
> και θελει να γευτεις,
> πως ειναι να μην εισαι μονος,
> πως ειναι να μην φοβασαι,
> πως ειναι να νιωθεις το χαδι να σου διωχνει 
> το πονο...


Ποτε δεν αψηφησα
Την δύναμη 
Που κρύβει μέσα του
Μια στάλα 
απο \"μαζί¨.

Ποτέ δεν αψήφησα
Την δύναμη που κρύβει μέσα του
Μια στάλα 
Απο το πιο βαθύ μωβ 
Της ψυχής μου


Κι αν κάποτε χασεις
Τον ρυθμό της αρμονίας σου
Θα ειμαι εκει
Να σου προσφέρω
Ενα βαθύ μωβ
Κι ενα \"μαζί\"

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Τα πάντα ρει, αλλα μέσα στον καταιγισμό των αλαλγων, υπάρχουν πιστευω κάποια στοιχεία, που μένουν σχεδόν αναλλοίωτα, αυτά είναι σαν ενας πυρηνας... Μεσα του εχει και τα καλά και τα στραβα του χαρακτηρα. Η συνειδητοποιηση αυτών, μπορει βεβαια να οδηγησει σε (δυσκολη μεν αλλα ) ηθελημενη αλλαγη = εξελιξη. Και παλι όμως, περιοριζομαστε, ειδικά όσο μεγαλώνουμε( αλλοι λιγοτερο κι αλλιο περισσοτερο), απο τις διαμορφωμενες τάσεις του ψυχισμού μας. Γι αυτό καποτε, είπα οτι θα προσπαθησω στη ζωη μου, να είμαι όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο δογματικη και κατασταλλαγμένη. Απο τότε, αρχισα να εντεινω τις αμφιβολίες μου για τα παντα, ακομα και για τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτο. Το κόστος ηταν επώδυνο και η διαδικασια συχνα δυσκολη. Αλλα δεν εχω μετανιωσει ουτε στιγμη, και συνεχιζω ετσι. Η αυτοαμφισβητηση απαιτει εσωτερικη ελευθερια, και βλαπτει σοβαρα τον \"παρωπιδισμο\". 
> 
> 
> 
> επετρεψε μου επειδη ειμαι μωβ τυπος να παραμεινω στο μωβακι μου.
> 
> ...

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Κι εκει είναι που αρχίζω να παραλογίζομαι, και να φωνάζω \" Ειμαστε παιχνίδια στα χέρια αψυχων θεων!!\"
> )


απλώς μας λείπει κάθε όργανο για την γνώση για την \"αλήθεια\":\"γνωρίζουμε ή πιστεύουμε ή φανταζόμαστε μόνο ότι μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμο στα ενδιαφέροντα της ανθρώπινης αγέλης,τα γένη.και ακόμη ότι εδώ ονομάζεται χρησιμότητα είναι τελικά μια απλή πεποίθηση κάτι φανταστικό και ίσως ακριβώς η πιο ολέθρια ηλιθιότητα για την οποία θα χαθούμε μια μέρα.
ΝΙΤΣΕ

εφόσον ο ζωτικός χώρος του κάθε μέλους της ομάδας υποβάλλεται στις πιέσεις του δυναμικού πεδίου της ομάδας είναι αυτός που πρέπει να μεταβληθεί εάν πρέπει να επιτευχθεί κάποια αλλαγή.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> 
> απλώς μας λείπει κάθε όργανο για την γνώση για την \"αλήθεια\":\"γνωρίζουμε ή πιστεύουμε ή φανταζόμαστε μόνο ότι μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμο στα ενδιαφέροντα της ανθρώπινης αγέλης,τα γένη.και ακόμη ότι εδώ ονομάζεται χρησιμότητα είναι τελικά μια απλή πεποίθηση κάτι φανταστικό και ίσως ακριβώς η πιο ολέθρια ηλιθιότητα για την οποία θα χαθούμε μια μέρα.
> ΝΙΤΣΕ



εχει δικαιο και ο Νιτσε και ο Καζαντζακης στο τι χρειαζομαστε.
Αυτα που χρειαζομαστε ειναι οσα γνωριζουμε και οσα επονται.

----------


## λίτσα

αν μου ήταν αδιάφορο δεν θα το έβαζα στο φόρουμ.
αυτά που χρειάζόμαστε είναι όσα γνωρίζουμε όσα έπονται και όσα προσπαθούμε αν μου επιτρέπεις.......

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Κι εκει είναι που αρχίζω να παραλογίζομαι, και να φωνάζω \" Ειμαστε παιχνίδια στα χέρια αψυχων θεων!!\"
> )



εγω σαν αθεος βολευομαι καλυτερα,
και λεω οτι ειμαι παιχνιδι του εαυτου μου και οπου τον αφηνω να παιζει....
Σχεδον παντα, στις παιδικες χαρες των ονειρων μου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> και όσα προσπαθούμε αν μου επιτρέπεις.......



σχετικο αυτο και αναλογα τον καθενα μας.
ποιος προσπαθει, για πιο λογο και με τι κινητρα.
Το λεω αυτο γιατι πιστευω στην αυτενέργεια ξαι οχι ετσι ξερα στην προσπαθεια.

----------


## λίτσα

εγώ σαν ένθεη βολεύομαι ακόμα καλύτερα και λέω πως δεν είμαι παιχνίδι κανενός παρά αφήνω και εγώ τον εαυτό μου να παίζει στις παιδικές χαρές μαζί με την ελπίδα που μου προσφέρεται.........

αλλά ας μην μπούμε σε αυτό το τρυπάκι....
λέω εγώ τώρα :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## krino

αν εισαι ενθεη εισαι στα χερια του θεου...

:P:P

----------


## λίτσα

αυτό το θεώρησα ευκολονόητο για αυτό και δεν το διευκρύνησα αλλά είπαμε μην μπούμε σε αυτό το τρυπάκι και αντιπαρατεθούμε όπως στο άλλο θέμα :υπό το πρίσμα.......

εξάλλου για αυτό είπα πως παίζω με την ελπίδα γιατί ο θεός την ελπίδα διδάσκει :Wink:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> γιατί ο θεός την ελπίδα διδάσκει



Ο θεος διδασκει οτι βολευει τους ανθρωπους...

----------


## λίτσα

εξαρτάται σε τι θεό πιστεύει ο καθένας και αν πιστεύει ο δικός μου διδάσκει την ελπίδα,όσο για τους άλλους δεν γνωρίζω τι διδάσκει ο καθένας γιατί δεν έχω ασχοληθεί....και ούτε πρόκειται..


άσε με τώρα με κάνεις και λέω τέτοια πράγματα και θα με ρίξει στην πυρά ο λιακόπουλος όπως μου είπε ένα άλλο μέλος του φόρουμ πριν από λίγο...... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## krino

δεν εξαιρεσα κανενα θεο πριν.
Και ο δικος σου και ο βουδας και ο μπηξε και ο δειξε ειναι κατασκευασμα ανθρωπων,
Απο κει και περα πηραν μελανι και χαρτι και εγραψαν οτι τους εκανε σαν σωστο.
Εσυ μιλας για ελπιδα για τον χριστιανισμο, ο μωαμεθ λεει για την αιωνια ζωη,
Ο καθενας εχει βρει ενα βιολι και το βαραει εν ολιγεις....

Κανενα προβλημα, οπως βολευεται ο καθενας, χατηρια δεν χαλαμε.

Να προσεχεις τον λιακοπουλο μην σε παει στη κολαση....


ΥΓ.... λεω να παω να δω καμια ταινια,
γιατι αμα συνεχισω θα ερθει παλι η μαιρη και θα μου την πει...
 :Wink:

----------


## λίτσα

αν περίμενα τον λιακόπουλο για να πάω στην κόλαση φέξε μου και γλίστρησα......

και εγώ να πέσω για ύπνο γιατί θα με κυνηγήσει ο άντρας μου και θέλω να πάω και το παιδί σχολείο το πρωί.....

ευθύνες ευθύνες ευθύνες και είμαι μόλις 29....βοήθεια..:P:P :Cool: 

καληνύχτα και καλό ξημέρωμα.

----------


## anoiksi

Να σας πω στην χαρουμενη παρεα σας, κανετε και γαμω τις συζητησεις, αλλα επειδη και εγω ειμαι στο αγχος του διαβασματος, οπως ο αλτερεγκο (καλη επιτυχια παρεπιμπτοντως)δεν μπορω να μιλησω και να γραψω, γιατι απλα χρειαζομαι να αφοσιωθω για να σας πω και εγω πραγματα δικα μου,επομενος θα το αφησω για μετα τις εξετασεις, θα δεχτητε αποψεις μετα; Ειδικα αυτο που παιχτηκε μεταξυ αλτερεγκο και weird γουσταρα πολυ.Σας ευχαριστω ολους σας για τις ομορφες καταχωρησεις σας, μου αρεσει πολυ να διαβαζω και να μαθαινω τις αποψεις του κοσμου και πολλες φορες αυτο με κανει να νιωθω οτι υπαρχουν ακομα ανθρωποι που ειναι ευαισθητοι.Τι ομορφο πραγμα η ευαισθησια.

ΤΕΛΟΣ, 
θα ηθελα να μοιραστω την χαρα που ενιωσα σημερα μαζι σας.Καταρχας δεν ξερω τι αποψη εχεται για το facebook, και θα συμφωνησω με ολα οσα μου πειτε ειτε ασχημα ειτε ομορφα, αλλα αυτο που ενιωσα σημερα δεν περιγραφεται.Με βρηκε μια φιλη μου, που ειχα να επικοινωνησω μαζι της 10 χρονια!!!Η κοπελα μενει στη Σουιδια, εργαζεται, θα παντρευτει και μολις πριν λιγες μερες εμαθε οτι περιμενει παιδι.Τρελαθηκα μολις ειδα την προσκληση στο facebook.Αρκετες φορες την σκεφτομουν και ξερετε κατι δεν της το ειπα, αλλα τελευταια την ειδα και στον υπνο μου.Δεν ειναι πολυ περιεργο?Τελικα τι ειναι αυτο που εννονει τους ανθρωπους?Κατι υπαρχει αναμεσα στις σχεσεις, τι ειναι ομως αυτο?Δεν μπορειτε να φανταστειτε ποσο ομορφα και ευτυχισμενη ενιωσα...!!!Ηταν υπεροχη βραδια σημερα...Ηταν απο τα ατομα που ηταν ειλικρινης, απλα και διασκεδαζες μαζι τους...Χαρηκα παρα πολυ...Ειχα να την δω απο το γυμνασιο και εφυγε πολυ αποτομα σε μια ξενη χωρα για δικους της λογους και μετα ξαναεφυγε απο εκει, οπου χαθηκαν και τα ιχνη της!!!

Αυτα ευχομαι να μην σας κουρασα, αλλα ξερω και πιστευω οτι εχετε ενα αυτι για ολους...ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ αλτερεγκο που χρησιμοποιησα το θεμα σου για να εκφρασω την χαρα μου, ευχομαι να μην θυμωσεις( που δεν το πιστευω) 

ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΓΚΑΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΝΙΩΘΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΤΕ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΑΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ...

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα σας..
Φιλη μου ανοιξη σαφως και δεν θυμασαι οσο αντιθετος κι αν ειμαι με την συγκεκριμενη σελιδα.Να ομως που εχει και τα θετικα της.Χαρηκα με την χαρα σου..και καλα εκανεσ που την ειπες.Μην με ευχαριστεις οποτε θες γραφεις.Α και καλη επιτυχια με την εξεταστικη  :Smile:  και θα περιμενουμε να τελειωσω και εγω τις εξετασεις να επανελθουνε κανονικα..

Ολοι καλα;πως ηταν η μερα σας;

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Καλησπερα σας..
> Φιλη μου ανοιξη σαφως και δεν θυμασαι οσο αντιθετος κι αν ειμαι με την συγκεκριμενη σελιδα.Να ομως που εχει και τα θετικα της.Χαρηκα με την χαρα σου..και καλα εκανεσ που την ειπες.Μην με ευχαριστεις οποτε θες γραφεις.Α και καλη επιτυχια με την εξεταστικη  και θα περιμενουμε να τελειωσω και εγω τις εξετασεις να επανελθουνε κανονικα..
> 
> Ολοι καλα;πως ηταν η μερα σας;


Γεματη τρεχαματα και δουλειες.... :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Κι εκει είναι που αρχίζω να παραλογίζομαι, και να φωνάζω \" Ειμαστε παιχνίδια στα χέρια αψυχων θεων!!\"
> )
> ...


Πιστευω οτι η αλλαγη θα πρεπει να κινειται και απο το ατομικό στο συλλογικό, και το αντιστροφο, ταυτόχρονα.
Δεν μπορεις να συγκρινεις τα δυο πεδια γιατί το ενα ειναι κομματι του άλλου και αλληλοτροφοδοτουνται διαρκως.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Κι εκει είναι που αρχίζω να παραλογίζομαι, και να φωνάζω \" Ειμαστε παιχνίδια στα χέρια αψυχων θεων!!\"
> ...


Στις κρυφές χώρες του \"ποτέ - ποτέ\" σου;
Ειναι ωραία εκεί,
που ο χρόνος μένει πάντα παιδικός...

----------


## krino

ισως κατα βαθος να εχω παραμεινει παιδι που αρνιεται να μεγαλωσει....

 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> επετρεψε μου επειδη ειμαι μωβ τυπος να παραμεινω στο μωβακι μου.
> 
> Οσα γραφεις παραπανω εχου μια ισχυ αλλα και μια ανατροπη.
> Και αυτη ειναι γιατι εμεις, δεν ζουμε αυθαιρετα στο χωρο, αλλα εντασομαστε σε ενα πλαισιο που γυροφερνουμε γυρω απο αυτο.
> Συνηθως ζεις ενα αεναο πολεμο επι και διαβιωσης
> 
> Μεσα σε ολα αυτα στην ουσια ειναι μονος.
> ...

----------


## Alterego

Να ειχα λιγη ωρα να σου τραγουδησω τον ερωτα μου
Λιγα λεπτα να σε δω στα ονειρα μου
Να σου εφερνα ενα αστρο γεματο σαγαπω
Και θα πηγαινα και παλι στην φωλια μου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Ισχύ και ανατροπή.Μου αρέσει πολύ ο τρόπος που το διατυπώνεις...
> Αναφέρομαι στον πυρήνα του εαυτού, ως υποκείμενο στην έννοια της αλλαγής.
> Σίγουρα εντασσόμαστε σε ένα πλαίσιο.
> Είμαστε απόρροια του γεωγραφικού χώρου, των συνθηκών, των ανθρώπων, των προβλημάτων, των βιωμάτων.. Όλες αυτές οι μεταβλητές, μέχρι ενός σημείου, μας καθορίζουν. Ή καλύτερα ορίζουν το πλαίσιο εντός του οποίου μπορεί να κινηθεί η προσωπική μας πορεία και αλλαγή.
> Ο άνθρωπος, είναι ΚΑΙ το περιβάλλον του…
> «πόλεμος επιβίωσης και διαβίωσης», όπως εύστοχα το θέτεις. 
> ...





δεν ξερω ειμαι προβληματισμενος με το τι σημαινει εχω την πορτα ανοικτη και ολοφωτη.
Σημαινει οτι ο καθε ψυχακιας (με την καλη η και την κακη εννοια) μπορει να βρισκει το φαναρι του διογενη που του χρειαζεται.
Δεν ξερω αν εχει νοημα να κατευθυνω ακριβως ετσι τις δυναμεις μου.
Ισως θα επρεπε να αρχισω να κανω οικονομια δυναμεων για ανασυγκροτηση και αναδιανομη συναισθηματων και αισθηματων.




[/quote]



Ζουμε σε ενα κοσμο μετρικων κινησεων και ψυχικων εκτονωσεων, ας μην γελιομαστε.
Ακομα και εδω μεσα που διαβαζω για ανασφαλεις ανθρωπους και σκεπτκα, αμφιβαλλω αν ποτε μπηκαν στο τριπακι εαν οι ιδιοι εκαναν αλλους δυστυχισμένους με τις κινησεις τους. 
Ολα ξεκινανε και εχουν αφετηρια το αν ΕΓΩ αισθανομαι καλα και τελειωνουν εκει.
Ομως αγνοουν οτι υπαρχουν και οι ιδιοι σαν μοναδες, παραγουν και οι ιδιοι κατι στον απεναντι τους.
Μονη αχτιδα του να ανοιξουν λιγο παραπανω το ματι, ειναι οταν φοβηθουν λιγο παραπανω απο οσο αντεχουν και εκει, κατω απο ενα σεντονι εκβιασμου να συρθουν στο να δωσουν το αναγκαιο.
Και αυτο μεχρι ο φοβος να παψει να συμιβιωνει μεσα τους ψυχαναγκαστικα.
Το δυστυχημα ειναι οτι ο φοβος ειναι αυτος που κυβερναει το μυαλο και καθοδηγει τις ψυχες, δικαιωνοντας ετσι την διαστροφη της μονομεριας και αδικωντας οτι δοτικο συναισθημα μπορει να υπαρξει.

Ολο το παιχνιδι στηνεται για να απελευθερωθουν απο τον φοβο που απο την μια λειτουργει ψυχαναγκαστικα σε ρολο απελευθερωτη ενω απο την αλλη οταν ερθει η λυτρωση σαν επακόλουθο της απελευθερωσης, ολοκληρωνεται και ο κυκλος του παιχνιδιου. Το αποτελεσμα ειναι να γυρισεις ακριβ ως στο σημειο που ειχες ξεκινησει: ατο απολυτο μηδεν.

Η εκφραση της απολυτης φθορας μιας και ο χρονος γυρισε ακριβως εκει που ηταν πριν καν αρχισει το οποιο παιχνιδι!

Και εκει πια κανεις την κριτικη σου,
τι ακριβως αξιζει?
το ταξδι? η διαδρομη? το τελος η και η αρχη του?
Καθε μια σκεψη εχει την αρνητικη η την θετικη του εκδοχη.
Το ψεμα γειτνιαζει με την αληθεια μιας και τα δυο ειναι κατασκευασμενα με τα ιδια υλικα.
Τιποτα δεν ειναι ακριβως αληθινο η ακριβως ψεμα,

ο Ποε το εχει πει καλυτερα,
\"Αυτό που βλέπουμε και αυτό που φαίνεται να είμαστε δεν είναι
παρά ένα όνειρο μέσα στο όνειρο\"





Ευχες για ενα χαλαρο ΣΚ.

----------


## carrie

Κι αν πηγα στα λημερια των αετων
Και ειδα απο ψηλα χαραδρες και ποταμια
Κοιμουνα σε ερημη φωλια
Μου λειπανε στο σωμα μου τα χαδια

Κι αν τιναξα δυο ομορφα φτερα
Και πεταξα αναμεσα στ\' αστερια
Μια θλιψη ειχα μεσα στη ματια
Δε μ\' ειχαν αγκαλια τα δυο σου χερια

Πως να στο δωσω, να στο πω το σ\' αγαπω
Που εμαθα μοναχα να ποναω
Πως να παλεψω να σωθω
Να φτερουγαω μονο εκει που λαχταραω

Αφιερωμενο ...

----------


## weird

Κρίνο μου
Καμιά φορά, το να βλέπουμε τον κόσμο υπό το πρίσμα της νόησης και της όποιας ευφυΐας μας, μας οδηγεί σε μια μονομερή αντίληψη αυτού. Βλέπω ένα πολύ καλό μυαλό σε σένα, και παράλληλα την πίκρα εκείνη του σκεπτόμενου και προβληματιζόμενου ανθρώπου, που βλέπει τη ζωή, κάτω από το πρίσμα του μυαλού του…

Φυσικά και η αλήθεια δεν είναι μία, αλλά ο καθένας έχει μια διαφορετική θέαση του φαινομένου του υπαρξιακού ( βλέπε υπογραφή μου). Χαίρομαι λοιπόν, για την γόνιμη αντιπαραβολή των απόψεων μας, την οποία δεν θέλω σε καμία περίπτωση να σαμποτάρω, προσπαθώντας πχ. Να επιβάλλω την δική μου ματιά. 
Γι αυτό σε ακούω με ανοιχτά μάτια και αυτιά και παραθέτω τις απόψεις μου, χωρίς να προσπαθώ να σε πείσω για κάτι. 

Σίγουρα κάποια πράγματα στις μέρες μας, τα σημάδια των καιρών μας, ας το πούμε, ωθούν τον μέσο άνθρωπο σε έναν εγωκεντρισμό και μια αλλοτρίωση.. Από τον εαυτό του κι από τους γύρω του. Πάντως, ο εγωισμός και η κακία, ως έννοιες μου φαίνονται κάπως αόριστες, και θα με διευκόλυνε αν αναφερόσουν σε συγκεκριμένα πχ. 
Το να πάρει ο καθένας τα βουνά, όσο ρομαντικό κι αν είναι, εμπεριέχει μέσα του τη διάσπαση και τον αποχωρισμό. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι το κατακρίνω σαν στάση, ειδικά στις μέρες μας. 

Δεν είπα ότι αγχώθηκες να αφεθείς… γνωρίζοντας την φιλοσοφία σου του όσα πάνε κι όσα έρθουν, άρα χαλαρά, δεν μπορώ να έχω πλήρη έλεγχο και δεν θα σκάσω κιόλας, δεν με παραξενεύει που δεν αγχώνεσαι.. Απλά σου ευχήθηκα, όταν βρεις απάνεμο, να το κάνεις, απαντώντας στο «ίσως και να το κάνω» σου

Λοιπόν τώρα θα σου πω κάτι… Χτες κάποιος φίλος μου έλεγε «Δεν θυμάμαι ποιος φιλόσοφος το είπε, αλλά το πιστεύω, είμαστε τα λάθη μας»
Τον κοίταξα κι εγώ « λίγο μονομερές δεν βρίσκεις? Εντάξει, είμαστε ΚΑΙ αυτά».
Μιλάς για παραγωγούς ενοχών, σαν οι ενοχές να είναι για σένα ένα φαινόμενο που προκαλείται μόνο έξωθεν. Σαν να έχεις καταφέρει, μέσα σου, να μην νιώθεις ενοχές… έτσι είναι πάντα;

Θα θέλουν να εξαφανίσεις τα λάθη, και να βάλεις στη θέση τους τα κατά την κρίση τους σωστά, άρα να μην είσαι εσύ, αλλά ένας πιο «σωστός» άλλος ;
Εξαφανίζω ένα λάθος… Μεγάλη κουβέντα. Δεν πιστεύω στις έννοιες του σωστού και του λάθους ως αυτοτελώς και απολύτως οριζόμενες.
Αν πχ. Είμαι με έναν άνθρωπο που με νοιάζει, όταν μου λέει κάνεις λάθος, μπορεί να σημαίνει 
1.	Εγω το βλέπω αλλιώς. Ότι βλέπω εγώ είναι και το σωστό. Θέλω να συμφωνούμε, γιατί αλλιώς, με μπερδεύεις.
2.	Με πονά αυτή η συμπεριφορά σου, γι αυτό σε βρίσκω λάθος. Γιατί μου προκαλείς πόνο. 
3.	Κτλ.
Αρα, βρίσκω, τι εννοεί ο άλλος, όταν μου προσάπτει ένα λάθος. Τι θα ήθελε ( με το διάλογο μαζί του) να είχα κάνει διαφορετικά. Αν αυτό, το βρίσκω οικείο σε μένα και θετικό για την όλη εξέλιξή μου ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ιδιαίτερα με την συγκεκριμένη μου σχέση, το κρατώ και το εφαρμόζω. Αν όχι, εμμένω στα «λάθη» μου, αναλαμβάνοντας το κόστος τους. 

Αν υιοθετούσα τη στάση, να μην ακούω κανέναν όμως, από αυτούς που μου μιλούν για λάθη, θεωρώντας ότι θέλουν να με γεμίσουν ενοχές και να με «αφανίσουν» κατά κάποιο τρόπο, θα έβαζα εμπόδιο σε όλη αυτή την αλληλεπίδραση, την επικοινωνία και την αλλαγή μου, προς την βελτίωσή μου.. Ετσι το βλέπω. 

Έχω την πόρτα ανοιχτή και ολόφωτη, όχι όμως και κοινόχρηστη. Να σου εξηγήσω, τι εννοώ με αυτό.
Κάποτε, εμπιστεύτηκα. Βρέθηκε στο δρόμο μου ένας άνθρωπος, τον οποίο εκτίμησα, αξιολόγησα, είδα ότι με γεμίζει, ότι μου κάνει ,κτλ. ΤΟΝ ΕΠΕΛΕΞΑ.
Αυτός λοιπόν, κάποια στιγμή, για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους, όπου σίγουρα μερίδιο ευθύνης θα είχαμε και οι δύο, έφυγε. 
Αναρωτιέμαι, γιατί αναφέρεσαι σε όσους έφυγαν ως «παρατημένους από τη ζωή τους».
Μετά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί γράφεις «Δεν δίστασαν να το παρουν».
1.	Όσο παρατημένοι κι αν ήταν, ή τους θεώρησες, η σχέση σας ήταν ένα δούναι και λαβείν. Κι εκείνοι έπαιρναν, κι εσύ έπαιρνες. Με τη διαφορά ότι κάποια στιγμή, εκείνοι, θεώρησαν ότι πήραν αρκετά, ή ότι δεν θέλουν άλλα. 
2.	Γιατί να διστάσουν , αφού τους το εμπιστεύτηκες; Ανέλαβες, το ρίσκο της πίστης.. και πολύ καλά έκανες κατά τη γνώμη μου. 
Αρα, καταλήγω σε αυτό που σου έλεγα.. Θεωρώ δυνατό, αυτόν που ξέρει, να αναγεννά μόνος του το φώς, μέσα από το σκοτάδι. Να στέκεται όρθιος, μετά από κάθε πίκρα και απώλεια, χωρίς όμως να χάνει την ικανότητά του να έχει όσο το δυνατόν ανέπαφο το μέσα του, και άρα με αυτή την έννοια, να παράγει το «φως» του. 
Έτσι, η πόρτα παραμένει ολόφωτη, παρά το ότι κάποτε, κάποιος της έκλεψε όλο το φως.
Πάμε τώρα στο ανοιχτή. Θεωρώ δυνατό, αυτόν που, παρά την ΔΙΑΨΕΥΣΗ της εμπιστοσύνης του σε ανθρώπους που επέλεξε ή αγάπησε, (μετά από έναν καίριο χρόνο ανάρρωσης) διατηρεί ακέραιη, την ικανότητά του να δίνεται, να εμπιστεύεται, πάλι από την αρχή, γνωρίζοντας το ρίσκο που αναλαμβάνει, σε αυτούς που ΕΠΙΛΕΓΕΙ ( κι όχι στον κάθε ψυχάκια που μπορεί και να τον επιλέγει, μπορεί και όχι). Κι άρα δεν κλείνει τις πόρτες, ούτε οχυρώνεται πίσω από χοντρά και αδιαπέραστα τείχη άμυνας… Διατηρεί ακέραιη την ψυχή του.. Ολόκληρο το είναι του.
Αυτός είναι για μένα ένας πολύ καλός ορισμός της δύναμης.

Ας μη γελιόμαστε. Ζούμε σε έναν κόσμο, ( κι αυτό πιστεύω βαίνει πέραν των σημείων των καιρών μας, γιατί άπτεται με τα διαχρονικά σκοτεινά σημεία της ανθρώπινης ψυχής και των υπαρξιακών της αγωνιών), στον κόσμο της ανθρώπινης πραγματικότητας. Αυτό από μόνο του, είναι σκληρό. Η πραγματικότητα αυτή, σε ένα μεγάλο βαθμό, χαρακτηρίζεται από την προσπάθεια του ενός να επιβληθεί πάνω στον άλλο, να μειώσει τον άλλο, να εξουσιάσει τον άλλο. Πρόκειται πιστεύω για μία ανορθόδοξη προσπάθεια κατευνασμού των παντός είδους μειονεξιών, ανασφαλειών, αγωνιών, συμπλεγμάτων κτλ. Η τάση του ανθρώπου να εξουσιάζει, και η τάση του να εξουσιάζεται, κατοικούν και οι δύο μέσα του και οδηγούν στα σκληρά δεδομένα της ανθρώπινης πραγματικότητας. 

ΩΣΤΟΣΟ ο παραπάνω μηχανισμός ( ανορθόδοξος) μπορεί να ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ! Ευτυχώς. Ετσι, αν κάποιος μάθει στον άνθρωπο, πώς να αντιμετωπίζει πιο ορθόδοξα, για την ευδαιμονία την δική του και του περιγύρου του, τα διάφορα θέματα του, εσωτερικά και μη, αναφύονται η εξέλιξη, η πρόοδος, το «μαζί», η αγάπη, η άλλη όψη του νομίσματος, η λαμπερή, η ελπιδοφόρα, η χαρούμενη. ( και η άλλη όψη, πάντα υπάρχει, ανεξαρτήτως του αν την βλέπουμε).
Ποιος θα αναλάβει τον ρόλο του δασκάλου? Σίγουρα, οι περισσότεροι γονείς, είναι αποτυχημένοι δάσκαλοι, καθώς ούτε κι οι ίδιοι έχουν ψαχτεί, ώστε να κατανοήσουν τις υπόγειες και μη «μετρικές κινήσεις και εκτονώσεις» που κινούν τον κόσμο, τις ζωές τους και την ίδια τους τη λειτουργία. Άρα, δεν έχουν πλήρη ΟΡΑΣΗ αυτού που γίνεται. 
Μία «αχτίδα του να ανοίξουν λίγο παραπάνω το μάτι» είναι , όπως ωραία και εύστοχα το θέτεις, ο φόβος. Προσωπικά μιλώντας, οι φοβίες μου, ήταν ένας υπέροχος σύμμαχος, στο να κάνω σοβαρή δουλειά με τα πιο βαθιά κομμάτια του εαυτού μου και να εντείνω την ΟΡΑΣΗ μου. ( όραση, με την έννοια την παραπάνω). 
Μπορώ να βρω κι άλλες αχτίδες.. Το έργο φιλοσόφων, όπως πχ. Ο Πλάτωνας, όταν μιλούσε για το ΑΓΑΘΟΝ, το οποίο σίγουρα, συνιστούσε την ΥΠΕΡΒΑΣΗ του να «έχουν όλα ως αφετηρία το να είμαι εγώ καλά». Αυτό είναι το κατώτερο επίπεδο, εκείνο που καθοδηγείται κυρίως από το ένστικτο της ΑΥΤΟ επιβίωσης. Η πορεία προς το ανώτερο, είναι η πορεία προς το αγαθό. Εκεί πια, είμαστε περισσότερο άνθρωποι με την έννοια ότι μας καθοδηγεί κι ένας άλλος παράγοντας, πέρα από τα ένστικτα της προστασίας του εγώ μας, που καλέίται ανθρωπιά και έχει μέσα του το συναίσθημα της αλληλεγγύης. 
Αχτίδα, με την έννοια αυτή, είναι και ο χριστιανισμός( όχι ο παππαδικός – δογματικός, αλλα σαν φιλοσοφική σχολή). ( αγάπη για τον πλησίον).
Άλλη μια αχτίδα, είναι η Τέχνη. Φωτίζει και διευρύνει την ψυχική μας αντίληψη, δίνοντας χώρο και χρώμα στον συναισθηματικό μας κόσμο, ο οποίος συνδέεται άρρηκτα με ότι παραπάνω ανέφερα ως «ανθρωπιά». 
Θυμήθηκα τώρα το παράδειγμα του Εμίλ Ζολά, του συγγραφέα, με την στάση αυταπάρνησης που κράτησε στο γενναίο «ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΩ» του… Στάση που είναι για τους λίγους. Οι περισσότεροι, δειλιάζουν. Όταν μπαίνει στη ζυγαριά η συνείδησή τους ( όποια ηθική κι αν εμπεριέχει αυτή), με την βόλεψη του εγώ τους, προτιμούν το δεύτερο. 
Μα ναι, ο άνθρωπος αλλάζει. Και όταν υπάρχουν πολλές «αχτίδες», πολλοί δάσκαλοι( γονείς, καλλιτέχνες, φιλόσοφοι και απλοί άνθρωποι), πολλοί συνειδητοποιημένοι και ικανοί να ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ τι γίνεται στα αλήθεια κάτω από το φανταχτερό, υλικό , πέπλο της καθημερινότητάς μας, τότε, η αλλαγή εντείνεται. Επιταχύνεται, ΑΚΜΑΖΕΙ.

Όταν ο φόβος «πάψει να συμβιώνει μέσα τους», δεν είναι απόλυτο ότι θα ξαναγυρίσουν στο μηδέν. Όχι, αν αξιοποίησαν τον φόβο, κι ΕΜΑΘΑΝ αυτό που ήρθε να τους μάθει. Στην δική μου περίπτωση ο φόβος έφυγε και ότι αποκόμισα έμεινε.
Άλλο ένα από τα μυστήρια της ζωής. Το επώδυνο, μπορεί να σε οδηγήσει στην λύτρωση και την εξέλιξη, όλα στο χέρι μας είναι, στο πως θα ερμηνεύσουμε και αντιμετωπίσουμε το επώδυνο, με τι στάση. 

Δεν βλέπω τον φόβο, σαν υπόγειο κίνητρο για «ότι δοτικό συναίσθημα μπορεί να υπάρξει».
Κοινώς, αναγνωρίζω ότι πολλές από τις δοτικότητές μας, κρύβουν από πίσω τους ανασφάλειες, φόβους και άλλα ιδιοτελή κίνητρα. Αυτή είναι για μένα η έννοια της μη υγιούς δοτικότητας. Αν και ως ανθρωπινα όντα, δεν μπορούμε να αποφύγουμε, κάποιον τουλάχιστον βαθμό ιδιοτέλειας, πίσω ακόμα κι από τις ευγενέστερες πράξεις μας ( κακά τα ψέματα, όλοι βοηθιούνται κι οι ίδιοι όταν βοηθούν), ωστόσο, μπορούμε να μετριάσουμε την ιδιοτέλειά μας και να βγούμε λίγο πιο έξω από το παιχνίδι του δούναι και λαβείν( στην περίπτωση αυτή, ο φόβος και η ιδιοτέλεια, δεν θα είναι τα ΚΑΘΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ στοιχεία της δοτικότητάς μας, αλλά τα καθοριστικά θα είναι η συνειδητοποιημένη μας ανάγκη για αγάπη, επαφή, επικοινωνία, μοίρασμα, αλληλεγγύη κτλ). Αυτό φυσικά είναι και θέμα επιλογής του καθενός μας. Ο δρόμος, δεν είναι εύκολος.

Ωστόσο, συχνά οι άνθρωποι, δεν έχουν κάνει την προσωπική δουλειά με τον εαυτό τους. Ετσι, δεν έχουν μάθει το στοιχειώδες: το πώς να ικανοποιούν τις ανάγκες τους, ώστε να οδεύουν στην λύτρωση και την ολοκλήρωση. 
Πρώτα, πρέπει να μάθεις να τις αναγνωρίζεις, εγχείρημα που απαιτεί αυτογνωσία.
Μετά, να τις ικανοποιείς ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ.
Πχ. Αν φοβάμαι να μείνω μόνος, χωρίς σχέση, ψάχνομαι, να δω, τι παίρνω από τις διάφορες σχέσεις μου, τι παθαίνω όταν δεν είμαι σε σχέση, από πού εκκινεί όλο αυτό. Μετά, αναγνωρίζω την ΑΛΗΘΙΝΗ μου ανάγκη. Πχ. Η ανάγκη μου για μαμά ή μπαμπά, επειδή δεν κατάφερα να μεγαλώσω σωστά. Αφού λοιπόν το εντοπίσω, βγαίνω από το λούκι να ψάνω ουσιαστικά τον γονέα – σύντροφο. Φροντίσω να πάω σε έναν ειδικό , για να ενηλικιωθώ με την ουσιαστική έννοια του όρου. Μαθαίνω δηλ, να αντέχω το μόνος, την ενήλικη μοναξιά, να μπορώ να στηρίζομαι στα πόδια μου.
Μετά, αναζητώ πια τον ερωτικό σύντροφο, κι όχι τον γονιό. ( όπου σύνηθες μοτίβο των τελευταίων, γονεικού τύπου σχέσεων είναι τα φαινόμενα εξάρτησης και οι παραλογες απαιτήσεις).

Αν λοιπόν, δεν λάβει χώρα όλη αυτή η διαδικασία, εγω θα εξακολουθήσω να ικανοποιώ την ανασφάλειά μου, με μια δοτικότητα που θα είναι κατά βάση υποκριτική και θα έχει ως υπόβαθρο τις φοβίες και τα συμπλέγματά μου.
Αν όμως, όπως είπαμε, φέρω τα όποια συμπλέγματα στο φως και ΔΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ των αναγκών μου, τότε είμαι πιο αληθινός, λιγότερο υποκριτής, και λειτουργώ λιγότερο στο σκοτάδι ( χωρίς δηλ. να κατανοώ κι εγω ο ίδιος τι δρομολογεί τις πράξεις και την δοτικότητά μου).
Φυσικά, το να εντάξουμε περιοχές του μη συνειδητου ( σκότος) στο συνειδητό ( φως) , είναι ο προσωπικός αγώνας του καθενός και τον φτάνει μέχρι εκεί που θέλει και αντέχει..

Διαφωνώ επομένως με τις μηδενιστικές απόψεις στο θέμα αυτό, όχι τόσο γιατί τα διάβασα αλλιώς, αλλά γιατί τα είδα και τα έζησα αλλιώς μέχρι τώρα. 

Τι αξίζει? Αν θα μπορούσε κανείς να απαντήσει με σιγουριά σε αυτό, θα μπορούσε να πει με σιγουριά και ποιο είναι το νόημα της Ύπαρξης..
Πέρα από την υποκειμενικότητα του εγχειρήματος, και παρά την μακρόχρονη πορεία του ανθρώπου πάνω στη γή,αυτό πιστεύω ότι κανείς δεν το απάντησε και δεν θα το απαντήσει με σιγουριά..

Γιατί όσο φως κι αν καταφέρνουμε να φέρουμε στις ζωές μας, πάντα θα υπάρχει και το σκοτάδι.
Γιατί, πάντα αυτό που θα αξίζει,θα είναι λίγο από όλα ( διαφορετικό για τον καθενα) και τίποτα από αυτά.

Γιατί το μυστήριο και το μη ελεγχόμενο και το μη κατανοούμενο, θα αποτελούν πάντα μέρος των «σκληρών δεδομένων της Ύπαρξης», για τα οποία ποτέ δεν ερωτηθήκαμε αν και γεννηθήκαμε μέσα σε αυτά.
Κρίνο, σ ευχαριστω.
Εισαι πηγή έμπνευσης.

----------


## weird

Θέλω να μοιραστώ κάτι που έγραψα, 
πριν καληνυχτήσω... Νομίζω οτι ταιριάζει στον όμορφο χώρο των συζητήσεων μας, που αφορμή του στάθηκε, το τραγούδι της ψυχής σου Alterego  :Smile: )

ΜΟΝΟ ΛΙΓΗ ΑΓΑΠΗ

Ήθελε μόνο λίγη αγάπη
Μόνο που δεν ήξερε το πώς θα την ζητούσε
Έτσι 
Φόραγε το σκληρό του πρόσωπο
Αυτό 
Με τους πιο άγριους μορφασμούς
Και την πιο αυστηρή ανάσα.
Έδενε στα πόδια του βαριά παπούτσια
Γεμάτα με παράπονα και απαιτήσεις.
Χωνόταν μέσα 
Στα πιο μαύρα από τα ρούχα του
Για να μην ξεχωρίζει το χρώμα της καρδιάς του
Κι ανοίγοντας με δύναμη 
Και θόρυβώδη ορμή
Την πόρτα
Έβγαινε να γυρέψει
Την αγάπη
Μέσα στης νύχτας το βαθύ σκοτάδι
Χωρίς ίχνος φεγγαριού.

----------


## krino

επικεντρωνω σε αυτο, σαν ενα ενδιαφερον κομματι....





> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Τι αξίζει? Αν θα μπορούσε κανείς να απαντήσει με σιγουριά σε αυτό, θα μπορούσε να πει με σιγουριά και ποιο είναι το νόημα της Ύπαρξης..
> Πέρα από την υποκειμενικότητα του εγχειρήματος, και παρά την μακρόχρονη πορεία του ανθρώπου πάνω στη γή,αυτό πιστεύω ότι κανείς δεν το απάντησε και δεν θα το απαντήσει με σιγουριά..


ποιο ειναι το νοημα της υπαρξης λοιπον....
Δεν το ξερω (δεν ξερω αν το γνωριζει και κανεις αλλωστε) και δεν θα κατσω να το ψαξω.

Εκεινο που γνωριζω ομως χωρις αμφιβολια ειναι οτι με ενδιαφερει να ζησω το σημερα οσο πιο δυνατα μπορω.
Ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι δευτερογενους σημασιας η και παρακατω.
Μπορω δε να σου πω οτι αμα αλλαξεις οπτικη και σειρα, αρχιζει και εχει αλλες ροπες η ζωη σου.





Το να μπορεις να ζεις το σημερα και οχι να σε ζει, ειναι η καλυτερη επαφη που μπορει να εχει ο πλανητης μαζι σου.

----------


## weird

Εγω Κρινάκι
σκέφτομαι διάφορα απο χτες.. 
Βασικά τα βασικότερα, είναι ένα παλιό συνπέρασμα,
κι ένα πρόσφατο.
Το παλιό, είναι αυτό που κατάλαβα στην εφηβεία μου, είναι λίγο μακάβριο βεβαια.. Όλοι, κάμια μέρα, θα χωθούμε μεσα σε εναν τάφο. Μέχρι να ρθει εκείνη η μέρα, έχουμε χρόνο, να βρούμε, τι είναι για μας σημαντικό και τί αξίζει, και να μπορέσουμε να το γευτούμε, να το ζήσουμε. Γι αυτό είμαι ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικη στο πώς αξιολογώ τα πράγματα.
Το νεότερο συμπέρασμα, είναι ότι, καμιά φορά οι \"αδύναμοι άνθρωποι\" - και δεν εξαιρώ και τον εαυτούλη μου στις φάσεις αδυναμίας του, είναι εξαιρετικά χειριστικοί. Έτσι, ενω πολλες φορές έχουμε τη δυνατότητα επιλογης αναμεσα στο να είμαστε δούλοι( αδύναμοι, που χρειαζόμαστε βοήθεια), ή αφέντες( ανεξαρτητοι, υπευθυνοι κτλ),
επιλέγουμε το πρώτο, γιατί έτσι μπορούμε να κουμαντάρουμε καλύτερα τις καταστασεις και τους άλλους!!
Είναι επώδυνη η αλήθεια που κρύβεται κάτω απο τα πράγματα, πολλές φορές...

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα...πως ειστε;
Οι συζητησεις σας με εμπνεουν..Ευχαριστω που μιλατε εδω μαζι μου.
Ελπιζω να ειστε καλα.Καλη ημερα και καλη βδομαδα

----------


## anoiksi

Δεν μπορει θα υπαρχει ενας τροπος να ζεις διχως φοβο...

Γιατι δεν μετατρεπεις τον απλο φοβο σε παραγωγικοτητα;Γιατι δεν κανεις πραγματα που θα σε βοηθησουν να διωξεις τον φοβο; 
πχ.
φοβασαι καποιον ανθρωπο οτι ισως σου προκαλεσει κακο, γιατι δεν πας να μαθεις καποια πολεμικη τεχνη;Θα σου απαληνει το φοβο.
φοβασαι οτι θα μεινεις μονος σου γιατι δεν βρισκεις καποια συντροφια;ενα χρυσοψαρο κατι...
φοβασαι τους κεραυνους γιατι δεν μαθαινεις τα παντα γιαυτους για να ξερεις τι πρεπει να κανεις και τι γινεται εκεινη την στιγμη,ωστε να σου μειωθει ο φοβος;

Κατι που δεν βλεπουμε η δεν εχουμε ακουσει δεν σημαινει πως δεν υπαρχει...

Χωρις σχολιο....

Δεν ειναι ο φοβος ενος χωρισμου,αλλα η σκεψη οτι ισως δεν θα ξαναβρεις αυτο που εχασες..

Εφοσον ειναι χωρισμος και οχι θανατος ποιος ο λογος να μοιρολατρεις πισω απο καποιον που δεν ηθελε αλλο να ειναι κοντα σου.Αξιζει τον κοπο να τον αφησεις να βρει την ευτυχια του γιατι ετσι και αλλιως οτι και να κανεις εσυ ειναι επιλογη του. Και αλλοστε σιγουρα δεν θα βρεις αυτο που εχασες γιατι ηταν μοναδικο, αλλα ποιος ξερει ισως αυτο το καινουριο που θα βρεις να αξιζε τον πονο το φοβο και τις σκεψεις, ισως να ειναι μια πολυτιμη περλα σε αμπαλαζ ασχημο.

----------


## anoiksi

http://transs-transsexual.blogspot.com/2007_08_01_archive.html
http://gaynewsingreek.blogspot.com/2008/10/queer.html

2 σιτε για να επισκεφτεις αλτερεγκο

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα σας!!!
Πως ειστε; και παλι χαθηκαμε μα ισως να ειναι για καλο....

Φιλη μου Ανοιξη γεια σου..ποτε θα ερθεις να ζεστανεις λιγο τα κορμια μας;; οχι πως δεν μου αρεσει ο χειμωνας ισα ισα...αλλα ετσι να ανθισουν λιγο η καρδιες μας  :Smile: 

Οσο για οσα μου εγραψες να σου πω...
Για την πολεμικη τεχνη το σκεφτηκα πολλες και δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα...αλλα δεν νομιζω να κανω και πολυ αν παω.Δεν με εμπνεει τοσο.Δεν ξερω.Υπαρχει κατι παρομοιο που σε κανει να σκεφτεσαι λογικα και ηρεμα στις αντιδρασεις σου..και αμυνεσαι.Δεν ξερω ακριβως πως ονομαζεται η συγκεκριμενη τεχνη.Αυτο θα το ηθελα...
Ειχα και χελωνα και χρυσοψαρο και ψοφησανε...νιωθω οτι δεν κανω πια για κατοικιδια  :Smile: 
Οσο για πχ τους κεραυνους παλιοτερα τους φοβομουνα..τωρα πια οχι γιατι διαβασα και εμαθα τι ειναι και πως μπορεις να προστατευτεις..οπως διαβασα για σεισμουσ και αεροπλανο..γιαυτο δεν εχω παραπονο,το εχω κανει αν και τωρα εχω σταματησει και εν μου αρεσει.....το θελω ξανα.

Οσο για τον χωρισμο συμφωνω...μα καποιες πληγες δεν επουλωνονται..ισως με τον καιρο.

Πως εισαι;
Ελπιζω καλα....

----------


## weird

Γεια σου φιλαρακι!
Καλά είμαστε, η παρεούλα είναι πάντα εδώ, έτοιμη για συντροφική κουβέντα....

Δώσε χρόνο στις πληγες...
Όχι για να κλεισουν, 
άυτό ίσως και να μη γίνει.
Οι χαραμάδες τους καμιά φορά είναι τόσο βαθιές που μένουν 
στο κορμί,
σαν σημάδια μνήμης...
Μα, δώσε χρόνο για να ανθίσουν,
με της σοφίας τον ανθό.
 :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Κοντά στα κύματα θα χτίσω το παλάτι μου
θα βάλω πόρτες μ’ αλυσίδες και παγώνια 
Και μες στη θάλασσα θα ρίξω το κρεβάτι μου
γιατί κι οι έρωτες μου φάγανε τα χρόνια

Να κοιμηθώ στο πάτωμα
να κλείσω και τα μάτια
γιατί υπάρχουν κι άτομα
που γίνονται κομμάτια

Ξυπνάω μεσάνυχτα κι ανοίγω το παράθυρο
κι αυτό που κάνω ποιος σου το ‘πε αδυναμία
που λογαριάζω το μηδέν μου με το άπειρο
και βρίσκω ανάπηρο τον κόσμο στα σημεία

....................καλο βραδυ σε ολους σας.

----------


## weird

Άλτερ που αρέσει πολύ το στιχάκι του Καβάφη.... το βρίσκω καταδεκτικό, σαν να αγκαλιάζει κάθε άνθρωπο ξεχωριστά.

Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά.
Αυτό είναι ένα τραγούδι της ψυχής για εσένα.
Αυτό, ας είναι ένα τραγούδι της ψυχής για τον καθένα:

ΤΟ ΨΥΧΟΚΟΜΜΑΤΟ 

Φύλαξε προσεκτικά ένα κομματάκι από την ψυχή σου
Και χάρισέ το στον ήλιο
Δώσε το στους ανέμους να το δροσίσουν
Στα πουλιά να το κάνουν κελάηδημα
Δώσε το σε ένα παιδί 
Να το παιχνιδίσει
Σε ένα γέρικο χαμόγελο
Να το σιγοτραγουδήσει
Σε ένα βλέμμα αγάπης
Σε δάκρυ βαθύ αναστεναγμού

Δώσε το στον ουρανό
Και τα νυχτερινά όνειρα
Με τη σκόνη τους
Να το πασπαλίσουν
Στην φουσκοθαλασσιά
Σε μια χούφτα στοργή
Σε μια ικεσία κάποιου που νοιάζεσαι
Nα το κάνει αγάπη

Δώσε το στα μαβί χνάρια του ηλιοβασιλέματος
Και τα ψηλά 
Βαθυπράσινα βουνά
Στην γαλήνη μιας σιωπηλής στιγμής
Nα το κάνει νοιώσιμο
Σε μια επαφή ατελεύτητη
Στον έρωτα 
Και το γυμνό σου σώμα

Βάλε το σε έναν ψίθυρο όλο έγνοια
Σε ένα τριαντάφυλλο κι έναν υάκινθο 
Χάρισέ το 
Σε ένα λιμανάκι γεμάτο αποχαιρετισμούς 
Και μελαγχολία πολύχρωμη
Σε μιαν ευχή που πίστεψες 
Σε κάτι που άφησες να φύγει με πόνο,
Μέσα σε άγρια ελευθερία.

Σκόρπισέ το 
Στην φλόγα του κεριού
Nα το λικνίσει 
Στον ήχο μιας ξαφνικής καταιγίδας
Να το στροβιλίσει. 

Δώσε το στο πιο παλιό κρυφό μυστικό σου
Να το κάνει λύτρωση.
Στην πλώρη ενός καραβιού 
Να το βάλει προορισμό
Σε μια αγνή φιλοφρόνηση
Σε ένα χνώτο ροδαλό 
Σε ένα σχιστό φιλί
Κι ένα στεφάνι 
Όλο μυρωδιές μαγιάτικες. 
Σε γλυκά πασπαλισμένα από άχνη
Φτιαγμένα από τα χέρια σου
Και σε ανέμελα φερσίματα

Χάρισέ το στα αμέτρητα αστέρια
Και τον παφλασμό μιας αμμουδιάς αγαπημένης καλοκαιρινής
Σε έναν σύντροφο
Σε έναν ζητιάνο
Σε μια αμαρτία γλυκιά
Να σε γλυτώσει από την ενοχή της 

Δώσε το στο γουργούρισμα ενός ζώου που ευχαριστιέται το χάδι σου
Άπλωσέ το στα ουράνια τόξα της ζωής σου όλης. 

Φύλαξε μέσα σου, 
Ένα κομμάτι ουρανό,
Ένα κομμάτι ήλιο,
Ένα κομμάτι από όλα τα μικρά και τα μεγάλα
Που την ψυχή σου τους έδωσες.
Θα σαι εκεί, 
Μέσα τους, 
Παρών, γεμάτος, ζωντανός
Στο ψυχοκόμματό σου.

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα...
Υπεροχα τα στιχακια και σε ευχαριστω.
Μοιαζουν σαν βαλσαμο..
Μην σταματησεις να γραφεις και να εκφραζεσαι.
Ελπιζω να εισαι καλα.
Εγω το παλευω,αν και με ισοπεδωνει το παλευω.
Καλο μηνα..

----------


## weird

Καλό μήνα!

΄Χαμογέλα, έρχεται άνοιξη.....

Δεν γίνεται να βρεθεί ένας τρόπος να ζεις χωρίς φόβο,
γίνεται όμως να μάθεις να ζεις αρμονικά μαζί του..

----------


## Alterego

Και πως ζεις;πως τον κανεις φιλο σου;
Πως μπορω να παρω τον ελεγχο μου πισω;

Η ανοιξη εχει την πιο γλυκια μυρωδια...

----------


## weird

Μιλάς κθόλου με τον φόβο σου?
Και αν ναι, πως του φέρεσαι?
Τι στάση κρατάς απέναντί του?






( Εχω κάποιο θεματακι με τα u2u )

----------


## Alterego

Μερικες φορες μιλαμε..προσπαθω να καταλαβει τι ζητα απο εμενα.Προσπαθω να τον δω με ελπιδα..
Προσπαθω να τον αγαπησω και αλλωτε τον μισω.Τον μισω που υπαρχει και δεν λεει να φυγει,
Ανασφαλεια,αγχος..ολα μαζι τον κανουν πιο δυνατο απο εμενα.
Προσπαθω....και το παλευω.


(Δεν μπορεις να στειλει πισω η δεν το βλεπεις καν :Wink:

----------


## Sofia

alter, εχεις σκεφτει πώς ειναι κομματι σου? κομματι του εαυτου σου που προσπαθεί να σου δειξει τί σε θλιβει, τί σε ποναει, τί σε \"ριχνει\"? οτι μπορει να σε προστατεύει με καποιο τροπο? κατι σαν συναγερμος δλδ....

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα.
Σκεφτηκα πως ειναι κομματι μου αλλα εκεινο που δεν εκατσα ισως να κανω ειναι να το δω καθαρα.Να το αφησω να μου δειξει τι ακριβως θελει,τι νιωθει ο φοβος μου.Να τον αφησω να μου δειξει συναισθηματα.Σιγουρα υπαρχει εκει απο διαφορες αιτιες.Το εχω δει σαν συναγερμο,αλλα ειναι φορες που κτυπαει καμπανακια χωρις λογο,χωρις αιτια και αυτο με τρομαζει περισσοτερο.Πρεπει να μαθω να τον ελεγχο και θελει δυναμη.
Εχεις δικαιο...δεν τον εμαθα ποτε,απλα οσο με κανει να τρομαζω τοσο τον αφηνω μονο του χωρις να μπορεσω να τα βρουμε μεταξυ μας.Μπορει να θελει να μου πει πολλα και να μην τα βλεπω καθαρα..

----------


## weird

Μέινε μαζί του λοιπόν.....
προσπάθησε να υπομείνεις τον τρόμο.
ίσως και να ακούσεις, τι θέλει να σου πει...

----------


## weird

Σου έχω στείλει u2u.

----------


## Alterego

Αβασταχτη η ωρα,οι σκεψεις,ο καημος
Σκοταδι απλωνεται και μικραινει η καρδια μου
Η γαληνη περιφερεται και μοναχο με αφηνει και μια φιλη μοναξια 
με τριανταφυλλα με ντυνει
Η λυτρωση αργει..Θελει δυναμη να επιδιωκεις και πεισμα να τα ζεις.
Ανεμος τα λογια,φτωχες οι πραξεις,τιποτα πια δεν φαινεται που να σε οδηγει σε μια ακρη.
Μα παλευεις να υπαρχεις,ματωνεις για να νιωθεις και εγω που ακομα αναζητω,πεφτω και παλι στο κενο
Ξερω πως θα το αντεξω γιατι σε λιγο ξημερωνει και ολα αρχιζουν απο την αρχη.Γευομαι,αναπνεω,υπαρχ 
Τι αλλο πρεπει να αντιληφθω για να νιωσω πως ειμαι ζωντανος;..
Γιατι ειμαι...

----------


## Alterego

Μου αρεσει αυτος ο ηλιος,μου χαμογελαει..
Η μυρωδιες των λουλουδιων μου δινουν μια αισθηση ζωντανιας.
Ειναι υπεροχη η ανοιξη οσο κι αν κρατησει.
Ειναι κριμα καποτε να μην υπαρχει.
Καλη ημερα σε ολους και να εχετε ομορφες μερες..με επαφη και κατανοηση

----------


## anoiksi

Xronia Polla Alterego....kai oti epithymeis...eimai akoma mesa sto xrono...xaxa, kalio arga para pote

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Μου αρεσει αυτος ο ηλιος,μου χαμογελαει..
> Η μυρωδιες των λουλουδιων μου δινουν μια αισθηση ζωντανιας.
> Ειναι υπεροχη η ανοιξη οσο κι αν κρατησει.
> Ειναι κριμα καποτε να μην υπαρχει.
> Καλη ημερα σε ολους και να εχετε ομορφες μερες..με επαφη και κατανοηση


Kαλή μέρα και σε σένα!
Που στάζεις λάμψη και ομορφιά,
και άρωμα λουλουδιών,
κατω απο τον ήλιο που ανασαίνεις!

Χαίρομαι που είσαι καλά :Smile: 

Πολλά φιλιά άλτερ.

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα σας..
Ευχαριστω για τις ευχες Ανοιξη  :Smile: 
Μεγαλωνω και τρελλενομαι!!

Weird...Τι κανεις γλυκεια μου;
Ειμαι αρκετα ενταξει..Εχω γεννηθει ξανα,αναδυομαι..
Ποσο ομορφο ειναι να εχεις ανθρωπους να μιλας,να συζητας,να σε νιωθουν..

----------


## weird

Χαίρομαι που αναδύεσαι...
είναι φανερό, απο τον τρόπο που γράφεις!

Κράτα μέσα σου τον τρόπο...

Καλά είμαι Αλτερ μου...
θα έλεγα σε μια φάση βυθίσματος αλλά ελεγχόμενου.

----------


## Alterego

Weird ...
Πως εισαι?Τι κανεις?...

Καλημερα σας!!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Weird ...
> Πως εισαι?Τι κανεις?...
> 
> Καλημερα σας!!


Καλησπέρα σου!
Εϊμαι καλά. Ομορφα.

Εσύ πές μας τα νέα σου  :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Λέξεις...
Είναι κάποιες λέξεις που μ\' ακολουθούν
σχεδόν με καταδιώκουν
ζητούν να τις συναντήσω
στα θρυμματισμένα μου φώτα
στα θρυμματισμένα μου όνειρα
στα θρυμματισμένα υπολείμματα γυαλιού
που επένδυσα τα τελευταία μου χρώματα
στις άδειες σελίδες
που δεν άφησα να σκονιστούν
και κατέθεσα τις τελευταίες μου σκέψεις
ελλειμματικές όπως πάντα...

Άραγε υπήρχε σημείο διαφυγής
ή μήπως εγώ προκαλούσα τη μοίρα
για να συναντηθούμε;
Μήπως επίτηδες
άφηνα ανοιχτά τα παράθυρα του νου
για να καρφώνονται στα μαλλιά αστέρια
βουτηγμένα πριν
στα μελανοδοχεία της λύπης;

Ήδη ανυπάκουα
χορεύουν το χορό τ\' ανέμου...


ΣΟΦΙΑ ΣΤΡΕΖΟΥ - \"ΛΕΞΕΙΣ\"

Μου αρεσε και ηθελα να το βαλω..
Μου ελειψε η συζητηση μας και εδω..
Εδω που ενιωσα πως μπορω να υπαρξω μαζι μας.
Και παλι ευχαριστω

----------


## weird

Ψάχνω να βρώ 
τις λέξεις για τούτη την ώρα
την πολλά βαριά
την ατέρμονη
Κινδυνεύω να μην τη ζήσω
αρνούμαι να την ζήσω
κι έτσι για πάντα
θα με στοιχειώνει
τούτη η ώρα
η καταραμένη
της αλήθειας
μα ποιά είναι επιτέλους η αλήθεια?
Στέκεται περήφανη ανάμεσα
στην δική σου
και την δική μου φωνή
και τόσο την μαλλιοτραβήξαμε
που δεν μπορεί να σταθεί
όρθια
παρά κλαίει ηττημένη
και πονά
Αυτή η ώρα
η άγονη απο πόνους και δάρκυα
η αβίωτη
θα γίνει κάστρο
στοιχειωμένο
του χρονου μου
της στερνής ζωής μου
Φέρε μου λίγο θάνατο
να την χωρέσω μέσα
Εστω ένα λεπτό ανυπαρξίας 
και μετά πάλι
απο την αρχή
Σκουπίζοντας
της ψυχής 
τα αίματα. 

Βάστα γερά
γιατί 
υπάρχεις.

----------


## weird

Ελα
σε παρακαλώ
έλα μέσα μου
κι εγώ θα σε αντέξω

με λυγμούς και με κραυγές
έλα να με λυτρώσεις
να πούμε το τραγούδι της απώλειας
έρμο τραγούδι


Ελα έλα συναισθηματάκι μου
μη φοβάσαι και μην χάνεσαι
μην μου φεύγεις
τόσο καιρό σε έψαχνα\'
πάλι μην φεύγεις
μείνε κι ας με κόψεις

μείνε κι ας λιώσω
δεν με νοιάζει αρκεί να είσαι 
εδώ.
Μέσα μου.

Γλυκό μου συναίσθημα. 
Μείνε...
σε παρακαλώ. 

Δυστυχώς ακούω μόνο το άηχο κενό της απουσίας σου..

Σ εκλιπαρώ.
Ελα.
Ελα να με συνθλίψεις.
Μόνο έτσι θ αναστηθώ μετά.
Ελα...

----------


## Alterego

Συγκλονιστηκα τα λογια σου,
και γαληνη φερνουν στο μυαλο μου
Τωρα πια οι σκεψεις αναδυονται και οι ελπιδες πιο δυνατες
Και νιωθεις πως δεν εισαι μονος,δεν πολεμας μονος
Σε συντροφευουν νεραιδες και ξωτικα,ψυχες και αρωματα

Δυστυχώς ακούω μόνο το άηχο κενό της απουσίας σου..

Και αυτην την απουσια αγαπησα γιατι αυτη εζησα και ζω..

----------


## weird

Γαλήνη....
άπιαστη λέξη.

Απώλεια. Σήμερα μου συνέβη αυτό.
Μια μεγάλη απώλεια.
Δεν χωράει μέσα μου, δεν ξέρω που να την βάλω.

Δεν θέλω να την ζήσω.

Ξέρω οτι είμαι δυνατή ανάθεμά με.
Θα την ξεπεράσω λίγο λίγο
στάλα στάλα
μέρα μέρα
στιγμή στιγμη
θα πετσοκοπεί το συναίσθημα
θα σκληρύνει

μέχρι να μαλακώσει πάλι
με τον χρόνο

το κεφάλι μου βουίζει

πονάει.
Πονάει αυτό για να μην πονέσει τίποτα άλλο
μέσα μου.

Καλύτερα να πονά το κορμί 
παρά η ψυχή..

----------


## weird

Εμεινα πολλή ώρα
αντιμέτωπη με το ενδεχόμενο του θανάτου μου

Εκεί στο κρεβάτι μου
μαζί με ένα κουτί χάπια
μαζί με κάτι που να κόβει.

Πήρα τηλέφωνο μια φίλη
και τώρα δεν με αφήνει απο τα μάτια της

δεν καταλαβαίνει
οτι δεν είναι η ζωή που δεν αγαπώ

Την αγαπώ τη ζωή

τον πόνο δεν αντέχω.
Δεν το αντέχω.
Προτιμώ τη νεκρική γαλήνη παρά αυτό.

Δεν θέλω να το περάσω αυτό.

Αλλά βρήκα δύναμη να πάρω τη φίλη.
Κάτι μέσα μου θέλει να προχωρήσω

να παλέψω.
Θα το ακούσω.

Αποφάσισα να φύγω μακριά.

----------


## weird

Θα φύγω μακριά
απο όλους και απο όλα
θα προσπαθήσω να ακούσω αυτό
μέσα μου
που θέλει να πάω μπροστά.

Θα φύγω ένα ταξίδι
χωρίς προορισμό
τίποτα δεν με κρατά
ευθύνες
υποχρεώσεις
τίποτα δεν είναι ικανό.

Ελπίζω να βρω αυτό που ψάχνω
εκεί που θα είμαι.

Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ.
Σε όλους.
Μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά.
Σε όλους....

Γειά σου φιλαράκι Αλτερ.
Σ ευχαριστώ που μου δάνεισες τον χώρο σου.

----------


## Alterego

Μην φυγεις...
Μην χαθεις...
Μεινε να μιλαμε..Μεινε να φτιαχνουμε τις μερες και τις νυχτες..
Μεινε να ζωγραφιζουμε την ομορφια..

Η παρεμε και εμενα ....

----------


## narnia

weird αποφάσισες να φυγεις ...... Εσύ που έστεκες πλάι μας και γέμιζες με ποιηση ελπιδοφορα τις μέρες μας? Κι εμεις τι θ\'απογινουμε χωρις ποιηση? ποιος ποιητης θα μοιραστει τους στιχους του τοσο απλοχερα? 
ποιος άλλος θα μας κλεισει σ\'ενα στιχο? Είμαστε στιχακια κι αναζητουμε το μετρο σου.
Χωρις εσενα θα γινουμε πεζα άχρωμα λογια.

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα...

----------


## weird

Καλημέρα.
Σ ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σου
Με συγκινούν
δεν με χωράει όμως τίποτα οικείο τώρα.
Φεύγω για να γυρίσω
κάποια στιγμή.
να σαι καλά.

----------


## Alterego

Απλα θα περιμενουμε...
Να εισαι οσο πιο καλα μπορεις και οποτε θες να μιλησεις μην διαστασεις το ξερεις..

----------


## weird

Να μιλήσω όχι
Να ουρλιάξω
Αυτό μάλιστα
Να τσιρίξω
Ακόμα καλύτερα

Όλα καλύτερα είναι
Από το να μένω βουβή
Ή να γράφω τις λεξούλες μου
Πάνω σε χαρτί.

Δεν γλυτώνω 
Κανείς δεν γλυτώνει 
Από το φορτίο του
Έτσι κι εγώ το δικό μου
Θα το κουβαλήσω
Δεν γίνεται αλλιώς

Μακάρι να είχα τη δύναμη
Να πω,
Τέρμα.

----------


## weird

Θα σε κουβαλήσω φορτίο μου
Σ αφήνω εγώ?
Μόνο κι έρημο
Σ αφήνω?
Στην πλάτη θα σε έχω και
Κουνήσου όσο θες
Βγάλε τις νυχάρες σου
Γρατζούνα με
Κανε ότι θέλεις
Είσαι δικό μου.

Μια συντροφιά στην μοναξιά μου
Στο τραγούδι που προσπαθώ
Να φτιάξω
Με τους ήχους των λέξεων

Θα σε ντύσω
Θα σου χρυσοκεντήσω
Με αρώματα
Και σπάνια πετρώματα
Θα σε στολίσω
Έτσι για να δίνεις
Μια νότα ομορφιάς 
στον αέρα
που θα καίει. 

Κι όταν θα κουράζομαι
Θα το αντέχεις
Να ξαποσταίνω
Να δεις κάτι κουβέντες που θα στήνουμε τα βράδια
Μα προσοχή μην πέσεις κάτω
Γιατί μετά θα μου στοιχήσεις 
Πιο πολλά
Μείνε μέσα μου
Μείνε πάνω μου
Να με αντέχεις κι ας
μην σ αντέχω εγώ.

----------


## Alterego

Γραψε...γραφε...σχισε την ψυχη σου για να ελευθερωθει.
Να βγαλεις τον πονο,να ματωσεις να ηρεμησεις..
Γραφε και εγω θα σε ακουω.
Για οσο μπορεις γραφε...
Ειμαι εδω και περιμενω...

----------


## weird

Θα φύγω τώρα
να βλέπεις ακόμα διστάζω
πονάω τόσο πολύ
πονάει το σώμα μου και δεν δέχεται να κουνηθεί.
θα φύγω τώρα σιγά σιγά. 
Σ ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Alterego

Μην το παλευεις αν δεν μπορεις..
Αν σου κανει καλο η σιωπη και η μοναξια κανε το..
αλλιως μεινε εδω...θα σε ακουσω οποτε το θες.
Μην φυγεις...

----------


## weird

Alter μου,
αν μείνω εδώ, θα τρελαθώ.
Η αρχή είναι δύσκολη,
αλλά θα γίνει.

Δεν θα ξεχάσω τη συμπαράστασή σου.
Αυτό θα πει να δίνουμε τα χέρια.

Καλημέρα φιλαράκι  :Smile:

----------


## narnia

Αν σε κουράσει στο δρόμο το φορτίο το κατάδικό σου, 
θα είμαστε γύρω σου σκιές να πλανιόμαστε. 
Μοιράσου το μαζί μας
Μα αν παραμένει σώμα στο σώμα σου
ξεκουράσου δίπλα μας.
Ένα τραγούδι θα σου πούμε
μια καλημέρα, μια αγκαλιά,
ή δεν θα πούμε τίποτα μέχρι να μας καλέσεις.

----------


## Alterego

Οποτε θες να ερθεις και παλι πισω εμεις θα ειμαστε εδω...
Δυναμη και πιστη.

----------


## Arsi

Θα μας λείψεις πολύ πολύ.
Να είσαι καλά.....

----------


## weird

Σ ευχαριστώ Αρσι μου.
Προσπαθώ να το δω πιο ψύχραιμα.
Εκλεισα και το δωματιάκι μου, δίπλα στη θάλασσα, σε ένα μέρος κάπως απόμερο.
Βρήκα αυτό που ήθελα..

ένα \"λιμανάκι\" να αράξω.
Προσωρινά...

Να είσαι καλά κοπέλα μου καλή! 
Η γη θα συνεχίσει να γυρίζει.
Κι ο ήλιος να λάμπει.
Ετσι κι εγώ.
Θα συνεχίσω 



Φιλιά.

----------


## researcher

αχ weird

πολυ γλυκο μου ακουγεται σαν σκηνικο...

ευχομαι εκει η αλλου να βρεις αυτο που ψαχνεις

εαν μπορεις μη λειψεις για πολυ απο εδω

εαν βεβαια το χρειαζεσαι

take your time

η παρουσια σου εδω ειναι συγκινητικα πολυτιμη

αυτο μονο να ξερεις


πιστευω ομως πως δεν εισαι μονο για μας εδω πολυτιμη

εχεις τα φιλια

και σκεψεις μου να σε συντροφευουν

σε θεωρω τυχερουλα που τα βρηκες αυτα

----------


## weird

Συνήθως ψάχνω τη γαλήνη μέσα μου. 
Τώρα νιώθω επιτακτική την ανάγκη να την βρώ έξω μου.

Σ ευχαριστώ και σενα ερευνήτρια.

Να θα σας σκέφτομαι και θα λέω, δεν αξίζει να μαστιγώνεις τον εαυτό σου, όταν μπορείς να δώσεις και να λάβεις τόση αγάπη.
Κι ετσι θα με αγαπώ κι εγώ.

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Συνήθως ψάχνω τη γαλήνη μέσα μου.
> Τώρα νιώθω επιτακτική την ανάγκη να την βρώ έξω μου.
> 
> Σ ευχαριστώ και σενα ερευνήτρια.
> 
> Να θα σας σκέφτομαι και θα λέω, δεν αξίζει να μαστιγώνεις τον εαυτό σου, όταν μπορείς να δώσεις και να λάβεις τόση αγάπη.
> Κι ετσι θα με αγαπώ κι εγώ.



 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Καλό ταξίδι καλή μου φίλη.

Καλό ταξίδι στην ψυχή σου, στη γαλήνη σου, στη λύτρωσή σου.

Εύχομαι η θάλασσα και η σοφία με την οποία Εκείνος εποίησε τη φύση να σε συντροφεύουν στο μοναχικό σου ταξίδι.

Δεν είσαι μόνη! Μόνη μπορεί να είσαι σε αυτό το δύσκολο ταξίδι της ψυχής σου αλλά υπάρχουν πολλοί που η σκέψη τους και η αγωνία τους είναι σε σένα. Δακρύζω που σε σκέφτομαι.

Σε φιλώ. Μια μακρινη αλλά αληθινή, ζεστή αγκαλιά από μένα, από όλους μας.

Περιμένουμε νέα σου.

----------


## weird

Σ ευχαριστώ καλη μου.
Είμαι ψύχραιμη τώρα, 
νιώθω πιο δυνατή μέσα σε αυτό. 
Να σαι καλά.

----------


## Alterego

...Και θα παρεις και αλλη..
Οση δυναμη χρειζεσαι..

----------


## weird

Απώλεια,
τι γεύση περίεργη που έχεις.
την μία με καίς σαν το χειρότερο
καμίνι σε λιοπύρι

βουτώ στης απελπισίας τα νερά

την 
άλλη 
με πικραίνεις και με κάνεις
να νιώθω μικροσκοπική

Μετά σε βλέπω 
λίγο απο ψηλά και κάπως σαν να 
αλαφρώνω

μέχρι μέσα σου να 
βυθιστώ ξανά.

Τι περίεργη γεύση που έχεις
σαν σκαμπανέβασμα σε φουρτούνα
με γλυκόπικρη αλμύρα στην άκρη.

----------


## anwnimi

Έτσι είναι καλή μου.
Δεν υπάρχει λάθος και σωστό σε αυτό που βιώνουμε και στις φάσεις που διαδέχονται αναπάντεχα ίσως η μία την άλλη.

Είναι οδυνηρός και πικρός ο αποχωρισμός.
Μα όσο κι αν πονάμε τώρα, η ελπίδα, το φως της ψυχής μας πάντα είναι εκεί, αναμμένο.
Όσο ζούμε.


Χαιρόμαστε που σε διαβάζουμε.

----------


## weird

Αρχίζω να εμπιστεύομαι το ενδεχόμενο,
οτι ίσως και να μπορώ να συνεχίσω να υπάρχω,
μετά απο αυτό.

Σήμερα δούλευα όλα μέρα.
Χειρωνακτικά.
Και αύριο θα το κάνω.
Ωραία αίσθηση, βάζει το μυαλό σε τάξη.

Θα δείξει γλυκιά μου φίλη,
πρέπει να κάνω το μοναχικό μου ταξίδι.

ανάγκη επιτακτική.

Μπορεί να βρω αυτό που ψάχνω. 

Σ ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Alterego

Εδω εισαι.....χαρηκα που ειδα μηνυμα σου.

Θα βρεις αυτο που ψαχνεις..ισως να μην ειναι στο ταξιδι ισως και να ειναι.Θα το βρεις γιατι εχεις τοση πιστη μεσα σου που μπορω να την νιωσω και εγω και ολοι.
Ναι καμια φορα η δουλεια σε κανει να μην σκεφτεσαι.Βρες κειενο που σου δινει λυτρωση εστω και για λιγο και κανε το..
Μην ξεχνας που εδω σε περιμενουν ανθρωποι για μια σου λεξη!
Να εισαι καλα...

----------


## weird

Μου δίνετε δύναμη.
Ολοι σας.

Πόση δύναμη...
Μερικές λεξούλες στην οθόνη του pc.
κι όμως.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Alterego

Δεν ειναι μαγικο....;Κι ομως...
Και δυναμη μας δινεις.Αυτο δεν εινα αδυναμια.Ειναι η δυναμη σου και η πιστη σου και η θεληση σου...

----------


## anwnimi

Αν δεν την είχες μέσα σου αυτή τη δύναμη καλή μου, δεν θα την έβρισκες ούτε εδώ.

Ναι, μπορείς να υπάρχεις και μετά από αυτό.
Τώρα πονάς, πονάς πολύ. Δε θα είναι πάντα έτσι. Θα γλυκάνει ο πόνος στην καρδιά σου.

----------


## weird

Κενό
απουσιά
εκνευριστική ησυχία

Πάει πια
τελείωσε πια
οτι μου αναλογούσε απο του χρόνου
τη ζυγαριά το εζησα

τέλος τώρα
τέλος

συναισθηματική ακινησία
μπορεί να πάθω αγκύλωση
δεν μου αρέσει το άγχος
δεν χωρά σε κάτι τέτοια.

Τέλος
Θέλω να κάνω ειρήνη μαζί σου.
Θέλω να σε κάνω φίλο μου.

----------


## weird

Το πρώτο σοκ έχει περάσει.
Ξεφύσημα.
Γεμάτο ανακούφιση.
Ο χρόνος δεν θα είναι 
παρά
ζωοφόρος.

Θα έχω χρόνο,
χώρο,
θέα,
βιβλία,
μολύβι 
και χαρτί.
Όλα τα απαραίτητα.

Ο πόνος.
Δεν θέλω να φύγει.
Δεν θα ήταν δυνατόν.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Θα έχω χρόνο,
> χώρο,
> θέα,
> βιβλία,
> μολύβι 
> και χαρτί.
> Όλα τα απαραίτητα.


.....ένα γλυκό αλμυρό αεράκι να αγκαλιάζει τον πόνο
να τον χαιδεύει να τον φέρνει κοντά σου,φιλαράκι σου 
και μετά να τον παίρνεις,να τον κάνεις λέξεις.......για να τον αποχωριστείς.....

φιλιά weird μου.....

----------


## weird

Arsi.
Τα ζεστά σου συναισθήματα
τα νιώθω δίπλα μου
σαν θαλπωρή.
Σε ευχαριστώ.
Διψώ για φυγή.
Μακριά
Μακριά!
Μετρώ τις μέρες.

----------


## weird

ΜΑ ΥΠΟΒΟΣΚΕΙΣ. 

Ηρεμία. 
Μα
Καιροφυλακτείς
Από κάτω
Σε νιώθω 
Υποβόσκεις
Σαν σιγανό αεράκι
Είσαι
Που θα γίνει
Θύελλα
Λαίλαπα
Καταστροφής

Αθόρυβα
Κάνεις
Αισθητή
Την παρουσία σου
Καθώς
Θέλεις να φας
Το ξεροκόμματό σου
Από τον χρόνο μου
Το δικαιούσαι.

Κλειδώνεσαι
Καταπίνεις το 
Κλειδί
Για να σπάσεις την πόρτα
Αργότερα
Όλο αργότερα
Με μανιώδη ρυθμό
Με καημό
Σαν κλαίουσα
Φωτιά.

Θέλεις
Να απωθηθείς
Μα από τα μαλλιά 
Θα σε τραβήξω
Από εκεί 
Θα σε κρατήσω
Όπως τους πνιγμένους
Για να πάρεις την ανάσα σου
Για να κόψεις 
Την ανάσα μου.

Ετσι
Θα αναμετρηθούμε
Υπό το φως 
Των βραδιών.

----------


## antara

αγαπητοι συμφορουμιτες, ειχα λιγο καιρο να μπω , αφοσιωμενη στο στροβιλο δυνατων , συχνων, ανελεητων κρίσεων πανικου, τρομου, κατακλυσμιαιων αισθηματων τρελας και λοιπων ευχαριστων συμπτωματων του σωματος και του συναισθηματος που ταιριαζουν ΓΑΝΤΙ με την καλοκαιρινη ανεμελια και τη χαλαρη διαθεση των επικειμενων διακοπων...ας μη μιλαω αλλο για μενα ομως...

εδω βλεπω και δυστυχως η κατασταση που βιωνω δε μου επιτρεπει να ανατρεξω στις προηγουμενες 23 σελιδες, οτι ο φαρος ελπιδας, η συμπονετικη , γλυκια , λυρικη weird μας, \"αποχωρεί\" ;;

διαβάζω για απώλεια, φευγιό και απελπισία...για συγκλονιστικα συναισθηματα που τριζουν την ψυχη της weird και παλευει μαζι τους με το χαρτι και το μολυβι ...τι συνεβη; αν θελει καποιος ας με διαφωτισει για οσα μεσολαβησαν , απο την τελευταια φορα που διαβαζα τα γραφομενα της weird , γεματα δύναμη και συγκινητικη ελπιδα!

αν θελεις weird στειλε μου u2u , δε σου εστειλα εσκεμμενα για να μη νιωσεις οτι \'υποχρεουσαι\" σε μια απαντηση..νιωθω οτι δε θελω να σε ενοχλησω και να σε αποσπασω απο την τροχεια των σκεψεων σου..

καλη δυναμη σε ολους....

----------


## weird

Θα σου πω τι συνέβη.
Φεύγω επιτέλους αύριο το πρωί.

Σ ευχαριστώ.

----------


## weird

Έλα μοναξιά
Έλα και σκέπασε με
Σε περίμενα
Σε φώναζα από μακριά.

Θα συνεχίσω
Τώρα πια
Ολομόναχη 
Μοναξιά μου
Μόνο εσύ μπορείς να έρθεις μαζί μου.

Τι ωραία
Που θα περνάμε
Θα φέρω
Παρέα και τις γκρεμισμένες
Μου ελπίδες να μας κρατάν
Φανάρι.

Θα φέρω παρέα 
Και τα δάκρυα
Να ενωθούν με τη θάλασσα
Και το θεριό
Που μέσα μου βρυχάται
Και τις μνήμες
Να με τσιμπάνε 
Σαν τσουκνίδες

Εσένα θα σε προστατεύσω.
Μόνο εσύ μου έμεινες τώρα.
Δεν θα ναι ρόδινα αλλά θα περνάμε.
Λίγο λίγο οι μέρες θα κυλάνε.

Μέχρι το πρωινό.

----------


## weird

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΠΤΩΣΗ

Κι όλο πέφτεις
Μέσα σε άβυσσο
ορμούμενος
απ τ άστρα

κι απο κείνο το μέσα σου
που πάλλεται

όλο πέφτεις
ρίχνεσαι
μέσα σε ίλιγγο
απο ήχους

νανουρίζεσαι


όλο πέφτεις
στο κενό
μετεωρίζεσαι

Ακραγγίζοντας το χνούδι 
του ονείρου.

----------


## weird

Η ΜΥΡΟΥΔΙΑ ΣΟΥ

Αποπνέεις ελευθερία
μα
μυρίζεις γή 
και χώμα

Ώστε
σου αρέσει να επιβάλλεσαι
σαν σεισμός
ή καταιγίδα

Μυρίζεις βροχή
άγρια όνειρα
και άσημο φόβο
καθώς

Ένα μικρό
κενό 
επιπλέει στα μάτια σου
κολυμπά
ικανό να στοχεύει 
το υπερπέραν 
άφαντου ορίζοντα.

Στο πουθενά...

Μυρίζεις 
παιδί
Μυρίζεις 
γυναίκα 
και κάτι ζεστό
που θέλει να αποδράσει

Να βρει το δρόμο του
δειλά δειλά
του προσώπου 
τον ασβέστη σου
να σπάσει.

----------


## weird

ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΦΤΑΝΩ

Μην κρέμεσαι τόσο
ψηλά
Δεν σε φτάνω
τα δάχτυλα τεντώνονται
έστω ελάχιστα
να σε αγγίξουν

λίγο στην άκρη
να νιώσουν την υφή σου

Μην κλειδαμπαρώνεσαι 
και μη μου φεύγεις

Όλο ανυψώνεσαι
προς τον ήλιο
Θέλεις να στεγνώσεις
μα ξεραίνεσαι.

Θα σε ποτίζω
και τα χέρια θα μουσκεύω
Τις σταγόνες σου θα γεύομαι
σαν γάργαρο νερό.

Κι ας μεθώ
κι ας τα χάνω
πρόθυμα 
θα κάθομαι
μές την παραζάλη σου

Γιατί θα σαι δροσιά
κάτω απο λιοπύρι
καλοκαιρινό

Ας γίνομαι μούσκεμα
κι ας αναρριγώ

Μον\' έλα
λίγο χαμηλά
γιατί έχω ώρα 
που βρίσκομαι
στων ποδιών τις μύτες
και θαρρώ
θα χάσω την ισορροπία μου
μέσα στην τόση προσπάθεια.

----------


## weird

Αλτερ 
φιλαράκι και όλοι όσοι μου σταθήκατε.
Καλώς σας βρήκα και πάλι  :Smile: 

Καλή συνέχεια του καλοκαιριού μας εύχομαι!

----------


## Arsi

Kαλώς ήρθες weird και καλή συνέχεια του καλοκαιριου :Smile: 

Ωραία είσοδο έκανες.....πολύ επιβλητικά και δυνατά τα ποιήματα σου....διεισδύουν κατευθείαν μέσα στην ψυχή....

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Kαλώς ήρθες weird και καλή συνέχεια του καλοκαιριου
> 
> Ωραία είσοδο έκανες.....πολύ επιβλητικά και δυνατά τα ποιήματα σου....διεισδύουν κατευθείαν μέσα στην ψυχή....


Γλυκιά μου κοπέλα
που τόσο μου συμπαραστάθηκες.

Σ ευχαριστώ.

Απο εκεί μέσα τα βούτηξα Αρσι μου,
απο βαθιά μέσα απο την ψυχή μου
κάτι έναστρα βράδια
που έκανε ησυχία τόση ώστε να ακούω τη φωνή της
ή καλύτερα, τον ψίθυρο  :Wink: 

Να σαι καλά, μου έλειψε ενας ευαίσθητος και ικανός αποδέκτης σαν εσένα  :Smile:

----------


## narnia

Καλώς ήρθες, καλά να περνάμε σε στεριές και θάλασσες.
...και δεν θα μου λείπεις γιατί είναι η ψυχή μου, το τραγούδι της ερήμου και σ\'ακολουθεί.

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα και καλως ηρθες πισω και παλι...
Θα ηθελα πολυ να μαθω τι ειδες,τι ενιωσες,πως περασες.
Ποσο εχει ηρεμησει η ψυχη σου και για τι καινουργιο ελπιζει.

Χαρηκα που σε ειχα και παλι εδω.
Ειναι καλο να μην ξεχνας οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι ποθ σε σκεφτονται και σε νοιαζονται κι ας μην τους γνωριζεις.

----------


## narnia

Γύρισα πιο μόνη από ποτέ. Δεν έχω ούτε ένα απόθεμα ψυχής για να το κάνω λέξεις. 
Τα μάτια μου με κοιτούν από απόσταση. Δεν είμαι εγώ που ήξερα. Ξοδεύτηκα στα πήγαινε και έλα. Δεν θέλω πια τίποτα άλλο για μένα, κουράστηκα. Τέλος οι προσπάθειες. Θα μείνω απαθής κι ό,τι θέλει να γίνει ας γίνει από μόνο του. θα μείνω θεατής.
Πάλι βρέχει... ας μην έβρεχε τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Alterego

Ειναι φορες που απλα δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις και πολυ..οταν κοιταζεις απο μακρια τον εαυτο σου ειναι τοσο κουραστικο να προσπαθεις και να ματωνεις χωρις καν ο ιδιος να θελει να επιστρεψει και παλι σε σενα.Ειναι αυτες οι φορες που απλα περιμενεις εστω για ενα μικρο σημαδι που θα σε βαλει και παλι πισω στον αγωνα.Ισως απλα να θες να χαλαρωσεις,να ξεκουραστεις..Ισως απλα να θες να κλεισεις τα ματια και να αφησεις αυτη την βροχη να σε παρει οπου θελει αυτη.Αστην να σου χαιδεψει για λιγο την σαρκα,να μπει μεσα στα σωθικα σου.Που ξερεις;..ισως νιωσεις και παλι την γλυκεια σου υπαρξη και παλι.Ισως να μυριζει τοσο ομορφα αυτη η βροχη που απλα σε χαλαρωνει.Κι ας το δακρυ να γινει ενα μαζι της.Η βροχη τις περισσοτερες φορες ξερει και νιωθει οσα εχεις μεσα σου.

Μην φοβασαι..δεν εχει τιποτα τελειωσει

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Καλημερα και καλως ηρθες πισω και παλι...
> Θα ηθελα πολυ να μαθω τι ειδες,τι ενιωσες,πως περασες.
> Ποσο εχει ηρεμησει η ψυχη σου και για τι καινουργιο ελπιζει.
> 
> Χαρηκα που σε ειχα και παλι εδω.
> Ειναι καλο να μην ξεχνας οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι ποθ σε σκεφτονται και σε νοιαζονται κι ας μην τους γνωριζεις.



Αλτερ...
ηρεμησε η ψυχή μου
ηταν το πιο όμορφο ταξίδι.
Ενιωθα κάθε στιγμή ζωντανή
άκουγα της ψυχής μου το τραγούδι

μιλούσα με τους χωρικούς
έγραφα
διάβαζα
τόση επαφή και τόση γαλήνη.
Ακόμα και το κλάμα ήταν λύτρωση.

Μα δεν έμεινα όσο θα έπρεπε.
Δεν βρήκα διαθέσιμο δωμάτιο όσο θα θελα.

Κι έτσι, έφυγα διακοπές με παρέα όπως το χαμε σχεδιάσει.

Δεν ήμουν έτοιμη να δω ανθρώπους. 
Εχασα την επαφή
αγρίεψα
το συναίσθημά μου πάγωσε
κι όλη την ώρα τρωγόμουν με τους άλλους μα κυρίως με μένα.

Τα αγρίμια μέσα μου λυσσομανούν ακόμα
και θέλω κάποτε να μαλακώσω.
Είμαι αιχμηρή ακόμα...

Σ ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.

Να σαι καλά

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vaya_
> Γύρισα πιο μόνη από ποτέ. Δεν έχω ούτε ένα απόθεμα ψυχής για να το κάνω λέξεις. 
> Τα μάτια μου με κοιτούν από απόσταση. Δεν είμαι εγώ που ήξερα. Ξοδεύτηκα στα πήγαινε και έλα. Δεν θέλω πια τίποτα άλλο για μένα, κουράστηκα. Τέλος οι προσπάθειες. Θα μείνω απαθής κι ό,τι θέλει να γίνει ας γίνει από μόνο του. θα μείνω θεατής.
> Πάλι βρέχει... ας μην έβρεχε τουλάχιστον.


Γλυκιά μου
καμιά φορά
και η απάθεια και η ακινησία
είναι πολύτιμοι οδηγοί.

Σαν φτάνεις στον πάτο,
δεν μένει παρά μονάχα το να αναδυθείς.

Είμαστε δίπλα σου να μοιραστείς ότι θέλει η καρδούλα σου!

----------


## weird

Γλύκα
γλυκα
σήμερα
σαν κάπως να αλάφρωσα
απο το βαρύ φορτίο μου

και σαν τα πέταλα μέσα μου
να είναι περισσότερα απο τα αγκάθια.

Φίλε άλτερ, όποτε μπορέσεις 
γράψε νέα σου  :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Θα γραψω συντομα....
Σ\'ευχαριστω που εισαι εδω..
Καλη σου νυχτα

Η αισθηση της ηρεμιας σου μου δινει γαληνη..

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Θα γραψω συντομα....
> Σ\'ευχαριστω που εισαι εδω..
> Καλη σου νυχτα
> 
> Η αισθηση της ηρεμιας σου μου δινει γαληνη..


 :Smile: 
Θα περιμένω να σε ακούσω. 
Θέλω κι εγώ να μοιραστώ το τι έγινε, όταν βρω τη δύναμη.

----------


## weird

Αφιερωμένο στην μητέρα μου. 

Η ΦΛΟΓΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΕΜΟΠΑΙΖΕ.


_«Ήτανε εκείνη η παιδούλα η πλασμένη για ευτυχία
Που χάριζε σ’ όποιον τον ήθελε το θησαυρό της καρδιάς της
Θα μπορούσε να δώσει τη ζωή της για τη ζωή των άλλων
Περιτριγυρισμένη από τα νεογέννητα του έρωτά της».

Μισέλ Ουελμπέκ “ Τα στοιχειώδη σωματίδια”._ 




Σε όποιον το ήθελε
Ευπρόσιτο το είχες
Το χάδι σου 
Το άγγιγμα
Το τρυφερό σου βλέμμα.

Μικρός Άγγελος, ανυπεράσπιστος
Βρέθηκες
Στην πύλη των ανθρώπων
Τον λίχνο της αγάπης να κρατάς
Τη φλόγα που τρεμόπαιζε στα χέρια σου
Μην σβήσει


Όλο χάριζες
Σ όποιον ήθελε να λάβει
Ζητώντας σου
Με μιαν ικεσία
Τρυφερή 
Αγνή
Ολοκάθαρη
Και γι αυτό σκληρή κάτι φορές

Ώστε
Κουρασμένη η ψυχή σου
Έγερνε στην κάμαρη τα βράδια
Σφουγγίζοντας τα δάκρυα από το μαξιλάρι
Για τα μη καμωμένα όνειρα
Που σαν το νερό έτρεχαν
Μακριά σου ορμητικά.

Μέσα στην μοναξιά σου
Έπλεκες στεφάνια από λουλούδια
Και τάιζες τα πουλιά με τα τραγούδια σου
Υμνούσες την ζωή, τον έρωτα 
Και όλα τα ωραία
Που γι αυτά άξιζε να ζει κανείς

Αναπάντεχα μόνη
Μέσα στην γλυκύτητά σου
Πείσμωνες κάτι φορές
Καθώς κανείς δεν ήταν εκεί
Να καταλάβει
Να απαντήσει

Ώσπου…

Σαν μαχαιριά ο χρόνος 
Σε καρφίτσωσε
Πάνω στου ουρανού το χρώμα
Μουντή 
Να αγναντεύεις τα αιωνίως
Αναπάντητα «γιατί» σου
Τον ήλιο που σου χαμογελά
Και τ’ αγριοχελίδονα
Που σου φιλούν τα χείλη. 
Ασταμάτητα.

----------


## narnia

weird τα λόγια σου ένας ύμνος. Ωδή στη μάνα που σε τάισε ευαισθησία κι αγάπη για τον άνθρωπο. Με συγκινείς πάντα.Ξεχωρίζεις κι ό,τι γράφεις είναι κάτι από εκείνη γιατί είσαι \"κάτι\" από εκείνη.
Η μητέρα σου αναπάντεχα μόνη δεν ένιωσε ποτέ γιατί είχες πάντα στη σκέψη σου εκείνη όπως νοιάζεσαι για όλους. Μοιράζεσαι όπως σου έμαθε. Απλόχερα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vaya_
> weird τα λόγια σου ένας ύμνος. Ωδή στη μάνα που σε τάισε ευαισθησία κι αγάπη για τον άνθρωπο. Με συγκινείς πάντα.Ξεχωρίζεις κι ό,τι γράφεις είναι κάτι από εκείνη γιατί είσαι \"κάτι\" από εκείνη.
> Η μητέρα σου αναπάντεχα μόνη δεν ένιωσε ποτέ γιατί είχες πάντα στη σκέψη σου εκείνη όπως νοιάζεσαι για όλους. Μοιράζεσαι όπως σου έμαθε. Απλόχερα.


Αχ Βαγια.... πως να σου πω τί με έκανες να νιώσω... 
σ ευχαριστω!
Είμαι κάτι απο κείνη....

Είμαι κάτι απο κείνη...

Τι όμορφα λόγια.

Πόσο θα θελα να έχω την ομορφιά της ψυχής της...

Καμιά φορά νιώθω οτι, έχω τόσα σκότη και σκληρά σημεία μέσα μου....

Ισως και γιατί ξέρω, οτι ήταν τοσο μα τόσο καλόκαρδη κι ευαίσθητη

που δεν μίλαγε...

μόνο πρόσφερε...

Δεν άντεξε η καρδούλα της όμως.

Μας αφησε.


Ετσι προσπαθώ να είμαι μαλακή

αλλά γίνομαι και σκληρή κάτι φορές.

Νιώθω τυχερή πάντως που την είχα, που την έχω, μάνα.

Σ ευχαριστώ.

----------


## weird

Βάγια, με έκανες να κλάψω...

Μακάρι, να ήμουν λίγο πιο μεγάλη όταν την έχανα.

Θα της είχα κρατήσει το χέρι.

Δεν θα φοβόμουν τον επικείμενο θάνατο.

Ετσι όπως τώρα κρατώ το χέρι στην γιαγιά μου κι εκείνη αργοσβήνει.


Αυτό είναι το παράπονό μου.

Γιατί ξέρω οτι δεν της στάθηκαν΄ψ υ χ ι κ α όσο θα έπρεπε... δεν της έλεγαν καν την αλήθεια! Δεν άντεχαν. 

Και συχνά δεν την καταλάβαιναν.


Μακάρι να με ένιωθε, όπως λες, κι ας ήμουν μικρό παιδάκι.

Μακάρι να με ένιωθε δίπλα της.

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα..Τα οσα διαβαζω με κανουν να νιωθω δεος για το μεγαλειο ψυχων καποιων ανθρωπων.Ειναι πανεμορφο και το εχω ξαναπει να συναντας ανθρωπους που να μπορουν να μιλουν για σενα μεσα στην ψυχη σου και για ακομα μια φορα σας ευχαριστω.

Αγαπημενη μου φιλη weird χαρηκα που σε ξαναβρηκα εδω,μου ελειψε ο γραπτος σου λογος.Δεν ξερω τι εχει συμβει,θα πρεπει να ηταν ομως κατι σκληρο για να σε κανει να θες να φυγεις τοσο μακρια,να ξεφυγεις..μερικες φορες μπορει η φυγη να ειναι ευκολη λυση αλλα θελει τοση δυναμη να το κανεις.Απλα να φυγεις...να φυγεις για καποιο διαστημα με τις σκεψεις σου,με σενα και να ηρεμησεις την ψυχη σου.Να μην εχεις αναγκη τοσο να μιλησεις με καποιον απλα να θες να συναντησεις τον εαυτο σου και να τα πειτε οι δυο σας.Και εσυ βρηκες την δυναμη μεσα στην αδυναμια σου και το εκανες.Οτι κι αν εκανες εκει που πηγες,οτι κι αν σου προσφερθηκε εκανες μια μικρη αλλαγη,εδωσες ενα φρεσκο αερα στις σκεψεις και στον καημο.Και για μενα αυτο ειναι απο τα σημαντικοτερα βηματα που μπορεις να κανεις.Να ξερες ποσο πολυ θελω να ηρεμησω εστω και για λιγο το μυαλο μου.Μερικες φορες το νιωθω τοσο βαρυ,τοσο δυστροπο,τοσο εξαντλημενο που δεν μπορω να βρω ουτε μια στιγμη ηρεμιας.Οσο κολλημενο κι αν ειναι το μυαλο μου στα ιδια και στα ιδια,οι σκεψεις δεν σταματουν ποτε να με γυροφερνουν.Ολο λεω να ξεφυγω κι ολο μενω ακριβως στο ιδιο σημειο..Πως γινεται να σκεφτομαι συνεχως τα ιδια και τα ιδια?Τους ιδιους φοβους και προβληματισμους;..πως γινεται να μην μπορω να λειτουργησω και να νιωθω ακομη και τα ακρα μου ανυμπορα;..δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω.
Η μανια μου να γνωρισω σχεδον τα παντα αρχιζει να σβηνει γιατι δεν της δινω πια τροφη,ουτε καν σε μενα για να ελπιζω.Νιωθω να ειμαι ακινητος εδω και πολυ καιρο και το μονο που κινειται ειναι τα ημερολογι απεναντι μου.Σβηνοντας μια μια τις μερες νιωθω να σβηνω και εγω μαζι τους.Παλεψα και παλευω μα δυσκολευομαι πολυ...παρα πολυ.Και οσο κι αν θελω να ζησω κατι με τραβαει πισω λες και εγω ο ιδιος θελω να βασανιζω εμενα,λες και εχω να ξεπληρωσω μια καταρα,ενα τιμημα,μια τιμωρια.Ποση δυναμη χρειαζομαι να ξυπναω καθε πρωι να πηγαινω δουλεια,να κανω ακριβως τα ιδια και τα ιδια χωρις ευχαριστηση.Ναι νιωθω οτι βουλιαζω..

Ουτε ορεξη για διαλογο δεν εχω,απομονωνομαι.Βλεπω τους ανθρωπους απλα για να τους βλεπω.Τρωω απλα γιατι τρωω,καιμαμαι 5-6 ωρες γιατι πρεπει..Εγω που ειχα εντονες τις ασθησεις μου νιωθω να τις χανω.Εγω που αγαπω τοσο πολυ την ζωη νιωθω να με εγκαταλειπει.Ακομη και το φεγγαρι και τα αστερια μου φαινονται ξενα,ακομη και η ποιηση που τοσο αγαπω και τα γραψιμο μοιαζουν αψυχα.Φοβαμαι και οσο φοβαμαι τοσο χανω την δυναμη,τον στοχο.Και ακομη εγω που ζητουσα παντοτε ανθρωπους να με βοηθησουν νιωθω οτι δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα πια,δεν ζηταω βοηθεια.Γιατι σκοτωνω την υπαρξη μου που εδωσε τοσα σε μενα;Γιατι το κανω αυτο στον εαυτο μου;Τι φταιει ακριβως;

Συγνωμη που ειπα πολλα...μα με επιασε η αναγκη να απελευθερωθω εστω και για λιγο.Γιατι αυτη η φυλακη μου με πνιγει.

----------


## Alterego

...Οσο για τα υπεροχα λογια για την μητερα σου το μονο που με κανουν να νιωθω ειναι δεος.
Γιατι μπροστα στο θανατο μονο αυτο μπορω να νιωσω.Δεν τον εχω βιωσει μα βιωνω αυτο που νιωθεις εσυ τοσο γλυκα για την μητερα σου.Νιωθω οτι ζει μαζι σου οπως ζω εγω με την δικια μου.Δεν νιωθω την απουσια της γιατι υπαρχει και οσο υπαρχει για σενα δεν θα χαθει ποτε.Σκληρη η απωλεια,μα μεσα μας οτι εχουμε δεν θα σβησει ποτε,γιατι ειναι απλα δικο μας..Γραφε,γραφε οσο θες και εγω θα ακουω οτι λες και μου αρεσει...
Δεν ειμαι ικανος να μιλω για κατι τοσο ιερο,μα μπορω να σου πω οτι πιστευω πως τωρα εστω και ετσι εισαι τοσο κοντα της οσο ποτε.Και ξερω πως η γλυκεια σου ψυχη εχει την γευση της μητερας σου..

Να εισαι καλα και να μου δινεις παντοτε εμπνευση!

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Καλησπερα..Τα οσα διαβαζω με κανουν να νιωθω δεος για το μεγαλειο ψυχων καποιων ανθρωπων.Ειναι πανεμορφο και το εχω ξαναπει να συναντας ανθρωπους που να μπορουν να μιλουν για σενα μεσα στην ψυχη σου και για ακομα μια φορα σας ευχαριστω.
> 
> Αγαπημενη μου φιλη weird χαρηκα που σε ξαναβρηκα εδω,μου ελειψε ο γραπτος σου λογος.Δεν ξερω τι εχει συμβει,θα πρεπει να ηταν ομως κατι σκληρο για να σε κανει να θες να φυγεις τοσο μακρια,να ξεφυγεις..μερικες φορες μπορει η φυγη να ειναι ευκολη λυση αλλα θελει τοση δυναμη να το κανεις.Απλα να φυγεις...να φυγεις για καποιο διαστημα με τις σκεψεις σου,με σενα και να ηρεμησεις την ψυχη σου.Να μην εχεις αναγκη τοσο να μιλησεις με καποιον απλα να θες να συναντησεις τον εαυτο σου και να τα πειτε οι δυο σας.Και εσυ βρηκες την δυναμη μεσα στην αδυναμια σου και το εκανες.Οτι κι αν εκανες εκει που πηγες,οτι κι αν σου προσφερθηκε εκανες μια μικρη αλλαγη,εδωσες ενα φρεσκο αερα στις σκεψεις και στον καημο.Και για μενα αυτο ειναι απο τα σημαντικοτερα βηματα που μπορεις να κανεις.Να ξερες ποσο πολυ θελω να ηρεμησω εστω και για λιγο το μυαλο μου.Μερικες φορες το νιωθω τοσο βαρυ,τοσο δυστροπο,τοσο εξαντλημενο που δεν μπορω να βρω ουτε μια στιγμη ηρεμιας.Οσο κολλημενο κι αν ειναι το μυαλο μου στα ιδια και στα ιδια,οι σκεψεις δεν σταματουν ποτε να με γυροφερνουν.Ολο λεω να ξεφυγω κι ολο μενω ακριβως στο ιδιο σημειο..Πως γινεται να σκεφτομαι συνεχως τα ιδια και τα ιδια?Τους ιδιους φοβους και προβληματισμους;..πως γινεται να μην μπορω να λειτουργησω και να νιωθω ακομη και τα ακρα μου ανυμπορα;..δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω.
> Η μανια μου να γνωρισω σχεδον τα παντα αρχιζει να σβηνει γιατι δεν της δινω πια τροφη,ουτε καν σε μενα για να ελπιζω.Νιωθω να ειμαι ακινητος εδω και πολυ καιρο και το μονο που κινειται ειναι τα ημερολογι απεναντι μου.Σβηνοντας μια μια τις μερες νιωθω να σβηνω και εγω μαζι τους.Παλεψα και παλευω μα δυσκολευομαι πολυ...παρα πολυ.Και οσο κι αν θελω να ζησω κατι με τραβαει πισω λες και εγω ο ιδιος θελω να βασανιζω εμενα,λες και εχω να ξεπληρωσω μια καταρα,ενα τιμημα,μια τιμωρια.Ποση δυναμη χρειαζομαι να ξυπναω καθε πρωι να πηγαινω δουλεια,να κανω ακριβως τα ιδια και τα ιδια χωρις ευχαριστηση.Ναι νιωθω οτι βουλιαζω..
> 
> Ουτε ορεξη για διαλογο δεν εχω,απομονωνομαι.Βλεπω τους ανθρωπους απλα για να τους βλεπω.Τρωω απλα γιατι τρωω,καιμαμαι 5-6 ωρες γιατι πρεπει..Εγω που ειχα εντονες τις ασθησεις μου νιωθω να τις χανω.Εγω που αγαπω τοσο πολυ την ζωη νιωθω να με εγκαταλειπει.Ακομη και το φεγγαρι και τα αστερια μου φαινονται ξενα,ακομη και η ποιηση που τοσο αγαπω και τα γραψιμο μοιαζουν αψυχα.Φοβαμαι και οσο φοβαμαι τοσο χανω την δυναμη,τον στοχο.Και ακομη εγω που ζητουσα παντοτε ανθρωπους να με βοηθησουν νιωθω οτι δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα πια,δεν ζηταω βοηθεια.Γιατι σκοτωνω την υπαρξη μου που εδωσε τοσα σε μενα;Γιατι το κανω αυτο στον εαυτο μου;Τι φταιει ακριβως;
> 
> Συγνωμη που ειπα πολλα...μα με επιασε η αναγκη να απελευθερωθω εστω και για λιγο.Γιατι αυτη η φυλακη μου με πνιγει.


αχ Αλτερακο

καθολου δν κουραζεις!

ισα ισα ειναι πολυ ανακουφιστικο

ειναι ρε παιδι μου η ταυτιση που νιωθω

με αυτο που λες

οταν το συναισθημα εχει τετοιους τονους που ειναι καπως λιγο οταν το πεις σε καποιον φιλο...

δεν ειναι αυτο ακριβως που ζητας...

αχ...

----------


## narnia

Είπα θα φύγω και θα γυρίσω με αναμνήσεις λυτρωτικές. Σε γέλασα κι εσένα Αλτερ μου.
Είπα θα μείνω και θα μείνω να προσμένω ανέλπιδα όσα θα ρθουν να με βρουν. Μα μέσα μου κάτι παλεύει να ξυπνήσει από το τίποτα που ζει. Είμαι ακόμα ζωντανή. Ήθελα μόνο να χω δύναμη για να τη μοιραστώ μαζί σου. Που να τη βρω? Κι εσύ τα ίδια βλέπω,αχ μετανιώνω που λίγο χρώμα δεν σου έφερα. 
Η weird έχει εκείνη αυτό που έχασα. Τη δύναμη να γράφει συγκλονιστικά. Ελπίζω να σε ταρακουνήσει λίγο η ομορφιά των λόγων της και να ξεχάσεις κάτι από την πίκρα της ενδοσκόπησής σου. Αν δεν κρατηθούμε στην αρένα θα μας φάνε τα λιοντάρια.Οση κούραση κι αν έχει αυτός ο δρόμος μην παραιτηθείς κι εσύ. Μίλα μας για να ξεχνάμε. Γράφε για να μοιραστούμε.

----------


## Alterego

...Και τι ακριβως ζηταω;Δεν ξερω αν εχω καταλαβει ποτε.Δεν ξερω αν θα καταλαβω ποτε τι ακριβως ζητω.
Ισως καποτε στην πορεια φανει..ισως και οχι.Ειναι λυπητερο να βλεπεις και αλλους ανθρωπους να υποφερουν σαν και σενα μα και λυτρωτικο που μπορουν να σε καταλαβουν.Να τους γραφεις να τους μιλας χωρις να ξερεις πως πινουν καν το καφε τους η πως μοιαζουν τα δακτυλα τους.
Ειναι πραγματικα λυτρωση..και ειναι τοσα που θελω να πω.Και ελπιζω να μη νχασω ποτε την δυναμη μου να γραφω.

Φιλη μου vaya..
Καλησπερα.Εγω δεν γελαστηκα,περιμενω ακομη τις λυτρωτικες σου λεξεις.Μην με γελασεις αλλα ουτε και τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο.Οπως ειπες εισαι ζωντανη και αυτο ειναι ενα σημαδι λυτρωσης.Το χρωμα το χαριζεις ακομη και που εισαι εδω.Που γραφεις..χρωματα ειναι τα διαφορα συναισθηματα που βιωνουμε εδω μαζι.Μην εγκαταλειψεις θα με παρασυρεις και εμενα.
Τα λογια σας ειναι πνοη και ο αγωνας γινεται ισος.Θα παλευουμε μαζι..θα σας νιωθω για να μοιραζομαι τα συναισθηματα μου πιο ηπια.Εδω...κοντα...αυτη την στιγμη δεν φοβαμαι...ξερω πως δεν ειμαι μονος.Ξερω πως καποιος εκει εξω με νιωθει..τωρα δεν εχω αναγκη πολλα πολλα,μου αρκει η γλυκεια σας συντροφια..
Οσο για την weird δεν θα παψει να μου δινει λυτρωση,μιλα τοσο απο την ψυχη μου.Λεει οσα φοβαμαι να πω.Και την ευχαριστω για ακομη μια φορα.Μην χανεσαι..
Καληνυχτα....

----------


## weird

Παιδιά μου...

αγαπημένα μου παιδιά!

Πόση δύναμη έχετε μέσα στις ψυχούλες σας, κι ας μην το νιώθετε.

Γλυκές μου υπάρξεις, πόσα σας βαραίνουν....

Πόσα...

Μα οι άνθρωποι...

Οι άνθρωποι μπορούνε να απλώνουνε τα χέρια ο ένας στον άλλο

και μέσα στον μικρό Παράδεισο που χτίζουν να ανασαίνουν...

Πόσο πονάω για τα βάσανά σας.

Για το χαμόγελο που νωρίς σας το κλεψαν...

Μα τίποτα δεν χάθηκε ακόμα, αγαπημένα μου παιδιά, καλοί μου φίλοι, που την ώρα της απόγνωσής μου, τόσο μεγαλόψυχα με στηρίξατε.

Να ξέρατε πόσο.

Σας ευχαριστώ που υπάρχετε.

Και που συνεχίζετε να δίνετε τον Καλό Αγώνα.

Πιστεύω σε σας.

----------


## Alterego

Προχθες ξυπνησα καπως αλλιως...ενιωσα την υπαρξη σας και πια δεν ενιωθα μονος.
Ηταν πανεμορφο το συναισθημα...αισθανομουν πως ειστε εδω και μιλαμε.
Και ποσα αλλα θελω να πω.Μα δεν θελω να καταστρεψω το ομορφο συναισθημα της σιντροφιας και της καθαροτητας

Καλημερα σας

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Μερικες φορες το νιωθω τοσο βαρυ,τοσο δυστροπο,τοσο εξαντλημενο που δεν μπορω να βρω ουτε μια στιγμη ηρεμιας.Οσο κολλημενο κι αν ειναι το μυαλο μου στα ιδια και στα ιδια,οι σκεψεις δεν σταματουν ποτε να με γυροφερνουν.Ολο λεω να ξεφυγω κι ολο μενω ακριβως στο ιδιο σημειο..Πως γινεται να σκεφτομαι συνεχως τα ιδια και τα ιδια?Τους ιδιους φοβους και προβληματισμους;..πως γινεται να μην μπορω να λειτουργησω και να νιωθω ακομη και τα ακρα μου ανυμπορα;..δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω.
> Η μανια μου να γνωρισω σχεδον τα παντα αρχιζει να σβηνει γιατι δεν της δινω πια τροφη,ουτε καν σε μενα για να ελπιζω.Νιωθω να ειμαι ακινητος εδω και πολυ καιρο και το μονο που κινειται ειναι τα ημερολογι απεναντι μου.Σβηνοντας μια μια τις μερες νιωθω να σβηνω και εγω μαζι τους.Παλεψα και παλευω μα δυσκολευομαι πολυ...παρα πολυ.Και οσο κι αν θελω να ζησω κατι με τραβαει πισω λες και εγω ο ιδιος θελω να βασανιζω εμενα,λες και εχω να ξεπληρωσω μια καταρα,ενα τιμημα,μια τιμωρια.Ποση δυναμη χρειαζομαι να ξυπναω καθε πρωι να πηγαινω δουλεια,να κανω ακριβως τα ιδια και τα ιδια χωρις ευχαριστηση.Ναι νιωθω οτι βουλιαζω..
> 
> Ουτε ορεξη για διαλογο δεν εχω,απομονωνομαι.Βλεπω τους ανθρωπους απλα για να τους βλεπω.Τρωω απλα γιατι τρωω,καιμαμαι 5-6 ωρες γιατι πρεπει..Εγω που ειχα εντονες τις ασθησεις μου νιωθω να τις χανω.Εγω που αγαπω τοσο πολυ την ζωη νιωθω να με εγκαταλειπει.Ακομη και το φεγγαρι και τα αστερια μου φαινονται ξενα,ακομη και η ποιηση που τοσο αγαπω και τα γραψιμο μοιαζουν αψυχα.Φοβαμαι και οσο φοβαμαι τοσο χανω την δυναμη,τον στοχο.Και ακομη εγω που ζητουσα παντοτε ανθρωπους να με βοηθησουν νιωθω οτι δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα πια,δεν ζηταω βοηθεια.Γιατι σκοτωνω την υπαρξη μου που εδωσε τοσα σε μενα;Γιατι το κανω αυτο στον εαυτο μου;Τι φταιει ακριβως;
> 
> Συγνωμη που ειπα πολλα...μα με επιασε η αναγκη να απελευθερωθω εστω και για λιγο.Γιατι αυτη η φυλακη μου με πνιγει.


alterego ήθελα να σου γράψω από τότε που διάβασα αυτό το κομμάτι....
Τα λόγια σου περιγράφουν μια λυπημένη κατάσταση αλλά μου έκανε εντύπωση η δύναμή σου.Όσο τα διάβαζα ανεξάρτητα απ\'τα λεγόμενα ένιωθα μια φοβερή δύναμη και σοφία να σε περικλείει....
σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο απ\'την καρδιά μου.......

----------


## weird

Κι εγώ το νιώθω αυτό Αρσι μου

Ποση δύναμη και ζωντάνια κι ευαισθησία βλέπω σε αυτόν τον άνθρωπο..
Οταν \'εφυγα για να ηρεμήσω, έλεγα, αφού υπάρχουν τέτοιες ψυχές, κάνε κουράγιο. 

Κι έκανα  :Smile: 

Alter, χαίρομαι που μας νιώθεις δίπλα σου.

----------


## Arsi

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.....

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα...Εδω νιωθω τοση οικειοτητα...τοσο ζεστα.


Φιλη μου Αρσι δεν θα σου πω ευχαριστω μονο για τα καλα σου λογια αλλα ευχαριστω που μπορεις να δεις μεσα απο τα λογια μου πως δεν εχω χασει την δυναμη μου.Μερικες φορες χρειαζεσαι ανθρωπους να σε κανουν και εσυ ο ιδιος να δεις ποση δυναμη εχεις μεσα σου..Ειναι φορες που δεν το χρειαζομαι γιατι ξερω και την νιωθω..Μεσα απο το πονεμενο μου γραπτο πριν κατι μερες μπορεσες να δεις την δυναμη μου...και δεν ηταν ευκολο.Τωα πια μπορω να λεω οτι νιωθω γιατι δεν φοβαμαι πως κανεις δεν μπορει να καταλαβει.Η δυναμη μου μερικες φορες ειναι οτι μου εχει απομεινει και το αντιλαμβανομαι.Χωρις τον ψυχικο μου κοσμο δεν υπαρχω.Και θα παλευω οσο υπαρχω και ζω γιατι τα περιθωρια στενευουν και το μονο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να αντεχεις να εχεις πιστη και δυναμη.Αιωνια πιστη...αιωνια δυναμη...γιατι μπορουμε..

Γλυκεια μου weird.......απλα να ξερεις ποσο σε νιωθω και ποση ηρεμια μου δινεις που μπορεις να με νιωθεις.Κανε κουραγιο και θα ειμαι διπλα σου να παιρνω και εγω λιγο..Και μακαρι να μπορουσα να σου διωξω το δακρυ σου.Να εισαι καλα!....και ευχαριστω 

Μεινετε εδω..να κανουμε τον πονο τραγουδι και τον καημο μελωδια.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Καλησπερα..Τα οσα διαβαζω με κανουν να νιωθω δεος για το μεγαλειο ψυχων καποιων ανθρωπων.Ειναι πανεμορφο και το εχω ξαναπει να συναντας ανθρωπους που να μπορουν να μιλουν για σενα μεσα στην ψυχη σου και για ακομα μια φορα σας ευχαριστω.
> 
> Αγαπημενη μου φιλη weird χαρηκα που σε ξαναβρηκα εδω,μου ελειψε ο γραπτος σου λογος.Δεν ξερω τι εχει συμβει,θα πρεπει να ηταν ομως κατι σκληρο για να σε κανει να θες να φυγεις τοσο μακρια,να ξεφυγεις..μερικες φορες μπορει η φυγη να ειναι ευκολη λυση αλλα θελει τοση δυναμη να το κανεις.Απλα να φυγεις...να φυγεις για καποιο διαστημα με τις σκεψεις σου,με σενα και να ηρεμησεις την ψυχη σου.Να μην εχεις αναγκη τοσο να μιλησεις με καποιον απλα να θες να συναντησεις τον εαυτο σου και να τα πειτε οι δυο σας.Και εσυ βρηκες την δυναμη μεσα στην αδυναμια σου και το εκανες.
> 
> Εχω την αίσθηση οτι η αδυναμία μου μου έδωσε την δύναμη να το κάνω... δεν με ένοιαζε τίποτα άλλο, απο το να φύγω.. και τώρα με πιάνει η επιθυμία, αλλά εντάξει, έχω λουστεί το σοκ των πρώτων ημερών και αντέχω να μένω και να το αντιμετωπίζω. 
> 
> 
> Οτι κι αν εκανες εκει που πηγες,οτι κι αν σου προσφερθηκε εκανες μια μικρη αλλαγη,εδωσες ενα φρεσκο αερα στις σκεψεις και στον καημο.Και για μενα αυτο ειναι απο τα σημαντικοτερα βηματα που μπορεις να κανεις.
> ...


Αν κοιτάξεις μέσα σου βαθιά, θα βρεις απο που ξεκίνησε όλη αυτή η Πτώση φιλαράκι.
Είμαι δίπλα σου να σου κρατώ το χέρι!
Δεν είσαι μόνος  :Smile: 

Μην φοβάσαι να κοιτάξεις μέσα, στο βαθύ πηγάδι μέσα..

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Καλησπερα...Εδω νιωθω τοση οικειοτητα...τοσο ζεστα.
> 
> 
> Φιλη μου Αρσι δεν θα σου πω ευχαριστω μονο για τα καλα σου λογια αλλα ευχαριστω που μπορεις να δεις μεσα απο τα λογια μου πως δεν εχω χασει την δυναμη μου.Μερικες φορες χρειαζεσαι ανθρωπους να σε κανουν και εσυ ο ιδιος να δεις ποση δυναμη εχεις μεσα σου..Ειναι φορες που δεν το χρειαζομαι γιατι ξερω και την νιωθω..Μεσα απο το πονεμενο μου γραπτο πριν κατι μερες μπορεσες να δεις την δυναμη μου...και δεν ηταν ευκολο.Τωα πια μπορω να λεω οτι νιωθω γιατι δεν φοβαμαι πως κανεις δεν μπορει να καταλαβει.Η δυναμη μου μερικες φορες ειναι οτι μου εχει απομεινει και το αντιλαμβανομαι.Χωρις τον ψυχικο μου κοσμο δεν υπαρχω.Και θα παλευω οσο υπαρχω και ζω γιατι τα περιθωρια στενευουν και το μονο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να αντεχεις να εχεις πιστη και δυναμη.Αιωνια πιστη...αιωνια δυναμη...γιατι μπορουμε..
> 
> Γλυκεια μου weird.......απλα να ξερεις ποσο σε νιωθω και ποση ηρεμια μου δινεις που μπορεις να με νιωθεις.Κανε κουραγιο και θα ειμαι διπλα σου να παιρνω και εγω λιγο..Και μακαρι να μπορουσα να σου διωξω το δακρυ σου.Να εισαι καλα!....και ευχαριστω 
> 
> Μεινετε εδω..να κανουμε τον πονο τραγουδι και τον καημο μελωδια.


Ναι, καμιά φορα χρειαζόμαστε τους άλλους- καθρέπτες, να μας δείξουν το μέσα μας...

Χαίρομαι που είσαι σε περισσότερη επαφή με την δύναμή σου Αλτερ!

\"Χωρίς τον ψυχικό μου κόσμο δεν υπάρχω\"
Δυνατή φράση...

----------


## weird

Alter μου, το είχα γράψει και παλιότερα στο φόρουμ, δεν ξέρω αν το διάβασες...
Ορίστε γλυκέ μου  :Smile: 

Το βαθύ πηγάδι

Φοβάσαι να σκύψεις και να κοιτάξεις…
Στο βαθύ πηγάδι μέσα
Μη τυχόν και δεις κάτι
Που δεν θ’ αναγνωρίσεις 
Μα, τόσο δικό σου θα ‘ναι.
Μη τυχόν σιωπήσεις και αφεθείς
Στην απουσία κάθε ήχου 
Σε μια μικρή,
Λεπτή στιγμούλα, 
Σε μια πρωτόγνωρη επαφή.

Φοβάσαι μην συναντήσεις 
Μιαν εικόνα να τρεμοπαίζει
Και συνάμα να σου γνέφει
Να πας όλο και πιο κοντά…
Ίσως το χέρι αν απλώσεις
Και το κορμί λίγο τεντώσεις,
Μα, 
πως θα κρατηθείς μετά;

Πως θα αντέξεις 
να μην πέσεις…
Μέσα
Στο βαθύ πηγάδι
Να μην γευτείς έστω για λίγο, 
Το δροσερό του το νερό;
Ίσα να πάρεις μιαν ανάσα, 
Ίσα να νιώσεις 
Να ακουμπήσεις
Φευγαλέα να γνωρίσεις
Κι ας χαθείς μετά.

Μα…
Στ’ αλήθεια

Ποτέ δεν έμαθες 
Αν θα βυθιστείς 
Ή
Αν θ’ αναδυθείς
Παρά μόνο υπέθεσες
Με την σκοτεινή δύναμη του φόβου σου..
Αυτό
Που από όλα πιο πολύ δεν άντεχες:
Την πτώση,
Το τέλος,
Το χωρίς επιστροφή.

----------


## Arsi

Alterego είμαι πραγματικά γοητευμένη απ\'το λόγο σου.
Ειλικρινά νιώθω ένα μεγαλείο ψυχής.
Μέχρι σήμερα δε διάβασα την ιστορία σου...θα το κάνω σύντομα....μου έχει κεντρίσει το ενδιαφέρον όλο αυτό που εκπέμπεις.
Τα λόγια σου και η παρουσία σου μου δίνει δύναμη και μένα,να΄σαι πάντα καλά :Smile:

----------


## weird

Αλτερ, Βάγια... 

Σήμερα δεν είμαι καλά.

Σήμερα δεν είμαι καλά και κάνω υπομονή.

Νιώθω πιο έτοιμη να μιλήσω.

Πιο έτοιμη.

Είναι μια κρίση συναισθήματος και θα περάσει.

Το ξέρω το συναίσθημά μου, είναι έντονο το άτιμο.

Κυκλοθυμικό.

Σήμερα είναι έντονα κάτω κι απο το πρωί κλαίω.

Χτες ήμουν τόσο καλά... ή έτσι νόμιζα.

Θα κάθομαι να γράφω εδω τις διαθέσεις μου μπας και τις κουμαντάρω.

Θα κάνω υπομονή.

Ηταν να πάω στο εξοχικό ενός φίλου, ούτε να το σκέφτομαι δεν θέλω.

Μου την έιπαν που άργησα να ξυπνήσω και να φύγω ( χτες ήπια πολύ κρασί και κοιμήθηκα βαριά) και με κατέτκλισε απελπισία.

Αρχισα να κλαίω κι έκλεισα το τηλ.

Συνήθως δεν φέρομαι έτσι.

Τώρα όμως το συναίσθημά μου είναι στα χάι του.

Πρέπει να κάνω υπομονή.

Μπόρα είναι θα περάσει.

----------


## weird

Άκουγα ένα τραγούδι, μου σηκώνεται η τρίχα όταν το ακούω.

Θέλω να μας το αφιερώσω εδώ, σε όλους μας...

Λέγεται, \"όλης της γης τα μυστικά\".

Στίχοι: Πέτρος Μίσκος
Μουσική: Πέτρος Παρασκευάς
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: DeFacto

Ήταν θυμάμαι δεκαεφτά
ζούσε τη ζωή του τόσο βιαστικά
θυμάμαι μου \'λεγε για όνειρα τρελά
και ταξίδια στου ανέμου τα φτερά
κι ήταν μόνο δεκαεφτά

Είχε θυμάμαι μυστικό
τρία τσιγαρόχαρτα, σάπιο καπνό
κι ήρθανε κι άλλα
μα τα \'σφίγγαν τη θηλειά
και μαδούσαν του ανέμου τα φτερά

Κι ήρθε εκείνη η νύχτα
με ανάσα βαριά
μου \'πε λόγια σκληρά
Ωχ στα μάτια μη με κοιτάς
γιατί φεύγω μη με ρωτάς
γιατί φεύγω και πάω στης λήθης τη γη
ξέρει μόνο η δική μου ψυχή

Κι έφυγε έτσι σιωπηλά
χωρίς ποτέ να δοκιμάσει τα φτερά
και περνάνε έτσι οι μέρες
και πονάνε οι βραδιές
πως μου λείπει για ταξίδια να μου λες

Κι ήρθε εκείνη η νύχτα
με ανάσα βαριά
μου \'πε λόγια σκληρά
Ωχ στα μάτια μη με κοιτάς
αφού ξέρεις πως με πονάς
πάω να βρω όλη της γης
να μάθω τα μυστικά
κι αν τα βρω θα \'ρθω να σου τα πω
θα σε βρω

Κι ήρθε εκείνη η νύχτα
με ανάσα βαριά
μου \'πε λόγια σκληρά
Ωχ στα μάτια μη με κοιτάς
γιατί φεύγω μη με ρωτάς
γιατί φεύγω και πάω στης λήθης τη γη
ξέρει μόνο η δική μου ψυχή
Ωχ στα μάτια μη με κοιτάς
αφού ξέρεις πως με πονάς
πάω να βρω όλη της γης
να μάθω τα μυστικά
κι αν τα βρω θα \'ρθω να σου τα πω
θα σε βρω



Το ακούω και ραγίζει η καρδιά μου...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grm4PCfYvEY

----------


## weird

Κάτι το εκκίνησε όλο αυτό.
Γνωρίζω την διαδικασία.
Όταν έφυγα απο εδώ, έφυγα και απο το συναίσθημά μου.
Και τώρα, με μια αφορμή το συναίσθημά μου με κυριέυει δριμύτερο.
Το συναίσθημα για την απώλεια, εννοώ.

Και η αφορμή ήταν η συζήτηση που είχα εχτές με τον πατέρα μου.

Είναι τόσο μα τόσο δύσκολη η σχέση μας με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο.

Ολόκληρο παγόβουνο...

----------


## narnia

Πάω να πιάσω ουρανό -ΑΡΒΑΝΙΤΑΚΗ

Άλλο δράμα δε θα ζήσω, φτάνει αυτό το τωρινό
Μόνη μου θα διασχίσω πάλι τον ωκεανό
Κι άμα τύχει και λυγίσω, Θεέ μου ‘σχώρα με
κι άμα πιω κι άμα μεθύσω παρηγόρα με

Άλλο δε θα φάω τραύμα, άλλη τέτοια ανταμοιβή
Μόνη μου θα δω το θαύμα, μόνη μου και τον ραβί
Κι αν στον έρωτα κυλίσω, Θε μου ‘σχώρα με
κι άμα πιω κι άμα μεθύσω παρηγόρα με

Άλλο κλάμα δε θα ρίξω, φτάνει αυτό το αποψινό
το κενό θα διαρρήξω, πάω να πιάσω ουρανό
κι αν με δεις να φτάνω πάνω, Θε μου ‘σχώρα με
Κι άμα πέσω να πεθάνω, παρηγόρα με


Από το πρωί κλαίω κι εγώ. Βάζω το τραγούδι από την αρχή και κλαίω. Δεν ήθελα να σας ρίξω μα βλέπω πως \" κάνει προς κλάμα ο καιρός\". Γιατί να είμαστε έτσι, ένας λόγος, μια παρατήρηση καλά κρυμμένη να γίνεται αφορμή κατακόρυφης πτώσης?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vaya_
> 
> Από το πρωί κλαίω κι εγώ. Βάζω το τραγούδι από την αρχή και κλαίω. Δεν ήθελα να σας ρίξω μα βλέπω πως \" κάνει προς κλάμα ο καιρός\". Γιατί να είμαστε έτσι, ένας λόγος, μια παρατήρηση καλά κρυμμένη να γίνεται αφορμή κατακόρυφης πτώσης?


Τί σου είπανε γλυκιά μου?
Μοιράσου το εδώ μαζί μου αν θέλεις.

Ισως νιώσεις καλύτερα.

----------


## weird

Αχ,
αυτή η σχέση μου με τον πατέρα μου.

Με δυσκολεύει τόσο πολύ.

Με τον πατέρα, την αδερφή,την μητριά, την θεία, την άλλη θεία....


Ωρες ώρες τους νιώθω σαν θηρία, και εμένα το ίδιο.

----------


## weird

Της ψυχής μου το τραγούδι
είναι μαύρο
σκοτείνό

κατακλύζεται απο έντονο συναίσθημα

Με καίει ακόμα η απώλεια,
ώρες ώρες, 
τα βλέπω τόσο συναισθηματικά που 
πονάω και αφήνω στην άκρη 
την ενήλικη πλευρά μου.

----------


## weird

Θέλω να γίνω ένα μικρό μωρό τώρα
να επιστρέψω στην μήτρα της μάνας μου.

Δηλαδή το συναίσθημά μου το θέλει...

Θέλω να ακούω όλο όμορφα λόγια όπως

σ αγαπώ
σ αγαπώ
΄
να παίρνω στοργή
τρυφεράδα

χαιδεύω το κέντρο μου

να ηρεμήσει


θα περάσει η μπόρα, θα περάσει

μου ψιθυρίζω...
λόγια αγάπης.

----------


## weird

Όλα ξεκίνησαν απο την κουβέντα που είχαμε εχθές
Με νευριάζει όταν μου λέει οτι δεν είμαι φυσιολογική
όταν το οτι απλά δεν ταιριάζω στο καλούπι του μέσου όρου,
το παιρνει ως παρέκλιση κι όχι σαν ιδιαιτερότητα.

Γιατί να με ενοχλούν ακόμα τα λόγια του?
Δεν έχουν την ίδια επιρροή πάνω μου,
αλλά όπως και να το κάνω, με αποσυντονίζουν.

Τα λόγια του με ακολουθούν σαν κασέτα που παίζει ασταμάτητα, αυτό το μπίρι μπίρι, καταντά πλύση εγκεφάλου!

Οσο και να εναντιώνομαι, εφόσον ανέχομαι και το ακούω, μπαίνει ύπουλα μέσα μου, τρυπώνει.

Και έρχονται στον νου τα λόγια του...

-Αμφιβάλλω για σένα,
δεν είμαι σίγουρός,
δεν σε νιώθω κοντά μου

-Γιατί μια ζωή μου φορτώνεις τις αμφιβολίες σου?
Και για το οτι δεν με νιώθεις κοντά σου, ποιός φταίει?
Θεωρείς οτι είχαμε μια καλή σχέση εμείς οι 2?

- Οχι, αλλά ΕΣΥ φταις.

- Εγώ? Μπαμπά, πάλι το μπαλάκι της ευθύνης πάνω μου? Εγώ ήμουν το παιδί της υπόθεσης. Και τώρα πια κάνω ότι μπορώ να στρώσω την σχέση μας, σεβόμενη τον εαυτό μου, αλλά με τίποτα δεν ικανοποιείσαι.

Με τίποτα δεν ικανοποιείται. Μονίμως με κοιτά με ένα παράπονο.

Τι ήθελα και γω και του είπα οτι θα πάω σε συναυλία σε άλλη χώρα?

Αρχισε τώρα

- Αυτά τα πράγματα δεν τα κάνουν τα νορμάλ κορίτσια της ηλικίας σου! Θα μείνεις στο περιθώριο. Ωρες ώρες με κάνεις να σκέφτομαι οτι δεν είσαι δικό μου παιδί.

- Πατέρα, εσύ δεν θα πήγαινες στο rolling Stones?

- Συγκρίνονται τώρα αυτοί με την δική σου την χαζοσυναυλία?

- Θέλεις απλά να γκρινιάξεις, παραλογίζεσαι. 

- Κάνεις πράγματα παράλογα. Εσύ φταις.


ΜΕ έχει κουράσει,

Το ξέρω πλέον, οτι ο πατέρας μου, κάποιο πρόβλημα έχει.

Δεν έχω διευκρινήσει ακριβώς τι.
Παλιότερα δεν άντεχα ούτε να το δω αυτό.
Αλλά τώρα σκέφτομαι, πόσο μου έχει φορτώσει την πλάτη όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, και πόσο δύσκολο είναι να συντηρώ μια σχέση με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο και να συνεννοούμαι μαζί του?

Ολες ανεξαιρέτως οι γυναίκες που πρόσεχαν τη γιαγιά μου, σήκωναν τα χέρια ψηλά! ( Δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε, δεν μας πληρώνει τα στοιχειώδη), η γυναίκα του, είναι στα πρόθυρα νευρικού κλνισμού( δεν βγάζω άκρη με τον πατέρα σου), με την αδερφή του είναι μαλλωμένοι σαν τα σκυλιά ( ούτε να τον δώ μπροστά μου, μου λέει), έχω ακούσει κι άλλα απο άλλους!

Με την αδερφή μου όλη την ώρα τσιρίζουν.

Τι θα κάνω δεν ξέρω μαζί του.
Είναι βάσανο.
Δεν ξέρω να το διαχειριστώ. 
Και όταν του είπα χτες 

- κάποιο κόλημμα έπαθε το μυαλό σου και με κουράζει

Ξ\'υθηκε, ήπιε βιαστικά μια γουλιά νερό, δεν είχε τι να πει, ένιωσα έναν λεπτό ιδρώτα, σαν να αισθάνθηκε άβολα έτσι που του μίλησα.

Μάτωσε η καρδιά μου μετά.

Λέω, πώς του μίλησα έτσι? Απο την μια με κουράζει, απο την άλλη τον λυπαμαι.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Θέλω να γίνω ένα μικρό μωρό τώρα
> να επιστρέψω στην μήτρα της μάνας μου.
> 
> Δηλαδή το συναίσθημά μου το θέλει...
> 
> Θέλω να ακούω όλο όμορφα λόγια όπως
> 
> σ αγαπώ
> ...


Κι εγώ το νιώθώ κάποιες στιγμές δύσκολες αυτό...
Ο καλύτερος φίλος του εαυτού σου είσαι εσύ weird.
Τα λόγια αγάπης εξέφρασέ τα εσυ προς εσένα, έχουν μεγάλη δύναμη.
Κουράγιο, 
θα περάσει κι αυτό.
Δώσε χρόνο.

----------


## weird

Aχ μπαμπά.
Σε αγαπώ, αλλά είσαι πιο βλαπτικός κι απο το τσιγάρο, απο το οποίο με τόσο πάθος θέλεις να με προστατεύεις, για την υγεία μου.

Τι να κάνω τι?

Όταν ξέρω πως δεν μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις έυκολα με κανέναν?
Οτι είσαι απο τους πιο κλειστούς ανθρώπους που υπάρχουν?
Οταν με βλέπεις σαν μια προέκταση των συμπλεγμάτων σου?
Οταν ρίχνεις πάνω μου την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου?

Βλέπω πόσο μόνος σου, πόσο μόνος σου έχεις νιώσει και νιώθεις και ματώνει η καρδιά μου.

Μα πώς να τα βγάλω πέρα μαζί σου βρε μπαμπα?
Που πρέπει να κρατώ αποστάσεις ασφαλείας για να μπορώ να παίρνω ανάσα?

Πώς?

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα..

Πολλες φορες προσπαθω να καταλαβω απο ποιο σημειο και μετα εχω ολες αυτες τις εμμονες και τις σκεψεις.Ειναι φορες που πιστευω πως τις ειχα απο παντα απλα τωρα βγηκαν στην επιφανεια..Ξερω οτι κατι συμβαινει που δημιουργει ολο αυτο απλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ακριβως.Υπολειτουργει ετσι ακριβως οπως το ειπες..Κατι παει λαθος και το αντιληφθηκα καιρο τωρα.Πιστευω πως οντως κατι δεν βλεπω ενω υπαρχει εκει.Γενικα ειμαι ανθρωπος που βλεπει..δεν κλεινω τα ματια σε κατι που απλα δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω.Οτι αφορα εμενα ομως ειναι σαφως πιο δυσκολο..Και δυσκολευομαι ακομη περισσοτερο να το πλησιασω.Ειναι καημος,ειναι απωλεια οτι και να ειναι αυτο το κατι που δεν μπορω να δω με ματωνει και το ξερω πως οσο κι αν το καλυπτω θα παραμενει εκει.Λιγο ως πολυ το εαυτο μου τον εμαθα.Οχι πως μπορουμε να το μαθουμε ακριβως γιατι σε καθε περιπτωση αντιδρα διαφορετικα,ακομα και αν σου συμβει κατι παρομοιο ισως αντιδρασεις αλλιως.Ομως και παλι τι ειναι αυτο που λειπει;που υπαρχει και δεν βλεπω.Απο την αλλη τι να μου λειπει;Εζησα,ενιωσα,ζω τοσο εντονες καταστασεις καποιες φορες..Δημιουργησα ενα δικο μου κοσμο,δημιουργησα ενα δικο μου προσωπικο χωρο να ζω και να υπαρχω.Εχω ναθρωπους γυρω μου,κανω πραγματα που παλιοτερα δεν εκανα..Τι λειπει λοιπον;Εγω ο ιδιος μηπως;Ισως να ειμαι κατι αλλο απο αυτο που ειμαι;Να πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο απο αυτο που κανω;..
Καποτε μου ειχαν πει πως πρεπει να γνωριζεις ανθρωπους που ειναι πιο πανω απο εσενα σε πολλα πραγματα..και να μην νιωθεις μειονεκτικα να τους αφησεις να σε παρουν και εσενα πιο πανω απο οτι εισαι..τι λετε γιαυτο;..
Το οτι τα συναισθηματα μου μπηκαν σε 2η μοιρα το αντιλαμβανομαι και εγω καποιες φορες.Ειμαι εντονος απο συναισθηματα,ζω με παθος καθε τι που αγαπω,δινομαι,αφηνομαι..αγα πω τα συναισθηματα μου οχι παντοτε αλλα τις περισσοτερες φορες..Οι σκεψεις μου ξεπερνανε πολυ την καρδια μου..δεν βλεπω λογικα,παγιδευομαι στον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο.Αδυνατω να επικοινωνησω με τον εσωτερικο μου κοσμο.
Οταν με πιανει η εμμονη,η μανια και η καταδιωξη τα χανω.Οταν χανω τον ελεγχο,παγιδευομαι..Ειναι φορες που εμπιστευομαι μονο εμενα για να εχω τον ελεγχο.Αληθεια..μπερδευομα ..Γιατι φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ τον κοσμο;γιατι δεν τους βλεπω στα ματια;κι γιατι πολλες φορες φοβαμαι να δειξω τι ειμαι;Γιατι δινω το δικαιωμα να με θεωρουν ανικανο;..γιατι και ολο γιατι...Με μισω οταν καταδιωκομαι απο αποριες και προβληματισμους..Η λυση ειναι εκει και δεν την βλεπω,απελπιζομαι..και οσο απελπιζομαι τοσο το συνεχιζω.Μπας και μου αρεσει να το ζω αυτο;..

Το ποιημα που εγραψες με το πηγαδι με εκφραζει απολυτα..Και ξερω πως θελω να μπω τοσο βαθεια στο πηγαδι οσο κι αν φοβαμαι αλλα τι με κρατα εξω;Αν αντικρυσω την αληθεια θα πληγωθω;Τι φοβαμαι επιτελους;Το ποιημα με εκανε να βουρκωσω,με αγγιξε και το αγαπησα.
Σε ευχαριστω για την ομορφη στιγμη που μου εδωσες.

----------


## Alterego

Φιλη μου Αρσι σε ευχαριστω για οσα λες..οποτε θες και εχεις χρονο μπορεις να διαβασεις για μενα..και δεν αμφιβαλλω πως θα καταλαβεις και θα με νιωσεις.Μου εδωσες κατι μικρο να ελπιζω.Τα λογια μου και η παρουσια μου να σου δινουν δυναμη..Ειναι ευλογια.Ειναι οτι καλυτερο μπορει να δωσει ενας ανθρωπος..και ειναι ολα τοσο απλα.Μια λεξη..μια κουβεντα...και κανεις δεν ειναι μονος ..
Θελω να εισαι καλα...και να γραφεις οποτε το εχεις αναγκη.

----------


## Alterego

Οι μερες που κλαις,που κλεινεσαι μεσα,κλεινεις τα παντα να μην μπαινει φως,κτυπιεσαι,αναρωτιεσαι, περδευεσαι και κλαις περισσοτερο ειναι μερες δυσκολες,φρικτες και δεν μπορεις να ξεφυγεις ευκολα..Απλα κσαπλωσεις με την ελπιδα οτι αυριο θα εχει περασει.Ο υπνος θα διωξει οτι ειχαμε και νιωσαμε.Αν αυτο ομως δεν φυγει και την επομενη μερα;Τοτε τι κανεις;..
Απωλεια..Πιστευω οτι οσο κι αν προσπαθησεις να κρυψεις αυτο το συναισθημα δεν θα κρυφτει ποτε.Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα εμφανιζεται.
Και οσο κι αν λενε σε ολα χρειαζεται χρονο σε αυτο δεν το πιστευω.Ο χρονος απλα περναει και ισως λιγοστεψει το δακρυ,ο πονος,οι σκεψεις χαλαρωσεις,αλλα την απωλεια θα την κουβαλας μια ζωη.Αν την απωλεια την παρομοιασεις με τον φοβο και προσπαθησεις να ζεις μαζι της και συναμα να την αγαπησεις;...Μπορεις να αγαπησεις την απωλεια;..
Ζω την απουσια ενος ατομου χρονια τωρα κι ομως την εχω αγαπησει τοσο πολυ την απουσια του ανθρωπου αυτου που νιωθω οτι εχω ζησει περισσοτερα χωρια παρα μαζι..Ισως να μην μπορεσεις να το νιωσεις,ομως χρειαζεται μεγαλη προσπαθεια να αγαπησεις την απουσια..
Γιατι εχεις αναγκη απο την επαφη,την αγκαλια..
Μην φοβασαι σαν νυχτωσει...δεν θα εισαι μονη..μιλα και θα ακουω.Βαλε μια γραμμη και περπατησε οσο μπορεις απανω της.
Ναι θα περασει..οπως περνα παντοτε η μπορα οταν ερχεται.Οταν βρεχει και σταματει και μενει εκεινη η ομορφη μυρωδια του χωματος και απλα γεμιζει τα σωθικα σου με φρεσκο αερα,ωσπου να ξαναερθει.Εισαι ετοιμη παντοτε να την αντιμετωπισεις,γιατι πια εμαθες..εμαθες που θα φυγει και παλι.Οσο εχεις μαζι σου εσενα να μην φοβασαι.Αγαπησε κι αλλο τον κοσμο σου...τον γλυκο σου κοσμο..

Οτι και να σου πει,οτι κι αν συμβει θα ειναι παντα ο πατερας σου.Δεν θα αλλαξει ποτε.Θες δεν θες..Μπορει να ειναι δυσκολο να σε καταλαβει για διαφορους λογους που σιγουρα τους σεβεσαι.Ξερω ειναι φορες που εχεις αναγκη την κατανοηση του σε πραγματα που αγαπας και περιμενεις να τα σεβαστεις οπως εσυ τα σεβεσαι.Ειναι δυσκολο ομως αν κατσεις να σκεφτεις ολη την πορεια του.Για μενα το καλυτερο ειναι η σιωπη,οσο αντεχεις δηλαδη.Να προσπαθεις να τους λες οσα θες με ενα τροπο δικο σου,με ενα τροπο που ισως το καταλαβει παρα να πληγωθει.Ξερω επισης οτι μπορεις να το αντιμετωπισεις,εξαλλου δεν εχεις αλλη επιλογη.Ομως οταν δεν εισαι καλα αδυνατεις..Καταλαμβαινω...ο ως εσυ ξερεις ποια εισαι και τι θες και αν δεν θελει ποτε να το δει εσυ δεν φταις.Να σκεφτεσαι παντοτε οτι απλα ειναι ο πατερας σου και θα τον σεβεσαι,αλλα μην αφησεις κανενα να σε πληγωσει και να παταει τα ονειρα σου και τις επιθυμιες σου.
Κανε οτι θες και σου αρεσει....αφου ειναι πατερας σου θα πρεπει να το δεχθει.Ετσι νομιζω δηλαδη...

Δυναμη..

----------


## Alterego

Φιλη μου Vaya..Το τραγουδι που εβαλες να παιζει απο το πρωι και σε κανει να κλαις ειναι οντως σπαραχτικο και με νοημα..
Ισως σε εχει λυτρωσει το κλαμα που εριξες ισως και οχι.Θα περιμενω να γραψεις περισσοτερα..
Ειναι καλυτερα μερικες φορες αν δεν λυτρωθουμε απο το κλαμα να το αποφυγουμε.
Μακαρι να περασε η μερα και να εισαι καπως καλυτερα..Θα περιμενω.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Πιστευω πως οντως κατι δεν βλεπω ενω υπαρχει εκει.Γενικα ειμαι ανθρωπος που βλεπει..δεν κλεινω τα ματια σε κατι που απλα δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω. .................................................
> Ομως και παλι τι ειναι αυτο που λειπει;που υπαρχει και δεν βλεπω.Απο την αλλη τι να μου λειπει; .................................................. ...................................
> 
> ..Τι λειπει λοιπον;Εγω ο ιδιος μηπως;Ισως να ειμαι κατι αλλο απο αυτο που ειμαι;Να πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο απο αυτο που κανω;..
> Το οτι τα συναισθηματα μου μπηκαν σε 2η μοιρα το αντιλαμβανομαι και εγω καποιες φορες. 
> 
> ..Οι σκεψεις μου ξεπερνανε πολυ την καρδια μου..δεν βλεπω λογικα,παγιδευομαι στον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο.Αδυνατω να επικοινωνησω με τον εσωτερικο μου κοσμο.
> ...................................
> ...


Alter μου, χαίρομαι που σε άγγιξε το ποίημά μου, ξεκίνησε απο μέσα μου, απότομα, πηγαία!
Θυμάμαι, έγραφα... \" Ο καθένας οφείλει να χτίσει στην ζωή την δικη του Γέφυρα, ώστε νά ενώσει πάνω της, τις αντιθέσεις του μέσα και του έξω του.. Αλλά ο άνθρωπος φοβάται να δει αυτό που πραγματικά είναι, ο άνθρωπος φοβάται να σκύψει....\" και μετά άρχισα να γράφω το ποίημα  :Smile: ΄

Απομόνωσα τις φράσεις σου που πιστεύω έχουν το μεγαλύτερο ενδοσκοπικό βάρος. 


Γράφεις οτι κανονικα, η ζωή σου θα έπρεπε να σε καλύπτει, καθώς έχεις φίλους και κάνεις πράγματα που δεν έκανες παλιότερα...

Και μετά αναρωτιέσαι, τί είναι αυτό που μου λείπει?

Προφανώς, κάτι λείπει.
Οι εμμονές και οι ανησυχίες, είναι τα κύματα αυτής της θαλασσας...της θάλασσας της έλλειψης.

Και πιστεύω, οτι κάτι έγινε.
Κάτι που ίσως πέρασε απλά ξυστά απο δίπλα σου, ένα περιστατικό, ένα εσωτερικό γεγονός, μα εσύ το άφησες πίσω, σαν να μην ήθελες να του δώσεις την σημασία που του έπρεπε.

ΚΟΙΤΑ βαθιά, πίσω στο παρελθόν και δες, απο πότε ξεκίνησε η μαυρίλα και οι σκέψεις. 
Με τι ερέθισμα και αφορμή.

Γράφεις, \"γιατί φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ τον κόσμο?Γιατί δεν τους βλέπω στα μάτια?\"

Δεν είναι ο κόσμος ο έξω που φοβάσαι, μα ο έσω κόσμος σου.
Και τα κομμάτια των σκιών σου, προβάλλονται πάνω στις μορφές των άλλων και γίνονται φαντάσματα οι άλλοι, τρομαχτικοί.

Καμώματα μυαλού, ψυχής και φαντασίας.

Τον εαυτό σου είναι που δυσκολεύεσαι να αντικρύσεις πιστεύω.

Ο βαθύτερος ευατός, αυτός που λες οτι δεν μπορείς να τον φτάσεις εύκολα, δεν δέχεται εκπτώσεις ειλικρίνειας και αξιοπρέπειας.

Απαιτεί.

Απο εμάς τους ίδιους.

Επώδυνη όραση και επώδυνη διεκδίκηση.

Χαίρομαι που είσαι καλύτερα φιλαράκι!

Η αυρα σου με φτάνει και μένα, με ντύνει χρώματα κι ελπίδα.
Σ ευχαριστώ.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Οι μερες που κλαις,που κλεινεσαι μεσα,κλεινεις τα παντα να μην μπαινει φως,κτυπιεσαι,αναρωτιεσαι, περδευεσαι και κλαις περισσοτερο ειναι μερες δυσκολες,φρικτες και δεν μπορεις να ξεφυγεις ευκολα..Απλα κσαπλωσεις με την ελπιδα οτι αυριο θα εχει περασει.Ο υπνος θα διωξει οτι ειχαμε και νιωσαμε.Αν αυτο ομως δεν φυγει και την επομενη μερα;Τοτε τι κανεις;..
> Απωλεια..Πιστευω οτι οσο κι αν προσπαθησεις να κρυψεις αυτο το συναισθημα δεν θα κρυφτει ποτε.Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα εμφανιζεται.
> Και οσο κι αν λενε σε ολα χρειαζεται χρονο σε αυτο δεν το πιστευω.Ο χρονος απλα περναει και ισως λιγοστεψει το δακρυ,ο πονος,οι σκεψεις χαλαρωσεις,αλλα την απωλεια θα την κουβαλας μια ζωη.Αν την απωλεια την παρομοιασεις με τον φοβο και προσπαθησεις να ζεις μαζι της και συναμα να την αγαπησεις;...Μπορεις να αγαπησεις την απωλεια;..
> Ζω την απουσια ενος ατομου χρονια τωρα κι ομως την εχω αγαπησει τοσο πολυ την απουσια του ανθρωπου αυτου που νιωθω οτι εχω ζησει περισσοτερα χωρια παρα μαζι..Ισως να μην μπορεσεις να το νιωσεις,ομως χρειαζεται μεγαλη προσπαθεια να αγαπησεις την απουσια..
> Γιατι εχεις αναγκη απο την επαφη,την αγκαλια..
> Μην φοβασαι σαν νυχτωσει...δεν θα εισαι μονη..μιλα και θα ακουω.Βαλε μια γραμμη και περπατησε οσο μπορεις απανω της.
> Ναι θα περασει..οπως περνα παντοτε η μπορα οταν ερχεται.Οταν βρεχει και σταματει και μενει εκεινη η ομορφη μυρωδια του χωματος και απλα γεμιζει τα σωθικα σου με φρεσκο αερα,ωσπου να ξαναερθει.Εισαι ετοιμη παντοτε να την αντιμετωπισεις,γιατι πια εμαθες..εμαθες που θα φυγει και παλι.Οσο εχεις μαζι σου εσενα να μην φοβασαι.Αγαπησε κι αλλο τον κοσμο σου...τον γλυκο σου κοσμο..
> 
> ...


Θα δώσω χρόνο σε αυτήν την απώλεια, για την οποία θέλω να σου μιλήσω κάποια στιγμή προσωπικά φίλε μου, 
αλλά νομίζω θα με στοιχειώνει για πολύ καιρό ακόμα.

\"Μην αφήνεις κανέναν να σε πληγώσει, να πατά όνειρα κι επιθυμίες σου\".

Πόσο δύσκολο είναι αυτό καλέ μου.

Βλέπεις, η παθολογικότητα του πατέρα μου με εμποδίζει.

Ανέκαθεν ξεχώριζα, με τον τρόπο μου.
Στα χούγια, στην ομιλία, στον τρόπο σκέψης.
Η οικογένειά μου, αντί να μου το καθρεπτίσει αυτό ως ιδιαιτερότητα, μου το πλάσαρε ως απόκλιση.
Αντί να μου λενε, είσαι ιδιαίτερη, μου έλεγαν, αποκλίνεις.

Εγινε κακή αρχή δηλαδή.

Μου πήρε τεράστια εσωτερική πάλη και χρόνια ολόκληρα, να αγκαλιάσω τον εαυτό μου, με τα καλά και τα στραβά του και με αυτό το ιδιαίτερο κομμάτι του, που τόσο πια αγαπώ και μου δίνει την μορφή μου.

Στο θέμα του πατέρα μου όμως τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά.
Δέχομαι καθημερινά ένα βομβαρδισμό γι αυτό που είμαι.

Ενα καταιγισμό απο αμφιβολίες, παρεμβάσεις, υποδείξεις.
Δεν με επηρεάζει το ίδιο, αλλά κάπου με αποπροσανατολίζει, δεν μπορώ να το ακούω κάθε τρεις και λίγο. 

Είχα απομακρυνθεί πολύ απο κοντά του.
Αρχισα δειλά δειλά να τον πλησιάζω τον τελευταίο χρόνο, μα μάλλον, θα πρέπει να πάρω απόσταση και πάλι. 

Τον έπιασε εμφατική αγωνία τις προάλλες, οτι θα μείνω στο περιθώριο γιατί γράφω ποιηση!
Είσαι ιδιότροπη, αλλόκοτη, δεν κολλάς.

Υπο άλλες συνθήκες, θα γελούσα αδιάφορα.

Γνωρίζοντας όμως, με πόση ανασφάλεια με έχει επιβαρύνει στο παρελθόν, αναζωπυρώνονται αισθήματα θυμού με τις δηλώσεις του αυτές. 

Εντωμεταξύ, είναι τελείως ανεδαφικό να φοβάται οτι θα γίνω κάποιος ακραίος καλλιτέχνης, απο τη στιγμή που έχω ένα πλάνο ζωής τόσο πρακτικό, το οποίο με συνέπεια ακολουθώ.

Το έχω πει και ξαναπεί, αλλά απο ένα σημείο και μετά, δεν έχει νόημα,
οτι και να του πω, αυτός βάζει την κασέτα του.

Και τον βλέπω να με κοιτά με εκείνο το κατηγορώ και το παράπονο, και λέω στον εαυτό μου, μη τυχόν, αλλά με βαραίνει.

Η κατάστασή του, με βαραίνει...

----------


## anwnimi

Weird, 
κάνε τα όνειρά σου πραγματικότητα.
Γίνε αυτό που θέλεις εσύ.
Ξεκαθάρισέ του ότι ακόμα κι αν είναι λάθος αυτά που σκέφτεσαι/κάνεις, υπόλογος των πράξεών σου θα είσαι εσύ και κανένας άλλος.

Αγάπα το μπαμπά σου γιατί είναι γονιός σου και σε νοιάζεται, ακόμα κι αν το κάνει μερικές φορές με λάθος τρόπο.

Όσο κι αν πονά αυτό, μη ζητάς την επιβεβαίωσή του, μη του λες αναλυτικά τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις.
Εσενα σου αρέσει αυτό που κάνεις, αυτά που ονειρεύεσαι;
Τότε προχώρα.

Δυστυχώς, δεν μπορούν πάντα να μας καταλαβαίνουν οι άλλοι, πόσο μάλλον οι γονείς μας.
Όσο κι αν μας πονά αυτό, πρέπει να προχωρήσουμε.
Και να δεις, που όσο προχωράς, κατά βάθος ο μπαμπάς σου θα χαίρεται. 
Πάνω από όλα όμως, εσύ φτάνει να χαίρεσαι με σένα και την πραγματοποίηση των ονείρων σου.

----------


## Alterego

Οι φοβιες μου και οι εμμονες μου με κανουν δυστροπο..δυσκολευομαι να κανω ακομη και τα αυτονοητα.Μια βολτα στην παραλια,μερικες φορες ακομη και για ενα καφε.Μερικες φορες νιωθω πολυ περιεργα γιατι αντιλαμβανομαι οτι ολο αυτο το σκηνικο δεν μου ανηκει,δεν ειναι δικο μου.Ισως γιατι παλιοτερα δεν το ειχα..δεν ενιωθα ετσι.Νιωθω αβολα με τον εαυτο μου,νιωθω οτι δεν ανηκω σχεδον πουθενα.Θελω τοσο πολυ να αλλαξω αυτο το σκηνικο.Ακομη και τωρα που γραφω τοσο ηρεμα αντιλαμβανομαι πως ολα αυτα τα δημιουργηματα του μυαλου μου ειναι τοσο ανουσια,τοσο ανωφελα και το μονο που κανω ειναι να δημιουργω προβληματα σε μενα.Θελει ψαξιμο,θελει δουλεια πιστη και δυναμη να βρω απο που πηγαζει ολο αυτο.Ναι δεν ειναι ο κοσμος που με φοβιζει..ειμαι εγω,ο ιδιος μου εαυτος.Γιατι ο κοσμος δεν ειναι τιποτα περισσοτερο απο ανθρωποι που ζουν και συνυπαρχουν μαζι μου..

Να ειστε καλα...
Καλο βραδυ

----------


## Arsi

Καλημέρα.....
Μερικές φορές κλείνουμε με δύναμη τις κραυγές της ψυχής.Και τότε αυτές μοιάζουν με έμβρυο που μεγαλώνει μέσα μας....μέχρι τη στιγμή της γέννησης.Μερικές φορές γυρνάμε την πλάτη στις απαιτήσεις της ψυχής και τότε αυτή μας εκδικείται με την ανυπαρξία της,με το αόρατο της.
Όλα αυτά που λες alterego τα νιώθω όταν της γυρίζω την πλάτη και εν τέλει η λύση είναι τόσο απλή αλλά απαξιώ την απλότητά της εξαιτίας του μεγάλου φόρτου.Νιώθω ότι αυτό που λείπει είναι κάτι μεγαλειώδες για να νιώθω έτσι κι όμως είναι τόσο απλό που απλά δεν το βλέπω.Κάτι σαν το δέντρο και το δάσος.......
Μια γλυκιά καλημέρα κι ένα ζεστό χαμόγελο :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Την καλημερα μου...  :Smile:  Να εχεις μια ηρεμη ημερα. Θα βρουμε την λυση,που θα παει!

----------


## weird

Καλημέρα φιλαράκι!!

Ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα.

Σ ευχαριστώ που μοιράζεσαι και τα καλά και τα άσχημα μαζί μας  :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

Τελευταία Alter έχω φάει μια αναλαμπή,δεν ξέρω που θα οδηγήσει κι αν κρατήσει τελικά....απλά να ζω.....
Να δέχομαι τις στιγμές,τον εαυτό μου όπως και να\'ναι.Τη θλίψη μου,τον ενθουσιασμό μου,την έντασή μου,τα άκρα μου,όλα μου.Δεν ξέρω παρόλα τα άσχημα συναισθήματα μερικές φορές και μόνο ότι λέω καλοδεχούμενα ας το ζήσουμε κι αυτό νιώθω καλά.Αντίφαση και παράξενο.Πρώτη φορά νιώθω καλά ακόμα και όταν χάνομαι στο λαβύρινθο μέσα μου......

----------


## Alterego

:Smile:  Και στα ασχημα και στα καλα..
Καλημερα.

Το τελευταιο καιρο με εχει πιασει και μενα κατι παρομοιο.Νιωθω εντελως εξαντλημενος απο ολα που εχω την ιδεα να τα αφησω ολα να ερχονται χωρις να το παλευω τοσο,να τα δεχομαι και να μην τα αναλυω τοσο πολυ.Νιωθω οτι ετσι ισως καλμαρουν λιγο και δω κατι πιο καθαρα.Ειναι πολυ σπουδαιο ολο αυτο γιατι αν το καλοσκεφεις μερικες φορες δημιουργουμε αδιεξοδους και λαβυρινθους μονοι μας.Κρατα αυτο που νιωθεις τωρα και απλα μην το αναλυεις μην το πολυσκεφτεσαι.Οι στιγμες που θα ερχονται απλα να τις νιωθεις και να τις αφηνεις να εξελισσονται.Ισως αυτη να ειναι η λυση.Σπουδαια η δυναμη σου να μπορεις ακομη να παλευεις με οποιο τροπο μπορεις.Μην την χανεις...μην χανεσαι!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Weird, 
> κάνε τα όνειρά σου πραγματικότητα.
> Γίνε αυτό που θέλεις εσύ.
> Ξεκαθάρισέ του ότι ακόμα κι αν είναι λάθος αυτά που σκέφτεσαι/κάνεις, υπόλογος των πράξεών σου θα είσαι εσύ και κανένας άλλος.
> 
> Αγάπα το μπαμπά σου γιατί είναι γονιός σου και σε νοιάζεται, ακόμα κι αν το κάνει μερικές φορές με λάθος τρόπο.
> 
> Όσο κι αν πονά αυτό, μη ζητάς την επιβεβαίωσή του, μη του λες αναλυτικά τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις.
> ...


\"Μην του λες αναλυτικά τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις\"
Πολύ φοβάμαι οτι αυτό δεν γίνεται καλή μου.
Πρέπει να παώ φροντηστήριο για να περάσω εκεί που θέλω και το κεφάλαιο αυτός θα το δώσει.
Και ο μπαμπάς μου ευκαιρία ψάχνει να τρυπώσει στην ζωή και τις επιλογές μου. 
Και αρπάζει ότι ευκαιρία βρει. Πόσο μάλιστα τώρα, που του ζητω και χρήματα. ( είναι αρκετά τα λεφτά δεν θα μπορούσα να τα βάλω μόνη).

Κι άντε να συνεννοηθώ μαζί του.
Είναι αγχώδης.
Τα βραδια μπορεί να μην κοιμηθεί και το πρωί να με πάρει να με ξυπνήσει με την γκρίνια του \" Τι θα κάνεις με τη ζωή σου? Γιατί δεν σοβαρεύεσαι? ( εντωμεταξύ τον τελευταίο χρόνο δούλευα κι έβγαζα τα λεφτά μου κι έκανα το μεταπτυχιακό μου αλλά αυτά δεν τον νοιάζουν- Παραλογίζεται αφου εδώ και χρόνια μου λέει σταθερά το ίδιο πράγμα: Δεν σοβαρεύεσαι) Με γεμίζεις ανησυχία, γιατί θα πάς σε συναυλία? Πάμε τώρα μαζί στο Φροντηστήριο\"

Θέλει να πάμε τώρα καλοκαιριάτικα..

Δεν παλεύεται η κατάσταση.

Τώρα λύσσαξε δεν θέλει με τίποτα να πάω στην συναυλία.( του είπα οτι θα πάω, γιατί εκείνη την εβδομάδα ήθελε να κάνουμε κάτι μαζί και του είπα δεν μπορώ, θα λείπω σε συναυλία. Χαζομάρα μου, δεν έπρεπε, μου ξέφυγε). 
Θα περάσει κι αυτό, έτσι σκέφτομαι, θα περάσει.

----------


## Ακροβατης

πρεπει να δεχομαστε τη θλιψη,τον πονο,την απογνωση ,τον πανικο,να συμφιλιωνομαστε με αυτα ,να ακουσουμε τισ αναγκες μας και τους ψιθυρους της καρδιας μας.και τοτε η ευτυχια και η γαληνη θα κανουν ενα βημα προς εμας :Smile:

----------


## weird

Μου γράφεις ακόμα, ναμην ζητώ την επιβεβαίωσή του.
Δεν το κάνω πια...
Τις αποφασεις για την ζωή μου, τις πήρα ολομόναχη και μετα τον ενημέρωσα. 
Και την ποίησή μου, το σκέφτηκα πολύ πριν του την δείξω. Ηθελα να αγγίξω την ψυχή του. Και το πέτυχα!
Ενα βράδυ καθήσαμε και κάναμε μαι κουβέντα όπως ποτέ άλλοτε. ΜΟυ εκμυστηρεύτηκε πράγματα για τον εαυτό του που δεν φανταζόμουν. Ακόμα και ανασφάλειες.Σε πολλά μου είπε, του θυμίζω εκείνον και θέλει να με προστατέψει. Και μου είπε οτι στηρίζει την επιλογή μου ( που αρχικά διαφωνούσε).
Και μάλιστα, οτι κι ο ίδιος έγραφε! Αλλά μετά τον ρούφηξε η δουλειά.
Οτι σαν νέο, δεν τον ένοιαζε τον χρήμα Και μετά του πέταξα \" και πώς έγινες λοιπόν τόσο τσιγκούνης μπαμπα?\"
Τα πετάω κι εγώ μην χάσω  :Smile: 

Με αφορμή την ποίηση μου, ήρθαμε πιο κοντά, μιλάμε για Τέχνη, για ταινίες κτλ
Δεν μετάνιωσα που πήρα το ρίσκο να του ανοιχτώ σε αυτό.
Το θλιβερό είναι, οτι εκείνη η συζήτηση η διαυγής και επικοινωνιακή που είχαμε κάνει τότε, έχει ήδη αφανιστεί απο την μνήμη του και τώρα συνεχίζει ακάθεκτος την γκρίνια για το πιο μικρό και μεγάλο.
Ευτυχώς εγώ θυμάμαι.

Και πάνω σε όλα αυτά, και υποτην επιρροή της γυναικός του και μητριάς μου, η οποία με ονειρεύται και υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος (αφού έχεις μυαλό...)
, πήρε σβάρνα και την ποίησή μου το τροπάρι.Τον ανησυχεί τώρα που γράφω πολύ και διαβάζω πολύ λογοτεχνία, αντι να σκέφτομαι το μέλλον μου. ( που το κάνω αλλά χαλαρά)

Αλλά ενταξει, τώρα το βλέπω πιο ψύχραιμα.
Το οτι σας μίλησα μου έκανε καλό.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> πρεπει να δεχομαστε τη θλιψη,τον πονο,την απογνωση ,τον πανικο,να συμφιλιωνομαστε με αυτα ,να ακουσουμε τισ αναγκες μας και τους ψιθυρους της καρδιας μας.και τοτε η ευτυχια και η γαληνη θα κανουν ενα βημα προς εμας


Τι όμορφα τα λόγια σου Ολγάκι μου!
Βάλσαμο στις καρδιές μας :Smile: )

----------


## Alterego

Δεν μπορω να γνωριζω γιατι μπορει να αντιδρα ετσι..Ισως να ειναι πολυ οι λογοι και δεν εχει και νοημα να τους αναλυεις.Το σημαντικο ειναι αφου με την ποιηση εγινε ενα βημα ειναι καλα να γινεται συχνοτερα.Να τους μιλας συχνοτερα για αυτην.Ολοι ξερουμε οτι οι γονεις γενικοτερα δυσκολευονται να δεχτουν κατι διαφορετικο απο εκεινο που εμεις επιλεγουμε.Γιατι ομως ολοι μας ονειρευονται μεγαλα στελεχοι; Οπως και να εχει..Πιστευω οτι εχεις τον τροπο να τον πλησιαζεις εστω και λιγο.Αφου εχεις παθος για ποιηση και για λογοτεχνια και τα αγαπας τοσο πρεπει με ενα τροπο δικο σου και μονο να τον κανεις να το καταλαβει.Ισως να ειναι δυσκολο γιατι ολο αυτο το ομορφο που αισθανεσαι δεν μπορει να το εκλαβει και να το σεβαστει αναλογως αλλα αν πραγματικα θελεις ισορροπια μαζι του ισως να πρεπει να προσπαθεις και αλλο...Δεν ξερω..Κατα εμενα απο ενα σημειο και μετα αν δεν καταλαμβαινει απλα δεν καταλαμβαινει.Οτι και να κανεις οτι και να πεις αν δεν θελει να καταλαβει δεν θα καταλαβει.Συνεχισε να κανεις οτι αγαπας και ισως με τον καιρο γινει ενα μεγαλο βημα.
Να μιλας παντοτε,να ξελαφρωνεις..Για οτι θες πες μου..

----------


## Alterego

Μερικες φορες η αποδοχη των συναισθηματων μας οποια και να ειναι αυτα ειναι βαλσαμο..και το φορτιο δεν βαραινει τοσο.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> αν το καλοσκεφεις μερικες φορες δημιουργουμε αδιεξοδους και λαβυρινθους μονοι μας


To πιστεύω πολύ αυτό....άλλωστε έχει γοητεία ο λαβύρινθος ε?είναι τόσο χαώδης που εκεί μπορείς να συναντήσεις τα πάντα!!!!
Η ζωή όμως είναι έξω απ\'το λαβύρινθο και πολύ πιο απλή απ\'την πολυπλοκότητά του........
Πλέον όταν ζω τον λαβύρινθο ξέρω ότι είναι ένα παιχνίδι,ένα ψέμα που επιμένω ανεξέλεγκτα να παίζω και περιμένω μέχρι να τελειώσει.......

----------


## Alterego

Ναι γοητευομαστε απο λαβυρινθος και εμμονες και πικρες.Μας εξιταρουν.Γιαυτο πιστευω οτι ειμαι σαν μαγνητης και τα τραβαω μαζι μου.
Ειμαστε μαζοχιστες...μας αρεσει ομως.Εχεις δικαιο,λες οτι η ζωη ειναι εξω απο τον λαβυρινθο οσο κι αν εμεις προσπαθουμε να τον βαλουμε μεσα στην ζωη μας.Και ειναι οντως καπως πιο απλα τα πραγματα.Φτανει να μπορουμε να δουμε καθαρα.Ειναι ενα παιχνιδι και αν το αγνοησουμε λιγο ισως τελειωσει προωρα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Ναι γοητευομαστε απο λαβυρινθος και εμμονες και πικρες.Μας εξιταρουν.Γιαυτο πιστευω οτι ειμαι σαν μαγνητης και τα τραβαω μαζι μου.
> Ειμαστε μαζοχιστες...μας αρεσει ομως.Εχεις δικαιο,λες οτι η ζωη ειναι εξω απο τον λαβυρινθο οσο κι αν εμεις προσπαθουμε να τον βαλουμε μεσα στην ζωη μας.Και ειναι οντως καπως πιο απλα τα πραγματα.Φτανει να μπορουμε να δουμε καθαρα.Ειναι ενα παιχνιδι και αν το αγνοησουμε λιγο ισως τελειωσει προωρα.


Αγάπες μου γλυκιές,
δεν είναι μόνο θέμα μαζοχισμού.

Ο εσωτερικός λαβύρινθος, χτίστηκε στάλα με στάλα, μέρα με μέρα, χρόνο με χρόνο.

Και το να βγει κανείς απο αυτόν, είναι ίσως η πόρτα που θα πρέπει να ξεκλειδώσει, για να βγει στην Ζωή. 

Ετσι το βλέπω.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Ναι γοητευομαστε απο λαβυρινθος και εμμονες και πικρες.Μας εξιταρουν.


Όταν τον πίστευα για αληθινό γλυκέ μου Alter οι πίκρες ήταν η μια πλευρά,το ισχυρό κέρδος μου ήταν το ατελείωτο,το χωρίς όριο,γιατί πάντα ήμουν άπληστη και πάντα περίμενα κι εγώ αυτό το όλα ή τίποτα που γράφεις στη διάθεσή σου.....και το όλα μέσα στον λαβύρινθο είναι εφικτό!!!!!!
Δυστηχώς στη ζωή όμως όχι......
Απαξιούσα για τις μικρές χαρές που τώρα βλέπω ότι τουβλάκι τουβλάκι συμπληρώνουν αυτό που λέμε χαρά.
Δεν ξέρω ίσως να συμβιβάστηκα,ίσως να είδα,ίσως να έγινα λιγότερο ανικανοποίητη....δεν ξέρω...αλλά πλέον δεν έχω καμιά αμφιβολία γι\'αυτό:ότι η ζωή είναι απλή-χειροπιαστή και όσο πιο απλή τόσο πιο όμορφη......

----------


## Alterego

Και προσπαθησε αυτα που σκεφτεσαι τωρα και γραφεις να τα κρατησεις...οσο κρατανε.Και με μικρα μικρα βηματακια να νιωθεις την χαρα που σου δινεται.Ανοιξες για λιγο τα ματια σου και ειδες πιο καθαρα.Ειναι πανεμορφο αυτο.Το νιωθω γιατι το ζω σιγα σιγα και εγω.

Να εισαι καλα..

----------


## weird

\"Δεν γράφω πια
το δάσος καμένο
κι οι παλάμες μου γροθιές

Πού χαρτί λευκό
πού μελάνι μαύρο

Στις έλικες του μυαλού μου
γαντζωμένες οι λέξεις
περιμένουν το ξόδι

για να πετάξουν \".


Ιερωτικόν, Κουράκης.

----------


## weird

\"Ερχόμαστε από μια σκοτεινή άβυσσο· καταλήγουμε σε μια σκοτεινή άβυσσο· το μεταξύ φωτεινό διάστημα το λέμε Ζωή.

Ευτύς ως γεννηθούμε, αρχίζει κι η επιστροφή· ταυτόχρονα το ξεκίνημα κι ο γυρισμός· κάθε στιγμή πεθαίνουμε. Γι αυτό πολλοί διαλάλησαν: Σκοπός της ζωής είναι ο θάνατος.

Μα κι ευτύς ως γεννηθούμε, αρχίζει κι η προσπάθεια να δημιουργήσουμε, να συνθέσουμε, να κάμουμε την ύλη ζωή· κάθε στιγμή γεννιούμαστε. Γι΄ αυτό πολλοί διαλάλησαν: Σκοπός της εφήμερης ζωής είναι η αθανασία.

Στα πρόσκαιρα ζωντανά σώματα τα δυο τούτα ρέματα παλεύουν:
α) ο ανήφορος, προς τη σύνθεση, προς τη ζωή, προς την αθανασία·
β) ο κατήφορος, προς την αποσύνθεση, προς την ύλη, προς το θάνατο.

Και τα δυο ρέματα πηγάζουν από τα έγκατα της αρχέγονης ουσίας. Στην αρχή η ζωή ξαφνιάζει· σαν παράνομη φαίνεται, σαν παρά φύση, σαν εφήμερη αντίδραση στις σκοτεινές αιώνιες πηγές· μα βαθύτερα νιώθουμε: η Ζωή είναι κι αυτή άναρχη, ακατάλυτη φόρα του Σύμπαντου.

Αλλιώς, πούθε η περανθρώπινη δύναμη που μας σφεντονίζει από το αγέννητο στο γεννητό και μας γκαρδιώνει· φυτά, ζώα, ανθρώπους· στον αγώνα; Και τα δυο αντίδρομα ρέματα είναι άγια.

Χρέος μας λοιπόν να συλλάβουμε τ΄ όραμα που χωράει κι εναρμονίζει τις δυο τεράστιες τούτες άναρχες, ακατάλυτες Ορμές· και με τ΄ όραμα τούτο να ρυθμίσουμε το στοχασμό μας και την πράξη. \"

Ασκητική, Καζαντζάκης.

----------


## weird

Και τα δύο αντίδρομα ρέματα είναι άγια....


Αξίζει σεβασμός και στο σκοτάδι
το βαθύ έρεβος
και την δυσκολία
και σε κάθε δυστυχία και 
φθορά
και θάνατο
κι ανυπαρξία, 
σεβασμός αξίζει.

----------


## weird

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον κείμενο, η ασκητική του Καζαντζάκη.
Παραθέτω κάποια ακόμα σημεία που μου άρεσαν. 
Μόλις το ανακάλυψα στην διεύθυνση


http://www.diaplous.org/library/askitiki.php

----------


## weird

Αν μπορείς, Ψυχή, ανασηκώσου απάνω από τα πολύβουα κύματα και πιάσε μ΄ ένα κλωθογύρισμα του ματιού σου όλη τη θάλασσα. Κράτα καλά τα φρένα σου να μη σαλέψουν. Κι ολομεμιάς βυθίσου πάλι στο πέλαγο και ξακλούθα τον αγώνα.

Ένα καράβι είναι το σώμα μας και πλέει απάνω σε βαθιογάλαζα νερά. Ποιος είναι ο σκοπός μας; Να ναυαγήσουμε!

----------


## weird

Μάζωξε τη δύναμη σου κι αφουκράσου· όλη η καρδιά του άνθρωπου είναι μια κραυγή. Ακούμπησε απάνω στο στήθος σου να την ακούσεις· κάποιος μέσα σου αγωνίζεται και φωνάζει.

.............................

Δεν είμαι καλός, δεν είμαι αγνός, δεν είμαι ήσυχος! Αβάσταχτη είναι η ευτυχία κι η δυστυχία μου, είμαι γιομάτος άναρθρες φωνές και σκοτάδι· κυλιούμαι όλο δάκρυα κι αίματα μέσα στη ζεστή τούτη φάτνη της σάρκας μου. 

....................................

Δεν είμαι το φως, είμαι η νύχτα· μα μια φλόγα λοχίζει ανάμεσα στα σωθικά μου και με τρώει. Είμαι η νύχτα που την τρώει το φως.


....................................

Δεν είσαι ένας· είσαι ένα σώμα στρατού. Μια στιγμή κάτω από τον ήλιο φωτίζεται ένα από τα πρόσωπα σου. Κι ευτύς σβήνει κι ανάβει άλλο, νεώτερο σου, ξοπίσω σου.


........................................

Φέρνεις, θες δε θες, ένα νέο ρυθμό. Μια νέα επιθυμία, μια νέα Ιδέα, μια θλίψη καινούρια. Θες δε θες, πλουτίζεις το πατρικό σου το σώμα. 

( αγαπημένο σημείο)

.............................................

Σα να ΄ναι όλη η ζωή ετούτη τ΄ ορατό αιώνιο κυνήγι ενός αόρατου Γαμπρού, που κυνηγάει από κορμί σε κορμί την αιωνιότητα, την αδάμαστη Νύφη.

Κι εμείς, όλο το ψίκι της γαμήλιας πομπής, φυτά, ζώα, άνθρωποι, χιμούμε τρέμοντας προς τη μυστική παστάδα. Και καθένας κρατάει με δέος τα ιερά σύμβολα του γάμου· άλλος το Φαλλό, άλλος τη Μήτρα. 


..................................

Με τα γόνατα κλειδωμένα στο πιγούνι, με τα χέρια απλωμένα κατά το φως, με τις πατούσες των ποδιών στη ράχη, ένα κουβάρι, στριγμώνεται ο Θεός στο κάθε μόριο σάρκας.

Όταν ανοίγω ένα καρπό, τέτοιος μου ξεσκεπάζεται μέσα μου ο σπόρος. Όταν μιλώ με τους ανθρώπους, αυτό ξεκρίνω μέσα στο χοντρό, πηχτολάσπωτο μυαλό τους.

Ο Θεός μάχεται στο κάθε πράμα, με τα χέρια τανυσμένα προς το φως. Ποιο φως; Όξω κι απάνω από κάθε πράμα!

Δεν είναι μονάχα ο πόνος η ουσία του Θεού μας· μήτε η ελπίδα στη μελλούμενη ζωή είτε στην επίγεια τούτη· μήτε η χαρά κι η νίκη. Κάθε θρησκεία, υψώνοντας σε λατρεία μια από τις αρχέγονες όψες τούτες του Θεού, στενεύει την καρδιά και το νου μας.

Η ουσία του Θεού μας είναι ο ΑΓΩΝΑΣ. Μέσα στον αγώνα τούτον ξετυλίγουνται και δουλεύουν αιώνια ο πόνος, η χαρά κι η ελπίδα.

Το ανηφόρισμα, ο πόλεμος με το αντίδρομο ρέμα, γεννάει τον πόνο. Μα ο πόνος δεν είναι ο απόλυτος μονάρχης. Η κάθε νίκη, η κάθε προσωρινή ισορρόπηση στο ανηφόρισμα γιομώνει χαρά το κάθε ζωντανό, που αναπνέει, θρέφεται, ερωτεύεται και γεννάει.

Μα μέσα από τη χαρά κι από τον πόνο αναπηδάει αιώνια η ελπίδα να ξεφύγουμε από τον πόνο, να πλατύνουμε τη χαρά.

Κι αρχίζει πάλι το ανηφόρισμα· ο πόνος· και ξαναγεννιέται η χαρά και ξαναπηδάει η νέα ελπίδα. Ποτέ δεν κλείνει ο κύκλος. Δεν είναι κύκλος· είναι ένας στρόβιλος που αιώνια ανεβαίνει, πλαταίνοντας, τυλίγοντας, ξετυλίγοντας, τον τρισυπόστατον αγώνα.

Ποιος είναι ο σκοπός του αγώνα τούτου; Έτσι ρωτάει ο κακομοίρης, συφεροντολόγος πάντα, νους του ανθρώπου, ξεχνώντας πως η Μεγάλη Πνοή δε δουλεύει μέσα σε ανθρώπινο καιρό, τόπο κι αιτιότητα.

Η Μεγάλη Πνοή είναι ανώτερη από τ΄ ανθρώπινα τούτα ρωτήματα. Έχει πλούσιες, πολυπλάνητες ορμές, που για το λιγόπνοο νου μας φαντάζουν αντίφασες· μα μέσα στην ουσία της θεότητας αδερφώνουνται και πολεμούν όλες μαζί, πιστές παραστάτισσες.

Η αρχέγονη Πνοή διακλαδίζεται, ξεχύνεται, μάχεται, αποτυχαίνει, πετυχαίνει, ασκείται. Είναι το Ρόδο των ανέμων!

........................................

Η στερνή, η πιο ιερή μορφή της θεωρίας είναι η πράξη. 

Έτσι η εφήμερη πράξη μας, συνειδητά ακλουθώντας τη φόρα του Σύμπαντου, δεν πεθαίνει μαζί μας.

Δε χάνεται σε μυστική άνεργη ενατένιση αλάκερου του κύκλου· δεν καταφρονάει την άγια, ταπεινή καθημερινή ανάγκη.

Μέσα στο στενό αίματωμένο της αυλάκι, σκυφτή, δουλεύει στέρεα, άνετα νικώντας, μέσα σ΄ ένα μικρό σημείο καιρού και τόπου, τον καιρό και τον τόπο· γιατί το σημείο αυτό ακολουθάει τη θεϊκιάν ορμή αλάκερου του κύκλου. 

----------------------------------



Είμαστε ένα. Από το τυφλό σκουλήκι στο βυθό του ωκεανού ως την απέραντη παλαίστρα του Γαλαξία, ένας μονάχα αγωνίζεται και κιντυνεύει, ο εαυτός μας. Και στο μικρό, το χωματένιο στήθος μας, ένας μονάχα αγωνίζεται και κιντυνεύει, το Σύμπαντο.

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα...ομορφα λογια,ομορφοι ανθρωποι.
Θα μπρω στην σελιδα που εβαλες να την ψαξω γιατι ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερων.
Ελπιζω να εισαι καλα.
Να εχεις μια ομορφη μερα.

----------


## narnia

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> Είμαστε ένα. Από το τυφλό σκουλήκι στο βυθό του ωκεανού ως την απέραντη παλαίστρα του Γαλαξία, ένας μονάχα αγωνίζεται και κιντυνεύει, ο εαυτός μας. Και στο μικρό, το χωματένιο στήθος μας, ένας μονάχα αγωνίζεται και κιντυνεύει, το Σύμπαντο.


Κορυφαίο.

----------


## weird

Αλτερ μου...
νιώθω οτι δεν είμαι και στα καλύτερά μου.

Εχει αρχίσει να με πονάει πάλι η απώλεια, έχουν αρχίσει να με πιάνουν πάλι οι απελπισίες μου, αλλά προσπαθώ.

Και θα προσπαθώ. 

 :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σε άγγιξε ε?

Εμένα όλο το κείμενο με αναστάτωσε με την καλή έννοια.

Το θεωρώ φωτισμένο, δημιούργημα ενός γνήσια πνευματικού ανθρώπου.

Μέσα στην ενότητα
χάνονται οι ενοχές
μέσα στο Ένα σβήνουν 
οι πληγές
χάνεται το εγώ
χάνεται το εσύ
είμαστε το ίδιο
όλοι μαζί.

Απο όμοιο υλικό φτιαγμένοι.

Κι αλλοίμονο, αν δεν σε αγαπάς,
σαν να τα βάζεις είναι με ολάκερη την Πλάση  :Smile: 

Πώς είσαι Ναρνια?

----------


## narnia

Χωρίς τις \"απελπισίες\" σου αυτές θα ήταν το forum φτωχότερο. Δεν ξέρω τι να προτιμήσω καλή μου weird. \"Γράφεις\" υπέροχα στις μαύρες σου. Αλλά νιώθω καλύτερα όταν είστε όλοι καλύτερα.
Υ.Γ. πως σας φαίνεται το καινούριο μου nick?  :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Κι αλλοίμονο, αν δεν σε αγαπάς,
σαν να τα βάζεις είναι με ολάκερη την Πλάση 

Τοσο ομορφο,τοσο δυνατο μα και αληθινο..

Γλυκεια μου...τι σε τυρρανησε και παλι;Τι αρχισες να πολεμας;..Πες μου..μιλα μου γιαυτη την απωλεια.Θελω να την γνωρισω καλυτερα.
Πως στεκεσαι απεναντι της;Πως την νιωθεις;..
Ακομη και το οτι λες οτι θα προσπαθεις ειναι τοσο δυνατο που μπορω να το νιωσω ακομη και εγω.Ο προσωπικος αγωνας οσο κι αν σε κανει να υποφερεις αφηνει κατι πολυ γλυκο πισω του.Οσο κομματια κι αν σε κανει σε φερνει αντιμετωπο με την αληθεια και ο ανθρωπος που κοιταει την αληθεια καταματα δεν φοβαται,ειναι ελευθερος.Ειμαι εδω και θα σε ακουσω..Απλα ψυθιρισε μου.

Ναρνια?.....Μμμμ...καλο ειναι  :Wink:  Που πηγε το αλλο;;
Την καλησπερα μου

----------


## Alterego

Βιαστηκαμε να μεγαλωσουμε
Αρπαξαμε το πλεγμα της ζωης
νομισαμε πως ηταν τριανταφυλλο και γεμισαμε τα νιατα μας πληγες
Αν υπαρχω θα σε θυμαμαι,
κι αν χαθω να μην με ξεχνας..

----------


## Alterego

\"Τι θορυβο κανουν τα ονειρα οταν γινονται κομματια..;\"

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> Χωρίς τις \"απελπισίες\" σου αυτές θα ήταν το forum φτωχότερο. Δεν ξέρω τι να προτιμήσω καλή μου weird. \"Γράφεις\" υπέροχα στις μαύρες σου. Αλλά νιώθω καλύτερα όταν είστε όλοι καλύτερα.
> Υ.Γ. πως σας φαίνεται το καινούριο μου nick?


Γράφεις υπέροχα στις μαύρες σου!
χα~!
το πιο πρωτότυπο κοπλιμέντο που μου έχουνε κάνει!
 :Smile: ))
Χαίρομαι που έχω δύναμη, ακόμα και όταν νιώθω αδύναμη, να αγγίζω ψυχές άλλων.
Γιατί η επικοινωνία, είναι πρωτίστως κοινωνία και τι άλλο είναι η αγάπη, αν όχι μια \"κοινωνία\"?

Το καινούργιο σου νικ, μου φαίνεται σηματοδοτεί κάτι καινούργιο. 
Κάτι που έχει περισσότερο απο εσένα, απο τον κόσμο σου, απο την αίσθηση την δική σου μέσα.

Μέσα απο τα άγνωστα χιλιόμετρα απόστασης που μας χωρίζουν, πίσω απο τόίχους, δρόμους, γειτονιές, που είμαστε ριγμένοι ο καθένας, μέσα απο καλώδια και ηλεκτρικές ώσεις, φτάνει ένα νέο άρωμα στην μύτη μου.

Πρέπει να είναι το άρωμα της αλλαγής σου καλή μου Νάρνια!
Πόσο εσωτερική αλλαγή αλλά και πόσο ορατή αλήθεια  :Smile: 

Χαίρομαι.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Κι αλλοίμονο, αν δεν σε αγαπάς,
> σαν να τα βάζεις είναι με ολάκερη την Πλάση 
> 
> Τοσο ομορφο,τοσο δυνατο μα και αληθινο..
> 
> Γλυκεια μου...τι σε τυρρανησε και παλι;Τι αρχισες να πολεμας;..Πες μου..μιλα μου γιαυτη την απωλεια.Θελω να την γνωρισω καλυτερα.
> Πως στεκεσαι απεναντι της;Πως την νιωθεις;..
> Ακομη και το οτι λες οτι θα προσπαθεις ειναι τοσο δυνατο που μπορω να το νιωσω ακομη και εγω.Ο προσωπικος αγωνας οσο κι αν σε κανει να υποφερεις αφηνει κατι πολυ γλυκο πισω του.Οσο κομματια κι αν σε κανει σε φερνει αντιμετωπο με την αληθεια και ο ανθρωπος που κοιταει την αληθεια καταματα δεν φοβαται,ειναι ελευθερος.Ειμαι εδω και θα σε ακουσω..Απλα ψυθιρισε μου.
> ...


Δεν άρχισα νέα παλη, στην παλιά είμαι ακόμα.
Ξέρεις η απώλεια είναι περίεργο πράγμα.

Την νιώθω σαν ένα αντικείμενο 
που το σχήμα του αλλάζει,
το βάρος του,
ο όγκος,
μέσα στον χρόνο.
Και είναι σαν εγώ να χρειάζεται κάθε φορά 
να του δίνω χώρο μέσα μου
σαν να παίρνει μέσα μου νέες διαστάσεις
κάθε μέρα
κάθε ώρα...

Θέλω να μείνει ακίνητο
για να το δω καθαρά
αλλά αυτό όλο τοποθετείται μέσα μου.

Κι έτσι ακόμα δεν \"γνωρίζω\", δεν έχω νιώσει 
το ακριβές βάρος του συναισθήματος .
Την ακριβή επίπτωση που θα έχει αυτή η απώλεια στην ζωή μου.

Μια έτσι, μια αλλιώς.

Ετσι νιώθω.
Να τώρα έγινε κι αυτό με την άλλη απώλεια.
Και μπροστά στην θέαση του γυμνού
θανάτου,
πάντα αγριεύομαι
απο ένα δέος παγωμένο.

Σαν να ρίχνομαι σε ιλλιγγώδη κενά και
αναρωτήσεις.

Όσο κι αν εχω συμφιλιωθεί με την ιδέα.

Είναι κι αυτό το ίδιο.
Σαν κάθε φορά, με κάθε απώλεια,
να \"επανασυμφιλιώνομαι\"
με τρόπο αλλιώτικο.

Τι είναι το μεγάλωμα τελικά...
ένα ταξίδι στην ροή του χρόνου.

Και το ίδωμα 
των ίδιων πραγμάτων
με μάτια διαφορετικά.

Τώρα θυμήθηκα το
\"χρώμα δεν αλλάζουνε τα μάτια,
μόνο τρόπο να κοιτάνε\".

Συγχωρήστε μου την πολυγραφία μου.
Είμαι στα περίεργά μου  :Smile:

----------


## Παστελι

pifffff  :Frown:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Βιαστηκαμε να μεγαλωσουμε
> Αρπαξαμε το πλεγμα της ζωης
> νομισαμε πως ηταν τριανταφυλλο και γεμισαμε τα νιατα μας πληγες
> Αν υπαρχω θα σε θυμαμαι,
> κι αν χαθω να μην με ξεχνας..


Alter, τι μου θύμησες...

ορίστε λοιπόν.

Μεγαλώσαμε
περιμένοντας να ανθίσει
της νιότης το τραγούδι. 
Να αποφέρει
καρπούς ροδοκόκκινους
σαν φιλιά σχιστά
Προσμένοντας 
της ζωής μας τα ολόγιομα φεγγάρια

Μεγαλώσαμε 
παλεύοντας να μείνουμε νέοι
με όλες τις πιθανές εκδοχές
της ενηλικότητας 
να αιωρούνται
πάνω απο τα κεφάλια μας
σαν πουλιά ανέμελα

Στο συρτάρι σκονισμένος
όλος ο αβίωτος βίος μας
ξεχασμένος σε κορνίζα
Μεγαλώσαμε 
αναπόφευκτα
τόσο 
που δεν ακούσαμε
του Χρόνου
τα πατήματα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> pifffff


Τι συμβαίνει Μαρία ?

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα..
Ειπες πως ειναι σαν να χρειαζεται καθε φορα να του δινεις χωρο μεσα σου.Νιωθω οτι αυτο πρεπει να γινεται για να ειναι αυτο το συναισθημα δικο σου.Σαν ενα μπαλονι που καποτε φουρκωνει καποτε οχι.Οταν φουσκωνει να σε κρατα σε εγρυγορση και αν το αισθανεσαι περισσοτερο.
Ισως τωρα στην συγκεκριμενη στιγμη να ειναι φουσκωμενο και να το νιωθεις τοσο εντονα.Ξερεις ομως οτι θα φυγει και παλι ο αερας του..
Ειπες κατι που μου αρεσε...για τα ματια και το πως βλεπουμε τα πραγματα διαφορετικα.Ειναι οντως περιεργο.Ομως νομιζω τα ματια σε αυτην την περιπτωση δεν ειναι αυτα που κανουν την διαφορα.Ειναι η ωριμανση της σκεψης σου και πως λιγο ως πολυ καταφερες να τυθασευσεις το συναισθημα της απωλειας..Μπορεις να εισαι πιο φιλικη μαζι του,να το πλησιαζεις αθορυβα,χωρις περιπλοκες.

Το νιωθεις εντονα γιατι εγινε και αυτο το τελευταιο και αθελα ολα επιστρεφουν και παλι εκει..σε εκεινο το περιεργο και πολυπλοκο συναισθημα της απωλειας.Δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να συμφιλιωθεις ακριβως με ενα τετοιο συναισθημα αλλα γιατι οχι..;

.....

----------


## narnia

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Καλημερα..
> 
> Το νιωθεις εντονα γιατι εγινε και αυτο το τελευταιο και αθελα ολα επιστρεφουν και παλι εκει..σε εκεινο το περιεργο και πολυπλοκο συναισθημα της απωλειας.Δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να συμφιλιωθεις ακριβως με ενα τετοιο συναισθημα αλλα γιατι οχι..;
> 
> .....


Είναι νωρίς κι η απώλεια θέλει το χρόνο της, θέλει να ασχοληθείς μαζί της για να σου γίνει αισθητή έντονα και καταλυτικά. Καμιά φορά την περιμένεις τόσο πολύ , τόσο καιρό, την έχεις ζήσει και την έχεις κατανοήσει από πριν που η ίδια η πραγματική της διάσταση έχει λιγότερο πόνο, αφήνει μικρότερη πληγή, περνάει απαρατήρητη.
Καλή σας μέρα... 
Είμαι ακόμα εδώ, είμαι ακόμα εγώ, ανέλπιδη, ανερμάτιστη και εγωιστικά, επιλεκτικά άχρωμη. 
Να ΄χε χρώμα η επαφή, στην οθόνη που κοιτάζω να την βλέπω θαλασσί κι εγώ κάτι από γαλάζιο.

----------


## weird

Nα χε χρώμα η επαφή

στην οθόνη που κοιτάζω...

να τη βλέπω θαλασσί

κι εγώ κάτι απο γαλάζιο.


Όμορφο!

Καλώς σας ξαναβρήκα παρεάκι μου.
Τι κάνετε?

Βάγια μου, μου αρέσει πολύ η λυρικότητα της γραφής σου.

Αλτερ μου, πώς είσαι τις μέρες αυτές?
Ενα λαμπερό φιλί σε όλους  :Smile:

----------


## narnia

Καλώς ήρθες ταξιδιώτη.....Γύρισες δυνατή για τις μάχες που θα έρθουν? Γέμισες τις βαλίτσες χρώματα για να ζωγραφίζεις στις παλέτες μας? Εδώ ο χειμώνας πλησιάζει απειλητικά. Διακρίνω \"εντάσεις\" και απουσίες. Κι ο alterάκος που \"χάθηκε\" σε περιμένει κι αυτός. Γιατί εγώ εξαφανίζομαι και ξεχνιέμαι. Είμαι καλύτερα από χθες χειρότερα από αύριο. 
Μια χαραμάδα ελπίδας προσπαθώ να ανοίξω μη ζηλεύετε.
Καλημέρα σε όλους.

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα σας...
Γλυκεια μου weird καλως ηρθες και παλι.Υποσχεσου ομως μονο οτι την επομενη φορα θα με παρεις και μενα μαζι σου.. :Smile: 
Δεν αντιληφθηκα οτι φευγεις για ταξιδι,δεν το ειδα καπου.Το διαβασα οταν το εγραψαν τα παιδια.Γιαυτο συγχωραμε που δεν σου ευχηθηκα να εχεις ενα καλο ταξιδι.

Αυτες τις μερες δεν ειμαι και στα καλυτερα μου.Τρεχω να προλαβω πραγματα που επρεπε να ειχα κανει απο καιρο.Την Δευτερα φευγω για 13 μερες ερχομαι Αθηνα για την εξεταστικη μου.Οχι πως προετοιμαστηκα,αλλα πρεπει να ερθω αυτη την φορα και να μην προσπαθω να ξεφυγω απο κατι που το αρχισα και πρεπει να το τελειωσω.Τι περιεργο πραγμα,να ξεκινω παντοτε κατι και να μην το τελειωνω.Τι κουσουρι και αυτο.Ποτε θα μπορεσω να κατσω να συγκεντρωθω σε αυτο και να τελειωσω;και να μην εχω σαν δικαιολογια πως δεν ειμαι καλα γιαυτο δεν το κανω;Πραγματικα δεν ξερω πια τι χρειαζετε να κανω σε πολλα πραγματα μαζι μου.

.....τι να κανω με τις τοσες σκεψεις και εμμονες μου;Προσπαθω οσο τιποτα αλλα νιωθω πως δεν μπορω να το κανω ολο αυτο μονος..Κουραστηκα,εξαντληθ κα.Και φοβαμαι..φοβαμαι πως αυτο θα το εχω για παντα,μα δεν το αντεχω.Θελω να κανω πραγματα,θελω να ζησω,θελω να νιωθω,να ελπιζω,να υπαρχω.Αν χασω και αλλα χρονια απο την ζωη μου,δεν θα το αντεξω...

Φιλη μου Narnia..μακαρι να μπορουσα να σου ανοιξω την χαραμαδα που ψαχνεις να μπει το φως στην καρδια σου να ηρεμησει για λιγο...Αναρωτιεσαι ποτε αν εισαι μονο εσυ που παλευει διαρκως με κατι τοσο δυσκολο;Να ξυπνας να κοιμασαι με την ιδια του οτι ολα θα παν καλα και ολα θα αλλαξουν..Ειναι φορες που νιωθω οτι αυτο με εχει εξαντλησει,κουραζομαι καθε μερα να ξυπνω και να εχω τοσες συζητησεις με τον εαυτο μου,να αναλυω..

Μια καλη σας ημερα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

αλτερ αρχιζω και εγω εξεταστικη την πεμπτη αλλα δεν βρισκω το κουραγιο να παω δεν ειμαι ετοιμη δεν μπορω να διαβασω και να συγκεντρωθω.και ετσι παμε αισιως στον 6 χρονο σπουδων...και δεν θελω να παω στην πολη που σπουδαζα εχω πολυ δυσαρεστες αναμνησεις..δεν ξερω αν θα τελειωσω ποτε...

----------


## Alterego

...δεν ειναι σκληρο;να εχεις απλα να δωσεις καποια μαθηματα,ο χρονος να τρεχει,να εχεις φυγει απο εκει που πικρανθηκες γιατι νομιζες πως φευγωντας ολα θα αλλαξουν και να εξακολουθεις να μην μπορεις να το κανεις...μου φαινεται γελοιο μερικες φορες,σαν μια φαρσα που κανω στον εαυτο μου.Εγω δεν μπορω να σκεφτω οτι θα μπω σε ενα αεροπλανο και θα παω και παλι εκει,ανυμπορος απο τον φοβο...ανυμπορος απο αυτη την γελοια φαρσα που δημιουργω του εαυτου μου.Οταν ειμαι ηρεμος το θεωρω σκληρο αυτο που κανω και αδικο...μιλησε μου και αλλο ...πες μου αν θες τι συνεβει.Τι σπουδαζεις;Αγαπας αυτο που σπουδαζεις...;

----------


## Ακροβατης

τει διοικησης επιχειρισεων.οχι δεν μου αρεσει καθολου δεν με γεμιζει και για αυτο εφυγα απο την πολη π σπουδαζα ενα χρονο τωρα και γυρισα στο πατρικο μ,ειχα περασει 6 μαθηματα μονο σε 5 χρονια.το φανταζεσαι?ειμαι σε μια φαση που θελω να κανω αυτο π μεγεμιζει.ονειρο μ ηταν να σχοληθω με τη διακοσμηση.και θελω να το ψαξω.πτυχιο απο το τει δεν με βλεπω να παιρνω ουτε σε 10 χρονια αφου ανοιγω το βιβλιο και δεν καταλαβαινω καν τι λεει,δεν πολυπηγαινα στη σχολη παρα μονο εργστηρια και εξεταστικες π και που.δεν ξερω αλλα ποτε δεν αργα να κανουμε αυτο π πραγματικα θελουμε.και η πολη π σπουδαζα μου δημηουργει δυσαρεστες αναμνησεις γιατι εκει εζησα τις κρισεις πανικου κ τον αλκοολισμο σε ολο του το μεγαλειο

----------


## Alterego

Κατι απο τα ιδια...δεν με γεμιζει.Μπαινω σε 6ο χρονο και εγω.Δεν μου εχουν μεινει πολλα,αλλα και παλι δεν λεω να το τελειωνω και ειναι κριμα...Περασαν αρκετα χρονια ομως..εκανες πολλα χρονια εκει και ειναι κριμα να επιμενεις σε κατι που δεν του δινεις την προσοχη σου.Οταν δεν εχεις να ασχολησε με κατι που σου αρεσει γενικα τα υπολοιπα σου πανε στραβα.Αφηνεις πολλες ωρες το μυαλο σου αν αναλωνεται στην ιδεα του πραξε και κανε αυτο χωρις ουσια στην πραγματικοτητα.Ασε τι εκανες και τι δεν εκανες και κανε αυτο που θες.Ποτε δεν ειναι αργα αλλα μην περιμενεις αλλο...ειναι κριμα τα χρονια.Σε πια πολη ησουν;

----------


## Ακροβατης

θεσνικη ημουνα.εσυ αθηνα σπουδαζεις?πας μονο εξεταστικες η νοικιαζεις εκει?

----------


## Ακροβατης

πηγαινοερχομουνα θεσνικη κοζανη.ηταν μια φρικη

----------


## Alterego

Ειναι ομορφη πολη η Θεσσαλονικη φτανει να μπορεσεις να την ζησεις.Ημουν Πειραια 4 χρονια και εφυγα χωρις να τελειωσω με την ελπιδα οτι εδω στον τοπο μου θα διαβασω και θα τελειωσω.Ηθελα τοσο πολυ να ξεφυγω..γιατι οπως και εσυ ολα αρχισαν απο τοτε που πηγα να σπουδασω.Δεν φταιει ο τοπος..απλα αργοτερα σε επιβαρυνει και αυτος.Εχει αρχισαν ολα...
Σιγουρα ομως επειδη περασε λιγος καιρος,εδω που ειμαι δουλευω,μπηκα σε μια αλλη ρουτινα,οταν πηγαινω τωρα εκει για εξετασεις δεν ειναι τιποτα εντονο..σιγα σιγα νιωθω να φευγουν.Ομως εξακολουθουν να παραμενουν μεσα μου..και μεσα στο μυαλο μου.Κρισεις πανικου,κλεισιμο στο σπιτι για μερες,φοβια να κυκλοφορησω,ποτο,τσιγαρα,φ γητο και τιποτα περισσοτερο...Εχει αναμιση χρονο που εφυγα..Μα ποτε δεν θα σταματησει νομιζω το συναισθηματα που νιωθω καθε που πηγαινω και παλι εκει.Αθελα του το μυαλο μου παει σε εκεινες τις μερες..

----------


## Ακροβατης

τι να πω δεν ξερω ποτε και αν φυγουν ολα αυτα τα δυσαρεστα συναισθηματα.ειναι σαν να χουν βγαλει βαθιες ριζες μεσα μας...πως να τα ξεφυτρωσουμε?

----------


## Alterego

Δεν ξερω αν μπορουν να ξεφυτρωθουν...παντως καταλαβα οτι οσο συχνοτερα παω και εχω καλες στιγμες εκει που ημουν τοτε ολο και απομακρυνεται απο το μυαλο μου ολο αυτο το ασχημο σκηνικο.Γιαυτο προσπαθω οποτε παω να κανω κατι περισσοτερο απο οσα δεν εκανα,για να διαγραψω.Ισως δουλευοντας ξανα απο πανω τους με αλλο αερα να εξαφανιστουν.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> Καλώς ήρθες ταξιδιώτη.....Γύρισες δυνατή για τις μάχες που θα έρθουν? Γέμισες τις βαλίτσες χρώματα για να ζωγραφίζεις στις παλέτες μας? Εδώ ο χειμώνας πλησιάζει απειλητικά. Διακρίνω \"εντάσεις\" και απουσίες. Κι ο alterάκος που \"χάθηκε\" σε περιμένει κι αυτός. Γιατί εγώ εξαφανίζομαι και ξεχνιέμαι. Είμαι καλύτερα από χθες χειρότερα από αύριο. 
> Μια χαραμάδα ελπίδας προσπαθώ να ανοίξω μη ζηλεύετε.
> Καλημέρα σε όλους.


Μια χαραμάδα ελπίδας προσπαθώ να ανοίξω μην ζηλεύετε...

με λίγο ήλιο θελω να πασπαλίσω το σκοτάδι, μην ζηλεύετε...

Δεν ζηλεύουμε καλή μου, προσωπικά σε παρακολουθώ με θαυμασμό.

Έχεις διαβάσει Αλκυόνη Παπαδάκη?

Οι ψυχούλες σας ταιριάζουν.

Είναι κι εκείνη σαν εσένα, τόσο ευαίσθητη.
Και ξέρεις ε?
Οι ψυχές που είναι έτσι, απο την ανάποδη μεριά τους, είναι τόσο πεισματικά δυνατές....

Οι ψυχές που είναι έτσι θέλουν μάτια που ξέρουν να κοιτούν, χέρια που θα τις αγγίζουν απαλά και αυτιά που θα τεντώνονται να τις ακούσουν.
Είναι λεπτεπίλεπτες κι ευθραστες μα τόσο μονάκριβες...

Μακάρι οι άνθρωπόι σου, να έχουν καταλάβει πόσο λεπτά πρέπει να σε αγγίζουν και να σε αγκαλιάζουν.

Απο εμένα, πάρε λίγη γεύση απο Αλκυόνη!
Το αγόρασα στο ταξίδι μου το βιβλίο... θα το κάνω δώρο σε κάποιον που αγαπώ.

Μου έξυσε για άλλη μια φορά το μέσα μου, με άγγιξε. 

Ορίστε λοιπόν :

\"Ξεφυλλίζοντας τη σιωπή\"

\"Σ αυτούς που έδεσαν την άγκυρά τους στα φτερά των γλάρων...

Ε! Τι κι αν δεν έχεις βρει ταυτότητα, όπως λες.
Αφού σε κάθε σταθμό - και καλά κάνεις- αλλάζεις τα στοιχεία σου.
Αφού συχνάζεις σε μια.. Πως να το πούμε... Ποιητική ασάφεια.
Πολύ ωραίο στέκι. Να σαι καλά και να το χαίρεσαι.
Μην ακούς αυτούς που θέλουν να σε πείσουν
να βάλεις συρματόπλεγμα στο βλέμμα σου.
Πρόσεξες μήπως το δέρμα τους? Λειψό και άγονο.
Κανένα φύλλο δεν έσταξε το δάκρυ του στα μάγουλά τους.
Πρόσεξες τα χείλη τους? Στεγνά. Ξεφλουδισμένα. 
Καμιά κερασιά δεν ξέχασε ανάμεσά τους τον καρπό της.\"


\"Ακόμα κι αν σμιλεύεις τις μέρες σου πάνω σε βράχο, συνέχιζε να το κάνεις...
Ακόμα κι αν μέσα στην παραζάλη έχασες τη σμίλη σου,
χρησιμοποίησε εν ανάγκη και τα νύχια σου. Συνέχισε. Αν δεν χάσεις το σφυγμό του πόθου σου, αν δεν χάσεις την ηδονή να ανοίγεις αυλακιές στα όνειρα που τίποτα δεν σου υποσχέθηκαν, τότε... Άκου που σου λέω.
Κάποια νύχτα, εκείπου δεν το περιμένεις,
θα ρθει ο Θεός νυχτοπατώντας να πιει νερό
απο τη μικρή λακκούβα του βράχου σου\"

\"συχνά όταν βρίσκομαι σε πανηγύρια, σε γλέντια , σε πολύβουες χαρές, αισθάνομαι σαν να μην έχω εισιτήριο. Σαν να έχω βρεθεί εκεί λαθραία....\"

Σου το προτείνω αυτό το βιβλίο, πιστεύω θα σου κάνει καλή παρεούλα  :Smile: 

Καλημέρα Νάρνια.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Καλημερα σας...
> Γλυκεια μου weird καλως ηρθες και παλι.Υποσχεσου ομως μονο οτι την επομενη φορα θα με παρεις και μενα μαζι σου..
> Δεν αντιληφθηκα οτι φευγεις για ταξιδι,δεν το ειδα καπου.Το διαβασα οταν το εγραψαν τα παιδια.Γιαυτο συγχωραμε που δεν σου ευχηθηκα να εχεις ενα καλο ταξιδι.
> 
> Αυτες τις μερες δεν ειμαι και στα καλυτερα μου.Τρεχω να προλαβω πραγματα που επρεπε να ειχα κανει απο καιρο.Την Δευτερα φευγω για 13 μερες ερχομαι Αθηνα για την εξεταστικη μου.Οχι πως προετοιμαστηκα,αλλα πρεπει να ερθω αυτη την φορα και να μην προσπαθω να ξεφυγω απο κατι που το αρχισα και πρεπει να το τελειωσω.Τι περιεργο πραγμα,να ξεκινω παντοτε κατι και να μην το τελειωνω.Τι κουσουρι και αυτο.Ποτε θα μπορεσω να κατσω να συγκεντρωθω σε αυτο και να τελειωσω;και να μην εχω σαν δικαιολογια πως δεν ειμαι καλα γιαυτο δεν το κανω;Πραγματικα δεν ξερω πια τι χρειαζετε να κανω σε πολλα πραγματα μαζι μου.
> 
> .....τι να κανω με τις τοσες σκεψεις και εμμονες μου;Προσπαθω οσο τιποτα αλλα νιωθω πως δεν μπορω να το κανω ολο αυτο μονος..Κουραστηκα,εξαντληθ κα.Και φοβαμαι..φοβαμαι πως αυτο θα το εχω για παντα,μα δεν το αντεχω.Θελω να κανω πραγματα,θελω να ζησω,θελω να νιωθω,να ελπιζω,να υπαρχω.Αν χασω και αλλα χρονια απο την ζωη μου,δεν θα το αντεξω...
> 
> ...


Αυτό θα το έχεις για πάντα.
Κι εγώ είμαι έτσι.
Πρέπει όμως, να μάθεις να μιλάς, την γλώσσα του εαυτού σου!
Για να μην χάνεσαι μέσα σε λαβύρινθους και αναλύσεις.

Πρέπει να μάθεις να μιλάς την γλώσσα των συναισθημάτων σου!
Για να μπορείς να ξέρεις πιο κομμάτι σου μιλά κάθε φορά.

Και θα το καταφέρεις, πιστεύω πολύ σε εσένα.

Οσο για τον φόβο της επιτυχίας....
όσο για τον φόβο της ολοκληρωσης...
όσο για το δικαιολογητικό μαξιλαράκι της ασθένειας...

πιστεύω οτι αν σκύψεις μέσα σου τα ξέρεις όλα αυτά..

Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι.
Να κάνεις το καλύτερο που μπορείς.

 :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> τι να πω δεν ξερω ποτε και αν φυγουν ολα αυτα τα δυσαρεστα συναισθηματα.ειναι σαν να χουν βγαλει βαθιες ριζες μεσα μας...πως να τα ξεφυτρωσουμε?


Αν το να τα ξεφυτρώσεις φαίνεται αδύνατο ( γιατί είναι πια ενα κομμάτι απο εσένα) , γιατί δεν δοκιμάζουμε να τα φροντίσουμε, μήπως και βγάλουν καποιο άνθος?

Θέλει σκάλισμα, σκάψιμο βαθύ, πότισμα, θέλει να αντέχεις και τα τρυπήματα απο τα αγκάθια μα, Ολγακι μου, όλα γίνονται...

Σιγά σιγά και με υπομονή.

----------


## narnia

Έχεις δίκιο η Παπαδάκη γράφει για μένα μέσα από εμένα σαν εμένα. Αυτοθαυμάζομαι κι επαίρομαι. Μέχρι σήμερα ταυτιζόμουν με τη Βαμβουνάκη, ένιωθα να βγάζει στο λόγο της αυτά που ήθελα να πω. Αλκυόνη Παπαδάκη διάβασα μόνο το \"χρώμα του φεγγαριού\" κάποτε που ήμουνα χαρούμενη και δεν με άγγιξε αρκετά. Τρέχω να διαβάσω αυτό που μου προτείνεις. Βρήκα αληθινά να έχει πει κάτι από αυτά που σας έλεγα παλιότερα.Μου μοιάζει.

----------


## Alterego

Ειναι φορες που σκυβω και βλεπω..το νιωθω το αντιλαμβανομαι,εκεινο που με δυσκολευει παντοτε ειναι το πρωτο βημα.
Θα κανω οτι καλυτερο μπορω,αν και μπορω περισσοτερα και το ξερω.Σε ευχαριστω.Να εισαι καλα...οσο καλα μπορεις.Και μην ξεχνας να χαμογελας...εστω και λιγο.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Ειναι φορες που σκυβω και βλεπω..το νιωθω το αντιλαμβανομαι,εκεινο που με δυσκολευει παντοτε ειναι το πρωτο βημα.
> Θα κανω οτι καλυτερο μπορω,αν και μπορω περισσοτερα και το ξερω.Σε ευχαριστω.Να εισαι καλα...οσο καλα μπορεις.Και μην ξεχνας να χαμογελας...εστω και λιγο.


Απόψε ένα ένα χαμόγελο ζωγραφισμένο πάνω μου,
που είναι όλο δικό σας!!
Θα είμαι δίπλα σου με την σκέψη.
Και να μην πραγματώνεις όλο το δυναμικό σου με την πρώτη,
μην απογοητεύεσαι,
σιγά σιγά.
Δώσε στην προσπάθειά σου τον σεβασμό που της πρέπει. 

Να είσαι ήρεμος εύχομαι ολόψυχα.

----------


## Alterego

Δεν θα τα παρατησω ποτε!Οσο αναπνεω και υπαρχω θα αγωνιζομαι..Για την νικη απο τα τερατα.Αυτη δεν ειναι η γλυκια γευση της ζωης;...
Σε ευχαριστω.Σας ευχαριστω..
Καλο βραδυ

----------


## Alterego

Να με θυμάσαι κάθε Σεπτέμβρη.
Στους ανέμους να μιλάς για τα βράδια
που ικέτευα ένα φιλί κι ένα χαμόγελο.
Στους καθρέφτες να μιλάς για τα κλειστά δωμάτια
που φυλάκιζαν όνειρα και προσμονές.
Και στη βροχή να μιλάς,
εξηγώντας τις μυστικές διαδικασίες που σχηματοποιούσαν
σ’ ένα τεράστιο «Εσύ» τον κόσμο
και όλα γύρω έπαιρναν το δικό σου περίγραμμα...

Το « Εσύ» κρατάω στις χούφτες μου,
ιερή παρακαταθήκη για τα χρόνια που θα ’ρθουν.
Το « Εσύ» τραγουδάω
και ομολογώ πως
τότε που πια δε θα μπορώ
-όσο κι αν απλώνω τα χέρια μου-
να σ’ αγγίξω,
τότε που πια δε θα μπορείς
- όσο κι αν σου μιλώ-
να μ’ ακούς,
τότε που η απόσταση θα είναι χαοτική
και που οι θύμησες θα γίνονται
μαχαίρια πορφυρά,
θα παίρνω τους γνώριμους δρόμους
αναζητώντας τα ίχνη σου
ακόμα και στις ανάσες του δραπέτη ανέμου.

Του ΑΓΓΕΛΟΥ ΠΕΤΡΟΥΛΑΚΗ - \"Να με θυμάσαι...\"

----------


## weird

Πολύ όμορφο το να με θυμάσαι.

Η αλήθεια είναι μνήμη.


Η πάλη, αξίζει.

Μερικοί άνθρωποι, γεννήθηκαν για να παλεύουν.

Και λίγο εκεί, σαν σηκώνονται απο την πτώση τους, μέχρι να πέσουν πάλι, γεύονται μέσα στον ιδρώτα τους, το πιο αγνό απόσταγμα ζωής.
Και κρατάν την γεύση τους στον κόρφο.

Είναι ωραία η μάχη.

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα....

----------


## weird

Καλησπέρα!

Μέσα μου παλεύουν δύο δυνάμεις.
Μέσα μου παλεύουν δύο εαυτοί.

Τί θα γίνει στο τέλος?

Πώς χαράζεις μια επιλογή, όταν είσαι κομμένος στα δύο?

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα....Ισως να πρεπει να υπαρχουν αυτοι οι δυο εαυτοι για να υπαρχει μαι ισσοροπια μεσα σου;...Ισως να χρειαζεται να υπαρχουν αυτες πο δυο δυναμεις για να μην επικρατει τοσος πανικος μεσα μας;..Μπορει..Καποιες φορες ισως να ειναι για καλο,για να παρθει μια επιλογη πιο ευκολα..

----------


## weird

Αλτερ, το ένα κομμάτι μου είναι το μυαλό μου
και το άλλο η συναισθηματική πλευρά μου.

Το ένα είναι ο βαθύς αναλυτικός συλλογισμός μου
και το άλλο ο ποιητικός μου λόγος.

Καταλαβαίνεις?

----------


## Alterego

Καταλαμβαινω..εμενα μου μοιαζει με ομορφο συνδιασμο ομως.Το ενα συμπληρωνει το αλλο..Δεν ξερω.Θες να μου πεις περισσοτερα;

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Καταλαμβαινω..εμενα μου μοιαζει με ομορφο συνδιασμο ομως.Το ενα συμπληρωνει το αλλο..Δεν ξερω.Θες να μου πεις περισσοτερα;


Ας πούμε οτι, πέρασα ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ζωής μου, στοχεύοντας στον νου. 
Διαμορφώνοντας έναν εαυτό που ήξερε καλά να μελετά, να αναλύει, να σκέφτεται σε βάθος.
Μέχρι την κρίση.
Μετά ήρθε πιο πολύ στο φως ο συναισθηματικός μου ευατός. 
Η λυρικότητα κτλ.
Οχι οτι πριν δεν ήμουν συναισθηματική, είχα εκρήξεις συναισθήματος αλλά δεν έβλεπα το συναίσθημά μου.

Τελοσπάντων.
Παλιά, προ κρίσης, τα πράγματα, ήταν απλά. 
Ηξερα που πήγαινα.

Τώρα πια, δεν είναι έτσι.
Και το περιβάλλον μου απορρεί με την αλλαγή μου.
σαν να έχουν απέναντί τους έναν άλλο άνθρωπο.

Συχνά κατηγόρησαν εκ των υστέρων την ψυχολόγο μου \" σου άλλαξε τα μυαλά\".

Αυτό έχει και μια δόση αλήθειας. 
Με την κρίση ( άγχος - φοβίες) γκρεμίστηκα, και χτίστηκα πάλι εξ αρχής σε κάποια κάιρια σημεία μου.

Μόνο που εν τω μεταξύ, πορευόμουν σε έναν δρόμο και τώρα ήρθε καιρός και για εξωτερικές αλλαγές.

Και παράλληλα με αυτό, θραύσματα του παλιού μου εαυτού νοσταλγούν εκείνο που τότε ήθελαν με τόση διαύγεια και με μπερδεύουν.

Περίεργη κατάσταση που νομίζω δεν θα καταλάβει κανείς αν δεν την ζήσει. 

Είναι σαν το καλλιτεχνικό μου στοιχείο να παλεύει με το λογικό - διανοητικό. 
Κι άντε να βρω συγκερασμούς ανάμεσα στα δύο.

Αχ αυτός ο διχασμός.
Σαν πιστός φίλος με ακολουθεί.

υγ. ο διχασμός μου προυπήρχε της κρίσης, μόνο που μετά την θεραπεία μου έγινε πιο εμφανής και συγκεκριμένος στα στοιχεία του.

----------


## Alterego

Ισως τωρα ειναι ετσι γιατι εχεις ψαξει τον εσωτερικο σου κοσμο και μπηκες σε αλλους δρομους;Και ειδες μεσα σου την αληθεια;..
Ισως τωρα τα πραγματα να σε μπερδευουν αλλα αργοτερα καταφερεις κατι αλλο;Που δεν πιστευες;...
Εχω την αποψη οτι οι ανθρωποι που εχουν μελετησει,εχεις ψαξει τον εσωτερικο τους κοσμο,τον αναλυσαν και καταφεραν να αγγιξουν μεσα τους κομματια που δεν πιστευαν ειναι αυτοι που θα καταφερνουν να μην λυγιζουν,να σεβονται το νεαυτο τους,να εκτιμουν,να ζουν...Θα δινουν απλοχερα βοηθεια και θα καταφερνουν παντα να βρισκουν την λυση και το φως μεσα τους...Δεν ξερω αν το εκφραζω οπως θελω..
Πιστευω ακομη οτι ο παλιος σου εαυτος ειναι εκει..και παντα θα ειναι και οποτε κοιταξεις λιγο πισω θα την βρεις.Μπορεις να τον βρεις με την μνημη,τις μυρωδιες,την νοσταλγια,μια αγαπη ισως..
Εξακολουθω να πιστευω οτι αυτη η αλλαγη ειναι σαν ακολουθια με τα οσα εχεις κανει χρονια τωρα..και ισως να ειναι αυτος ο δρομος για την Αληθεια σου..Με ολα αυτα βγαινουν τοσο ωραια πραγματα απο εσενα.Τοση ομορφη γαληνια ψυχη....

----------


## weird

Είναι απίστευτο το να επιλέγεις.
Να ακούς πιο πολύ την καρδιά ή το μυαλό σου?
Μου είναι δύσκολο το να επιλέξω.

Μήπως εγώ μου το κάνω δύσκολο?
Σιχαίνομαι την αξιολόγηση, τον έλεγχο, τον ανταγωνισμό. 
Κι όμως, μου αρέσει η νομική σκέψη, ξέρω οτι το έχω.. το βάθος, την ανάλυση.
Μα δεν μπορώ το κλίμα τους!
Δεν θα αντέχω την μυρωδιά τους καν.

Σιχαίνομαι τον μικρόκοσμό τους κι όμως μπορώ να τους κάνω να μου δώσουν το εισητήριο...

Απο την άλλη...
το μυαλό μου, δεν μπορεί να κάθεται.
Θέλει με κάτι να ασχολείται.
Και τα νομικά είναι η αγαπημένη του τροφή, κυρίως τα θεωρητικά. 

Κι αν ασχοληθεί με κάτι άλλο, ίσως να νιώσει βαριεστημένο. 
Να αλλοιωθεί...
Θα έχει τα ερεθίσματα που του είναι κατάλληλα?
Ή όχι? Κι αν μαραζώνει αυτό, τι να το κάνω το συναίσθημα μετά?
Μάλλον θα με παρασέρνει μετά. 

Μπορώ εγώ να του δίνω τα ερεθίσματα.
Να το φροντίζω και να καλύπτω τις ανάγκες της συναισθηματικής πλευράς μου παράλληλα. 


Σκέψεις...

----------


## weird

Άλτερ μου, 
γαλήνια νιώθω κι εγώ.
Μα η ζωή προσωρά.
Και πρέπει να κάνω επιλογές.
Επιλογές ζωής.

----------


## weird

Το μυαλό μου με το συναίσθημα βάζουν 
τρικλοποδιές το ένα με το άλλο
κι αν κάποτε δίνουν τα χέρια
φροντίζουν σύντομα 
να χωρίσουν πάλι!

----------


## Alterego

Γιατι ομως να ειναι αποκλειστικα επιλογες ζωης...; Ετσι πνιγεσαι περισσοτερο..
Πρεπει να κανεις επιλογες;..γιατι πρεπει;

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Γιατι ομως να ειναι αποκλειστικα επιλογες ζωης...; Ετσι πνιγεσαι περισσοτερο..
> Πρεπει να κανεις επιλογες;..γιατι πρεπει;


Ωραία, λέγε μου τέτοια να με ξυπνήσεις απο τον λήθαργο που έχω πέσει!
Αχ.... πρέπει να κάνω επιλογές γιατί δεν μπορώ να τα έχω όλα...
Πρέπει να ζω αυτόνομα, γιατί θέλω να είμαι ανεξάρτητη.
Αρα βάζουμε τον οικονομικό παραγοντα.

Θέλω να ασχοληθώ με την Τέχνη και την Ψυχανάλυση/ψυχολογία. Αρχικά, απλά να έχω χρόνο να τα κάνω περιφερειακά, αργότερα ίσως καταπιαστώ πιο σοβαρά.

Και τρίτον, θέλω να απασχολώ το μυαλό μου, τα νομικά είναι η καλύτερη τροφή γι αυτό μα σιχαίνομαι την δικηγορία στην πράξη, ωστόσο λατρύω το μεταπτυχιακό μου.
Σε μια θέση δημοσίου υπαλλήλου το μυαλό μου θα δουλεύει ή θα βυθίζεται?

Να μερικά απλά ερωτήματα  :Wink:

----------


## Alterego

Αν το δουμε κουλτουριαρικα θα βυθιζεσαι...Θα γινει ρουτινα,θα δουλευεις με πολλους ανθρωπους που απλα θελουν να μπυν στο δημοσιο για πολλους λογους.Οτι λεω τα λεω βαζοντας εμενα στην θεση σου..γιατι ουτε και εγω θα μπορουσα.Οπως ουτε και τραπεζικος υπαλληλος.Οχι πως σνομπαρω απλα δεν μου καθονται τετοιες θεσεις.Ειναι ολα ιδια κλπ. Πιστευω θα πνιγεσαι περισσοτερο.Εκει πρεπει να προσποιησε,να φορας ενα χαμογελο καθημερινα..Αλλα απο την αλλη ισως να μην ειναι ετσι..δεν ξερω
Εξακολουθω να πιστευω οτι τα μπλεκεις περισσοτερο τα πραγματα απο οτι πρεπει.Σιγουρα θες να εισαι ανεξαρτητη δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο πραγμα,το εζησα και τωρα που ανεξαρτοποιηθηκα απο λεφτα εδω και κατι χρονια ειναι ολα διαφορετικα.Θελει ψαξιμο..αλλα μην πιεζεις τις καταστασεις.Ειναι καλα να βρεις μια δουλεια να παιρνεις ενα μισθο και μπορεις να το βρεις αργοτερα.Αλλα μην πνιγεσαι..

----------


## weird

Βρίσκω δουλίτσες απο εδώ και απο εκεί, όλο το αναβάλλω, μα βρίσκομαι στην τελική ευθεία Αλτερ μου,
γιατί είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι,
κάποτε έρχεται η ώρα για τις Μέγάλες Αποφάσεις.
Πώς το έλεγε να δεις στην \"αισθουσα του θρόνου \" ο Τάσος Αθανασιάδης?
Όταν το είχα διαβάσει αντρίχιασα κι απο τότε καθυστερώ εκείνη την ώρα, μα εκείνη η ώρα ήρθε και θα την κοιτάξω κατάματα....

Και θα αναλάβω όλη την ευθύνη.

\"\"Έρχεται κάποια στιγμή όπου η μεγαλειότητά μας, ο εαυτός μας είναι ανάγκη να περάσει στην Αίθουσα του θρόνου, με τους αυλικούς του, το νου και την καρδιά του, για να αποφασίσει επάνω στον καταστατικό χάρτη της ζωής του...\"

----------


## Alterego

Ναι καταλαμβαινω τι λες...καποτε το ειχα παθει και εγω αυτο.Ολο εκανα αλλες δουλειες,και ολο τις σταματουσα.Τωρα που ειμαι σε μια μονιμη δουλεια παρολο που ακομη να τελειωσω τις σπουδες μου,το μονο που με κανει και μενω εκει ειναι τα λεφτα και τιποτα αλλο.Δεν νιωθω οτι εκανα την μεγαλη μου αποφαση και κατασταλαξα.Ισως να μην κατασταλαξω ποτε και με τρομαζει.Γιατι ακομη δεν εχω καταλαβει τι θελω να κανω.Τι θα με γεμιζε.Σκεφτομαι αλλα επαγγελματα χωρις καν να ξερω αν θα τα ηθελα απο αληθεια.Ειναι περιεργη φαση..και ισως να μην της καταλαβω ποτε.
Ομως κουραστηκα να πνιγω τον εαυτο μου,να του επιβαλλω να ενταχθω καπου που δεν θελει..Εσυ ομωε ξερεις καλυτερα και οπως ειπες θα παρεις την ευθυνη,μα μην τον πνιξεις τον εαυτο σου...

----------


## weird

Xαίρομαι που δεν πνίγεις τον εαυτό σου!
Δεν είναι ανάγκη να βιάζουμε τα πράγματα.

Μα στην περίπτωσή μου, θα αρχίσω να πνίγομαι αν αποφύγω να σηκώσω αυτό το βάρος της επιλογής.
Οξύμωρο μα έτσι είναι...

Αχ... αν είμαμε και δυο και τρεις ζωές, πόσο απλά θα ήταν όλα ε?

Στην μία θα ήθελα να διδάσκω σε παιδιά,
στην άλλη να ψυχαναλύω κόσμο
και στην τρίτη να ασχολούμαι με τα νόμικά. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Καλησπέρα!
> 
> Μέσα μου παλεύουν δύο δυνάμεις.
> Μέσα μου παλεύουν δύο εαυτοί.
> 
> Τί θα γίνει στο τέλος?
> 
> Πώς χαράζεις μια επιλογή, όταν είσαι κομμένος στα δύο?


weird,σε καταλαβαίνω.Νομίζω ακριβώς.
Τι συμβαίνει όμως?Πως γίνεται η λογική να είναι τόσο δυνατή,τόσο αληθινή κι απ\'ην άλλη το συναίσθημα να εκφράζει μια τελείως διαφορετική λογική.Που ίσως να φαντάζει και αλλοπρόσαλη?
Που στηρίζεται η λογική και με τη βάση αναλύει,εκτιμάει και αποφασίζει?με μια ίσως \'φτιαχτή\' βάση.
Το συναίσθημα....η λογική της ψυχής,η γλώσσα της ψυχής.Της δικής μας ψυχής,της ξεχωριστής που και επομένως έχει τη δικιά της ανεξάρτητη \'λογική\'.
Σκέφτομαι ώρες ώρες πως ναι έχω καλή λογική αλλά δεν είναι δική μου!δεν είναι ένα με την ψυχή μου και δε μπορεί να σκεφτεί τις ιδιαιτερότητές της.
Γιατί είναι μαλωμένα αυτά τα 2?
Δε γίνεται κανένα απ\'τα 2 να προχωρήσει χωρίς το άλλο.Αν δεν είναι αγκαλιασμένα.Γι\'αυτό είμαι σίγουρη.Για μένα δεν υπάρχουν 2 δρόμοι,ο δρόμος της καρδιάς και ο δρόμος της λογικής αλλά μόνο ένας ο δικός μας δρόμος κι αν νομίζουμε ότι παίρνουμε έναν απ\'τους 2 ποτέ δεν το κάνουμε απλά συνυπάρχουν μαλωμένα με τη μία φορά να διαλέγουμε το ένα και να πονάει το άλλο κ.ο.κ.

Για μένα ο στόχος πρέπει να είναι να ενωθούν αυτά τα δύο.
Το νιώθω κι εγώ αυτό μέσα μου.

----------


## Alterego

Μα δεν καταλαβες..και παλι τον πνιγω καθημερινα...γιατι αυτο που κανω δεν το θελω,μα νιωθω πως τωρα δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη.Επελεξα κατι μα οχι αυτο που με γεμιζει...σιγα σιγα,περιμενω τι να κανω;Οσο κι αν με εκνευριζει η ιδεα του περιμενω και δεν κανω και πολλα να το αλλαξω.
Εχουμε πολλες επιλογες και το νιωθω..οταν εχουμε ηρεμο το μυαλο μας και καθαρο πολλα μπορουμε να βρουμε,φτανει αν ειμαστε ετοιμοι να το πραξουμε...
Μην το αποφυγεις,ομως μην το βιασεις με τετοιο τροπο.Ολα θα γινουν οπως πρεπει.....

Ναι ωραια θα ηταν να ειχαμε 3 ζωες και 4.Μα ετσι ομως δεν θα ηταν ολα απλα;Γιαυτο αρα εχουμε μονο 1;; Αφου την εχουμε ας την κανουμε 3  :Smile: Ας κανουμε οσα μπορουμε!

----------


## weird

Αρσι, 
νιώθεις κι εσύ το ίδιο είδος διχασμού λοιπόν?
Υποτίθεται η θεραπεία θα κατέληγε στην ενοποίησή μου, έτσι το είχα στο μυαλό, αλλά δεν έγινε, ακόμα.

Ισως τελικά η ενοποίηση είναι έργο ζωής.

Αρσι, νομίζω οτι με καταλαβαίνεις πάρα πολύ καλά. 

Κάποτε, θαρρώ, κι οι δυο μας, γίναμε κομμάτια.

Απο την άλλη, το δισυπόστατο είναι μέσα στην ίδια την φύση του ανθρώπου.

Και η αρμονία ταυτίζεται με την ένωση.

----------


## weird

Αλτερ, επιλογές πάντα υπάρχουν, 
μα υπάρχει και ο φόβος της επιλογής και ο φόβος της ελευθερίας εν τέλει.

----------


## weird

Αρσι, 
ένα κομμάτι μου θέλει να καταπιάνεται με την μελέτη, του αρέσει να βγαίνει πρώτο, τρελαίνεται για διανοητική ανάλυση και είναι εξυπναδουρίστικο και πολύ λογικό. 

Ενα άλλο κομμάτι μου τα θέλει όλα απλά, εκφράζεται λυρικά, σιχαίνεται τον ανταγωνισμό, του αρέσει η συμπύκνωση ( γι αυτό και γράφει ποιητικά) και είναι τρομερά συναισθηματικό. 

Αυτα τα δύο, θα μπορούσαν να συμβιβαστούν, τον τρόπο ψάχνω.

----------


## Alterego

Αυτο ολο που βγαζεις,που εκμπεμπεις ειναι πανεμορφο...ισως γιαυτο να βρισκονται αυτα τα δυο κομματια χωρια.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Αυτο ολο που βγαζεις,που εκμπεμπεις ειναι πανεμορφο...ισως γιαυτο να βρισκονται αυτα τα δυο κομματια χωρια.


Αλτερ μου,
νιώθω σαν να μου λες,
μην το ψάχνεις και μην αλλάζεις τίποτα πάνω σου, μείνε όπως είσαι.

Το ακούω αυτό που μου λες και σε ευχαριστώ!

Μπορεί και όντως, να είναι η φύση μου τέτοια, πολυμορφική με όλη την έννοια του όρου.

Πάντως το σημείο που βρίσκομαι, το θεωρω εξέλιξη, είναι αυτό το δώρο που είχε η ασθένειά μου να μου προσφέρει και το ευγνωμονώ.

Απο εκεί και πέρα, έχω την πίστη, οτι οι επιλογές που θα κάνω δεν θα με αλλάξουν
αλλά και οτι θα συνεχίσω να εξελίσσομαι προς μια ανώτερη ισορροπία, ώστε να αισθάνομαι πιο πλήρης και πιο συμπαγής. 

 :Smile: 

Οσον αφορά εσένα, δώσε χρόνο, χωρίς να σε μαστιγώνεις γι αυτό.

----------


## Arsi

Ναι,έχουμε ένα δεδομένο.Την επιτυχημένη λογική που βγάζει συμπεράσματα αναμφισβήτητα και καλά...Αλλά σύμφωνα με τι?με ποιον?με τι κριτήρια?Γιατί νιώθουμε καλά με τους ακριβείς υπολογισμούς της?Επειδή όντος ισχύουν πράγμα αποριπτέο αφού το συναίσθημα έχει άλλη γνώμη ή με βάση τόσων επίκτητων πραγμάτων σε μας και στην κοινωνία ολόκληρη....
Και ρωτάω

Πόσο εφικτό είναι να πάει κάποιος κόντρα στο επίκτητο?να δει γυμνή την ψυχή του και να την ακολουθήσει?
Γιατί νομίζω ότι μια τέτοια τάση έχουμε κι εσύ κι εγώ..να δούμε και να ακολουθήσουμε την ψυχή μας.Εγώ τουλάχιστον.
Αυτό όμως ίσως είναι ακατόρθωτο....και μάλλον γιατί η λογική έχει μάθει να λειτουργεί με την κοινή λογική έτσι δε μπορεί να συμφιλιωθεί με το συναίσθημα.
Ίσως θα πρέπει να συμφιλιωθούμε με το γεγονός ότι η ψυχή μας βρίσκεται σε ένα συγκεκριμένο περιβάλλον και η προσαρμογή της είναι απαραίτητη,δε μπορεί να είναι τόσο πρωτόγονη όσο θέλουμε.Ίσως δε μπορέσουμε ποτέ να τη δούμε πραγματικά γυμνή.

----------


## weird

Αχ ρε ασρι,
με μια κουβέντα,
αυτό το άρωμα απόκοσμου
που βγαίνει απο το κορμί μου
είναι λόγω του ενός μου ποδιού
στην άβυσσό μου μέσα το έχω βυθισμένο
μα το άλλο μου πόδι 
εξακολουθεί
να πλανάται στα κοσμικά και τα εφήμερα
κι αντε να συμφιλιώσω τώρα εγώ
το απόκοσμο με το Πραμγατικό. 
Ξέροντας μάλιστα οτι το ένα με περιβάλλει
και πρέπει να ζήσω μέσα του.

----------


## Alterego

Οχι....δεν σου λεω να μεινει οπως εισαι.Να κανεις οσες αλλαγες θες και αν το ψαχνεις οσο μπορεις.
Αυτο που ηθελα να σου εκφρασω ειναι οτι ισως να πρεπει ολο αυτο να μην ενωθει ποτε γιατι δεν θα δινει ολη αυτη την ομορφια.
Εξελισσεσαι αρκετα,εγιναν και γινονται αλλαγες απανω σου..θες μια πιο ριζικη αλλαγη,μια αποφαση.Ομως πιστευω πως θελει χρονο και θελει πραξεις.Και ηρεμια..η ακομη κι αν παρεις καποια αποφαση να μην ειναι η σωστη η η καταλληλη.Δεν θα το γνωριζεις αν δεν το πραξεις..
Ηθελα απλα να σε κανω να τα δεις λιγο πιο απλα..Συγνωμη αν ειπα κατι που σε εκανε να νιωσεις πως δεν καταλαμβαινω

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Οχι....δεν σου λεω να μεινει οπως εισαι.Να κανεις οσες αλλαγες θες και αν το ψαχνεις οσο μπορεις.
> Αυτο που ηθελα να σου εκφρασω ειναι οτι ισως να πρεπει ολο αυτο να μην ενωθει ποτε γιατι δεν θα δινει ολη αυτη την ομορφια.
> Εξελισσεσαι αρκετα,εγιναν και γινονται αλλαγες απανω σου..θες μια πιο ριζικη αλλαγη,μια αποφαση.Ομως πιστευω πως θελει χρονο και θελει πραξεις.Και ηρεμια..η ακομη κι αν παρεις καποια αποφαση να μην ειναι η σωστη η η καταλληλη.Δεν θα το γνωριζεις αν δεν το πραξεις..
> Ηθελα απλα να σε κανω να τα δεις λιγο πιο απλα..Συγνωμη αν ειπα κατι που σε εκανε να νιωσεις πως δεν καταλαμβαινω


Μου είπες κάτι πάρα πολύ σωστό που με βοήθησε καλέ μου!
Οτι η ιδέα με την πράξη, έχει διαφορά.
Και οτι αναπόφευκτα, θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσω.

Και όντως, τώρα τα βλεπω μια νότα πιο απλά.

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile:

----------


## weird

Πάντως άρσι, ίσως και ο αλτερ μας να έχει κάποιο δίκιο σε αυτό.
Μπορεί η δισυπόστατη φύση μας να είναι αντλία δημιουργικότητας.

----------


## Alterego

Μακαρι να τα δεις λιγο πιο απλα....γιατι ισως και να ειναι..
Εγω σε ευχαριστω που μοιραζεσαι μαζι μου τις σκεψεις σου!
Θελει καθαρο μυαλο...και ολα θα γινουν οπως πρεπει.Το λεω και σε μενα..

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αχ ρε ασρι,
> με μια κουβέντα,
> αυτό το άρωμα απόκοσμου
> που βγαίνει απο το κορμί μου
> είναι λόγω του ενός μου ποδιού
> στην άβυσσό μου μέσα το έχω βυθισμένο
> μα το άλλο μου πόδι 
> εξακολουθεί
> ...


Το ένα πόδι σε πάει βαθιά σε μέρη ονειρεμένα,τόσο γοητευτικά που είναι αδύνατον να αποχωριστείς.
Απ\'την άλλη το άλλο σε βοηθάει στην επιβίωσή σου.Απαραίτητη.

Αχ πόσο απαραίτητα και τα 2!!!!!
Ένας συνδυασμός τους είναι το καλύτερο.
Καθένα τη \'δουλειά\' του....αχ γιατί να νιώθεις διχασμένη?αφού αυτό κάνεις τόσο καιρό,να συνυπάρχουν και τα 2,2 πόδια κινούν το σώμα και βγάζεις κάτι υπερβολικά όμορφο...γιατί ντε και καλά να περπατήσεις μόνο με ένα πόδι ή να γίνουν και τα 2 ίδια?
weird μου,μήπως είσαι ήδη συμφιλιωμένη και απλά διχάζεσαι στις αποφάσεις που είναι λογικότατο?

----------


## weird

Αρσι, εσύ στο σημείο αυτό βλέπεις κάποια διαφορά απο αυτό που μου έλεγες πριν, σε σχέση με εσένα για την κοινή λογική?

Διχάζομαι στις αποφάσεις ναι,
μα ξέρω και οτι μέσα μου, ακόμα, υπάρχουν μεγάλες αποστάσεις σε διάφορα κομμάτια μου.

Κοινώς, πλήρη ισορροπία δεν έχω βρει ακόμα.

----------


## Alterego

Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα.....!!

Καλησπερα Αρσι!  :Smile:

----------


## weird

Παιδία, πάω να βρω την ισορροπία μου πάνω στον διάδρομο του γυμναστηρίου πριν κλείσει!!!

χεχε
όμορφο βράδυ να έχουμε  :Smile: ))

Μπορώ να πω οτι με ανεβάσατε, αν και όταν βοηθάω ( δηλ στο φόρουμ) βγάζω τον καλύτερο και πιο συγκροτημένο μου εαυτό...

Φιλάκια.

----------


## Alterego

:Smile:  καλο βραδυ γλυκεια μου!!!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αρσι, εσύ στο σημείο αυτό βλέπεις κάποια διαφορά απο αυτό που μου έλεγες πριν, σε σχέση με εσένα για την κοινή λογική?


Βλέπω να περπατάνε και τα 2 σου πόδια weird.εγώ για χρόνια πήγαινα στο κουτσό και καλά κοιτώντας μέσα μου και υποστηρίζοντας ότι πρέπει να ζήσω με το ένα πόδι που με έσπρωχνε είτε στην απομόνωση είτε στις υπερβολικές επιφανειακές ασωτείες είτε ...όπου να\'ναι follow your heart. Έτσι το άλλο είχε ατροφήσει..και τώρα σιγά σιγά αρχίζω και περπατάω και με το άλλο.......Δυστυχώς χωρίς και τα 2 πόδια δε μπορούμε να πάμε πολύ μακριά.....
Μερικές φορές νιώθω ότι μ\'αρέσει το κουτσό απλά γιατί έτσι αναγκαστηκα να μάθω ή γιατί έτσι είμαι αλλά είναι πολύ σημαντικό αυτό που είπες αυθόρμητα.Ότι το ένα σου πόδι είναι αυτό και το άλλο το άλλο.Και περπατάς και με τα 2 weird μου.

Εσύ βλέπεις κάποια διαφορά? γιατί η αλήθεια είναι ότι κόλησα με την ερώτησή σου.

----------


## Arsi

καλό βράδυ παιδιά :Smile: )

----------


## sunset

καλο σου βραδυ απο μενα!καλο ξημερωμα

----------


## weird

βρήκα αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον κομμάτι: 



«Ο άνθρωπος χρειάζεται τις δυσκολίες για την υγεία του.»

«Με την αυτοθυσία κερδίζουμε τον εαυτό μας, το Εγώ μας γιατί μόνο αυτό που δίνουμε το έχουμε.»

«Η εξατομίκευση δεν αποκλείει, αλλά περικλείει τον κόσμο.»

C. YUNG



Η γνώση μιας κατάστασης ή γεγονότος σε βοηθά στον χειρισμό της, αν υπάρχει και η απαραίτητη δύναμη τότε η κατάσταση και το γεγονός ελέγχεται.

Όταν κάποιος τολμά να αναλάβει την δύναμη ή μάλλον την ευθύνη για να οδηγήσει ανθρώπους και τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό, τότε νοιώθει να μεγαλώνει μέσα του η δίψα της γνώσης και ειδικά εκείνης που αφορά τον ανθρώπινο ψυχισμό.

- Η ανάλυση και ταξινόμηση των ανθρώπινων χαρακτήρων μαζί με τις αιτίες, αποτελέσματα και σχέσεις που τους διέπουν είναι ένα από τα καλύτερα εργαλεία αποδοχής και κατανόησης της ανθρώπινης συμπεριφοράς και των δικών μας προκαταλήψεων. Όταν ειδικά η ταξινόμηση αυτή έχει γίνει από τον Γιούνγκ, τον περισσότερο «ολιστικό» από όλους τους ψυχίατρους-ψυχολόγους, τότε το εργαλείο αυτό έχει ακόμη μεγαλύτερη αξία.

- Επίσης θα προσπαθήσουμε να συμπεριλάβουμε την ταξινόμηση αυτή που κάνει ο Γιούνγκ στο ολιστικό εκείνο ΜΑΝΤΑΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ που κρύβει μέσα του και εναρμονίζει τόσες εσωτερικές γνώσεις για την ψυχολογία και την εξέλιξη.

Ο ΨΥΧΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥ

Κατά τον Γιούνγκ, ο ανθρώπινος ψυχολογικός κόσμος μοιάζει σαν σφαίρα που συνήθως φωτίζει μόνο κάποιο ή κάποια τμήματά της. Το κέντρο είναι ο Εαυτός, ο Μεγάλος άνθρωπος. Το μέρος όπου είναι φωτισμένο αποτελεί το Εγώ. Το Εγώ ή μάλλον τα διάφορα εγώ τα συνειδητοποιούμε ανάλογα με το φώτισμα. Η ανθρώπινη ολοκλήρωση και ευτυχία βρίσκεται στο φώτισμα ολόκληρης της σφαίρας και κατά συνέπεια στην ταύτισή μας με τον Μεγάλο άνθρωπο, το Κέντρο (ΓΝΩΘΙ ΣΑΥΤΟΝ). Το επόμενο βήμα είναι η επικοινωνία και η ταύτιση της σφαίρας μέσα στην ομαδική σφαίρα του ανθρώπινου είδους (συλλογικό ασυνείδητο).

Το Εγώ που συνειδητοποιούμε ορίζει ταυτόχρονα το ασυνείδητο σαν την υπόλοιπη σφαίρα, αλλά κυρίως στην αντιδιαμετρική επιφάνεια της σφαίρας.

Ταυτόχρονα το Εγώ βοηθείται ή εμποδίζεται από τα διπλανά μέρη, έτσι ώστε δεν υπάρχει ποτέ στασιμότητα αλλά «τρισδιάστατη» κίνηση και προσπάθεια δυναμική σφαιρικότητας. Όταν όμως ο τρόπος ζωής επιβάλλει στατικότητα, τότε δημιουργούνται οι νευρώσεις και τα συμπλέγματα, οι αρρώστιες με καθαρή ψυχολογική αιτία και όχι οργανική.

Το libido, οι λειτουργίες της συνείδησης και οι δύο γενικές τάσεις

Το libido (όρος που δανείστηκε από τον Φρόιντ) δηλώνει την ολική αδιαφοροποίητο ψυχική ενέργεια. Αποτελείται από την αίσθηση (Empfinden), την «ενόραση» (Intuieren), την νοημοσύνη (Denken) και το συναίσθημα (Fuhlen). Εκδηλώνεται σύμφωνα με τις αρχές διατήρησης της ενέργειας και της εντροπίας.

Έτσι έχουμε τέσσερεις βασικές λειτουργίες του συνειδητού.



α. Νοητική (Denklfunktion): καθορίζεται ο βιοτικός προσανατολισμός. Τακτοποιούνται τα ψυχικά με κανόνες λογικής.

β. Συναισθηματική (Fuhlfunktion): αντίθετα με την προηγούμενη αλλά σε σχέση με αυτήν.

γ. Αισθητική (Empfindungsfunktion): αντιλαμβάνεται τον κόσμο των αισθητών αντικειμένων με την βοήθεια των αισθητηρίων οργάνων.

δ. Ενορατική (Intuitionfunktion): Λειτουργεί «αντίθετα» με την προηγούμενη.

Αντιρρόπηση ή αναπλήρωση λειτουργίας ή τάσης

Σύμφωνα και με τον Ηράκλειτο, «η παλίντροπος αρμονίη οκώσπερ( :Wink:  τόξον και λύρης», ο Γιούνγκ μιλά με την αρχή της αντιρρόπησης ή αναπλήρωσης (Kompensation). *Αντίρροπα συμπεριφέρονται η νόηση με το συναίσθημα* και η αίσθηση με την ενόραση. Επίσης η εξωστρέφεια με την ενδοστρέφεια, το συνειδητόν με το ασυνείδητο ή ακόμη και ο ύπνος με την εγρήγορση. Ουσιαστικά ο άνθρωπος είναι ψυχολογικά υγιής και ευτυχής όταν φροντίζει να μην γείρει επικίνδυνα ο ζυγός προς την μία λειτουργία ή τάση. Όταν ο τρόπος ζωής μας μας οδηγεί σε ακρότητες, τότε στο ασυνείδητο προβάλλει συνεχώς την αντίθετη στάση, προσπαθώντας να αναπληρώσει και να ισορροπήσει την ψυχοσωματική έκφραση του ανθρώπου. Αν ο άνθρωπος συνεχίζει τα ίδια καταπιέζοντας το ασυνείδητο, τότε καταντά υστερικός και νευρωτικός. (Μπορούμε εύκολα να καταλάβουμε γιατί σήμερα όλη σχεδόν η ανθρωπότητα πάσχει από νευρώσεις ή υστερίες μετά από τρεις σχεδόν αιώνες υλισμού και άκρατου ορθολογισμού.)

Αν προσέχουμε το σύμβολο Πακουά, θα δούμε ότι τα αντίθετα είναι «αντιρροπητικά», αλλά ταυτόχρονα το ένα περιέχει μέσα του τον σπόρο του άλλου.

http://www.nea-acropoli-athens.gr/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp; catid=48:2008-03-11-08-24-57&amp;id=137:2008-05-11-17-47-18&amp;Itemid=79

----------


## weird

Αντίθετα είναι η νόηση με το συναίσθημα, ώστε οφείλει ο καθένας να διαθέτει έναν τρόπο ζωής που τα αντισταθμίζει.

Στην βάση της επιστημονικότητας, βρίσκεται η διανόηση, ενώ στη βάση της καλλιτεχνικότητας, το συναίσθημα. 

Φυσικά, αν κάποιος έχει την τάση να τοποθετείται πιότερο στο μέσον παρά στα άκρα, θα διαθέτει ανάμικτα τα στοιχεία αυτών των δύο. 

Υπήρξαν πολλά παραδείγματα συγκερασμού τους, απο ανθρώπους που τα συνδύασαν, γινόμενοι επιστήμονες και συνάμα καλλιτέχνες, στοχαστές ή φιλόσοφοι.

Ωστόσο τείνω να πιστέψω, οτι όσο κι αν εν τέλει παράγει κανείς επιστημονικό και λογοτεχνικό έργο για πχ, κάποια απο τις δύο ιδιότητές του, θα μπορέσει να την έχει πραγματώσει πληρέστερα απο την άλλη. Κάποια απο τις δύο ιδιότητες, θα ορίζει εναργέστερα το είναι του. 

Και τούτο διότι, τροφοδοτώντας ταυτόχρονα δύο αντίθετα κέντρα, κρατάς μεν ισορροπία, αλλά αποδυναμώνεται η ένταση που στέλνει κανείς στο καθένα.

Ετσι, υπήρχαν πολύ ακραίοι, καλλιτέχνες ή επιστήμονες, οι οποίοι κινήθηκαν στο ένα ρεύμα και βυθίστηκαν στα άδυτά του.

Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ενιαίος κανόνας, ή αν ο καθένας δρα ανάλογα με την προσωπικότητά του.

----------


## narnia

Έκρυψα, έπνιξα, καταπίεσα για χρόνια τον \"άλλο\" μου εαυτό. Άφησα να φαίνεται και να διαφεντεύει η πλευρά που είχε να κάνει με τη λογική, με τη μαθηματική μου σκέψη. Δεν είχα χρόνο να δώσω στο συναίσθημα. Δεν ήθελα να το δουν μάτια που δεν ξέρουν να βλέπουν. Φοβόμουν πως δεν θα γινόμουν αρεστή κι αποδεκτή από μεγάλο κομμάτι του περίγυρου. Τα κατάφερα να κρύψω το συναισθηματικό μου άλλο εαυτό. Σταμάτησα και να διαβάζω γιατί με το διάβασμα ο διαχωρισμός γινόταν πιο εύκολος. Έγινα δημόσιος υπάλληλος ενώ ονειρευόμουν τέχνες. Και τι έγινε? Δε μου άρεσε να είμαι έτσι. Με μίσησα.

----------


## narnia

Γιατί... όλη μου τη ζωή την ξόδεψα παράφορα γυρεύοντας μιαν άλλη.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> Γιατί... όλη μου τη ζωή την ξόδεψα παράφορα γυρεύοντας μιαν άλλη.


Nα ξερες πόσο μα πόσο με συγκινεί αυτό που γράφεις...

Πολλοί το κάνουνε αυτο, δεν είσαι η μόνη.
Και έχε στο μυαλό σου, οτι ποτέ δεν είναι αργα. Π Ο Τ Ε, όσο υπάρχεις και ανασαίνεις  :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Ναι,έχουμε ένα δεδομένο.Την επιτυχημένη λογική που βγάζει συμπεράσματα αναμφισβήτητα και καλά...Αλλά σύμφωνα με τι?με ποιον?με τι κριτήρια?Γιατί νιώθουμε καλά με τους ακριβείς υπολογισμούς της?Επειδή όντος ισχύουν πράγμα αποριπτέο αφού το συναίσθημα έχει άλλη γνώμη ή με βάση τόσων επίκτητων πραγμάτων σε μας και στην κοινωνία ολόκληρη....
> Και ρωτάω
> 
> Πόσο εφικτό είναι να πάει κάποιος κόντρα στο επίκτητο?να δει γυμνή την ψυχή του και να την ακολουθήσει?
> Γιατί νομίζω ότι μια τέτοια τάση έχουμε κι εσύ κι εγώ..να δούμε και να ακολουθήσουμε την ψυχή μας.Εγώ τουλάχιστον.
> Αυτό όμως ίσως είναι ακατόρθωτο....και μάλλον γιατί η λογική έχει μάθει να λειτουργεί με την κοινή λογική έτσι δε μπορεί να συμφιλιωθεί με το συναίσθημα.
> Ίσως θα πρέπει να συμφιλιωθούμε με το γεγονός ότι η ψυχή μας βρίσκεται σε ένα συγκεκριμένο περιβάλλον και η προσαρμογή της είναι απαραίτητη,δε μπορεί να είναι τόσο πρωτόγονη όσο θέλουμε.Ίσως δε μπορέσουμε ποτέ να τη δούμε πραγματικά γυμνή.


Arsi,ο προβληματισμός σου αυτός, είναι κατα τι διαφορετικός, απο το θέμα που έθεσα εγώ σχετικά με την διανόηση (λογική - επιστημονικότητα) και το συναίσθημα ( τένχες κτλ). 
Ωστόσο έχουν κοινά στοιχεία μέσα τους.
Η λογικη, αναπόφευκτα συναντά την κοινή λογική στο διάβα της, ενώ το συναίσθημα, αναπόφευκτα συναντιέται με το ένστικτο και το ασυνείδητο.

Θα σου πρότεινα, αν δεν το έχεις ήδη διαβάσει, το \"Ζαχιρ\" του Πάολο Κοέλιο, να το κανεις. 
Είναι ένας βαθιά πνευματικός άνθρωπος και πάω στοίχημα οτι θα δυσκολεύετηκε επίσης να βρει την ισορροπία ανάμεσα στην γη και τον ουρανό...

Λοιπόν, σου παραθέτω κάποια κομμάτια. 

\"Αν ξεχάσω την ιστορία που μου αφηγήθηκαν, θα ξεχάσω και πολύ σημαντικά πράγματα που μου δίδαξε η ζωή. Γιατί προσπάθησα να μάθω τόσα?.....η συσσωρευμένη γνώση.... ξεχνάω την προσωπική μου ιστορία, σημαίνει διατηρώ αυτό το κανάλι καθαρό, επιτρέπω στην ενέργεια να εκδηλώνεται κάθε μέρα, όπως το επιθυμεί... πολύ ρομαντικό αλλά πολύ δύσκολο...κανείς δεν μπορεί σήμερα να περνάει την ζωή του ταξιδεύοντας...Δεν μπορεί να ταξιδέψει σωματικά.Μπορεί όμως να το κάνει με το πνεύμα. Να πηγαίνει όλο και πιο μακριά, να απομακρύνεται απο την προσωπική του ιστορία, απο εκείνο που τον υποχρέωσαν να είναι.\"

σε άλλο σημείο \" ο κόσμος που ξέρουμε σήμερα είναι απλώς μια ιστορία που μας είπαν...η άλλη ιστορία, συμπεριλαμβάνει τα χαρίσματα, τις δυνάμεις, την ικανότητα να υπερβαίνει κανείς αυτά που γνωρίζει \"

( βάλε και την κοινή λογική μέσα... υπάρχει μια γκρι ζώνη, πιστεύω, ανάμεσα στην κοινή λογική και την τρέλα και σε αυτήν αναφέρεται ο συγγραφέας. Ζώνη βαθιάς πνευματικότητας. Αλλά σε άλλο σημείο του έργου του \" η Βερόνικα αποφασίζει να πεθάνει\" βλέπουμε οτι υποστηρίζει το να μετέχει κανείς στις προκλήσεις της καθημερινότητας, ζώντας παράλληλα την \"τρέλα\" του).

Καλημέρα Αρσι μου  :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

Έχω διαβάσει τα πιο πολλά βιβλία του Κοέλιο weird μου,και το \'η βερόνικα αποφασίζει να πεθάνει\'(μ\'αρέσει σαν συγγραφέας),το \'Ζαχίρ\' όχι,να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν ήξερα καν ότι υπάρχει αλλά φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον.
Θα το διαβάσω,σ\'ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση :Smile: 
Φιλιά,να έχεις μια όμορφη μέρα :Smile:

----------


## weird

Tης ψυχής μου το τραγούδι...

αυτήν την ώρα
είναι μια μαύρη κόλαση
ολοσκότεινη...
θλιβερή τόσο
απροσπέλαστη...

Ελα Κόλαση, να σου κεντήσω
έλα να σου χρυσοτραγουδήσω...

αχ πόσο πονάω, πόσο πονώ..
τα λόγια τούτα τα λεγα σε σένα
πριν σε χάσω

Μα πως γίνεται να χάνεις μέσα σε ένα καλοκαίρι 
δυο τόσο αγαπημένα πρόσωπα?
Το ένα να το αποχωρίζεσαι
το άλλο να χάνεται...

πώς?

Αφήστε με επιτέλους να πενθήσω
σαν τους γύπες πέσατε πάνω μου
σας μισώ

όλους τους μισω μέσα στον πόνο μου
μα πιο πολύ εμένα.

Αφήστε με λέω! Δεν βλέπετε οτι πενθώ?
Δεν νιώθετε τι σκιά στο βλέμμα μου?
Τι άνθρωποι είστε?

Έχω κολλήσει.
Σε σταυροδρόμι.
Και οι καιροί με διατάσσουν να επιλέξω
κι ο ίδιος μου ο εαυτός μαζί.

Δεν την θέλω αυτή την επιλογή
οχι έτσι 
οχι τώρα
θα θελα να με άκουγες
θα θελα να σουν εκεί όταν την έκανα
τώρα μόνη κι έρημη
που πάω?
Που πάω?

Μακάρι να βρισκα το θάρρος
να μου κάνω κακό
τόσο αιματηρό κακό
να σταματήσω να ζω.

Αλλά δεν μπορώ.
Την αγαπώ την ρημάδα.
Ακόμα κι έτσι.
Ακόμα και τώρα που θέλει να με παρασύρει στο 
ρεύμα της
Μα δεν βλέπεις Ζωή οτι πενθώ?

Κι εσύ Χρόνε,
κουφάθηκες ή είσαι τυφλός?

----------


## weird

Κι άλλα λέει της ψυχής μου το τραγούδι...

Νυχτιάτικα, αυτό ορέγεται καταστροφές...

Θα φτιάξω έναν μεγάλο τάφο
απο γράμματα
απο ενδύματα
απο χειρονομίες κάπλικες
και θα με χώσω μέσα
θα μου σκοτώσω την ψυχή
θα με λιανίσω

γιατί αυτός ο κόσμος
δεν με χωράει ολόκληρη
οχι μάλλον
εγώ δεν χωράω ολόκληρη
μέσα στις επάλξεις της καρδιάς μου

θα μου κάνω και κηδεία
και το φέρετρο θα είναι άσπρο
σαν το δικό σου 
τότε που σε έχασα
και έτσι θα πορεύομαι
φάντασμα θλιβερό

έρμαιο της αδυναμίας μου

της αδυναμίας μου να σε μισήσω περισσότερο 
απο οτι σε αγαπώ.

Γιατί σε ΜΙΣΩ
με όλη μου την δύναμη
με όλο μου το μέσα

δεκάρα τσακιστή δεν θέλω απο εσένα
κανένα χέρι βοήθειας τίποτα

άλλοτε τα ήθελα
και άλλοτε με πότισες βία
με πότισες πόνο και πικρα

τωρα, δεν θέλω ούτε μια στάλα ευτυχίας να δω
ουτε ενα ιχνος καμαρώματος
στο πρόσωπό σου για μένα
δεν θέλω να σου δώσω την χαρά
δεν θέλω να ξέρεις τι κάνω
δεν θέλω να ασχολείσαι μαζί μου
καταλαβαίνεις?

Γιατί σε ΑΓΑΠΩ
και η καρδιά μου πονά
να κάνω κάτι 
που θα σε ευχαριστήσει λίγο
εώς καθόλου

γιατί τόσα χρόνια παλεύω 
να μην με νοιάζεις εσύ
κι η γνώμη σου
και ακόμα με νοιάζει!

Πόσο πολύ ήθελα την αγκαλιά σου σήμερα.
Πόσο σε αγαπώ.

Πόσο σου αρέσει να με μειώνεις κάθε φορά και πόσα
ποσα χιλιόμετρα
ψυχικής απόστασης μας χωρίζουν!

Μαχαίρι που μου κόβει την ψυχή

στα δύο
στα δύο

Σήμερα καρφώθηκα παντού
σε όλο το εύρος της ψυχής μου
έχω αρχίσει το καλό ξεπούλημα 
του εαυτού μου

τουλάχιστον η τιμή είναι καλή
και κυρίως
ΔΙΚΑΙΗ!

----------


## weird

Ψυχή μου
μου λείπεις
Ελα πίσω 
σε παρακαλώ!

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα....τι εγινε;..
Θες να μιλησουμε;

----------


## weird

Καλέ μου φίλε
αυτή τη στιγμή
είμαι σε μεγάλη έξαρση

απλά τα γράφω για να ξεσπάσω  :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Ενταξει......μην σταματας να γραφεις..

----------


## weird

Με κοιτάω στον καθρέπτη
και μου φαίνομαι τόσο θλιβερή

Κουράγιο μου λέω
μια συναισθηματική κρίση είναι θα περάσει

απλά πρέπει να επιλέξεις
χαζούλα
απλό είναι

Δεν θέλω να επιλέξω
δεν θέλω να πάω μπροστά ούτε πίσω

Θέλω να μείνω ακίνητη.

----------


## weird

Τα αμφιθυμικά συναισθήματα που έχω για τον πατέρα μου
με τρελαίνουν

----------


## Arsi

weird,είμαι δίπλα σου.

Κάνε μια αναβολή στην επιλογή και μείνε ακίνητη για λίγο,όπως ακριβώς θες.

----------


## weird

Σ ευχαριστώ Αρσι μου,
το να περνάω απο έντονες εξάρσεις συναισθήματος 
δεν είναι πρωτόγνωρο για μένα.
Ετσι τα περνάω, έντονα.
Απλά αποφάσισα να τα γράψω απόψε.

Νομίζω οτι βρήκα τι μου φταίει και 
θα φροντίσω να το βάλω σε μια σειρά  :Smile: 

Καλό βράδυ παιδιά!

----------


## Alterego

Πιστευω σε σενα οτι θα τα καταφερεις..λιγη υπομονη και δυναμη.
Καλη σου νυχτα..

----------


## Arsi

Καλό σου βράδυ weird :Smile: 
Mπορεί να περνάς ότι περνάς και να είναι λίγο άτοπο αυτό που θα σου πω ακόμα μια φορά αλλά γράφεις υπερβολικά όμορφα.Είναι απ\'τα ξεχωριστά γραπτά σου για μένα το παραπάνω.

----------


## weird

Alter μου,
να σαι καλά. 
Χαίρομαι που σε εχω γνωρίσει, έστω και απο εδώ.

Αρσι μου,
τι να πω?
Ξέρω πως ότι γράφω θα το νιώσεις.
Ξέρω πως το αληθινό το αφουγκράζεσαι βαθιά,
το αισθάνεσαι στο πετσί σου.

Τόσο λεπτές ευαίσθητες κι ευγενικές ψυχούλες που διαβάζουν τον πόνο μου
που έχασε την πίκρα του
κι άρχισε να στάζει μέλι!

 :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Τόσο λεπτές ευαίσθητες κι ευγενικές ψυχούλες που διαβάζουν τον πόνο μου
> που έχασε την πίκρα του
> κι άρχισε να στάζει μέλι!


τι λόγια.....
Που μόνο από έναν άνθρωπο τόσο γλυκό όσο εσύ μπορούν να ειπωθούν.

----------


## weird

ΟΙ ΓΥΠΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΛΑΣΕΩΣ

Μαύρη Κόλαση
Ολοσκότεινη
Θλιβερή τόσο
Σχεδόν απροσπέλαστη

Στα μήκη του ουρανού σου
Αχνοφαίνονται
Σαν γύπες
Οι θεοί του πόνου

Δεν είναι άνθρωποι
Αφού
Δεν βλέπουν τις σκιές
Στο βλέμμα των ανθρώπων


Κι εκείνη…
Βαδίζει μέσα σου
Μόνη και έρημη
Να ταιριάξει προσπαθεί
το βήμα της
Με της καρδιάς τον χτύπο

Ώστε γυρεύει απαντήσεις στα έρημα
Τοπία σου
Μα πιο πολύ
Γυρεύει την δύναμη της Καταστροφής
Γι αυτό
Δεν πάει ούτε μπρος μα
Ούτε και πίσω

Ο Χρόνος κι η Ζωή
Φιλιούνται 
Έξαφνα
στο στόμα
Καθώς την αγριοκοιτούν
με Πόθο
Με μάτια ολοκόκκινα
Με μάγουλα γεμάτα λάσπη

Τρέχει εκείνη
Γυρεύει την κρυψώνα της
Να φτιάξει, λέει, θέλει
έναν τάφο
Από γράμματα
Από ενδύματα
Από κάλπικες χειρονομίες
Και μια κηδεία
Με άσπρο φέρετρο. 

Το τραγούδι του χαμού της
Τραγουδά
«μα δεν χωρώ ολόκληρη
Στις επάλξεις της καρδιάς μου»
το βήμα της ανοίγει.

\"Μαύρη Κόλαση,
μαύρη κόλαση\"
τραγουδα
\"Παλεύουν στα εδάφη σου
τόση Αγάπη
και Μίσος τόσο\"


Συνεχίζει ολομόναχη
Στον θρήνο της
Να δίνεται

Ώσπου
Σαν γύπας πέφτει
Επάνω της
Το βλέμμα των ανθρώπων
Χωρίς καθόλου να βλέπει 
Τις σκιές στα μάτια της,
ωσάν να ήταν 
το βλέμμα τούτο
του πόνου ο θεός.

----------


## weird

Mου έγραψες τα λόγια που είχα περισσότερο ανάγκη να ακούσω.
Είναι απίστευτο,
σαν να μου έδωσες την απάντηση,
χωρίς καν να σου θέσω ολοκληρωμένο το ερώτημα.
Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ο Χρόνος κι η Ζωή
> Φιλιούνται στο στόμα
> Την αγριοκοιτούν με πόθο
> Με μάτια κόκκινα
> Με μάγουλα γεμάτα λάσπη

----------


## Alterego

Εγω σε ευχαριστω...
Να εισαι οσο πιο καλα μπορεις..

----------


## narnia

weird περαστικούλια. Ευτυχώς συνήλθες λίγο. Γιατί τόση βαρύτητα στις σκέψεις-αποφάσεις του μπαμπά? Μεγαλώνουμε όταν για τις αποφάσεις και τα λάθη μας παύουμε να κατηγορούμε τους γονείς μας.
Μακάρι να ήταν απλό να αποφασίζουμε και να πράτουμε ότι μας κατεβαίνει. Αν δεν είχε και συνέπειες θα ήταν θαύμα.
Alter μου έχεις λείψει μικρέ μου. Είσαι καλά?

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα!!...
Πως εισαι σημερα;

Σημερα ετοιμαζομαι γιατι το μεσημερι ταξιδευω για Ελλαδα,παω για την εξεταστικη μου..Ειμαι ενταξει,ειχα καλο υπνο και αυτο μου εδωσε δυναμη.
Ελπιζω να εισαι καλα και εσυ..

----------


## narnia

΄Ερχεσαι από πού? Καλό σου ταξίδι. Καλή δύναμη στην εξεταστική σου. Γρήγορα να περάσει κι αυτό. Θα σου στέλνω ελπιδοφόρα κύμματα ενέργειας. Μη λυγίσεις, χαμογέλα.

----------


## Alterego

Ερχομαι απο Κυπρο..  :Smile:  Ειμαι απο Κυπρο.
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ...θα τα καταφερω και θα εχω ολη την θετικη ενεργεια μαζι μου.

Πως εισαι εσυ;

----------


## narnia

Μία πάνω, μία κάτω. Παλεύω με τον εαυτό μου. Αλλά έχω καινούρια ελπίδα. Αρχίζω να με γνωρίζω. Τα θέλω μου τα ψάχνω, μέχρι χτες δεν υπήρχαν. Αποφάσισα να τα γυρέψω και να τα ικανοποιήσω όσο βαστώ κι όσο μπορώ να την παλέψω.

----------


## Alterego

Χαιρομαι που μεσα απο ολο αυτο βγαινει μια θετικη σκεψη και ας ειναι αδυναμη.Υπαρχει και θα υπαρχει οσο εσυ την αφησεις να ειναι εκει..
Να εισαι οσο πιο καλα μπορεις,γιατι μονο εσυ μπορεις να το κανεις τοσο καλα.Καλη υπολοιπη ημερα!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο επρεπε αυτο το θεμα να το γραψω σ\'αυτη την ενοτητα,ομως για μενα αυτο που εχω να πω δεν αποτελει καμια αλλη ενοτητα εκτος απο τις φοβιες γιατι ολες μου οι φοβιες και ανασφαλειες ξεκινανε απο αυτο ακριβως το προβλημα.
> 
> Μου πηρε καιρο να παρω το θαρρος να καταγραψω την δικια μου ιστορια.Μερικοι με εχουν γνωρισει απο τις διαφορες απαντησεις σε αλλα θεματα που δεν αφορουσαν εμενα.Ακομη και τωρα που πηρα το θαρρος να γραψω ειναι τοσο δυσκολο.Αυτο που δυσκολευει περισσοτερο ειναι η σκεψη για το πως μπορει ο καθενας να το αντιληφθει,γιατι αυτο που θελω ειναι ο καθενας να το καταλαβει ακρι βως ετσι οπως ειναι,αν και ειναι πολυ μα πολυ δυσκολο.Ισως μιλησω περισσοτερο απο οτι μπορουν τα ματια σας να διαβασουν,μα πιστευω πως αξιζει και περισσοτερο αξιζει για μενα αλλα και για ατομα που ισως,ισως εχουν παρομοιο προβλημα.
> 
> Βρισκομαι στην ηλικια των 23 χρονων.Σπουδαζω εδω και τρια χρονια σε μια σχολη που ιδιαιτερως δεν με αγγιζει,αλλα η μανια τοτε που ειχα να φυγω μακρια,εφερε αυτο το αποτελεσμα,της λαθος επιλογης,του λαθος θελω.Στην ηλικια των 13 χρονων ανακαλυψα πως κατι παει λαθος με μενα,κατι δεν παει οπως επρεπε να πηγαινει,συγκρινοντας παντοτε τον εαυτο μου με τους υπολοιπους.Αναγκαστηκα απο μικρο παιδι να κρυβω την διαφορα μου με τους αλλους,να προσπαθω να ενταχθω στην κοινοτητα τους,μα ματαια.Εφηβεια,δυσκολα χρονια.Στην ολη πορεια ανακαλυψα κατι που επρεπε να το δεχθω,να το αγαπησω γιατι οτι ημουν ως πριν το ανακαλυψω ενιωθα να μην υπαρχω και ειναι τραγικο να νιωθεις πως δεν υπαρχεις πουθενα!
> Το τι ανακαλυψα δεν ειχε και τοση σημασια τοτε,γιατι ηταν μεγαλος ο φοβος μου μην τυχον και οσα νιωθω δεν μπορουν να επιζησουν,ενιωθα και το νιωθω ακομη και τωρα πως ειμαι πλασμα υπο εξαφανιση.Ηθελα με μανια να σταματησω αυτο που προχωρουσε τοσο εντονα και γρηγορα,εκεινη την ανακαλυψη δηλαδη.Ομως δεν μπορεσα ποτε.Μερικες φορες πρεπει να δεχεσαι τα πραγματα ως εχουν αλλιως οσες προσπαθειες αρχισεις να κανεις,τα κανεις ολα χειροτερα.Ετσι το δεχθηκα και εκεινο που μου εμεινε ειναι να αρχισω να ζω ετσι ακριβως οπως το ηθελα,ετσι οπως μου εδειξε η πορεια μου οτι πρεπει να ζω.Δεν ηταν αποφαση εφηβεας,δεν ηταν κατι επιπολαιο,ηταν η ουσια που ηρθε στην επιφανεια τοσο απροσδοκητα.Επρεπε να μεταδωσω και στους υπολοιπους τα οσα ενιωθα,γιατι δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο συναισθημα απο την μοναξια και τον εγκλωβι σμο στον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο.
> Ζω σε ξενο σωμα.Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο εχετε ακουσει η ζησι κατι τετοιο μα υπαρχει και ειμαι ενα παρακλαδι αυτου του γεγονοτος.Ουτε και εγω πιστευα ποτε οτι υπαρχει κατι τετοιο,ωσπου και μου ετυχε.Γεννηθηκα ενα ανοιξιατικο μεσημερι,στις 12 του Μαη του 1984.Η μητερα μου εφερε στον κοσμο ενα υγιεστατο κοριτσακι.Τωρα πια ξερω γιατι εκλαψα οταν βγηκα απο την κοιλια της μητερας μου.Ειδα την μοιρα απεναντι μου να με κοιταζει με ειρωνεια.Απο τοτε ηξερα πως τα πραγματα δεν θα ειναι και τοσο ροδινα.Οι οικογενεια μου ειναι δεμενοι,αγαπημενοι.Δεν ειχα ποτε οποιαδηποτε βια απανω μου η εστω να την δω καταματα.Ολα ειναι ησυχα,ηρεμα..Δεν υπαρχει κανεις αλλος στην οικογενεια μου που να εχει το ιδιο προβλημα.Τα λεω αυτα γιατι η ψυχολογος που επισκεπτηκα με ρωτησε πως ειναι η οικογενιακη μου κατασταση και αν εχω υποστει βια κλπ.Τιποτα απο ολα αυτα δεν εχουν συμβει..αρα πως γινεται;Μου πηρε χρονια μα το εχω καταλαβει.Ζω σε ξενο σωμα.
> Οποιος κι αν το θελησε ηρθα στον κοσμο για να αλλαξω την φυση μου.Επρεπε να δεχθω οτι το σωμα που κουβαλω δεν μου ανηκει,γιατι τοτε δεν θα μπορουσα να ζησω.Η καρδια μου κτυπα τοσο δυνατα και τιποτα δεν αναγνωριζει στο σωμα μου.
> ...


καλημερα 
αν σου ζηταγα με 2 λογια να περιγραψεις οχι τι εισαι γιατι ομολογω πως μπερδευτηκααλλα δεν εχει και τοση σημασια , οσο το τι θαλελες να εισαι που για μενα τουλαχιστον εχει τη σημασι του μπορεις να το κανεις?

----------


## narnia

μην το κάνεις για εκείνον. Μην ασχολείσαι.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Καλημερα!!...
> Πως εισαι σημερα;
> 
> Σημερα ετοιμαζομαι γιατι το μεσημερι ταξιδευω για Ελλαδα,παω για την εξεταστικη μου..Ειμαι ενταξει,ειχα καλο υπνο και αυτο μου εδωσε δυναμη.
> Ελπιζω να εισαι καλα και εσυ..


Έφτασε λοιπόν η μέρα!
Καλό ταξίδι φιλαράκι, να δεις που όλα θα πάνε μια χαρά.
Η έκθεση είναι το καλύτερο πράγμα για τις φοβίες.
Μην σου πω, ακολούθα τον φόβο σου ( εν είδη, ακολούθα την καρδιά σου ενα πράγμα :Wink: 

Είμαι καλύτερα σήμερα, μπορώ να πω οτι είχα μια δυνατή κρίση συναισθήματος χθες, η αλήθεια είναι οτι πρώτη φορά γράφω σε τέτοια κατάσταση, να μην μπορώ να δω το πληκτρολόγιο απο το κλάμα.

Σήμερα πάντως διαβάζω και η λογική με βοηθά να βάλω σε τάξη το συναισθηματικό μου χάος.

Αναλογίζομαι αν τυχόν, παρά την ψυχοθεραπεία που έκανα, χρειάζομαι κι άλλη βοήθεια, για να τα βγάλω πέρα με την κυκλοθυμία μου αυτή τη φορά ( πιο δύσκολο αυτό, παρά το άγχος και οι φοβίες, αν και συνδέονται).

Αν δω οτι δεν μπορώ μόνη, θα ζητήσω βοήθεια και όλα θα πάνε μια χαρα!

 :Smile: 
Είμαι έτοιμη για μάχες, εξετάσεις, αποφάσεις κτλ.

Φιλάκια πολλά και καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> Μία πάνω, μία κάτω. Παλεύω με τον εαυτό μου. Αλλά έχω καινούρια ελπίδα. Αρχίζω να με γνωρίζω. Τα θέλω μου τα ψάχνω, μέχρι χτες δεν υπήρχαν. Αποφάσισα να τα γυρέψω και να τα ικανοποιήσω όσο βαστώ κι όσο μπορώ να την παλέψω.


Πω πω!
τι ωραίες κουβέντες....
μια ηλιαχτίδα που άρχισε να ξεμυτίζει, μέσα απο βαθύ σκοτάδι μου φαίνεται...

Νάρνια, συνέχισε να προχωράς και να κρατάμε όλοι μαζί το χέρι  :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> weird περαστικούλια. Ευτυχώς συνήλθες λίγο. Γιατί τόση βαρύτητα στις σκέψεις-αποφάσεις του μπαμπά? Μεγαλώνουμε όταν για τις αποφάσεις και τα λάθη μας παύουμε να κατηγορούμε τους γονείς μας.
> Μακάρι να ήταν απλό να αποφασίζουμε και να πράτουμε ότι μας κατεβαίνει. Αν δεν είχε και συνέπειες θα ήταν θαύμα.
> Alter μου έχεις λείψει μικρέ μου. Είσαι καλά?


Αυτό το μεγάλωμα Νάρνιά μου
μου φαίνεται άθλος ολάκαιρος
Δεν τον κατηγορώ για τα λάθη μου
ούτε του φορτώνω την ευθύνη του εαυτού μου
( τον κατηγορώ για την κακοποίηση που έχω υποστέι απο αυτόν στην πιο τρυφερή μου ηλικία)

Απλώς για τον συγκεκριμένο άνθρωπο τα συναισθήματά μου
είναι τόσο ακανθώδη...
που με δυσκολεύουν σε διάφορες πτυχές της ζωής μου
μα κυρίως σε φάσεις που πρέπει εμείς οι δυο να συνεργαστούμε.

Ωστόσο
επεξεργάζομαι τον λαβύρινθο,
διακρίνω που αλλοιώνω το πραγματικό
με το υπερβολικό συναίσθημα
και πιστεύω θα την βρω την άκρη.

Φιλιά κοπέλα μου καλή
χαίρομαι που νιώθω μια λάμψη απο εσένα
με ζεσταίνει  :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

weird
είδες, σήμερα είσαι καλύτερα... :Smile: 
Χρειάζεται να ξεσπάσει το συναίσθημα το έντονο για να ανακουφιστούμε...
Μια νέα μέρα ξημέρωσε για σένα, για μένα, για όλο τον κόσμο.
Ο ήλιος πάλι βγήκε και σου χαμογελά.
Θα την βρεις την άκρη.
Όπως πάντα...
Αρκεί να μη χάνεις την πίστη σου.

----------


## weird

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ανώνυμη.

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα...
Κάθε φορά που βγάζω φτερά, βρέχει και δεν πετάω.
Κάθε φορά που βγάζω νύχια μου κόβονται τα δάχτυλα.
Θα \'ρθει ο καιρός να γίνω αϊτός. Όσα χρόνια κι αν μου πάρει θα πετάξω ψηλά. Θα φύγω.
ψέμματα...θα μείνω στο κλουβί μου ως......

----------


## weird

Καλημέρα.

Σήμερα πια το βλέπω το πράγμα εντελώς αντικειμενικά.
Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε.
Ο πατέρας μου με νοιάζεται.
Δυστυχώς, σαν τους περισσότερους, δεν ξέρει πώς να αγαπά.
Δεν ξέρει τον τρόπο να νοιάζεται κάποιον χωρίς να τον πνίγει.

Επίσης, πράγμα πολύ άσχημο, με βλέπει σαν μια επέκταση του εαυτού του.
Απο την άλλη, όταν βυθίζομαι στα παιδικής υφής, έντονα συναισθήαμτά μου, με βλέπω κι εγώ σαν προέτκασή του! Παρασύρομαι. Χάνω την εικόνα μου και γίνομαι αυτό που βλέπει εκείνος : η προέκτασή του, το παιδί.

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό οτι σήμερα στο τηλέφωνο μιλόύσε για μένα στο β πληθυντικό \" πρέπει να δούμε τί θα κάνουμε, πού θα πάμε, να ψάξουμε\"
\" γιατί μιλάς στον πληθυντικό?\"
Απάντηση δεν πήρα...

Η αναπνοή του ήταν λαχανιασμένη, η φωνή του βραχνή και ταλαιπωρημένη και τα λόγια του \" είμαι 70 χρονών το έχεις καταλάβει? Πρέπει κάτι να κάνεις γρήγορα! Πρέπει να βρεις τι θα κάνεις στην ζωή σου! Κοντεύεις τα 30\"
\" Σε 4 χρόνια εννοείς θα είμαι 30... μπαμπά, παίρνω τον χρόνο μου, βλέπω τι θέλω και θα το κυνηγήσω, μην με αγχώνεις..\"
\" ε πώς να μην σε αγχώνω, αφού δεν έχεις βρε παιδί μου ένα πλάνο, ψάχνεσαι...\"
\"Ηρέμησε, άκουσα αυτά που μου είπατε και όπως είδες πολλά απο αυτά τα πήρα σοβαρά υπόψην, σας ακούω τι μου λέτε. Μην πανικοβάλλεσαι. Το θεωρώ χαζομάρα να δώσουμε τόσα λεφτά σε φροντηστήρια, σου λέω οτι είμαι αποφασισμένη να διαβάσω μόνη μου\"
\" Στα καλύτερα θα πας! Μην χάνεις χρόνο, πάνε να γραφείς! Και του χρόνου θα πάμε Αθήνα! Στα καλύτερα! Εγώ τα βαζω τα λεφτά, εσένα μην σε νοιάζει!\"

Ζητήματα.
1. ΜΟυ κάνει την καρδιά περιβόλλι με το άγχος του! Εχει και την καρδιά του και έχουν πει οι γιατροί να μην τον αγχώνουμε. Αυτός και μονο που υπάρχω αγχώνεται!

2. Τόσα χρόνια που ήμουν στην εφηβεία μου, και μετά τα 18 που είχα ανάγκη κάποια στήριξη απο αυτόν, τσιγκουνευόταν, τα μάζευε για το φροντηστήριο!!! Και τώρα πρέπει ντες και καλά να τα δώσει, τόσα λεφτά έβαλε στην άκρη.

3. Το οτι στέκεται έτσι πάνω απο το κεφάλι μου και με παρατηρεί μου είναι τρομερά δυσάρεστο! Με αγχώνει διπλά και τριπλά. Ασε που πιστεύω οτι θα μου το πετάει αργότερα, εγώ τόσα λεφτά έδωσα για σένα, αν κάτι πάει στραβά που λέει ο λόγος.

4. Εχω κάνει μεγάλη προσπάθεια να πάρω απόσταση. Με το να δουλεύω μόνη μου σε δικηγορικό πχ τον τελευταίο χρόνο. Κι όμως αυτός θέλει να είναι κολλημένος πάνω μου. Ολο το χρόνο λύσσαξε οτι χάνω τον καιρό μου και πρέπει να δω το μέλλον μου και και και....


Αχ δεν τον αντέχω!

Εντωμεταξύ δεν έχει παρά αμυδρή ιδέα για το τι έχω περάσει και για τα 4 χρόνια θεραπείας και για το οτι τα συναισθήματά μου απέναντι του είναι ένα απο τα βασικά στοιχεία των νευρώσεών μου. Δεν έχει ιδέα για το τι έχω περάσει και ξεπεράσει. 

Πώς θα το διαχειριστώ αυτό το βουνο?

Προσπαθώ να μην βουτήξω πάλι στο συναίσθημα, να διατηρώ δηλ επαφή με την ενήλικη πλευρά μου.

5. Όσον αφορά το επαγγελματικό. Έβαλα την αντιδραστικότητά μου στην άκρη και έκατσα και τους άκουσα κι αυτόν και την μητριά μου. Κράτησα πολλά απο αυτά που μου είπανε. Αποφάσισα, τώρα που είμαι καλά απο απόψεως φοβιών και πανικών, να θέσω έναν υψηλό στόχο. Με τον πατέρα μου μες τα πόδια μου να μου διπλασιάζει τα άγχη και να νιώθω οτι το κάνω και γι αυτόν όμως, κάνω δεύτερες σκέψεις..

Αυτά.

Την καλημέρα μου  :Smile:

----------


## Illusion

Καλημέρα weird !
πωπω.....νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνω αρκετά καλά πως νιώθεις. Έχω κι εγώ παρόμοια προβλήματα στη σχέση μου με τους γονείς. κ ειδικά σ αυτό το κομμάτι που λες κι εσύ για την παιδική κ ενήλικη πλευρά και κατα πόσο μερικές φορές νιώθεις κι εσύ προέκταση του πατέρα σου.
Τέλος πάντων....
Αυτό που έχω να σου πω σαν συμβουλή είναι να κοιτάξεις αυτό που πραγματικά πιστεύεις ότι ειναι καλό για σένα και θέλεις πραγματικά και να το κυνηγήσεις χωρίς να αφήνεις να το δηλητηριάζει η προσδοκία ή οι επιθυμίες του πατέρα σου που είναι πιεστικές και σε κάνουν τελικά να μη το θες κ τόσο. Γιατί τελικά μ αυτό τον τρόπο θα ζημιωθείς εσύ η ίδια και θα είναι κρίμα.
Δεν ξέρω αν το εξηγώ καλά απλά είναι σκέψεις που είχα κάνει για μένα και ήθελα να στις πω μήπως βοηθήσουνε.
πχ εμένα η μητέρα μου ξέρω ότι θα θελε πάρα πολύ να κάνω ένα μεταπτυχιακό για διάφορους λόγους (οι περισσότεροι κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι λάθος αλλά τεσπα) ......ωραία.....ας ήθελε.......εγώ δεν ήθελα.......... 
Κάποια στιγμή όμως βρήκα ένα που μου άρεσε και θέλησα να το κάνω...για δικούς μου λόγους..... Μόλις βέβαια το ανακοίνωσα στους γονείς μου η μάνα μου κατενθουσιάστηκε, ταυτίστηκε, καταχάρηκε κι αρχισε να σχεδιάζει όλες τις λεπτομέρεις λες και θα το έκανε εκείνη! εμένα αυτό με διέλυσε, σιγά σιγά ένιωθα αυτό που λες κι εσύ ότι θα το έκανα για εκείνη κι όχι για μένα. ε....κι εκει προσπάθησα να κολλίσω στη σκέψη που σου πρότεινα, ότι αν το κάνω θα το κάνω για μένα , επειδή το θέλω εγώ , και δεν αξίζει το κόπο από αντίδραση στη μάνα να σταματίσω να θέλω κάτι που θα είναι καλό για μένα....κι έτσι σιγά σιγά προσπάθησα να αρχίσω να αγνοώ το γεγονός του πόσο υπέρ ήταν εκείνη και το πόσο το ήθελε, και να επικεντρώνομαι μόνο στη δική μου επιθυμία και όρεξη.
καλά το τι έκανα βέβαια τελικά έιναι άλλη ιστορία γιατί μπλέχτηκαν κι άλλοι παράγοντες αλλά απλά το ανέφερα για να αναδειχτεί κάπως καλύτερα το κομμάτι του τρόπου σκέψης που πρότεινα...
όπως και να χει σου εύχομαι να πάρεις την απόφαση που θα σου ταιριάζει περισσότερο και που θα έχει το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα για εσένα κ μόνο

----------


## weird

Illusion
με βοηθάς πολύ με αυτά που γράφεις.
Θέλω να επανέλθω αφού τα επεξεργαστώ πρώτα καλά!
Σε υπερευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## weird

Αλτερ
πως είσαι ?
Σε είχα στο μυαλό μου.
Πώς ήταν το ταξίδι?

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα..δυστηχως δεν εχω καλο ιντερνετ εδω που ειμαι και γιαυτο αργησα να μπω.
Ειχες δικαιο τελικα οταν μου ειπες οτι τιποτα απο οσα σκεφτομαι δεν μπορουν να συμβουν.Τελικα το μυαλο ειναι μεγαλο μπερδεμα.Το ταξιδι πηγε καλα,εκατσα στο αεροπλανο,πηρα βαθεια αναπνοη και ειπα οτι οτι και να γινει θα γινει.Ειχα αρκετο τρεμουλο στα χερια και ενιωθα οτι δεν ειμαι ηρεμος..ομως εκανα μεγαλη παλη μεσα μου και νομιζω νικησα.Ηπια μια μπυρα,αρχισα λιγο να χαλαρωνω..Σηκωθηκα πηγα και στην τουαλετα εβαλα νερο στο προσωπο μου..αργοτερα ανοιξα τον υπολογιστη ειδα λιγο ταινια και περασε η ωρα.Ημουν αρκετα καλα μπορω να πω αν και δεν μπορεσα να ηρεμησω τελειως.Το θετικο ειναι οτι δεν με επιασε πανικος.Οταν πατησα το ποδι μου εδω ενιωθα ηδη αλλος ανθρωπος.Φρεσκος...Δεν ενιωσα τιποτα αρνητικο...και ελπιζω να συνεχισω ετσι...θα δειξει.
Τελικα το να εισαι μαχητης σου ανοιγεται η ψυχη.Μπαινει το φως μεσα της.Οταν εχεις πιστη...Και εχω. Ευχαριστω που εισασταν μαζι μου.Ειλικρινα...αυτο που ζω εδωμεσα ειναι λυτρωτικο.Ανθρωποι να σε εχουν στο μυαλο τους.Να σε νιωθουν..Αυτα ουτε οι δικοι σου ανθρωποι δεν τα κανουν.
Ελπιζω να μπορεσω να μπω συντομα ξανα.
Πως εισαι εσυ;...Ενιωσα ομορφα οταν ειδα οτι προσπαθεις τοσο πολυ και τα καταφερνεις σιγα σιγα..ενα μικρο βημα καθε φορα.Μου δινεις θετικη ενεργεια,ευχαριστω.Δεν θα τα παρατησουμε ποτε και για κανεναν.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Καλησπερα..δυστηχως δεν εχω καλο ιντερνετ εδω που ειμαι και γιαυτο αργησα να μπω.
> Ειχες δικαιο τελικα οταν μου ειπες οτι τιποτα απο οσα σκεφτομαι δεν μπορουν να συμβουν.Τελικα το μυαλο ειναι μεγαλο μπερδεμα.Το ταξιδι πηγε καλα,εκατσα στο αεροπλανο,πηρα βαθεια αναπνοη και ειπα οτι οτι και να γινει θα γινει.Ειχα αρκετο τρεμουλο στα χερια και ενιωθα οτι δεν ειμαι ηρεμος..ομως εκανα μεγαλη παλη μεσα μου και νομιζω νικησα.Ηπια μια μπυρα,αρχισα λιγο να χαλαρωνω..Σηκωθηκα πηγα και στην τουαλετα εβαλα νερο στο προσωπο μου..αργοτερα ανοιξα τον υπολογιστη ειδα λιγο ταινια και περασε η ωρα.Ημουν αρκετα καλα μπορω να πω αν και δεν μπορεσα να ηρεμησω τελειως.Το θετικο ειναι οτι δεν με επιασε πανικος.Οταν πατησα το ποδι μου εδω ενιωθα ηδη αλλος ανθρωπος.Φρεσκος...Δεν ενιωσα τιποτα αρνητικο...και ελπιζω να συνεχισω ετσι...θα δειξει.
> Τελικα το να εισαι μαχητης σου ανοιγεται η ψυχη.Μπαινει το φως μεσα της.Οταν εχεις πιστη...Και εχω. Ευχαριστω που εισασταν μαζι μου.Ειλικρινα...αυτο που ζω εδωμεσα ειναι λυτρωτικο.Ανθρωποι να σε εχουν στο μυαλο τους.Να σε νιωθουν..Αυτα ουτε οι δικοι σου ανθρωποι δεν τα κανουν.
> Ελπιζω να μπορεσω να μπω συντομα ξανα.
> Πως εισαι εσυ;...Ενιωσα ομορφα οταν ειδα οτι προσπαθεις τοσο πολυ και τα καταφερνεις σιγα σιγα..ενα μικρο βημα καθε φορα.Μου δινεις θετικη ενεργεια,ευχαριστω.Δεν θα τα παρατησουμε ποτε και για κανεναν.



Φιλε μου,
χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ για αυτά που γράφεις!
Φυσικά και έχω περάσει αυτόν τον αγώνα.
Ξέρεις πώς τον ονόμασα?
Ο αγώνας μου ενάντια στις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματά μου.

Εκανα και εγώ πάρα πολλά σενάρια, για το πώς θα είναι εκείνη ή η τάδε ώρα, σενάρια που τελικά, μόνο η άμεση εμπειρία μου τα διέψευδε.

ΜΗΝ ακούς αυτό που σου υπαγορεύουν οι σκέψεις σου ως πιθανό.
Μην το μπερδεύεις με το πραγματικό.Μην το αντιμετωπίζεις μέσα σου σαν να έχει κιόλας συμβεί. Ξέρω, συχνά είναι μπερδευτικό. 

Ξέρεις πόσες φορές έπεσα στην παγίδα, για να μάθω τελικά να σφυρίζω αδιάφορα απέναντι στις φοβικές σκέψεις? ΠΟλλές.

Αλλά έμαθα, όπως κάνεις και εσύ τώρα.

Σε συγχαίρω για την τόλμη σου και εύχομαι όλα να σου πάνε καλά. 

Είμαι καλύτερα.
Συνεχίζω σθεναρά να συνέρχομαι απο το συναισθηματικό μου ξέσπασμα, που σίγουρα ξεκινά απο τις δύο απώλειες που έζησα αυτό το καλοκαίρι. 

Φιλιά πολλά!

----------


## Alterego

Αυτες οι φοβικες σκεψεις σε αιχμαλωτιζουν και δεν ζεις..Θες να κανεις πραγματα αλλα δεν σε αφηνουν.Ειναι σχεδον τρελλα.Με βασανιζει αρκετα,γιατι ειναι τοσα αυτα που θελω να κανω.Θα μπορεσουν ποτε να φυγουν τοσο απλα οσο ηρθαν; Γιατι τοση συνομιλια με τον μεσα μου κοσμο; 
Σημερα περπατησα πηγα να παρω ενα καφε και ξαναμπηκα σπιτι και ενιωσα σχεδον ελευθερος.Μερικες φορες αναρωτιεμαι απο που βρισκω δυναμη..Προσπαθω να μην ακουω αυτη την παρανοια γιατι με τρελλαινει.Προσπαθω οσο δεν προσπαθησα ποτε για τιποτα αλλο στην ζωη μου.Περιεργο....πιστευω πολλες φορες οτι τα καταφερνω.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Αυτες οι φοβικες σκεψεις σε αιχμαλωτιζουν και δεν ζεις..Θες να κανεις πραγματα αλλα δεν σε αφηνουν.Ειναι σχεδον τρελλα.Με βασανιζει αρκετα,γιατι ειναι τοσα αυτα που θελω να κανω.Θα μπορεσουν ποτε να φυγουν τοσο απλα οσο ηρθαν; Γιατι τοση συνομιλια με τον μεσα μου κοσμο; 
> Σημερα περπατησα πηγα να παρω ενα καφε και ξαναμπηκα σπιτι και ενιωσα σχεδον ελευθερος.Μερικες φορες αναρωτιεμαι απο που βρισκω δυναμη..Προσπαθω να μην ακουω αυτη την παρανοια γιατι με τρελλαινει.Προσπαθω οσο δεν προσπαθησα ποτε για τιποτα αλλο στην ζωη μου.Περιεργο....πιστευω πολλες φορες οτι τα καταφερνω.


Αλτερ,
αυτές οι σκέψεις
έχουν όση εξουσία τους δίνεις εσύ.
Αρχισε να γελάς μαζί τους! Να λες, εντάξει, το τροπάρι σας εσείς, εγώ δεν σας παίρνω στα σοβαρα.

Δεν ξέρεις πόσο με βοηθησε.

Οσο για τον ατέρμονο εσωτερικό μονόλογο, που σου αποσπά την προσοχή, προσπάθησε να συγκεντρώνεσαι σε κάτι.
Ταινία, βιβλίο, δραστηριότητα, για να ελαττώνεις την ροή της σκέψης  :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Ναι ξερω οτι εγω τους δινω τροφη..και οσο τις ταιζω τοσο πεινανε.Τις χλευαζω οταν νιωθω δυνατος.Παιζω μαζι τους για να εξασθενησουν.Τα καταφερνω αρκετες φορες.
Απο την αλλη αυτη την σιωπη δεν την μπορω.Οταν επικρατει σιωπη γυρω μου νιωθω οτι απο στιγμη σε στιγμη θα πεταχτουν οι σκεψεις εξω και θα ουρλιαζουν.Ειναι τοσο δυνατες που νιωθω οτι ακουγονται απο παντου.Αλλα και παλι ειναι σιωπη..Τι να πεις;..περιεργα παιχνιδια.Θελω να δουλεψω το μυαλο μου,να το γνωρισω.Με δυσκολευει πολυ.
Οσο για την συγκεντρωση εχω μεγαλο προβλημα..ισως δεν με τραβαει αυτο που διαβαζω.Αλλα εχω και την εξεταστικη αρα δεν εχω πολλες επιλογες..Θελει πεισμα και γιαυτο το θεμα δεν το εχω.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Ναι ξερω οτι εγω τους δινω τροφη..και οσο τις ταιζω τοσο πεινανε.Τις χλευαζω οταν νιωθω δυνατος.Παιζω μαζι τους για να εξασθενησουν.Τα καταφερνω αρκετες φορες.
> Απο την αλλη αυτη την σιωπη δεν την μπορω.Οταν επικρατει σιωπη γυρω μου νιωθω οτι απο στιγμη σε στιγμη θα πεταχτουν οι σκεψεις εξω και θα ουρλιαζουν.Ειναι τοσο δυνατες που νιωθω οτι ακουγονται απο παντου.Αλλα και παλι ειναι σιωπη..Τι να πεις;..περιεργα παιχνιδια.Θελω να δουλεψω το μυαλο μου,να το γνωρισω.Με δυσκολευει πολυ.
> Οσο για την συγκεντρωση εχω μεγαλο προβλημα..ισως δεν με τραβαει αυτο που διαβαζω.Αλλα εχω και την εξεταστικη αρα δεν εχω πολλες επιλογες..Θελει πεισμα και γιαυτο το θεμα δεν το εχω.


Αλτερ, τις λες σε κανέναν φωναχτά αυτές τις σκέψεις? 
τις μιλας?

----------


## Alterego

Μερικες φορες τις λεω στον εαυτο μου..οχι φωναχτα αλλα τις λεω για να τις ακουω.Γιατι οταν τις ακουω νιωθω οτι δεν μπορουν να υπαρχουν.Ειναι αδυνατο..

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Μερικες φορες τις λεω στον εαυτο μου..οχι φωναχτα αλλα τις λεω για να τις ακουω.Γιατι οταν τις ακουω νιωθω οτι δεν μπορουν να υπαρχουν.Ειναι αδυνατο..


Αυτό που πρόσεξα απο την προσωπική μου εμπειρία, ήταν οτι όταν τις εξωτερίκευα, μιλούσα στην θεραπευτειά μου δηλ, μειονώταν κατά πολύ η ροή και η πυκνότητά τους.

Δες την εξωτερικευση σαν \"αποσυμπίεση\"

----------


## Alterego

Ναι αυτο που λες υσχιει...εκοψα την θεραπεια στην ψυχολογο.Δεν μου εδινε εμπνευση πια να πηγαινω.
Σκεφτομαι οταν επιστρεψω πισω να βρω καποιον αλλο.Θελω να το ψαξω γιατι το χρειαζομαι νομιζω.Απλα και για διαλογο..

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Ναι αυτο που λες υσχιει...εκοψα την θεραπεια στην ψυχολογο.Δεν μου εδινε εμπνευση πια να πηγαινω.
> Σκεφτομαι οταν επιστρεψω πισω να βρω καποιον αλλο.Θελω να το ψαξω γιατι το χρειαζομαι νομιζω.Απλα και για διαλογο..


Μην υποτιμάς τον διάλογο φιλαράκι!
Η δύναμη της \"ομιλούσας\" θεραπείας, βρισκεται και σε αυτήν την εξωτερικευση πιστεύω.
Σε αποφορτίζει.

Α! Και βρες κάποιον που να σε εμπνεει αυτή τη φορά ε?

 :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Με συνειρμούς διαβολεμένους
ψάχνω τους λόγους που με σπρώξαν στα ταξίδια μου
λόγοι που πάντα μου διαφεύγουν

Μαζεύω τους αφηρημένους
σαν γάτες έρχονται και τρώνε απ\' τα σκουπίδια μου
τρών τα καλύτερα και φεύγουν

Κάθονται γύρω μου να ζήσουν
και περιμένουνε ν\' αρχίσω να ονειρεύομαι
Νιώθω τα φίδια να γλιστράνε
Οι μαύρες σκέψεις θα με πνίξουν
θα με σταυρώσουνε πριν φύγουν, δε γιατρεύομαι
Οι γάτες πάντα θα πεινάνε

Ο διάολος κάθεται και βλέπει
να μου γελάει σαν παλιόφιλος ο θάνατος
να μου θυμίζει κάτι πλάκες
Βάζει το χέρι του στην τσέπη
και τι ψυχή έχει μια ψυχή, θα γίνω αθάνατος
Ο διάολος ψάχνει για μαλακες

Χριστος Θηβαιος

----------


## narnia

καλημέρα.!!! Να περνάτε καλά, να αγαπάτε, να ξεχνάτε και να συνεχίζετε να αγωνίζεστε.
Αλτερ, μπράβο σου. Σε ακούω και χαίρομαι που μες στις σκέψεις σου έχουμε μια θέση και που σε παρακινούμε θετικά.

Βαρέθηκα τη μίζερη μου φύση 
κανένας πια δε λέει να ξεκουνήσει 
κανένας πια δε λέει να ξεκουνήσει 
αναμφιβόλως δε με χωράει ο τόπος ρε παιδιά. 
Άσιμος...

Αφού δεν μπορώ να ξεκουνήσω λέτε να αρχίσω να αποκοιμιέμαι?.....?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> καλημέρα.!!! Να περνάτε καλά, να αγαπάτε, να ξεχνάτε και να συνεχίζετε να αγωνίζεστε.
> Αλτερ, μπράβο σου. Σε ακούω και χαίρομαι που μες στις σκέψεις σου έχουμε μια θέση και που σε παρακινούμε θετικά.
> 
> Βαρέθηκα τη μίζερη μου φύση 
> κανένας πια δε λέει να ξεκουνήσει 
> κανένας πια δε λέει να ξεκουνήσει 
> αναμφιβόλως δε με χωράει ο τόπος ρε παιδιά. 
> Άσιμος...
> ...


Καλημέρα Νάρνια!

Χαίρομαι που σε ακούω.

Αν δεν μπορείς να ξεκουνήσεις....
αφού δεν σε χωράει ο τόπος....
αφού θα χρειαστεί να μείνεις εκεί καιρό....

άλλαξε τον τόπο σου.
Κάντον όμορφο!
Βάλε μέσα του χρώματα,
λουλούδια,
κορδέλες
και άλλα πραγματάκια απο την ψυχή σου :Smile: 

Φτιάξε το δικό σου \"σπίτι\" 
για να χωράς μέσα του, όπου κι αν είσαι.

----------


## Alterego

Φιλη μου Ναρνια πως εισαι σημερα;

----------


## weird

Καλησπέρα φιλαράκι!
τι μου κάνεις?

 :Smile: 

Όλα καλά επλίζω.

----------


## Alterego

Επιβιωνω οπως πρεπει να επιβιωνω.. :Smile: 
Σημερα εδωσα μαθημα και νομιζω το περνω.
Εσυ τι κανεις;πως εισαι;

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Επιβιωνω οπως πρεπει να επιβιωνω..
> Σημερα εδωσα μαθημα και νομιζω το περνω.
> Εσυ τι κανεις;πως εισαι;


Συγχαρητήρια!
Είμαι καλα σ ευχαριστω.. 
Είδες πριν κάποιες μερες που τα έβλεπες όλα μαυρα?

Μην εμπιστεύεσαι σκέψεις και συναισθήματα, δεν δείχνουν πάντα την πραγματικότητα.  :Wink:

----------


## Alterego

Η κουβεντα σου μου εκανε καλο.. οπως και οι περισσοτερες!
Τιποτα δεν θα σου συμβει απο οσα πιστευεις..αυτο το εχω μεσα μου καθημερα.

Συναισθηματα;Και τι να τα κανω ολα αυτα τα συναισθηματα;...Οταν εισαι μαζι με ενα ανθρωπο καιρο και νιωθεις τοσα και θες να δωσεις και να παρεις και μια στιγμη χανονται ολα γιατι κατι δεν πηγαινε καλα..Ολα αυτα τα συναισθηματα τι να τα κανεις μετα;
Οταν η μνημη δεν λεει να ξεθωριασει και αναζητας το παρελθον σου γιατι εκει δεν φοβασαι..δεν εχεις κατι να φοβηθεις απο το παρελθον,σου ειναι γνωριμο.
Και οι ανθρωποι;Που σε περιτριγυριζουν αλλα δεν σε νιωθουν;Που ο καθενας στο κατω κατω κανει εκεινο που θελει...Μερικες φορες νιωθω οτι δεν τους εχω αναγκη και με πληγωνει...γιατι ουτε μονος θελω να μεινω.

----------


## Alterego

Παει και αυτη η ημερα..........επιτελους...
Μακαρι να ειστε καλα..
Θα τα πουμε αργοτερα ξανα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Illusion_
> Καλημέρα weird !
> πωπω.....νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνω αρκετά καλά πως νιώθεις. Έχω κι εγώ παρόμοια προβλήματα στη σχέση μου με τους γονείς. κ ειδικά σ αυτό το κομμάτι που λες κι εσύ για την παιδική κ ενήλικη πλευρά και κατα πόσο μερικές φορές νιώθεις κι εσύ προέκταση του πατέρα σου.
> Τέλος πάντων....
> Αυτό που έχω να σου πω σαν συμβουλή είναι να κοιτάξεις αυτό που πραγματικά πιστεύεις ότι ειναι καλό για σένα και θέλεις πραγματικά και να το κυνηγήσεις χωρίς να αφήνεις να το δηλητηριάζει η προσδοκία ή οι επιθυμίες του πατέρα σου που είναι πιεστικές και σε κάνουν τελικά να μη το θες κ τόσο. Γιατί τελικά μ αυτό τον τρόπο θα ζημιωθείς εσύ η ίδια και θα είναι κρίμα.
> Δεν ξέρω αν το εξηγώ καλά απλά είναι σκέψεις που είχα κάνει για μένα και ήθελα να στις πω μήπως βοηθήσουνε.
> πχ εμένα η μητέρα μου ξέρω ότι θα θελε πάρα πολύ να κάνω ένα μεταπτυχιακό για διάφορους λόγους (οι περισσότεροι κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι λάθος αλλά τεσπα) ......ωραία.....ας ήθελε.......εγώ δεν ήθελα.......... 
> Κάποια στιγμή όμως βρήκα ένα που μου άρεσε και θέλησα να το κάνω...για δικούς μου λόγους..... Μόλις βέβαια το ανακοίνωσα στους γονείς μου η μάνα μου κατενθουσιάστηκε, ταυτίστηκε, καταχάρηκε κι αρχισε να σχεδιάζει όλες τις λεπτομέρεις λες και θα το έκανε εκείνη! εμένα αυτό με διέλυσε, σιγά σιγά ένιωθα αυτό που λες κι εσύ ότι θα το έκανα για εκείνη κι όχι για μένα. ε....κι εκει προσπάθησα να κολλίσω στη σκέψη που σου πρότεινα, ότι αν το κάνω θα το κάνω για μένα , επειδή το θέλω εγώ , και δεν αξίζει το κόπο από αντίδραση στη μάνα να σταματίσω να θέλω κάτι που θα είναι καλό για μένα....κι έτσι σιγά σιγά προσπάθησα να αρχίσω να αγνοώ το γεγονός του πόσο υπέρ ήταν εκείνη και το πόσο το ήθελε, και να επικεντρώνομαι μόνο στη δική μου επιθυμία και όρεξη.
> καλά το τι έκανα βέβαια τελικά έιναι άλλη ιστορία γιατί μπλέχτηκαν κι άλλοι παράγοντες αλλά απλά το ανέφερα για να αναδειχτεί κάπως καλύτερα το κομμάτι του τρόπου σκέψης που πρότεινα...
> όπως και να χει σου εύχομαι να πάρεις την απόφαση που θα σου ταιριάζει περισσότερο και που θα έχει το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα για εσένα κ μόνο



Αγαπητή Illusion,
πήρα τον χρόνο μου τελικά και το σκεφτόμουνα απο εχθές να σου απαντήσω.

Το θέμα με τον πατερα μου... το ένιωσα πια στο πετσί μου.

Νιώθει οτι του ανήκουμε.
Κι εγώ κι η αδερφή μου.

Ο πατέρας μου, με θεωρεί ιδιοκτησία του.
Θεωρεί οτι αυτός με έπλασε. Αν μπορούσε να με κατοχυρώσει με πνευματικά δικαιώματα,να είσαι σίγουρη, θα το είχε πράξει.
Είναι δύσκολο να το δώσω με λόγια.
Εχει την αντίληψη οτι ως δικά του δημιουργήματα, δεν είμαστε αυτόβουλα όντα.
Η ανάγκη του να μας καθορίζει και να ασκεί εξουσία πάνω μας είναι μεγάλη και πηγάζει, πιστεύω, απο βαθύτατο άγχος.

Μου έχει μεταδώσει κι εμένα αυτήν την αίσθηση! Μου την εμφύτευσε μέσα μου απο μικρή. Κάποτε, έγραφα στο φόρουμ, οτι δεν νιώθω την δική μου ταυτότητα, οτι είμαι ενα παρακολούθημα του dna του πατέρα μου. 
Με τα χρόνια συνειδητοποίησα με πόσο βάρος και ανελευθερία με έλουζε όλο αυτό.

Είναι απίστευτο αλλά ο πατέρας μου, φέρεται σαν να είναι ο θεός μας κι εμείς να πρέπει να τον σεβόμαστε ως τέτοιο και να γίνουμε καθ εικόνα και καθ ομοιώση του...

Εξου και το οτι με θεωρεί προέκταση του δικού του εαυτού, το θηλυκό του αντίγραφο ίσως?
Διαρκώς επαναλαμβάνει την φράση \"εγώ σε γέννησα\" ή \"δεν ξέρω τι ( εννούσε τι πράγμα και κατ επεκταση εμένα) έχω\"? 
Πλέον το βλέπω ξεκάθαρα.
Κατανοώ με πόνο τον δικό μου χώρο, που μου στερήθηκε, την αυτονομία μου, την κρίση μου, την ταυτότητά μου, που ποτέ δεν μου άφησε το περιθώριο να τα ξετυλίξω όπως είχα ανάγκη.

Ευτυχώς μετά την κρίση, και την ψυχοθεραπεία, αναπήδησαν τα χαμένα κομμάτια ( τα απωθημένα) απο μέσα μου. Τώρα ακόμα βρίσκομαι σε διαδικασία συγκόλλησης του παλιού με το καινούργιο.

Τα ίδια ακριβώς συμπτώματα απώλειας ταυτότητας ( ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για ναρκισσισμό: δεν σου δίνω, παρα μόνο την ευκαιρία να είσαι όπως σε θέλω για να μου είσαι αρεστός και να με ικανοποιείς, υπαγορεύει ο γονιός στο παιδί, το οποιό αρχίζει να χτιζει προσωπεία και να παλευει να γίνεται αρεστό με ψευδοταυτότητες) παρουσιαζει και η αδερφή μου.

Μα πώς τα \"κατάφερε\" ο πατέρας μου όλα αυτά?
Εννοώ, το να γιγαντωθεί στα μάτια μας η πατρική φιγούρα, σχεδόν να μας ορίζει...

Μετά τον χαμό της μητέρας μου, μάλλον και ο ίδιος πανικοβλήθηκε κι ένιωσε το βάρος της ευθύνης δυο μικρών παιδιών, εκεί που ήταν αραχτός και λαιτ.
Αρχισε να την νιώθει τόσο έντονα αυτήν την ευθύνη, που ακόμα και σήμερα, που έχει καταστεί βάρος για μας και την ανάπτυξή μας, δεν λέει να αποσύρει τα πλοκάμια της απο επάνω μας.

Κι εμείς... εμείς ορφανέψαμε απο μάνα. Ενας πατέρας μας έμεινε. Μόνο αυτόν είχαμε. Στα χέρια του νιώθαμε ασφάλεια αλλά και έρμαια συνάμα. Απο τότε μάθαμε να τρέμουμε, μήν τον χάσουμε. Ηταν ο μόνος που μας έμεινε.

Κι απο τότε μέχρι σήμερα, πάλι ο μόνος είναι που μας μένει.

Γι αυτό και τούτα τα κατάλοιπα της επιρροής του πάνω μας.Γι αυτό και ο βαθύς φόβος μην πάθει κάτι που ώρες ώρες μας ωθεί σε συμβιβασμούς και μπερδέματα.

Γι αυτό και κάτι φορές, δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω τα θέλω μου απο τα δικά του, την ταυτότητά μου απο την δική του, μπερδεύομαι και χάνομαι ανάμεσα στο παρόν και το παρελθόν.
Ηρθε η ώρα να μείνω στο παρόν όμως. 


Τώρα που πια, τα βλέπω όλα πεντακάθαρα.
Και θα πράξω, αναλόγως. 

 :Smile:

----------


## nature

Weird, φτάνει κάποτε μια μέρα, αν κουράζουμε λίγο το μυαλό μας σ’αυτή και σε όλες τις κατευθύνσεις, όπως κάνεις εσύ, που οι γονείς μας, μας φαίνονται πολύ λίγοι. Όσα κι αν ξέρουν. Που δεν μπορούν ούτε κατά διάνοια να φτάσουν το επίπεδο των σκέψεών μας. Που ξέρουμε πια, ότι είναι δώρο άδωρο να τους πούμε τις σκέψεις μας, γιατί απλά δεν θα καταλάβουν. Το είχα διαβάσει στον Γιάλομ, στο «μάνα και το νόημα της ζωής» και το βρήκα πολύ δυνατό και αληθινό.
Η γνώση έχει μοναξιά weird. Και μας στερεί ακόμα και τους γονείς μας.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Weird, φτάνει κάποτε μια μέρα, αν κουράζουμε λίγο το μυαλό μας σ’αυτή και σε όλες τις κατευθύνσεις, όπως κάνεις εσύ, που οι γονείς μας, μας φαίνονται πολύ λίγοι. Όσα κι αν ξέρουν. Που δεν μπορούν ούτε κατά διάνοια να φτάσουν το επίπεδο των σκέψεών μας. Που ξέρουμε πια, ότι είναι δώρο άδωρο να τους πούμε τις σκέψεις μας, γιατί απλά δεν θα καταλάβουν. Το είχα διαβάσει στον Γιάλομ, στο «μάνα και το νόημα της ζωής» και το βρήκα πολύ δυνατό και αληθινό.
> Η γνώση έχει μοναξιά weird. Και μας στερεί ακόμα και τους γονείς μας.


Καλή μου Φύση,
για κάθε γνώση,
για κάθε βήμα,
για κάθε σοφία,
υπάρχει ένα τίμημα.

Όσο αλαζονικό κι αν ακούγεται,
όσο πιο πολύ εμβαθύνω και προχωρώ,
τόσο λιγότεροι μπορούν να με ακολουθήσουν.

Ερχεται μια μέρα που οι γονείς φαίνονται λίγοι.
Κι άντε εσύ το αντέχεις.
Οταν δεν το αντέχουν εκείνοι και παν να σε μειώσουν,
είναι το πρόβλημα. 

Σ ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σου  :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα σας..

Τι κανεις γλυκεια μου weird;..
Τα διαβασματα;

----------


## katerinaki

weird ,εκτος των αλλων, θαυμαζω σε σενα την αμεσοτητα του λογου σου!γραφεις οτι περασες μια κριση που ηταν θεραπευτικη και οχι ανασταλτικη-πολυ μεγαλη ελπιδα μου-αυτο οφειλεται στο χαρακτηρα σου η στον χειρισμο της καταστασης (ψυχοθεραπεια ,φαρμακα,κλπ).Εκανες ψυχαναλυση?

----------


## anoiksi

Δεν φοβαμαι τον φοβο,ειναι μονο συνηθεια...

Κακια συνηθεια

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by katerinaki_
> weird ,εκτος των αλλων, θαυμαζω σε σενα την αμεσοτητα του λογου σου!γραφεις οτι περασες μια κριση που ηταν θεραπευτικη και οχι ανασταλτικη-πολυ μεγαλη ελπιδα μου-αυτο οφειλεται στο χαρακτηρα σου η στον χειρισμο της καταστασης (ψυχοθεραπεια ,φαρμακα,κλπ).Εκανες ψυχαναλυση?


Kατερινάκι, κι εμένα μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που γράφεις. Χαίρομαι που έχω την ευκαιρία να στο πω.

Η κρίση που πέρασα ήταν...
η απόλυτη διάλυση.
Για να χτίσουμε κάτι απο την αρχή, δεν πρέπει να γκρεμιστεί πρώτα το παλιό κτήριο?
Ε, έτσι έγινε και με μένα, μόνο που τότε δεν το ήξερα.

Κρίσεις πανικού, ιδεοληψίες, έντονη κατάθλιψη( με έντονες αυτοκτονικές σκέψεις), κοινωνική φοβία, κλείσιμο στο σπίτι, τάσεις αγοραφοβίας, ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα απο τικ μεχρι τρέμουλα, είναι τα βασικά στοιχεία του τότε εφιάλτη μου.
Ολα αυτά με οδήγησαν στην πόρτα της ψυχοθεαπεύτριας, αυτής της χαρισματικής γυναίκας.
Την μισή δουλειά την έκανε εκείνη και την άλλη μισή εγω  :Smile: 
Δεν έκανα ανάλυση ( αλλά απο μόνη μου πάντα αναλυόμουν).
Εκανα ανθρωποκεντρική τύπου GEstalt.
Δουλέψαμε κυρίως το συναίσθημα, την σχέση με το σώμα, το εδώ και τώρα, την σχέση με τον θεραπευτή, τη δημιουργικότητα, αλλά και την αυτογνωσία.

Πλέον, δεν αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα.
Ωρες ώρες, αυτό το κενό προβλήματος με τρομάζει και καταλαβαίνω οτι μόνη μου μπαίνω σε διαδικασία να μου επαναφέρω κάποια συμπτώματα!
Τραγικό αλλά το κάνω.
Τα επαναφέρω για να τα διαχειριστώ αμέσως μετά.

Εσύ αγαπητή μου, έχεις κάνει ποτέ ψυχοθεραπεία?

υγ. η πρώτη ατάκα που μου είπε η θεραπεύτριά μου ήταν \" αν θέλεις, θα γίνεις καλά. Το μόνο που μας χρειάζεται είναι η θέλησή σου\"
Είχε δίκιο.

Κι η πρώτη ατάκα που της είπα εγώ ήταν \" θέλω να μου λες την αλήθεια, όση αλήθεια βλέπεις\" Και είχα δίκιο, βοήθησε.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Δεν φοβαμαι τον φοβο,ειναι μονο συνηθεια...
> 
> Κακια συνηθεια


Ανοιξη, πώς είσαι? Εχω πολύ καιρό να σε πετύχω.

----------


## katerinaki

δεν φοβαμαι το φοβο ,ειναι μονο συνηθεια...

Αχρηστη συνηθεια.Εχει και εξαρτηση?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Καλησπερα σας..
> 
> Τι κανεις γλυκεια μου weird;..
> Τα διαβασματα;


Τα διαβάσματα βαίνουν καλώς φιλαράκι!
Χθες μετά απο καιρό ήπια καφεδάκι.
Τούρμπο έγινα, απίστευτη διαύγεια νου μετά τον καφέ, είχα περίπου έναν χρόνο να πιω.
Σήμερα πήγα μια χαρούλα.
Αντε και το μεθαυριανό να τελειώνουμε.
Θέλω να επιστρέψω στις λογοτεχνίες μου!

Εσύ? Τι έκανες με την εξεταστική σου?

 :Smile:

----------


## katerinaki

ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου!Ναι εκανα δυο χρονια και τωρα λεω να συνεχισω με αλλη -αλλο- ψυχοθεραπευτη .

----------


## Alterego

Χαιρομαι..! Μπραβο. Καλη επιτυχια και για μεθαυριο.
Εγω ενταξει καλα..πρεπει να διαβασω λιγο περισσοτερο γιατι δεν τα βλεπω και καλα τα πραγματα  :Smile: 

Γιατι δεν πινεις καφε;Μερικες φορες η γευση του ειναι υπεροχη..

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα Ανοιξη!! Ασε το χειμωνα να ερθει επιτελους  :Smile: 
Ναι κακια συνηθεια ο φοβος,αλλα οτι συνηθιζεται,δεν σημαινει πως δεν μπορει να αλλαξει.Και αυτο παλευω καθημερινα!

Οσο αχρηστη κι αν ειναι υπαρχει δυστηχως..και γινεται και εξαρτηση στην πορεια.Λες και δεν μπορεις να ζεις χωρις τον φοβο.Γινεται ενα μαζι σου.Και αν δεν καταφερεις να τον ηρεμησεις λιγο σε κατασπαραζει.Σε τρωει ζωντανο!!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Χαιρομαι..! Μπραβο. Καλη επιτυχια και για μεθαυριο.
> Εγω ενταξει καλα..πρεπει να διαβασω λιγο περισσοτερο γιατι δεν τα βλεπω και καλα τα πραγματα 
> 
> Γιατι δεν πινεις καφε;Μερικες φορες η γευση του ειναι υπεροχη..


Πάντα η γεύση του είναι υπέροχη...

στην μετά πανικών εποχή τους έχω μειώσει αρκετά, μόνο σε περιπτώσεις εξεταστικής πίνω, αλλιώς ντε καφ.

Γιατί απλά, κάποια νευρικά συστήματα είναι ευαίσθητα και πρέπει να τα προσέχουμε ιδιαιτέρως  :Wink: )

Να συγκεντρωθείς στο διάβασμά σου εύχομαι...
Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by katerinaki_
> ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου!Ναι εκανα δυο χρονια και τωρα λεω να συνεχισω με αλλη -αλλο- ψυχοθεραπευτη .


Με το καλό λοιπόν να ξεκινήσεις το νέο σου θεραπευτικό ταξίδι!

Είθε να σε φτάσει σε νέα μέρη και σε καινούργιες συναντήσεις με τον εαυτό σου  :Smile: )

----------


## anoiksi

Τι καλη που εισαι...Θελω να σου πω και εγω με την σειρα μου οτι λατρευω τον τροπο γραφεις σου...Δειχνει τοσο συναισθημα, εχει τοσο βαθος και γενικα με αγγιζει πολυ...Καλα ειμαι...διαβαζω γενικα τα ποστ σας, απλα επειδη εχω τοσα μεσα μου που θελω να εκφρασω και να πω (γιατι οι συζητησεις ειναι πολυ ομορφες) που χανομαι και δεν εμπνεομαι απο τον κοσμο που περιβαλλομαι και δεν μπορω να γραψω...Αυτην την στιγμη βλεπω την φωτισμενη Ακροπολη...αστραφτει και ειναι απλα ομορφα...Νιωθω πολυ καλα...Ξερεις οταν εχεις τοσα πραγματα που σκεφτεσαι, μετα απο καποια φαση δεν μπορεις να βαλεις το μυαλο σου σε μια σειρα...Σκεφτεσαι μα δεν νιωθεις...Νιωθεις απλα ζαλη απο τα πραγματα που πρεπει η επρεπε να κανεις, αλλα πως να τα κανεις και ειναι σωστο η οχι...Σκορπιες σκεψεις, αναγκες και συναισθηματα...Χαιρομαι που ηρθα στην παρεα σας σημερα...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Τι καλη που εισαι...Θελω να σου πω και εγω με την σειρα μου οτι λατρευω τον τροπο γραφεις σου...Δειχνει τοσο συναισθημα, εχει τοσο βαθος και γενικα με αγγιζει πολυ...Καλα ειμαι...διαβαζω γενικα τα ποστ σας, απλα επειδη εχω τοσα μεσα μου που θελω να εκφρασω και να πω (γιατι οι συζητησεις ειναι πολυ ομορφες) που χανομαι και δεν εμπνεομαι απο τον κοσμο που περιβαλλομαι και δεν μπορω να γραψω...Αυτην την στιγμη βλεπω την φωτισμενη Ακροπολη...αστραφτει και ειναι απλα ομορφα...Νιωθω πολυ καλα...Ξερεις οταν εχεις τοσα πραγματα που σκεφτεσαι, μετα απο καποια φαση δεν μπορεις να βαλεις το μυαλο σου σε μια σειρα...Σκεφτεσαι μα δεν νιωθεις...Νιωθεις απλα ζαλη απο τα πραγματα που πρεπει η επρεπε να κανεις, αλλα πως να τα κανεις και ειναι σωστο η οχι...Σκορπιες σκεψεις, αναγκες και συναισθηματα...Χαιρομαι που ηρθα στην παρεα σας σημερα...


Aνοιξη.... μου δίνεις την αίσθηση οτι θέλεις να βγάλεις απο μέσα σου αυτό το κάτι, το ασαφές, μα υπάρχει ένα εμπόδιο.

Σ ευχαριστώ για την όμορφη εικόνα που μου δίνεις, σαν να βρέθηκα κι εγώ νοητά, δίπλα στην Ακρόπολη για μια στιγμούλα...

Ας μοιραστώ κι εγώ κάτι μαζί σου όμως...

αυτό το κομμάτι.
Πάντοτε με συγκινεί βαθιά.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loNU4fVpO8E

----------


## anoiksi

Εχει υπεροχους στιχους...
Ναι νιωθω οτι εχω πραγματα μεσα μου να εκφρασω να δωσω απλα δεν βρισκω τον τροπο, αυτο το μυστικο μονοπατι....Εμποδιο ναι υπαρχει και ειμαι απλα εγω...οι δικοι μου φοβοι οι δικες μου ανασφαλειες οι δικες μου φοβιες...Ο τρελος εαυτος μου....
Εμποδιο τα ιδια παθη μου, τα ταξιδια του ονειρου μου...Τα θελω μου πανε πισω απο τους φραγμους που βαζω εγω...Νιωθω εντονα...

Θελω να απελευθερωθω, απλα δεν θελω να καταστρεψω αυτο που εχω!!!

----------


## anoiksi

Γιατι θελεις να με διωξεις?Δεν ειμαι ομορφη?.....χαχαχα....

Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ξεπερνας τον φοβο σου...κολλαει στο μυαλο σαν βδελα και ξεκολλαει με πολυ δυσκολια...Θελεις τοσο αλλα παντα κατι πολυ δυνατο σε τραβαει πισω πισω...Ναι προσπαθεις να τον καταπολεμησεις αλλα ειναι πιο δυνατος απο την δυναμη της θελησης να κανεις αυτο που νιωθεις αυτο που σε εκφραζει αυτο που πρεπει...Φτανεις ομως καποια στιγμη στην ακρη του γκρεμου και ειτε πεφτεις αγαρμπα ειτε περνεις δυναμη απο την πιστη σου γυρνας και βαζεις ενα λυθαρακι για την αντιμετωπιση αυτου του κολληματος τελικα...Και απελευθερωνεσαι....

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> Weird, φτάνει κάποτε μια μέρα, αν κουράζουμε λίγο το μυαλό μας σ’αυτή και σε όλες τις κατευθύνσεις, όπως κάνεις εσύ, που οι γονείς μας, μας φαίνονται πολύ λίγοι. Όσα κι αν ξέρουν. Που δεν μπορούν ούτε κατά διάνοια να φτάσουν το επίπεδο των σκέψεών μας. Που ξέρουμε πια, ότι είναι δώρο άδωρο να τους πούμε τις σκέψεις μας, γιατί απλά δεν θα καταλάβουν. Το είχα διαβάσει στον Γιάλομ, στο «μάνα και το νόημα της ζωής» και το βρήκα πολύ δυνατό και αληθινό.
> Η γνώση έχει μοναξιά weird. Και μας στερεί ακόμα και τους γονείς μας.
> 
> ...


είναι όμως δικό τους πρόβλημα πια....
εσύ έχεις φύγει μπροστά. Με γνώση, κριτική σκέψη και κριτική ...αγάπη  :Smile:

----------


## narnia

Έχεις φύγει μπροστά? Νιώθεις να σε ακολουθούν ή νιώθεις πάντα ένα βήμα πιο πίσω? Ακόμη κι αν έχεις βγει μπροστά σ\'αυτό το δρόμο είναι κανείς που ακολουθεί? Σ\'αυτό το δρόμο ποιος θέλει και μπορεί να ακολουθήσει, πόση δύναμη, πόση αυταπάρνηση, πόση ηθελημενη υποχώρηση να δείξει? Ενας γονιός με \"θέλω\" με \"απαιτώ\" με \"αξίζω\" δεν θέλει να έπεται. θέλει να προβαδίζει. Πόσο λάθος πήραμε αυτό το δρόμο!!!
Δεν θέλω στο δρόμο άλλους, ούτε μπρος μου ούτε πίσω μου. Θέλω να βαδίζω μόνη μου. Ο αγώνας με κούρασε. Θα πάρω άλλο μονοπάτι. Δεν περιμένω τίποτα να βρω.Κλείνω μάτια, κλείνω αυτιά... Δεν γίνεται τίποτα έτσι. Είμαι άνθρωπος. Ξανά γυρίζω πίσω. Καλύτερα πιο πίσω παρά μόνη.

----------


## Arsi

Καλημέρα :Smile: 
Πολύ ησυχία......
Άλτερ τι κάνεις?
Εύχομαι να είσαι καλά :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Κοίτα λίγο πιο ψηλά κάπου εκεί στ\' αστέρια
και μετά γίνε βροχή για να σκορπάς
τα όνειρα που δεν ήτανε για μας
πόσα λόγια σου είχαν μάθει για να λες
γι\' αυτό πάψε τώρα πάψε και μην κλαις

Τα τραγούδια είναι σιωπές που φωνάζουν την αλήθεια
για όσα καίνε το κορμί και το μυαλό
μια συνήθεια που πετά στον ουρανό
σαν μετράς των ματιών τις ενοχές
γι\' αυτό πάψε τώρα πάψε και μην κλαις

Πως αντέχεις και δε σπας, καρδιά μου
τα ψέματά τους σαν μετράς, καρδιά μου
σ\' ένα κόσμο μακρινό, να σε ψάξω να σε βρω, να σε μάθω να γελάς
σ\' ένα κόσμο μακρινό, να σε ψάξω να σε βρω, να σε μάθω να γελάς

Δεν θ\' αλλάξουνε ποτέ αυτοί που ζούνε με το ψέμα
τη μια κατάρα και την άλλη είναι ευχή
έτσι λένε είναι μάτια μου η ζωή
γι\' αυτό πάψε τώρα πάψε και μην κλαις
ξημερώνει και θα κλείσουν οι πληγές

Πως αντέχεις και δεν σπας, καρδιά μου
τα ψέματά τους σαν μετράς, καρδιά μου
σ\' ένα κόσμο μακρινό, να σε ψάξω να σε βρω, να σε μάθω να γελάς
σ\' ένα κόσμο μακρινό, να σε ψάξω να σε βρω, να σε μάθω να γελάς

ΣΤΑΘΗΣ ΑΡΤΙΝΟΣ

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα....προσπαθω να ειμαι οσο καλα μπορω.
Λιγο δυσκολευουν τα πραγματα,μα παλευεται ακομη.

Πως ειστε ολοι σας;

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα. Πάντα έχεις μια δύναμη κρυμμένη και τη χρησιμοποιείς στα δύσκολα. Προσπαθείς κι αυτό μου δίνει κουράγιο. Η προσπάθειά σου σημαίνει με αγαπώ, με αναγνωρίζω, με στηρίζω και προχωρώ. Προχώρα αλτερ...

----------


## anoiksi

σου αξιζει να παλευεις για το καλυτερο...και να το αποκτας...αλλα ο δρομος ειναι αυτος που σου μαθαινει πιο πολλα παρα το αποτελεσμα που θα εχεις...ετσι μην σταματησεις ποτε να αγωνιζεσαι για αυτο που θελεις και για αυτο που πραγματικα ειναι σημαντικο για σενα...σε αυτο τον δρομο δεν θα εισαι ποτε μονος γιατι η ψυχη σου εχει συμμαχους...προσπαθησε να λυγιζεις αλλα να μην σπασεις την καρδια σου...και οταν βλεπεις οτι δεν παει αλλο κοιταξε ψηλα και θυμησου τα λογια μου αυτα...δεν εισαι μονος, δεν το αξιζεις, το αστερι εκει ψηλα μπορει να εχει σβησει αλλα και παλι σου χαριζει την ομορφη λαμψη του και συνεχιζει να υπαρχει για σενα...Μην δινεις τροφη στον εαυτο σου για να σκοτωσει το ομορφο, αλλα δωσε τροφη στον εαυτο σου να δημιουργησει κατι ομορφο...

Καλη συνεχεια

----------


## narnia

Μικρέ μου ποιητή μπορεί να θες να μείνεις σιωπηλός γιατί όλοι δεν έχουν πάντα κάτι να πουν.
Θέλω όμως να έρθω εδώ στο χώρο σου επισκέπτρια να δω και να δακρύσω με όσα έχουν γραφτεί, με όσα έχουν ειπωθεί εδώ. Τόσο δυνατά, τόσο λυρικά, τόσο... ήσυχα. 
Καθένας εκφράζεται με έναν δικό του τρόπο μοναδικό και η ένταση καμιά φορά είναι μια ώθηση προς τα μπρος πέρα από το ανάμεσα και το τέλμα. Εδώ όμως ξεκουράζομαι σαν μέσα σε αγκαλιά χωρίς λόγια, χωρίς εικόνες, χωρίς τίποτα που να κρύβει κάτι άλλο.
Ηθελα να σου πω μια καλημέρα που δεν σημαίνει κάτι άλλο ούτε πιο λίγο ούτε πιο πολύ. Καλημέρα.

----------


## weird

Μικρά καραβάκια μέσα μου
Η ανατολή κι η Δύση
Αρμενίζουν ανέμελα
Προς αντίθετες κατευθύνσεις. 
Με τραβούν
Ανέμελα μια πέρα
Και μια δώθε
Οργώνουν την εσωτερική μου
Θάλασσα
Σκορπούν την τρικυμία. 

Αλτερ, Νάρνια, καλώς σας βρήκα.

----------


## narnia

Ανέμελα... Σαν τη βαρκούλα με τους ανέμους σε κάποιο διήγημα.
Ανέμελα... σαν τη φτωχή μου σκέψη.
Ανέμελα...σαν τη διαίσθησή σου και την ικανότητά σου να βλέπεις διορατικά και βαθιά.
Ανέμελα...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> Ανέμελα... Σαν τη βαρκούλα με τους ανέμους σε κάποιο διήγημα.
> Ανέμελα... σαν τη φτωχή μου σκέψη.
> Ανέμελα...σαν τη διαίσθησή σου και την ικανότητά σου να βλέπεις διορατικά και βαθιά.
> Ανέμελα...


Τι μου θύμησες...
\" Η βαρκάρισα της χίμαιρας\", ένα απο τα αγαπημενα μου της Αλκυόνης.
Για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους  :Smile:

----------


## weird

Να σε αφήσω να με παίξεις
σαν να μουν ένα άχαρο πιόνι
να με μπερδέψεις
να με κλωτσήσεις
να σε αφήσω?

Να σε αφήσω να με ορίσεις
να με οδηγήσεις
να με φροντίσεις
να σε αφήσω?

Να σε αφήσω να μου πληρώσεις
μια άχαρη βολικότητα?
Μια ευτυχία σε κορνίζα
στα μέτρα σου φτιαγμένη?

Να σε αφήσω?

Κι εγώ κάθε μέρα να πεθαίνω
να απορώ γιατί ανασαίνω
να χάνω όλο και πιο πολύ
το καθαρό μου βλέμμα
να σε αφήσω?

Αν σε αφήσω,
δεν θα είμαι άξια να ΖΗΣΩ.

----------


## narnia

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΨΥΧΗ

Στίχοι: Ελένη Ζιώγα
Μουσική: Ευανθία Ρεμπούτσικα


Έλα ξάπλωσε
αστέρια κάρφωσε η νύχτα σειρά
κλείσ \'τα μάτια κι αφήσου απλά 
να σε παν\' τα όνειρά σου

Γέλα λίγο
για σένα ανοίγω ζωή κι αγκαλιά
σβήσ\' τα δάκρυα κι άκου απλά 
τι σου λέει η καρδιά σου

Πέφτει τ\' αστέρι μας 
κάνε μια ευχή
ελεύθερη να \'ναι η ψυχή μας
κι ό,τι περάσαμε πριν στη ζωή
να\' ναι η κρυφή δύναμή μας

Μη τρομάζεις
κακό μη βάζεις ξανά στο μυαλό
Φτάνει η αγάπη μου φτάνω εγώ
κι όλα είναι δικά σου

Πέφτει τ\' αστέρι μας 
κάνε μια ευχή
ελεύθερη να \'ναι η ψυχή μας
κι ό,τι περάσαμε πριν στη ζωή
να\' ναι η κρυφή δύναμή μας

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΨΥΧΗ
> 
> .....άκου απλά 
> τι σου λέει η καρδιά σου


Ελέυθερη ψυχή, άκου απλά τι σου λέει η καρδιά σου.
Μην πουλάς δεξιά κι αριστερά, τις σπίθες του έρωτά σου  :Smile: 

Καλημέρα Νάρνια.

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα!!!
Θέλησα να απαντήσω στα ερωτήματά σου λίγο μελωδικά. Σχώρα με αν γύρευες άλλη απάντηση.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> Καλημέρα!!!
> Θέλησα να απαντήσω στα ερωτήματά σου λίγο μελωδικά. Σχώρα με αν γύρευες άλλη απάντηση.


Έχει καιρό που αποφάσισα να βαδίσω τον δρόμο της καρδιάς μου, με την λογική απλό αρρωγό καλή μου, οπότε δεν θα μπορούσες να μου απαντήσεις καλύτερα  :Smile: 

Τώρα κάνω το πέρασμα.... απο την συνειδητοποίηση στην πράξη.

Στενά - συμπληγάδες....

 :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> Μικρέ μου ποιητή μπορεί να θες να μείνεις σιωπηλός γιατί όλοι δεν έχουν πάντα κάτι να πουν.
> Θέλω όμως να έρθω εδώ στο χώρο σου επισκέπτρια να δω και να δακρύσω με όσα έχουν γραφτεί, με όσα έχουν ειπωθεί εδώ. Τόσο δυνατά, τόσο λυρικά, τόσο... ήσυχα. 
> Καθένας εκφράζεται με έναν δικό του τρόπο μοναδικό και η ένταση καμιά φορά είναι μια ώθηση προς τα μπρος πέρα από το ανάμεσα και το τέλμα. Εδώ όμως ξεκουράζομαι σαν μέσα σε αγκαλιά χωρίς λόγια, χωρίς εικόνες, χωρίς τίποτα που να κρύβει κάτι άλλο.
> Ηθελα να σου πω μια καλημέρα που δεν σημαίνει κάτι άλλο ούτε πιο λίγο ούτε πιο πολύ. Καλημέρα.


Ητανε μερες αβασταχτες..ητανε μερες χωρις σκοπο και ουσια που αναζητουσα καποιες κουβεντες να με συνεφερουν..και εδω μεσα στο μικρο μου \"σπιτι\" τα καταφερα.Δεν πηρα μονο κουβεντες που μου εδωσαν νοημα,αλλα και στηριγμα.Μια μεγαλη αγκαλια απο ανθρωπους που δεν με γνωρισαν ποτε περα απο το ονομα και την ιστορια μου που εχω καταγραψει...Η καλημερα σου ειναι γλυκια..μην σταματησεις να μου λες μια καλημερα..

----------


## Alterego

Δεν εχω μιλια δεν εχω σκεψεις...δεν εχς κατι να πω.Στερεψα.Στερεψα απο λογια.Αστειο δεν ειναι;..Προσπαθω να το απολαυσω,προσπαθω να δω τι θελει η καρδια μου και αφηνει την μιλια μου βουβη.Την σκονωνει..
Ανθρωποι,ανθρωποι που απλα σε αγγιζουν και φευγουν.Δεν καθονται πια να σε ακουσουν.Τους φταις εσυ,ισως τους φταινε ολα.Σε προσπερνουν..
Σε αποστομωνουν..Να μια σκεψη που εκανα τωρα και θελησα να την μοιραστω μαζι σας.Μου ελειψε ο διαλογος,μα στερεψε η μιλια μου.Δεν ξερω αν φοβαμαι γιαυτο η για το μεγαλο ξυπνημα που θα ερθει σε λιγο καιρο.Δεν ξερω αν οι μαυρες σκεψεις μου που μου μοιαζουν μακρινες θα ερθουν πισω δρυμιτερες.Δεν ξερω πια γιατι απο ολα να φοβηθω..

Ενα μεγαλο καλησπερα στις γλυκιες ψυχες που επισκεπτονται το \"σπιτι\" μου και δεν με ξεχνανε ποτε...
Μου λειπετε..

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Δεν εχω μιλια δεν εχω σκεψεις...δεν εχς κατι να πω.Στερεψα.Στερεψα απο λογια.Αστειο δεν ειναι;..Προσπαθω να το απολαυσω,προσπαθω να δω τι θελει η καρδια μου και αφηνει την μιλια μου βουβη.Την σκονωνει..
> Ανθρωποι,ανθρωποι που απλα σε αγγιζουν και φευγουν.Δεν καθονται πια να σε ακουσουν.Τους φταις εσυ,ισως τους φταινε ολα.Σε προσπερνουν..
> Σε αποστομωνουν..Να μια σκεψη που εκανα τωρα και θελησα να την μοιραστω μαζι σας.Μου ελειψε ο διαλογος,μα στερεψε η μιλια μου.Δεν ξερω αν φοβαμαι γιαυτο η για το μεγαλο ξυπνημα που θα ερθει σε λιγο καιρο.Δεν ξερω αν οι μαυρες σκεψεις μου που μου μοιαζουν μακρινες θα ερθουν πισω δρυμιτερες.Δεν ξερω πια γιατι απο ολα να φοβηθω..
> 
> Ενα μεγαλο καλησπερα στις γλυκιες ψυχες που επισκεπτονται το \"σπιτι\" μου και δεν με ξεχνανε ποτε...
> Μου λειπετε..


Καλησπέρα Αλτερ μου....

Δώσε χώρο στην μαυρίλα, κάτι θέλει να σου πει.
Ακου την φωνούλα του μέσα σου.
Αστην να γιγαντωθεί και να γίνει ολοκάθαρη  :Smile: 

Είμαστε δίπλα σου.

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα... 
Εξισορρόπησε τη ζυγαριά σου και τα λόγια τότε θα βρουν διέξοδο. Πάντα βρίσκουν σε αυτούς που κάτι έχουν να πουν.

----------


## Alterego

Την πιιο ζεστη μου καλημερα....
Ολα θα γινουν...ολα οπως πρεπει να γινουν.
Ας δωσουμε ενα χαμογελο σημερα στον εαυτο μας.
Το αξιζει...

----------


## Arsi

Kαλημέρα παιδιά!
Να έχουμε μια όμορφη μέρα :Smile: )

----------


## amarylis

ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ......ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ


Ευτυχισμένη με κάνει ο λαμπερός ήλιος που ξεπροβάλλει κάθε πρωί-
το τιτίβισμα των πουλιών πρίν σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι μου
η σκέψη ότι είμαι γερή και μιά ακόμα μέρα είναι δική μου......
Ευτυχισμένη με κάνει η στιγμή...που θα μου τηλεφωνήσει
που θα μου μιλήσει γλυκά και με ενδιαφέρον έστω και για λίγο.
Ευτυχισμένη θα με κάνει η στιγμή που θα τον κοιτάξω στα μάτια
και θα μου χαμογελάσει..
Ευτυχισμένη θα με κάνει μόνο η σκέψη ότι υπαρχει στη ζωή μου
Ευτυχισμένη με κάνει η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ!!!!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by amarylis_
> ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ......ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
> 
> 
> Ευτυχισμένη με κάνει ο λαμπερός ήλιος που ξεπροβάλλει κάθε πρωί-
> το τιτίβισμα των πουλιών πρίν σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι μου
> η σκέψη ότι είμαι γερή και μιά ακόμα μέρα είναι δική μου......
> Ευτυχισμένη με κάνει η στιγμή...που θα μου τηλεφωνήσει
> που θα μου μιλήσει γλυκά και με ενδιαφέρον έστω και για λίγο.
> ...



Amarylis
τα ποιήματά σου μοιάζουν στα δικά μου μάτια 
με το θελτικό κάλεσμα ενός ρόδου να το αγγίξεις
που όμως μπορεί να φέρει τόσο πόνο...

Μου μοιάζουν με ηλιοβασιλέματα που κρύβουν μπόρες
με χαμόγελα που κρύβουν λύπες....

Σαν να αποπνέουν ένα άρωμα βαρύ
νοσταλγίας ενός χαμένου παραδείσου  :Smile:

----------


## weird

_Άνθρωπε!_

Μέσα σε κάθε λεξούλα
Νιώσε
Το γιομάτο χάδι
Νιώσε
Τα ζεστά φιλιά
Νιώσε
Την αόρατη ουσία που μας συνδέει
Δεν είσαι μόνος!
Άνθρωπε!
Ώρες ώρες θαρρώ
πως θα πεθάνω
απο αγάπη για σένα.

----------


## Alterego

Κοσμος παει και ερχεται,σε περιτριγυριζουν και αναρωτιεσαι γιατι δεν βλεπουν;
Γιατι δεν σε αγγιζουν πια;Τι εγινε στην πορεια και χαθηκαν τα λογια και η επαφες;
Τι φοβασαι ανθρωπε και παεις βημα βημα πισω;...

Ποια νοσταλγια σε βρηκε αποψε εαυτε μου και δυσκολευεσαι να αναπνευσεις;
Ποιος πονος σε καταδικασε και δεν μπορεις να ξεφυγεις;
...
Αυτη η αιωνια επιμονη να τα καταφερεις ολα,να τα κανεις ολα εαυτε μου και αποψε που σου μιλαω χανεσαι..
Και σου ζηταω να με ακουσεις μα ξαφνικα κουφανες,εφυγες..πεταξες.

Σε αναζητω αποψε,να σου πω ενα μικρο μυστικο.Εμαθα πως οι ανθρωποι φευγουν οταν τρομαζουν,
εμαθα πως οι ανθρωποι καμια φορα απλα δεν θελουν...απλα δεν παει αλλο.Και γινονται γελοιοι οταν δεν βρισκουν 
κανενα λογο να σου πουν γιατι γινεται και απλα,σιωπηλα φευγουν....
Μα δεν εισαι μονος...κοιτα εαυτε μου,υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ακομη περιμενουν να σε ακουσουν,να σε αγγιξουν...
Νιωθω την αγαπη μα και την φυγη σας.
Δεν ειμαι μονος και ελπιζω.

Καληνυχτα..

----------


## Arsi

Γλυκέ και ευαίσθητε Άλτερ τι κάνεις?
Κίνηση βλέπω.Σαν η μια στιγμή να διαδέχεται την άλλη.Πρόσωπα περνάνε σαν τις στιγμές και 
ένα παράπονο για τα πρόσωπα που προσπερνάνε.Κινούνται κι αυτά.Στη ζωή την ίδια.
Οι ψυχές που δένονται όμως δε χάνονται ποτέ.
Δεν είσαι μόνος.Κανείς μας δεν είναι μόνος.
Απλά μερικές φορές χανόμαστε μέσα στην ίδια τη ζωή.

Μια όμορφη νύχτα......

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα... 
Ας μην ζητήσουμε σήμερα πολλά απ΄τη ζωή. Έχει ήλιο, έχει φως, είμαστε ζωντανοί και βλέπουμε με τα μάτια της ψυχής. Σήμερα μου αρκούν.

----------


## weird

Καλημέρα!

Ακόμα δεν ξύπνησα και ταξιδεύω...  :Smile:

----------


## weird

ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ. 


Τι ωραίο το ταξίδι
Μέσα στο πλήθος χάνεσαι
Γίνεσαι ένα με το άπειρο

Και πόση ζωή
Ένα ταξίδι
Με δυο μικρά παιδιά
Ανέμελα
Ξεχασμένα στην παιδική χαρά
Όπου ένα κομμάτι σου ακόμα
Παίζει μαζί τους

Στην ζωή χαμογέλα
Με κάθε καλημέρα σου
Πιες στην υγειά
Αυτών που ήρθαν
Αυτών που γνώρισες
Αυτών που πρόλαβες να αγαπήσεις
Κι όσων
Δεν πρόλαβες, αλλά υπάρχουν. 

Άντεχε την Ομορφιά
Άντεχε να την κοιτάς
Να την χαϊδεύεις
Να την μυρίζεις
Υπάρχει τόση άφθονη γύρω σου…
Μέσα σου. 

Τόση μουσική μες τα ρυάκια
Και τι ηλιοβασιλέματα 
Όλο πάθος

Ακούμπησε πάνω σ’ ένα αηδόνι
Το αιώνιο βάρος σου
Ανάσανε βαθιά

Είναι μαγεία το ταξίδι. 
Ξεδίψασε λίγο την ψυχούλα σου
Αγνάντεψε τα όνειρά σου
Και τη βαθιά σιωπή

Άφηνε το καραβάκι 
Να σε πηγαίνει λίγο λίγο
Στης ζωής τη ρότα.

----------


## narnia

Πάλι τα κατάφερες να με συγκλονίσεις.
Ευχαριστώ που υπάρχεις και έχεις τόση δύναμη στην πένα σου.
Καλημέρα, καλά ταξίδια αλαργινά.

----------


## amarylis

weird και αυτα που γραφεις εσυ ειναι καταπληκτικα οποτε τα διαβαζω μενω εκπληκτη πανταααααα μπραβοοοοοοοο

----------


## Alterego

Μια ομορφη και γλυκια νυχτα!!.....

----------


## weird

Μια γλυκιά καληνύχτα
ανθρώπινες ψυχές
εσείς με τα σπάνια αρώματά σας
και τα ορθάνοικτα μάτια σας
που καρφώνονται στ αστρα....

 :Smile:

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα... Σας εύχομαι καλές πτήσεις σήμερα. Ανέφελες, σε ωραίους τόπους.

Ταξιδεύω με το νου στο νησί μου. Santa Helena...

----------


## Alterego

Χαιρεται....ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα.

Φιλη μου Ναρνια θα ηθελα πολυ να μαθω περισσοτερα γιαυτο το ομορφο μερος που εχεις μεσα στο μυαλο σου.Μοιρασε το μαζι μας..

Ευχομαι ενα ηρεμο και ομορφο απογευμα.

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα...
Όμορφη μέρα.
Το νησάκι \"μου\" είναι μια κηλίδα στο χάρτη. Ένα τίποτα στη μέση του πουθενά. Η εξορία του Ναπολέοντα. Η εξορία της κυνηγημένης μου ψυχής. Ένα τίποτα, μακριά.
Δεν έχω πάει, ίσως ποτέ δεν θα πάω, μα ανοίγω μια πόρτα στη θλίψη και τη γεμίζω εικόνες Santa Helena.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> Καλημέρα...
> Όμορφη μέρα.
> Το νησάκι \"μου\" είναι μια κηλίδα στο χάρτη. Ένα τίποτα στη μέση του πουθενά. Η εξορία του Ναπολέοντα. Η εξορία της κυνηγημένης μου ψυχής. Ένα τίποτα, μακριά.
> Δεν έχω πάει, ίσως ποτέ δεν θα πάω, μα ανοίγω μια πόρτα στη θλίψη και τη γεμίζω εικόνες Santa Helena.


Πόσο μου αρέσουν οι εικόνες σου....

Μέσα σε ένα τίποτα κρύβονται τα πάντα.

Κι εσύ μέσα στο αδειανό σου χέρι, φαίνεται να κατέχεις... όλα τα χρώματα του κόσμου  :Smile:

----------


## weird

Συχνά...
συγκρούομαι με τους άντρες γιατί νιώθω
οτι μου παίρνουν την θέση.

----------


## weird

Σε όλους μας δόθηκε η επιλογή
να είμαστε άνθη ή βρικόλακες.

----------


## anoiksi

Αληθεια ποση ομορφια εχει η ψυχη σας;;; Σας ακουω να μιλατε και ειναι σαν να με χαιδευουν...Συνεχιστε narnia και weird να γλυκαινεται τις ψυχες μας...το εχουμε αναγκη...

----------


## weird

Καλημέρα άνοιξη!
Να είσαι καλά για τα λόγια σου
και να κοιτάς να μιλάς γιατί απο το στόμα σου
βγαίνουν άνθη !

 :Smile:

----------


## weird

ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ

Είχαμε πέσει ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο
Διψούσαμε αφού για λίγο
Φως.

Μα το μόνο που ρουφούσαμε
Μέσα από τις χαραμάδες που ανοίγαμε 
Στις σάρκες με τα δόντια μας
Ήταν έρεβος. 

Ασύνδετοι
Αμήχανοι
Αιωρούμενοι μα
Καλωδιωμένοι.

Ξεχάσαμε να στρέφουμε το βλέμμα
Στην μεγάλη Πηγή
Και μείναμε να ψαχουλεύουμε
Νερό μέσα σε γούρνες λασπωμένες
Που είχανε στερέψει.

----------


## weird

NEA ΜΕΡΑ

Έστρεψα το χέρι
Προς τον μαύρο ουρανό
Της λήθης

Μάτωσαν τα νύχια
Να σκάβουν
Μέσα στην τόση προσπάθεια

Μέχρι που κάποτε έσταξε ο πρώτος
Κόκκος άμμου που
Φωσφόριζε

Μέχρι που κάποτε
Ξεχύθηκε αστείρευτη λάμψη
Ξεθάφτηκε το πρώτο άστρο

Ένα άστρο 
Που ήτανε ολόθερμο
Κι έσταζε λαβα

Κάηκαν τα χέρια μου
Καθώς πήγα να το αγγίξω
Με κόπο πολύ

Το τοποθέτησα 
Βαθιά μέσα στο
Πυκνό στερέωμα

Μια μνήμη λαμπερή
Έσκισε το σκότος
Στα δύο.

Η Νέα Μέρα είχε γεννηθεί

Μυριάδες μικρές ανατολές
Θέριεψαν και έβαψαν
Τα χείλη μου.

----------


## anoiksi

Μην Ξυπνήσεις Ποτέ!!!

Μείνε κάτω από τον ίσκιο των ονείρων
που σε σκεπάζει με φροντίδα η Κυρά της Νύχτας.
Μείνε κάτω από το πέπλο του τραγουδιού
που σου πλέκει με στοργή το μελαγχολικό Φεγγάρι.
Μείνε κάτω από την σκέπη του αστροφώτιστου ουρανού
που φωτίζει τις σκοτεινές γωνιές των ονείρων που ζεις.

Μην ξυπνήσεις ποτέ!!!
Γιατί έξω από τα Όνειρα
Ζει ο Εφιάλτης...

----------


## amarylis

χαμόγελα

Χαμογελάω ξανά

μετά από δύσκολες καταστάσεις που πέρασα

νιώθω και πάλι ευτυχισμένη

και εσύ ευθύνεσαι γι\' αυτό.


Ήρθες και ένιωσα μοναδική

μ\' ένα φιλί σου

μου έδωσε πάλι

αυτό που ήθελα τόσο καιρό.


Μ\' έκανες ευτυχισμένη

την καρδιά μου έκανες

να χτυπάει τόσο δυνατά

σα να είναι η πρώτη φορα

----------


## amarylis

Άλλη μια νύχτα

στην αγκαλιά σου βρίσκομαι

τα ζεστά σου χέρια με αγκαλιάζουν

και δε θέλουν να με αφήσουν.



Νιώθω την ανάσα σου στο προσωπό μου

έτσι που κοιμάσαι σ\' αγαπώ περισσότερο

τα χείλη σου σαν τριαντάφυλλα

και το προσωπό τόσο γλυκό.



Εμείς οι δυο μαζί ξανά

σαν ένα γλυκό όνειρο μου φαίνεται

κάτι πουπολλές φορές είχα ευχηθεί

αλλά δε πίστευα πως θα πραγματοποιηθεί.

----------


## amarylis

Νικήτρια αγάπη ...

Κρυφά απ΄όλους

είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι

νιώθουμε τη καρδιά μας να χτυπάει

κανένας όμως δε θέλουμε να το μάθει.



Κάθε λεπτό το χάδι σου να νιώθω

το φιλί σου να αναζητώ

τα σ΄αγαπώ ν\' ακούω

και η καρδιά μου να χαίρεται.



Στα μάτια σου την αγάπη να βλέπω

την αληθινή αγάπη που όλα

μπορεί να τα νικήσει

και νικήτρια να βγει.

----------


## amarylis

στιγμεςςς/////////////,.........

Στιγμές είναι η ζωή

όμορφες και άσχημες

ν\' ονειρεύομαστε πρέπει

και να ζητάμε ότι θέλουμε απ΄τη ζωή μας.



Ευτυχισμένοι να νιώθουμε κάθε στιγμή

με ότι έχουμε

να μη φοβόμαστε την κάθε ανατροπή

που η ζωή μας στέλνει.



Ευχαριστημένοι να είμαστε

που υγιείς είμαστε

και τους δικούς μας ανθρώπους

έχουμε στη ζωή μας.

----------


## weird

Γλυκιά μου Αμαριλ,
έχουν τόση ομορφιά μα και τόση θλίψη μέσα τους τα λόγια σου....

Ποιό να είναι άραγε το τραγούδι της δικής σου ψυχής?

Βλέπω συχνά το εγώ σου να περπατά στους δρόμους ενός εσυ, σαν κάτι να ψάχνει εκεί μέσα, σαν κάτι να θέλει να αποφύγει...

Σε ευχαριστώ για το μοίρασμα  :Smile:

----------


## amarylis

weird αυτα που γραφω πραγματικα μου βγαινουν αυτοματα........με εκφραζουν πολυ κ αυτο το διαστημα μου συμβαινουν παρα πολλα κ ειμαι απο πολλους παραγοντες επιρεασμενη κ θετικα αλλα κ αρνητικα κ αυτος ειναι ενας τροπος να ξεφευγω με το να γραφω...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by amarylis_
> weird αυτα που γραφω πραγματικα μου βγαινουν αυτοματα........με εκφραζουν πολυ κ αυτο το διαστημα μου συμβαινουν παρα πολλα κ ειμαι απο πολλους παραγοντες επιρεασμενη κ θετικα αλλα κ αρνητικα κ αυτος ειναι ενας τροπος να ξεφευγω με το να γραφω...


Γράφεις πράγματα όμορφα...
συνέχισε να εκφράζεσαι και να μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας καλή μου  :Smile:

----------


## amarylis

weird σε ευχαριστω πολυυυυυυυ πολυυ να σαι καλα που σαρεσουν

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα. 
Όσα φύγαν, έφυγαν. Όσα γίναν, έγιναν. Πάμε για άλλα. 
Το οχυρό που πέφτει, οι μάχες που χάνονται, οι μνήμες που σβήνουν.
Ατσαλένια έγινε η καρδιά και πάλι αλώβητη δεν μένει. Φτάνει μια βροχή, ένα ανθισμένο λουλούδι, ένα σπιτάκι μικρό γεμάτο θλίψη, τυλιγμένο στην ομίχλη κι όλα τα οχυρά μου καταρρέουν. Κι η θλίψη γίνεται βροχή στο πρόσωπο.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by amarylis_
> weird σε ευχαριστω πολυυυυυυυ πολυυ να σαι καλα που σαρεσουν


Amarylis γιατί με ευχαριστείς?
 :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> Καλημέρα. 
> Όσα φύγαν, έφυγαν. Όσα γίναν, έγιναν. Πάμε για άλλα. 
> Το οχυρό που πέφτει, οι μάχες που χάνονται, οι μνήμες που σβήνουν.
> Ατσαλένια έγινε η καρδιά και πάλι αλώβητη δεν μένει. Φτάνει μια βροχή, ένα ανθισμένο λουλούδι, ένα σπιτάκι μικρό γεμάτο θλίψη, τυλιγμένο στην ομίχλη κι όλα τα οχυρά μου καταρρέουν. Κι η θλίψη γίνεται βροχή στο πρόσωπο.


Καλημέρα γλυκιά μου.
Ευχομαι να είσαι καλα  :Smile:

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα. Εύχομαι κι εγώ να είμαι καλά, να μην έχω την πολυτέλεια να γκρινιάζω, να ανασκαλίζω την ψυχούλα μου, να πετάγονται οι σπίθες της και να κατακαίνε τους γύρω μου.
Τους κούρασα πια.

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα...
Εχει κουραστει ο εαυτος σου.Εχεις κοπιασει πολυ...τον εχεις σχεδον εξαντλησει.Δωσε του την ελπιδα και ασε τον να ηρεμησει εστω και λιγο.Ισως αργοτερα η δυναμη σου γινει ατσαλι και φυγει μακρια ο πονος.
Καλημερα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> Καλημέρα. Εύχομαι κι εγώ να είμαι καλά, να μην έχω την πολυτέλεια να γκρινιάζω, να ανασκαλίζω την ψυχούλα μου, να πετάγονται οι σπίθες της και να κατακαίνε τους γύρω μου.
> Τους κούρασα πια.


Καλή μου, όταν θα είσαι καλά, δεν θα έχεις ανάγκη να γκρινιάζεις  :Smile: 

όσο δεν είσαι όμως, είναι ανθρώπινο να πετάς τις μικρές σπιθούλες σου, γιατί είσαι άνθρωπος.
Ετσι κάνουμε οι περισσότεροι, μην νιώθεις ενοχές  :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Καλημερα...
> Εχει κουραστει ο εαυτος σου.Εχεις κοπιασει πολυ...τον εχεις σχεδον εξαντλησει.Δωσε του την ελπιδα και ασε τον να ηρεμησει εστω και λιγο.Ισως αργοτερα η δυναμη σου γινει ατσαλι και φυγει μακρια ο πονος.
> Καλημερα.


Αλτερ!~
Καλησπέρα φιλαράκι, είναι καιρός που θέλω να σου πω διάφορα.... λόγια βαθιά μέσα απο την ψυχή μου.
Θα το κάνω σύντομα  :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Γλυκεια μου περιμενω να σε ακουσω...οποτε θες γραψε μου.

Καλησπερα σας..
Ειναι ομορφο να μπαινω μεσα στο \"σπιτι μου\" και να βλεπω ανθρωπους να μιλανε..να εκφραζονται.Μακαρι να πορειτε να μου μιλατε για οσο διαρκει η ζωη μου για να νιωθω την πληροτητα.Σας ευχαριστω και παλι..

Αχχ αυτη η βροχη...ολο παει και δυναμωνει και ολο νιωθω να καθαριζει το τοπιο και η ψυχη μου.Ποσο καλλιτεχνης μπορει να ειναι ο χειμωνας;
Ποση ομορφια κρυβει μεσα του και ποσο θυμο βγαζει μερικες φορες.Τοσο που αναρωτιεσαι πως αντεχει τοσο καιρο μακρια...βουβος.
Να εχετε μια γλυκια ημερα...

----------


## weird

Ti όμορφα λόγια...
ο χειμώνας είναι καλλιτέχνης ναι...
Καλημέρα Νάρνια, καλημέρα Άλτερ...


: )

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα!!!
Μου αρέσει ο χειμώνας, μου πάει. Είμαι αρρωστούλα, είμαι στο γραφείο, μπορώ ελάχιστα να σκεφτώ και να γράφω. Να είστε καλά.

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα γλυκεια μου...
Καλημερα σε ολους

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα, καλό χιονιά. 
Οι Κυριακές πέρασαν, ήρθαν τα χιόνια.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> Καλημέρα, καλό χιονιά. 
> Οι Κυριακές πέρασαν, ήρθαν τα χιόνια.


Καλό μήνα γλυκιά μου!

 :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

καλο μηνα παιδια..για σενα βειρτ 2 φορα για να σου παει πολυ πολυ καλα  :Smile: ...

ναρνια που εισαι και ειδες τα χιονια;;;σε κανενα βουνο για σκι το σαββατοκυριακο:P;;;μηπως γιαυτο ησουν αρρωστη;;;επειδη επαιξες πολυ με το χιονι:P, ααα οχι οχι ειδες το εργο ναρνια ξανα και επηρεαστηκες απο τις καιρικες συνθηκες εκει ε;;;
ετσι να σε πειραξω λιγο για να σου παει και σενα πολυ πολυ καλα ο μηνας:P

Και τελος ο φιλος μου ο αλτερ που τωρα τελευταια μονο καλημερα λεει στο θεμα...αντε φιλος γραψε και τιποτα αλλο...μην βαριεσαι την ζωη σου...κανενα ποιημα, κανενα τραγουδι εστω ξερεις αντιγραφη/επικολληση...:P απολαμβανεις μονο τα γλυκα λογια των παιδιων αυτων δωσε και τιποτα πισω;;;χεχε....Καλο μηνα αλτερ....

ΥΓ Μαλλον με πολλες ορεξεις μου μπηκε ο μηνας, θα προσεξω να μην τις φαω απο κανεναν... :Smile:

----------


## narnia

Παιχνιδιάρικα ξεκίνησες μικρούλα και κεφάτη. Ευχαριστούμε για τις ευχούλες. Να είσαι πάντα έτσι με έναν αέρα αισιοδοξίας, με ένα πειρακτικό κέφι. 
Κρυώνω σήμερα καθώς αναρρώνω (στη δουλειά), και μου έρχεται οσμή χιονιού. Δεν είναι μακριά μου τα χιόνια, ένα βήμα. Κασκόλ, γάντια εννοείται φόρεσα το πρωί.
Καλό μήνα ψυχουλίτσες....

----------


## anoiksi

Ουφφ, δεν εγινες ακομα καλα καλα ε;;; Τελεια αναρρωση κανεις στη δουλεια:P...Που λενε η δουλεια βοηθαει ε;;; Να προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου, να πινεις πολλα ζεστα και μην ξεχνας την βιταμηνη c...περαστικα σου και ευχομαι να περασει γρηγοροα η ωρα στην δουλεια...

----------


## anoiksi

ξεχασα να σου πω....μακρυα απο τα χιονια μεχρι να γινεις καλα... :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα σας!!!
Για να μην μου παραπονιεται η γλυκεια ανοιξη θα πω και ενα καλο μηνα  :Smile: 

Πιστεψε με οταν θα εχω κατι να πω θα το πω..στερεψαν τα λογια μου!....θα επανελθω ομως που θα παει!!
Τωρα απλα σας απολαμβανω!

Να εχετε ενα ομορφο βραδυ!

Μπηκε ο χειμωνας μας!!!!! Ειναι πανεμορφες οι μυρωδιες εξω..

----------


## narnia

Οσμή ξύλου που καίγεται, ομίχλη που διαλύεται και μια σιωπή χειμώνα. Ωραία πρωινά.

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα. 
Καληνύχτα.
Είμαι εδώ; και είμαι εντάξει;

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα..Να μαστε εδω,να νιωθουμε την υπαρξη μας.Να μην χανεται στο χρονο..κι ας κρατησουμε τις επαφες μας..γιατι σε τετοιο κοσμο που δημιουργησαν και δημιουργησαμε οι σχεσεις πανε να χαθουνε.

Σας ευχομαι ενα καλο βραδυ..ηρεμο..
Και να αφηνεται τον εαυτο σας ελευθερο,χωρις εμμονες και φοβους,χωρις κατι να σας λασπωνει το μυαλο.

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα σας...

Ελπιζω να ειστε καλα..

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα... γλυκέ μου αλτερ, πως είσαι; 
Εγώ καλά, όπως καλά είναι όσα η σκόνη έχει σκεπάσει όταν η απουσία φωνάζει και χορεύει.
Όση βλακεία διαθέτω τη χρησιμοποιώ. Έτσι μόνο είμαι καλά τελικά. Χρησιμοποιώντας το μυαλό μου τόσο όσο να μοιάζω ηλίθια.

----------


## Alterego

Προσπαθω να ειμαι καλα...το παλευω καθημερινα και ειναι μερες που το καταφερνω.
Κανω διαφορες σκεψεις στο μυαλο,οπως γιατι βασανιζουμε πολυ τα πραγματα η γιατι δημιουργουμε καταστασεις που μας πληγωνουν..
Μερικες φορες με την βλακεια γινομαστε καλα,δεν σκεφτομαστε τοσο και απλα περναει η μερα καπως ευχαριστα.Τουλαχιστο για μας δεν ξερουμε οι αλλοι πως μας αντιμετωπισαν,αλλα τι σημασια εχει;..
Το μυαλο χρειαζεται ηρεμια και ξεκουρασει,μην φοβασαι να μην το χρησιμοποιεις.

Καλημερα

----------


## narnia

καλημέρα...
Να είμαστε όλοι καλά. Δυνατοί να συγχωρούμε. Μικροί να μας αγαπούν. Μεγάλοι για να αγαπάμε. Φιλιά.

----------


## Alterego

Συγχωρεστε με για τα αγγλικοελληνικα μου..το εγραψα ετσι και το αποτυπονω εδω..


Einai omorfo synaisthima na exeis katharo to myalo sou...na mhn yparxei kati pou tha to skoteiniazei..Ta synaisthimata sou einai hpia,plhmmyrismena me agaph...gia oti yparxei gyrw sou.
Einai omorfo na agapas,na se agapoyn kai na sto deixnoun.O kathenas me ton tropo tou..
Kai otan exeis katharh skepsh kai agaph gyrw sou den exeis anagkh apo tipota.
Einai les kai oi anasfaleies kryvontai piso apo ton toixo pou efrakses,kryvontai ekei hsyxa,les kai tous pairnei gia ligo o ypnos..kai hsyxazeis,den fovasai pia,den perimeneis,den apogohteyesai.
Apla yparxeis kai zeis skorpontas gyrw sou tryfera synaisthimata,synaisthimata xwris pono kai pikra.Akomh kai ston eayto sou...akomh kai se ayton apeythinesai me agaph.Den ksepefteis,den parasyresai apo emmones kai skotadia.Ginesai o idios hrwas tou eaytou sou,ginesia h ousia kai oxi h anyparksia.

Kai allwte ksypnane,ksypnane me tosh agriothta pou anarwtiesai giati feygoun toso hsyxa kai erxontai pisw me toso thoryvo.Erxontai me misos kai me mania theloun na se fane esena kai oti agapas.Etsi einai oi anasfaleies..agries,thiria.Thiria pou pote den kataferes na hmerepseis,giati pote den tis eides mesa sta matia,na katalaveis ti theloun epitelous.To mono pou exeis antilifthei einai gia ti pragma einai ikanes kai mono ayto emathes tosa xronia.Kai ekeinos o fovos o tromeros...
Pou emfanizetai me xamogelo kai sou kleinei to mati.Se ekswntwnei,se diekdikei kai pali se katadiwkei..kai esy ekei,ekleises ta xeria,sfragises ta matia kai apla ton niwtheis.Anikanos na drapeteyseis pefteis thyma enos vanaysou viasmou psyxhs...ayto einai o fovos.O pantotinos viasths sou.Pou allwte ton eksitareis antistekontas estw kai ligo kai allwte apla se epithimei gia na perasei h wra tou giati apla den provaleis antistash.Kai ginesai kai esy ena me ta tosa skoteina synaisthimata,metamorfwnesai se thirio peinasmeno,etoimos na katasparakseis sarkes kai oti vreis mprosta sou.Kaneis den glytwnei apo thn mania sou,kaneis...oti agapas ginetai misos,oti hremia eniwthes ginetai kolash..niwtheis adikhmenos,ponemenos.Niwtheis pws oloi den se theloun apla giati etyxe na eisai kati allo..Oti sou eipan psemmata,den se theloun pia,se apexthanontai...

Mizere,egwisth,pseyth....esy monaxos skotwneis oti omorfo yparxei en zwh.
Apaisiodoksia,thlipsh,mizeria,ponos,kahmos...matwn esai,gdernesai monaxos.
Amoire kahmene eayte,poses fores akomh tha se skotwsw?



Kai etsi se ayto to pothri krasi pou pinw tha valw orko…..pws tha lytrwthw…
Tha lytrwthw giati alliws den mporw na zhsw.Exw xasei polla apo thn zwh mou
Exw mpei se polla skotadia kai anelpidous agwnes…..Koitakse gyrw sou kai pes mou amoire eayte,ayto aksizei se oti kataferes na kaneis?Ayth einai h aksia pou dineis sthn idia sou thn kardia pou emathe na agapa kai na agapietai?

Kalhnyxta…

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Kai etsi se ayto to pothri krasi pou pinw tha valw orko…..pws tha lytrwthw…
> Tha lytrwthw giati alliws den mporw na zhsw.Exw xasei polla apo thn zwh mou
> Exw mpei se polla skotadia kai anelpidous agwnes…..Koitakse gyrw sou kai pes mou amoire eayte,ayto aksizei se oti kataferes na kaneis?Ayth einai h aksia pou dineis sthn idia sou thn kardia pou emathe na agapa kai na agapietai?


Χωρις λόγια...
Απλά υπέροχο...θα το λέω κι εγώ στον εαυτό μου Άλτερ αυτό...

----------


## narnia

Αισιόδοξη η γεύση που μου έμεινε από τα λόγια σου. Έχεις δυνατή πένα και δυνατή ψυχή. Αγαπάς την ομορφιά και την αναγνωρίζεις ευκολότερα από άλλα μάτια. Έχω εμπιστοσύνη σε σένα και τα λόγια σου δεν με απογοήτευσαν ποτέ. Φιλιά.

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα...

Η αισιοδοξια που μετεφεραν τα λογια μου με εκαναν και εμενα να νιωσω αυτο το ομορφο συναισθημα.
Δεν λυγιζει ο φοβος μπροστα στην ομορφια;λυγιζει..Και τα ματια σου δεν μπορει να ειναι μονο φοβισμενα,ειναι και γεματα θαυμασμο και ελπιδα.Η δυναμη ειναι πολυτιμη,η δυναμη θελει θαρρος,η δυναμη ειναι η λυτρωση μου και η πιστη η ελπιδα μου.

Να ειστε οσο πιο καλα μπορειτε..να περασουν αυτες οι μερες ηρεμα και ησυχα.
θα απουσιασω για καποιες μερες στο εξωτερικο.Θα τα πουμε συντομα..

----------


## anoiksi

Kαλο ταξιδι...ωραια λογια!!!

----------


## weird

Καλημέρα γλυκά μου, όμορφα πλάσματα!
Μου λείψατε, σας αναζητώ μέσα στις σελίδες των βιβλίων μου  :Smile: 

Αυτό αφιερωμένο σε σας, άλτερ, νάρνια, άρσι, άνοιξη...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThapJtWKwcQ&amp;feature=related

----------


## anoiksi

Weird μου, ειναι υπέροχο αυτο που μας αφιερωσες, μου εκανες πιο ευκολη και ομορφη την δυσκολη μερα αυτη...Ειναι πραγματικα πολυ ομορφα τα λογια αυτα, μερικα ισχυουν για μενα, αλλα παλι πρεπει ακομα να τα παλεψω, αλλα δεν ειναι ενας διαρκης πολεμος η ζωη μας; Μια διαρκη μαχη που ποτε δεν ξερουμε που θα καταληξει; Το πιο σημαντικο ομως (και αυτο μου βγηκε πιο εντονα απο ενα βιβλιο που τελειωσα χτες) ειναι να κανεις αυτο που πραγματικα θελεις, να ρισκαρεις για την ευτυχια σου οποιο και αν ειναι αυτο το κοστος...Αξιζει να τολμας, το πολυ πολυ δεν θα σου βγει αυτο που ηθελες, αλλα τουλαχιστον θα εχεις προσπαθησει να ζησεις το ονειρο....

----------


## narnia

Σε ευχαριστώ που ψάχνεις να με βρεις εκεί που μόνο εσύ ξέρεις πως είμαι.

Βιώνω μια απώλεια σημαντική κι όσο κι αν κατηγορηθεί ο εδώ χώρος εμένα με παρηγορεί και με στηρίζει. Δεν ζητάω πολλά άλλωστε.

Καλημέρα. Καλά να περνάς ταξιδιώτη.

----------


## Arsi

weird μου,τι ωραίο ποιήμα!κ πολύ ωραία μουσική υπόκρουση....
Σ\'ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση κ το όμορφο ξύπνημα :Smile: 

Καλημέρα σε όλους παιδιά :Smile: )

----------


## anwnimi

Πολύ ομορφο weird και συγκινητικό. Και η μουσική και τα λόγια... Θα μπορούσα να την ακούω ώρες τη μουσική...

----------


## weird

ΤΑ ΡΑΓΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ

ραγισμένα μαζί των ανθρώπων
σκιάχτρα απειλητικά
διώχνετε τα κοράκια
των παιδικών σας φόβων

Ερημικά μονοπάτια
που διαρταυρώθηκαν
άηχες κραυγές
κι απύθμενα βάθη

Δεν αγγίζεστε
μείνατε στην προσπάθεια
ραγισμένα μαζί
εαυτών που χάθηκαν στην άβυσσο

Ψυχών που έμειναν μετέωρες
ανολοκλήρωτες
και τόλμησαν να δαγκώσουν την σάρκα
ο ένας του άλλου

Ραγισμένα μαζι
θλιβερές μαριονέτες
μαραμένων μορφών
τι γυρεύετε αγνοείτε
κι έτσι εξακολουθείτε να
περιφέρεστε

σαν κόποι αδικοχαμένοι
σαν προσπάθειες καταδικασμένες
σαν άθλιοι συμβιβασμένοι
που εκπληρώσατε ένα χρεός που 
δεν ήταν το δικό σας

Έτσι ζούνε συχνά αυτά τα ραγισμένα
μαζί, μέσα στην αλλοτρίωση
δύο ξένοι αν και τόσο γνωστοί συνάμα
που γεννοβολούν για να γεμίσουν με κάτι το
σπίτι τους ή το μέσα τους, 
με κάτι.


Κι εσείς...
Άμοιρα παιδιά
ήρθατε βεβαρυμένα με ανέφικτη αποστολή
να εκπληρώσετε τα ανεκπλήρωτα
να συμπληρώσετε τα ελλείποντα
να αναστήσετε τα νεκρά ραγισμένα κομμάτια τους.

Κι όμως, θα βρείτε τον δρόμο 
για τα ολοδικά σας μαζί
που αυτή τη φορά
θα έχουν το χρώμα των δικών σας ονείρων
την κόλλα της δικής σας ψυχής.

Ναι, η ζωή, σας ανήκει
σπάστε αυτό που είναι ραγισμένο
ίσως τότε βρείτε τον δρόμο 
για το ολόκληρο
το πλήρες.

----------


## weird

Ο ΒΟΥΡΚΟς

Ενας μικρός βούρκος
υπάρχει μέσα σου
Αθόρυβα σε λιγώνει
Πρόστυχα σε πασπατεύει
Κυνικά σε νανουρίζει
Έχει πάρει τη μυρωδιά
απο όλα εκείνα τα ωραία της ψυχής σου
κομμάτια που τα άφησες
να μουλιάζουν μέσα
σου σκοταδιού σου τα απόνερα.
Στης αδράνειας και της λήθης τον ιδρώτα.

Πέρναγαν τα χρόνια
κι εκείνα όλο ζάρωναν
Σάπισαν στο τέλος.

Η αποφορά είναι μεγάλη
Η μυρωδιά ανυπόφορη.
Μοιάζει σαν μια χώρα χέρσα
μια άγονη έρημος
να έχει καταλάβει τα εδάφη σου.

Κι ούτε ενας ήλιος,
ούτε μια σταγόνα δάκρυου αληθινού
δεν τα στολίζουν.
Η γύμνια τους εύκολα δεν κρύβεται.
Κι ας φορούν ακριβά αρώματα
Το κενό τίποτα δεν μπορεί να το καλύψει.

Λίγες όμως στιγμές
φυσσά και για σένα
ένας ήπιος άνεμος
όλο μνήμες και αντανακλάσεις
φέρνει τη μύτη σαν σου αγγίζει
της αίσθηση μιας θαλπωρής
Τη λάμψη μιας ξεχασμένης ανθρώπινης ψυχής
που κάποτε ξεχειμώνιαζε μέσα σου.

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα σας..
Μου λειψατε πολυ.

Ελπιζω να ειχατε ομορφες στιγμες και να περασα οσο πιο καλα γινοταν.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Καλησπερα σας..
> Μου λειψατε πολυ.
> 
> Ελπιζω να ειχατε ομορφες στιγμες και να περασα οσο πιο καλα γινοταν.


Σε σκεφτόμουν άλτερ!
Κι η δική σου παρουσία έλειψε και μου έλειψε....

Κι εσύ να έχεις όμορφες στιγμές το 2010  :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Νιωθω πως ελειψα καιρο..και η αναγκη μου να γραψω μεγαλωσε.Εδω νιωθεις πως κανεις δεν μπορει να σε κρινει,να σε πικρανει.Νιωθεις ασφαλης..Εδω μεσα δεν φοβαμαι..

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Νιωθω πως ελειψα καιρο..και η αναγκη μου να γραψω μεγαλωσε.Εδω νιωθεις πως κανεις δεν μπορει να σε κρινει,να σε πικρανει.Νιωθεις ασφαλης..Εδω μεσα δεν φοβαμαι..


Γλυκό μου πλάσμα... έτσι είναι...
εκφράσου με ελευθερία εδώ, είναι ο χώρος σου....

 :Smile: )

Χαίρομαι για την επιστροφή σου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Νιωθω πως ελειψα καιρο..και η αναγκη μου να γραψω μεγαλωσε.Εδω νιωθεις πως κανεις δεν μπορει να σε κρινει,να σε πικρανει.Νιωθεις ασφαλης..Εδω μεσα δεν φοβαμαι..



αλτερ...κάτι τέτοια ποστ δείχνουν πως αυτός ο χώρος είναι και θα ειναι πολύτιμος..........για σενα, για μένα για όλους.
Ενιωσα τρομερή συγκίνηση γι αυτό που έγραψες.

----------


## Alterego

Αν σταματησω να εκφραζομαι ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχω..και αυτο τον καιρο ετσι νιωθω,να μην υπαρχω,λες και εχω χαθει καπου μακρια και εχασα τον δρομο..Θα τον βρω ομως που θα παει!Δεν χανω την πιστη μου.Ειναι οτι πολυτιμο εχω και θα εχω.

Καλησπερα φιλη μου Θεοφανια και σε ευχαριστω για τα λογια σου.Ειναι αληθεια και το νιωθω εντονα πολλες φορες.Εδω μεσα νιωθω σαν το σπιτι μου.Νιωθω ασφαλεια και χαιρομαι που υπαρχουν και αλλοι που το νιωθουν και το εκφραζουν.

Να ειστε καλα..

----------


## Alterego

ξεχνιέμαι και ξεφεύγω
ταξιδεύω όλο και πιο μακριά
όχι με τη σκέψη αλλά με
την αμνησία αυτή την ευχή
που τα συγχωράει όλα
μια και καλή
και ξαναρχίζω να
λερώνω καθαρές σελίδες
με μελανιασμένα γράμματα
αυτά είναι που με φτιάχνουν
σαν τις προφανείς ατέλειες.

το μόνο που φοβάμαι
είναι να μην μείνω η τελευταία σημαδούρα
να επιπλέω μόνος τόσο μέσα βαθιά
κι όλα τα κύματα να ξεκινάνε τα
ταξίδια τους μπροστά μου.


ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΛΑΜΠΡΑΚΗΣ - \"ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ\"

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Αν σταματησω να εκφραζομαι ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχω..και αυτο τον καιρο ετσι νιωθω,να μην υπαρχω,λες και εχω χαθει καπου μακρια και εχασα τον δρομο..Θα τον βρω ομως που θα παει!Δεν χανω την πιστη μου.Ειναι οτι πολυτιμο εχω και θα εχω.
> 
> Καλησπερα φιλη μου Θεοφανια και σε ευχαριστω για τα λογια σου.Ειναι αληθεια και το νιωθω εντονα πολλες φορες.Εδω μεσα νιωθω σαν το σπιτι μου.Νιωθω ασφαλεια και χαιρομαι που υπαρχουν και αλλοι που το νιωθουν και το εκφραζουν.
> 
> Να ειστε καλα..


Σε καταλαβαίνω φιλαράκι....
όταν γράφω, αρχίζω να νιώθω πληρέστερα...
νιώθω άρα υπάρχω  :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

\"Παντα για αλλους μιλαμε,ετσι δεν ποναμε,ετσι ξεχναμε\"

Χαρουλα Αλεξιου

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα.
Την πιο ζεστή μου καλημέρα σε όλους. Μου λείψατε και η ζεστασιά και η εριστική πλευρά αυτού του forum που του δίνει έτσι μια νότα ερωτηματική.

----------


## anoiksi

narnia, ελλειψες μας ελλειψες...ευχομαι να εισαι καλα... :Smile: ...σου ανταποδιδω την ζεστη σου καλημερα με μια ζεστη πρωινη αγκαλια...

----------


## narnia

Ό,τι κι αν κάνω
ό,τι κι αν λέω
κι αν σου υπόσχομαι αιώνια αγάπη
το ξέρω θα \'ρθει μια στιγμή
το ξέρω θα \'ρθει
που θα ξυπνήσει ο παλιός μου εαυτός

Που πάντα μόνος ταξιδεύει κι αγρυπνά
που τις κρυμμένες του φωνές παραμονεύει
αυτό τ\' αγρίμι που ξυπνάει και με παιδεύει
που θέλει ελεύθερο να ζει να πολεμάει
αυτός ο άλλος μου εαυτός παραμονεύει
στο πιο μεγάλο του ταξίδι να με πάει

Όπου κι αν πάω
όπου κι αν μείνω
θα έχω πάντα ένα σακίδιο κρυμμένο
στο λέω δε θα φταις εσύ μα θ\' αργοσβήνω
αν με ξεχάσει ο παλιός μου εαυτός

Που πάντα μόνος ταξιδεύει κι αγρυπνά
που τις κρυμμένες του φωνές παραμονεύει
αυτό τ\' αγρίμι που ξυπνάει και με παιδεύει
που θέλει ελεύθερο να ζει να πολεμάει

Ταξίδια στα μάτια σου διάβαζα πάντα
τραγούδια μας κρύβανε κάπου το φως
το ξέρω θα γίνω ξανά μια μπαλάντα
να μ\' έχει μαζί του ο παλιός σου εαυτός

Ο άλλος μου εαυτός....
Χάρις Αλεξίου.

----------


## Alterego

Οντως μας ελειψες...  :Smile: 

Καλωςηρθες πισω.
Οσο για την Χαρουλα τι να πω;Δεν σταματαει να αγγιζει και να ηρεμει την ψυχη μου.
Αληθεια τι σας προκαλει η φωνη της;Η υπαρξη της;

----------


## narnia

Όλα τα τραγούδια τα αγαπάω τη στιγμή που μέσα μου ξυπνάνε αισθήματα, πόνους κρυμμένους, αγάπες, μίση και στιγμές άξιες να θυμηθώ και να συνδέσω. Δεν είναι η ύπαρξη της Χαρούλας αλλά τα όσα λέει και ο τρόπος που φτάνουν στα αυτιά μου την κάθε στιγμή.
Ταυτίζομαι εύκολα με τους στίχους της όπως ταυτίζομαι κα με τα ¨δυνατά¨αναγνώσματα.
Την κουβαλάω εγώ την ταύτιση με τα \"μελαγχολικά\" ό,τι κι αν είναι αυτά, στίχοι, μουσικές, φωτογραφίες, διηγήσεις.

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα..Ειναι μερικες φορες που νιωθεις πως ολα πιασαν πατο,νιωθεις ανικανος,νιωθεις πως δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να βγαλεις την ημερα κι ομως..σου δινουν απλοχερα το χαμογελο τους,τις λεξεις τους και νιωθεις ηρεμος.Δεν νιωθεις μονος..

Ισως να μην ειμαστε τοσο μονοι οσο νιωθουμε..

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> 
> Ισως να μην ειμαστε τοσο μονοι οσο νιωθουμε..


Αυτο ειναι μια μεγαλη αληθεια...αν δεν αφηνεις τον εαυτο σου να δεχτει την χαρα και την βοηθεια τοτε απλα εισαι μονος, γιατι θελεις να εισαι...αν υπαρχουν γυρω σου ανθρωποι που θελουν να ειναι διπλα σου τους δεχεσαι και τους αφηνεις τοτε αμεσως ολο το βαρος μοιαζει να ειναι μισο...πιο ελαφρυ, πιο ευκολα το βαστας και το αντεχεις...γιατι απλα θελεις και δεχεσαι να βοηθηθεις...και ειναι ομορφο...ολοι μας το εχουμε αναγκη...η επικοινωνια ειναι πολυ σημαντικη... :Big Grin:

----------


## Alterego

Ακριβως...υπαρχει διαφορα αν θες να εισαι μονος η αν θες να μοιραστεις αυτη την μοναξια σου.Μερικες φορες αναρωτιεμαι αν μου αρεσει ο πονος και η μοναξια και απλα κλεινομαι ολο και πιο πολυ γιατι το απολαμβανω.

----------


## anoiksi

και κατι ακομα, μπορει αυτος ο ανθρωπος να μην ειναι φιλος σου, αλλα συγγραφεας η μουσικος....και μεσα απο το δημιουργημα τους να σου δινουν ολα αυτα τα ομορφα συναισθηματα...

----------


## Alterego

Οτι και να πω δεν θα ειναι αρκετο.Θα νιωθω ακομη και οταν τελειωσω αυτο που γραφω οτι δεν εχω ολοκληρωθει
οτι κατι δεν εχει τελειωσει.Ατελειωτο μου μοιαζει οπως και το βασανο μου.Οπως ακριβως 
και αυτο που νιωθω.Ειναι τοσο δυνατο μερικες φορες που δεν αναπνεω.ΚΟβεται η ανασα μου
και μοιαζω μικρος..τοσο μικρος μπροστα του.Τι παλεψα τοσο καιρο να διωξω οταν μπορει
τοσο ευκολα να ερχεται πισω;Με τι υλικο μπορουν να φτιαχτουν οι σκεψεις;Με πια ζωγραφια να μοιαζουν;
Και αληθεια ειναι τοσο δυνατες οσο τις νιωθω;Και ολες αυτες οι αμφιβολιες και ανασφαλιες;
Γιατι;....πικρα.μεγαλη πικρα που δεν μπορεσα να κρατησω εκεινες τις στιγμες κοντα μου
Ηταν τοσο δυνατες,τοσο ονειρεμενες.Οτι και να πω θα ειναι λιγο.Μπροστα του νιωθω ανικανος
Μηπως ομως του εδωσα υπερβολικη δυναμη;Μηπως τελικα φταιω τοσο που δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω;
Η μνημη...αυτη η μνημη που δεν καταφερε να πιει το νερο της ληθης.Που δεν καταφερε να ξεδιψασει
Και τσουζει..την νιωθω να τσουζει..Δεν ξερω αν θα μπορεσω να συνεχισω ενα τετοιο αγωνα
εκεινο ομως που ξερω ειναι οτι η πιστη μου δεν θα με εκγαταλειψει ποτε.Την νιωθω,την μυριζω..
Ειναι εδω τριγυρω.Μοιαζει βουβη,ειναι βουβη.Θελω αερα,θελω επειγωντος αερα.
Παθιαζομαι..παθιαζομαι πολυ.Και οσο παθιαζομαι τοσο θολωνω.
Και φοβαμαι,και οσο φοβαμαι τοσο αμφιβαλλω.Αγαπω;δεν αγαπαω;Πως αγαπω;
Μια γκαμα συναισθηματων,ροη που δεν σταματαει.Σαν ενα ρολοι που δεν χανει την ενεργεια του
Ηφαιστειο ετοιμο να εκραγει.Βουλιαζω...βαλτωνω. ρημος,οαση,αβυσσος.Και αυτο το σκοταδι ολο
και χανεται μεσα μου και με κανει να μοιαζω απομακρος,αστατος,ανεπαρκε ις.
Κοιταξε γυρω σου και πες μου...αξιζει;Ποσο θα κρατησει;Αξιζει μια τετοια διαμαχη;
Και αν η αγαπη δεν σε σωζει,εχεις παντοτε μαζι σου εμενα,εσενα..Ειμαστε μαζι.Μπορουμε
Μην περιμενεις ηρωες να σε σωσουν,ο μοναδικος ηρωας που θα σε βοηθησει εισαι εσυ.
Μην κλεινεις τις πορτες.Μην απογοητευεσαι.Θα πεταξεις..θα ερθει και παλι εκεινη η ωρα.
το εκανες ξανα..το γνωριζεις.Τοσο οσο γνωριζεις αυτο το πικρο συναισθημα που βαραινει την
καρδια σου καιρο τωρα...Δεν εισαι μονος.Ποτε δεν θα εισαι μονος...οσο μπορεις να βλεπεις καθαρα και να αισθανεσαι
,να αισθανεσαι ακομη και την μυρωδια των κεριων.Να μπορεις να βλεπεις ακομη και την βροχη 
που πεφτει...Και οσο κι αν πλημμυριζει την καρδια σου με νερο εσυ θα εχεις παντοτε οξυγονο
γιατι τα πνευμονια σου ειναι φτιαγμενα απο ατσαλι...και η ψυχη σου μια χαραμαδα φως 
στο μεγαλο σκοταδι του μυαλου σου..

----------


## anoiksi

Να σου πω την αληθεια καθως διαβαζα το κειμενο σου, παρολο που εχει ξεχωριστη ομορφια, με αγχωσες...Βιαζεσαι Αλτερ, βιαζεσαι παρα πολυ...αυτο μου εβγαλε το κειμενο σου...εχει τοσο συναισθημα ακατεργαστο...Λες τοσα πολλα σε ενα μικρο κειμενακι που φανταζει αδυνατο να απαντησει κανεις σε ολα, μιας και θα βγει ενα τεραστιο ποστ... :Smile: ...Ναι δεν εχουν τελειωμο αυτα που θελεις να εκφρασεις, ισως γιατι εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο δεν μιλησες, τα κρατησες ολα μεσα σου νομιζοντας οτι αυτο θα βοηθησει η αδυνατωντας να μιλησεις καπου, γιατι ολα αυτα τα ενιωθες τοσο δικα σου και μονο δικα σου και ηθελες να μην φυγουν ποτε απο μεσα σου, να τα κρατησεις εστω και μονο στην θυμηση σου...ισως παλι ειναι ολα αυτα που νιωθεις ακομα τοσο εντονα και τοσο δυνατα και δεν εχεις λεξεις να πεις τι ακριβως αισθανεσαι και καμια προταση, καμια παραγραφο να μην σου δινει το περιθωριο εκεινο για να δειξεις τι αισθανεσαι, την μεγαλιοτητα του συναισθηματος σου...Η ανασα σου κοβεται...και αισθανεσαι τοσο μικρος...γιατι εσυ αφηνεις τον εαυτο σου να πεφτει τοσο, εσυ του το επιτρεπεις, γιατι εχεις δημιουργησει το ιδανικο και καθως αυτο δεν ανταποκρινεται μεγαλωνει το χασμα και βουλιαζεις ακομα πιο πολυ απο πριν...Ναι θα μπορει να γυρναει πισω οσο του το επιτρεπεις εσυ...συγγνωμη αλλα νομιζω οτι παλεψες με λαθος τροπο...Ο αποτελεσματικος ειναι και αυτος που σου προκαλει πιο πολυ πονο και χρειαζεσαι την μεγαλυτερη υπομονη...Αλλα μην ματαιωνεις τον πολεμο που εκανες, σε καποια πραγματα σιγουρα σε βοηθησε...Οι σκεψεις φτιαχνονται απο εκεινο το υλικο που διαλεγεις εσυ...αν ειναι η ελπιδα με ελπιδα αν ειναι με αυτοκαταστροφη με αυτοκαταστροφη, αν ειναι με εγωισμο με εγωισμο...εσυ τους προσδιδεις χαρακτηρισμο, εσυ τους προσδιδεις γευση, εσυ τους προσδιδεις υφη...Μοιαζουν με την ζωγραφια εκεινη που εχεις διαμορφωσει με την σκεψη και τα συναισθηματα σου...αν συγκρουονται μπορει να βγει η αφηρημενη τεχνη, αυτο το μπερδεμενο περιεργο...αν εχουν την ιδια μορφη βγαινει κατι ομορφο η κατι ασχημο...
Δεν φταις εσυ που δεν μπορεσες να κρατησεις εκεινες τις στιγμες κοντα σου...Μερικα πραγματα δεν εκβιαζονται...Αληθεια , και να τις κρατουσες θα ειχαν τωρα την ιδια δυναμη πανω σου;Την ιδια εξουσια...πιθανο παραπανω, η λιγοτερο η καθολου...Θελεις να τις νιωθεις τοσο δυνατες, φοβασαι να ξεχασεις, μηπως και χαθουν μαζι τους και ολα τα ομορφα, αλλα πιστεψε με τα πραγματικα ομορφα δεν θα φυγουν ποτε απο την μνημη σου, θα ειναι δικα σου...σου ανηκουν...οπως και ολες οι ομορφες αναμνησεις, οπως και ολο σου το παρελθον...μην φοβασαι δεν θα φυγει τιποτα απο ολα αυτα, το μονο που ισως φυγει η δεν ειναι πια τοσο εντονο ειναι εκεινο το σουβλερο μαχαιρι που τρυπαει την σαρκα σου και σου κοβει την αναπνοη...Μην εκβιαζεις τον εαυτο σου να ξεχασει...δεν θα ξεχασεις ποτε μα ποτε...το μονο που μπορεις να καταφερεις ειναι να μην ποναει η θυμηση...Και ξερεις ναι εσυ της δινεις αυτην την δυναμη, εσυ πιαστηκες απο πανω της μηπως τελικα θα σε σωσει...δεν ειναι αυτη η λυτρωση, η λυτρωση θα ερθει απο μεσα σου, απο τα σωθικα σου και απο το καταραμενο το μυαλο, που δεν σταματαει να σκεφτεται...κοιμασαι και ξυπνας με τα ιδια στο μυαλο και νομιζεις οτι δεν θα ξεκολλησουν ποτε απο πανω σου...οτι εχουν γινει ενα με σενα...αλλα καταλαβε οτι ειναι απλα παρασιτα και απο σενα περνουν την τροφη...εσυ τους την δινεις...

Λοιπον σου ειπα δεν τελειωνει κανεις με το μυνημα που αφησες σημερα, αλλα καπου εδω θα κλεισω, γιατι πρεπει να παω παλι δουλεια αυριο πρωι παρολο που θεωριτικα ειχα ρεπο...τελοσπαντων...Αυριο παλι... :Smile:

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα...
¨η ψυχή μου μια χαραμάδα φως στο μεγάλο σκοτάδι του μυαλού μου.¨
Σε ευχαριστώ και γι αυτόν τον πίνακα  :Wink:

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα θα πω γιατι ειναι μετα το μεσημερι!!

Ειναι ομορφο να κανεις τις σκεψεις σου πινακες μου εδωσες ιδεα.Μακαρι να ειχα ταλεντο να ζωγραφιζω.Με εμπνεουν οι ζωγραφιες γενικοτερα..να εισαι καλα

Γλυκεια μου ανοιξη..τα λογια σου μοιαζουν βαλσαμο και μου δινουν δυναμη μεσα στο μυαλο μου.Καθαριζει λιγο η θολουρα.
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Και θα συμφωνησω..Καποτε ηθελα τοσο πολυ να αγαπησω το παρελθον ετσι ωστε να μην τσουζει η μνημη..Το εχω καταφερει σε μεγαλο βαθμο.Πλεον δεν αναζητω χαμενες,ανελπιδες ψυχες.Ολα εγιναν οπως επρεπε να γινουν.
Εκεινο που δεν καταφερα να αγαπησω ειναι τον εαυτο μου τοτε που ηταν σε αυτο το σημειο που ειναι και τωρα...αυτο δεν ξερω αν θα μπορεσω να το αγαπησω.Ισως αν δω κατι θετικο που μου προκαλεσε καποτε αυτο...ισως..

Να εχεις μια καλη υπολοιπη ημερα!
Οπως και ολοι σας..

----------


## anoiksi

ποίημα του Pablo Neruda «Αργοπεθαίνει...». 

Αργοπεθαίνει 
όποιος γίνεται σκλάβος της συνήθειας, επαναλαμβάνοντας κάθε μέρα τις ίδιες διαδρομές, 
όποιος δεν αλλάζει περπατησιά, 
όποιος δεν διακινδυνεύει και δεν αλλάζει χρώμα στα ρούχα του, 
όποιος δεν μιλεί σε όποιον δεν γνωρίζει.
Αργοπεθαίνει 
όποιος αποφεύγει ένα πάθος, 
όποιος προτιμά το μαύρο για το άσπρο και τα διαλυτικά σημεία στο \"ι\" αντί ενός συνόλου συγκινήσεων που κάνουν να λάμπουν τα μάτια,
που μετατρέπουν ένα χασμουρητό σε ένα χαμόγελο, που κάνουν την καρδιά να κτυπά στο λάθος και στα συναισθήματα.
Αργοπεθαίνει 
όποιος δεν αναποδογυρίζει το τραπέζι, 
όποιος δεν είναι ευτυχισμένος στη δουλειά του, 
όποιος δεν διακινδυνεύει τη βεβαιότητα για την αβεβαιότητα για να κυνηγήσει ένα όνειρο, 
όποιος δεν επιτρέπει στον εαυτό του τουλάχιστον μια φορά στη ζωή του να αποφύγει τις εχέφρονες συμβουλές.
Αργοπεθαίνει 
όποιος δεν ταξιδεύει, 
όποιος δεν διαβάζει, 
όποιος δεν ακούει μουσική, 
όποιος δεν βρίσκει σαγήνη στον εαυτό του.
Αργοπεθαίνει 
όποιος καταστρέφει τον έρωτά του, 
όποιος δεν επιτρέπει να τον βοηθήσουν, 
όποιος περνάει τις μέρες του παραπονούμενος για τη τύχη του ή για την ασταμάτητη βροχή.
Αργοπεθαίνει 
όποιος εγκαταλείπει μια ιδέα του πριν την αρχίσει, 
όποιος δεν ρωτά για πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζει.
Αποφεύγουμε τον θάνατο σε μικρές δόσεις, όταν θυμόμαστε πάντοτε ότι για να είσαι ζωντανός χρειάζεται μια προσπάθεια πολύ μεγαλύτερη από το απλό γεγονός της αναπνοής.
Μόνο η ένθερμη υπομονή θα οδηγήσει στην επίτευξη μιας λαμπρής ευτυχίας.
Με τις θερμότερες ευχές μου για άληκτες προοπτικές, όπως ο χρόνος δεν έχει τέλος

----------


## anoiksi

Να αγαπησεις τον εαυτο σου στη φαση του πως ηταν και πως ειναι παλι τωρα...ισως να μην το κανεις ποτε, για μενα το πιο πιθανο...ουτε και εγω δεν θα αγαπησω τον δικο μου εαυτο στις μαυρες μερες του...δεν ειμαστε οι εαυτοι μας εκεινο το διαστημα γιατι να αγαπησουμε εναν αλλο εαυτο...γιατι να αγαπησουμε κατι που δεν θελουμε;;;απλα περιμενεις και περιμενεις και περιμενεις μεχρι να βαρεθει και να φυγει...συμβιβαζεσαι οτι τοτε οπως και τωρα πρεπει να περασεις ολο αυτο για να ξαναζησεις, να μπορεσεις να ξαναζησεις και να νιωσεις...αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο...Μην κολλας εκει, δεν εχει αξια...καλυτερα σκεψου τι μπορεις να κανεις η να γινει αλλιως ωστε να μην ξαναπεσεις εκει...και ειναι η αγαπη που σε οδηγει εκει, φιλε δεν υπαρχει διεξοδος, ισως απλα γινει λιγο πιο γρηγορη η διαδικασια της επανακαμψης...

----------


## weird

Αφιερωμένο με πολλή αγάπη στο φιλαράκι μου τον Άλτερ.

Απο το βιβλίο του Χορχε μπουκάι \"Να σου πω μια ιστορία\".

\"Σ\' εναν απο τους τοίχους του δωματίου μου κρέμεται ένα παλιό ρολόι που δε δουλέυει πια. Οι δείκτες του, σταματημένοι, δείχνουν πάντα την ίδια ώρα :εφτά ακριβώς.
Σχεδόν πάντα, το ρολόι είναι μόνο ένα άχρηστο διακοσμητικό πάνω σ\' έναν ασπριδερό και άδειο τοίχο. Ωστόσο, υπάρχουν δύο στιγμές στη διάρκεια της ημέρας, δύο φευγαλέες στιγμές, που το παλιό ρολόι μοιάζει να ανασταίνεται απο τις στάχτες του σαν τον φοίνικα. 
Όταν όλα τα ρολόγια της πόλης μέσα στην τρελή τους πορεία δείχνουν εφτά, όταν όλοι οι κούκοι και τα μηχανήματα γκονγκ σημαίνουν εφτά φορές, το παλιό ρολόι της κάμαράς μου, δείχνει να παίρνει ζωή. Δύο φορές την ημέρα, μια το πρωί και μια το βράδυ, το ρολόι μου νιώθει σε απόλυτη αρμονία με το υπόλοιπο σύμπαν.
Αν κάποιος κοίταζε το ρολόι εκείνες τις δυο στιγμές θα έλεγε οτι λειτουργεί στην εντέλεια...Μόλις, όμως, περάσει εκείνη η στιγμή, όταν όλα τα ρολόγια πάψουν να σημαίνουν και οι δείκτες τους συνεχίσουν τον μονότονο δρόμο τους, το παλιό μου ρολόι χάνει τον βηματισμό του και παραμένει πιστό σ΄εκείνη την ώρα που κάποτε σταμάτησε. 
Εγώ αγαπώ αυτό το ρολόι. Κι όσο περισσότερο μιλώ γι αυτό, τόσο περισσότερο το αγαπώ. Γιατί νιώθω οτι ολοένα και περισσότερο του μοιάζω.
Είμαι κι εγώ σταματημένος σε μια στιγμή. Κι εγώ νιώθω καρφωμένος και ακίνητος. Κι εγώ είμαι, κατά κάποιον τρόπο, ένα άχρηστο διακοσμητικό σ\' ένα άδειο τοίχο.
Όμως, επίσης, απολαμβάνω τις φευγαλέες στιγμές, κατά τις οποίες, μυστηριωδώς, έρχεται η ώρα μου.
Εκείνη την ώρα νιώθω ζωντανός. Όλα είναι ξεκάθαρα και ο κόσμος γινεται υπέροχος. Μπορώ να δημιουργήσω, να ονειρευτώ, να πετάξω, να πω και να αισθανθώ περισσότερα πράγματα εκείνες τις στιγμές απ όσα όλον τον υπόλοιπο καιρό. Αυτές οι αρμονικές συγκυρίες επαναλαμβάνονται συχνά, σαν μια αναπόφευκτη αλληλουχία.
Την πρώτη φορά που το ένιωσα, προσπάθησα να γαντζωθώ σ\' εκείνη τη στιγμή, νομίζοντας οτι θα μπορούσα να την κάνω να διαρκέσει για πάντα. Δεν έγινε έτσι όμως. Οπως στο φίλο μου, στο ρολόι, έτσι κι εμένα μου ξεφεύγει ο χρόνος των άλλων.
...Όταν περάσουν οι στιγμές αυτές, τα υπόλοιπα ρολόγια, που φωλιάζουν σε άλλους ανθρώπους, συνεχίζουν την πορεία τους, κι εγώ επιστρέφω στο ρουτινιέρικο στατικό μου θάνατο, στη δουλειά μου, στις συζητήσεις του καφενείου, στην ανία μου, που συνηθίζω να αποκαλώ ζωή.
Ξέρω, όμως, οτι η ζωή είναι άλλο πράγμα.
Ξέρω οτι η ζωή, η αληθινή, είναι το άθροισμα εκείνων των στιγμών που, μολονότι φευγαλέες, μας επιτρέπουν να αντιλαμβανόμαστε τον συγχρονισμό μας με το σύμπαν. 
Σχεδόν όλος ο κόσμος νομίζει - ο δυστυχής- οτι ζει.
Υπάρχουν μονάχα στιγμές πληρότητας, κι εκείνοι που δεν το ξέρουν κι επιμένουν να θέλουν να ζουν διαρκώς, θα μείνουν καταδικασμένοι στον γκρίζο κι επαναληπτικό βηματισμό της καθημερινότητας.
Γι αυτό σ\' αγαπώ, παλιό μου ρολόι. Γιατί εσύ κι εγώ είμαστε το ίδιο.\"

----------


## narnia

Μεσημέρι, ένα χιόνι που δε λέει να πέσει κρέμεται από πάνω μας. Μια ώρα που δεν κυλάει με διαλύει. Δεν νιώθω τίποτα όσο κι αν ψάχνω κι ανασκαλίζω την ψυχούλα μου. Είναι ο χρόνος μου. Ο δικός μου χρόνος ακόμα κι αν γύρω μου οι φωνές, τα γέλια, τα φώτα έχουν γιορτή.
Σε λίγο επιστρέφω.

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα..

Ειναι φορες που με πιανει μια νοσταλγια για καταστασεισ που περασαν και εφυγαν απο την ζωη μου.Σε πιανει ριγος αναπολωντας.Ισως ειναι γιατι νιωθεις καποιες φορες ενα κενο μεσα σου;Και γυριζεις παντοτε εκει που ενιωσες σπουδαιος;
Εκει που ενιωσες ασφαλεια;..

Ευχαριστω αγαπημενη μου Weird για οτι εγραψες.Και συμφωνω...να εισαι καλα!

Καλησπερα φιλη μου Ναρνια..ο χρονος σου ανηκει οταν τον κανεις για λιγο φιλο σου.Κρατησε τον εκει και νιωσε για λιγο ασφαλισμενη.Κανεις δεν μπορει να σε αγγιξει τοτε...και που ξερεις ισως η δικια σου η γιορτη να παιρνει την σειρα της.

Να ειστε ολοι καλα!

----------


## anoiksi

το πιο απολαυστικο μπανιο ειναι εκεινο που κανεις το βραδυ για να χαλαρωσεις και μολις ξαπλωνεις κουλουριαζεις και απολαμβανεις την αισθηση και την μυρωδια της καθαριοτητας...τελοσπαντων. ..


Ειναι ομορφο να νοσταλγεις...ειναι εξαισιο να μπορεις να εχεις στο μυαλο σου εκεινες τις στιγμες που σου δωσαν τοσα πολλα...ειναι τελειο που μπορεις και τις νιωθεις τοσο εντονα και σου προκαλουν ριγος...ειναι δικες σου και μονο δικες σου...

Να εισαι χαρουμενος που καποια κατασταση σε εκανε να νιωθεις σπουδαιος και ασφαλης...και καθε φορα οταν νιωθεις κενο μπορεις και την σκεφτεσαι και ποιος ξερει, ισως σου ξαναχαρισει λιγο απο τα ομορφα εκεινα συναισθηματα...μην νιωθεις τυψεις γιαυτο που αισθανθηκες, ολοι οι ανθρωποι το χρειαζομαστε αυτο...και πιστευω οτι η κατασταση απο μονη της δεν σου εκανε την χαρη...μπορεσες και εσυ να το νιωσεις...ηταν τοσο εντονο, τοσο δυνατο...ηταν δωρο για σενα :Smile: ...

Καληνυχτα....

----------


## Alterego

\"Υπηρξε καποτε ενας ανθρωπος που στεκοταν μπροστα στον καθρεφτη και δεν υπηρχε το ειδωλο του.Επιθυμω να αποκτησω τοση επιγνωση μια μερα κι εγω που να στεκομαι ορθιος μπροστα στον ολοσωμο καθρεφτη μου και να μη βλεπω τιποτα.Να εχω ρουφησει τις αντανακλασεις μου ολες\"

Μ.Βαμβουνακη

----------


## narnia

Άλτερ δεν υπάρχει χειρότερη τιμωρία από αυτή. Στέκομαι στον καθρέφτη χρόνια τώρα και δεν με βλέπω. Δεν υπάρχω για μένα. Άσπρισαν τα μαλιά μου και δεν το είδα. Δεν υπάρχω στον καθρέφτη μου. Μπορώ να δω να καθρεφτίζεται το παράθυρο και ότι συμβαίνει έξω από αυτό. Μπορώ να δω μια αράχνη να κρέμεται πίσω μου, μα δεν με βλέπω. Αν με δω δίπλα μου να περνώ στο δρόμο, φορώντας τα ίδια ακόμα ρούχα, δεν με γνωρίζω. Δεν είναι ακριβώς επίγνωση είναι η υπέρτατη απαξίωση.

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα...

Αγαπημενη μου φιλη Ναρνια εδω το ερμηνευει αλλιως νομιζω.Μιλαει για την επιγνωση που αποκτας για σενα..Και τις αντανακλασεις τις ερμηνευω ως αμφιβολιες.

Αλλα θα συμφωνησω με σενα που λες οτι ειναι τιμωρια να μην βλεπεις την μορφη σου.Να νιωθεις λες και δεν υπαρχεις.

Αποψε ειναι μια απο τις νυχτες που κοβουν μαχαιρια..

----------


## Alterego

Αχορταγος απο ερωτα,διψασμενος για ζωη,μα ανικανος να εκπληρωσω τις επιθυμιες μου
Ειμαι ξενιτεμενος στην ιδια μου την υπαρξη.
Λειψος απο συναισθηματα,συναισθηματα που μαραινονται μεσα στο χαος που επικρατει μεσα μου
Παθιασμενα και τα ονειρα μου και δεν καταφερα ποτε να καταλαγιασω λιγο τον καημο
Να αρκεστω,να πω πως ειναι καλυτερα να εχεις εστω και κατι παρα ολα.
Και αυτο το ολα η τιποτα;Αυτο με εχει σκοτωσει.Ξεχασα πως οι υπολοιποι δινουν οταν θελουν,
οταν μπορουν..
Τι να πεις;Παλι φταιει η μοιρα;Ειμαι μανιακος με την μοιρα μου.Ειναι καλα να δω πως ισως απλα ευθυνομαι εγω με ολα μου τα παθη και τις τρελλες.

----------


## anoiksi

Σήμανε τρεις, και τέσσερις, και ύστερα σήμανε ημίωρο με τον χαρακτηριστικό διπλό χτύπο, αλλά ο Ντόριαν Γκραίυ δεν σάλεψε. Πάσχιζε να μαζέψει τα άλικα νήματα της ζωής και να υφάνει ένα σχέδιο - να βρει το δρόμο του μέσα στον αιμάτινο λαβύρινθο του πάθους στον οποίο περιπλανιόταν. Δεν ήξερε τι να πράξει ή τι να σκεφτεί. Στο τέλος σηκώθηκε, πήγε στο τραπέζι και έγραψε ένα γράμμα όλο πάθος στο κορίτσι που είχε αγαπήσει, εκλιπαρώντας τη συγχώρεσή της και κατηγορώντας τον εαυτό του ότι είναι τρελός. Γέμιζε τη μία σελίδα μετά την άλλη με αλλόφρονα λόγια θλίψης και ακόμη πιο αλλόφρονες λέξεις οδύνης. Είναι γλυκιά η αυτοκριτική. Όταν ψέγουμε τον εαυτό μας πιστεύουμε ότι κανείς άλλος δεν έχει δικαίωμα να μας ψέξει. Την άφεση μάς τη δίνει η εξομολόγηση, όχι ο ιερέας. Μόλις δίπλωσε το γράμμα, ο Ντόριαν ένιωθε ότι είχε συγχωρεθεί.

αποσπασμα απο το πορτρετο του Ντοριαν Γκραιυ....

Για σενα αλτερ....

----------


## Alterego

Καταπληκτικο....με εντυπωσιασε.Ειναι φορες που ολο αυτο το παθος και ολα οσα νιωθω και ολα οσα κανω δεν ειναι τελικα κακο του εαυτου μου που κανω.Απλα ετσι ειμαι....και θα με αγαπω οπως ειμαι
Σε ευχαριστω!!!! :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

και θα με αγαπω οπως ειμαι...

αυτο θελω να το θυμασαι και να μην αλλαξεις ποτε ουτε για μερικους...

----------


## oboro

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Είναι γλυκιά η αυτοκριτική. Όταν ψέγουμε τον εαυτό μας πιστεύουμε ότι κανείς άλλος δεν έχει δικαίωμα να μας ψέξει. Την άφεση μάς τη δίνει η εξομολόγηση, όχι ο ιερέας.


A ρε Οσκαρ... Με κατεστρεψες παλι.

 :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

...Εδω δεν αλλαζω για μενα,πως να αλλαξω για τους αλλους;  :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

ναι ειναι απαιχτος ο οσκαρ ομπορο...

----------


## narnia

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> ...Εδω δεν αλλαζω για μενα,πως να αλλαξω για τους αλλους;


Γιατί να αλλάξεις για σένα Αλτερ; Για σένα να είσαι πάντα εσύ. Φυσικά και για τους άλλους, αλλά μερικές φορές οι άλλοι δεν μπορούν να μας δουν έτσι όπως παρουσιαζόμαστε. Το πολύ φως που εκπέμπουμε τους τυφλώνει γι αυτό φοράμε χιτώνες.(αστείο ήταν )

----------


## anoiksi

Το πολύ φως που εκπέμπουμε τους τυφλώνει γι αυτό φοράμε χιτώνες.(αστείο ήταν ) 


....μα πολυ σοφο....τους τυφλωνει και φευγουν...μα οσοι μενουν βλεπουν το χρυσαφι απο το οποιο αποτελεισε και που λαμπυριζει και μενουν για παντα διπλα σου...


Οταν δεν εισαι ικανοποιημενος απο σενα θελεις να αλλαξεις...μα ας σκεφτουμε επιτελους οτι ετσι πρεπει να ειμαστε ωστε να δωσουμε στον κοσμο αυτο που πρεπει...οχι καποιοι αλλοι...αν ηταν ετσι θα ειμασταν ετσι και αλλιως διαφορετικοι...ποτε θα το παρουμε αποφαση;;; Δεν ξερω... :Smile: 

Να εισαι εσυ και μην παραποιησε...δεν ειναι ωραιο... :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα φιλη μου Ναρνια,καιρο εχω να σε δω μεσα!! ..ελπιζω να εισαι καλα...

Και συμφωνω μαζι σου για τους χιτωνες.Αστειο μεν αλλα σοφο δε!

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα. Εγώ πρωί, εσείς βράδυ πού θα πάει θα συναντηθούμε κάποιο μεσημέρι. 
Είμαι καλά, πολύ καλά. Ξεφτίζω το χιτώνα μου. Άμα τελειώσει; Δεν θα αντέχομαι.  :Wink:

----------


## Alterego

Μια καλημερα....

----------


## narnia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr1NTNG4lP0&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=FE2 03E84A4BC3927&amp;playnext=1&amp;playnext_from=PL& amp;index=84

----------


## narnia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpIpghRNph8

----------


## Alterego

Γλυκεια μου Ναρνια αποψε βρεθηκες εδω...
Τι κανεις;  :Smile:

----------


## narnia

Διαβάζω... ακούω μουσική... βοηθώ και το μικρό να διαβάσει...

----------


## Alterego

μμμ....ακουγεται χαλαρωτικο.Ωραια

----------


## narnia

Με πονοκέφαλο+ συνάχι+τα ίδια κι ο μικρός + που δεν στρώνεται να γράψει... ωραία+χαλαρωτικά.

----------


## Alterego

Συγνωμη αυτο δεν το ηξερα..Καλυτερα να ξαπλωσεις τοτε.Ειναι λογικο ο μικρος να μην μπορει να στρωθει αν νιωθει και κουρασμενος..

----------


## narnia

Αχ Αλτεράκο πως με καταλαβαίνεις, σ\'ευχαριστώ. Κι εγώ έτσι κλαίγομαι για να ακούω παρηγοριές. Δεν είμαι τόσο χάλια, δεν έχω πυρετό τουλάχιστον. Να περνάς καλά μικρέ. :Wink:

----------


## weird

Mια γλυκιά αργοξυπνημένη καλημέρα στέλνω άλτερ μου..

Εύχομαι να είσαι καλά  :Smile: ))

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα..

Το παλευω και νομιζω σιγα σιγα το πετυγχαινω.
Εσυ πως εισαι;...

Να ειστε ολοι καλα.

----------


## narnia

\"Βαρεθηκα την σιωπη που καιει τα πνευμονια.Βαρεθηκα να με μισω,βαρεθηκα να λιωνω.Πανω στο σαπιο,πορφυρο αθεατο μου θρονο..\"

Από που είναι Αλτερ; Σαίξπηρ; Και διάθεση κωμικοτραγική; Τουλάχιστον έτσι διακωμωδείς καταστάσεις που άλλοτε σε πλήγωναν;
Πάντως το νέο σου μήνυμα είναι πολύ δυνατό. Και ηχυρό. Μου αρέσει. Μοιάζει να σου δίνει ώθηση.Μια πνοή αλλιώτικη δυναμική και εξερευνητική. Ένας βασιλιάς που ξύπνησε από λήθαργο; Ένας Αλτερ που κουράστηκε;

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα και συγνωμη για την αποχη μου.....
Βρισκομαι σε κατασταση που δεν ξερω αν ζω η αν υπαρχω.......

Το συγκεκριμενο καλη μου ναρνια ειναι ενα τραγουδι.
Διακομωδω τις καταστασεις,μπας και καταφερω να βγω απο μεσα ζωντανος.Ειναι ενας τροπος...
Ενας βασιλιας που ξυπνησε απο τον ληθαργο.Καπως ετσι...η τουλαχιστο αυτο θα παλεψω.Το θελω...το εχω αναγκη
Κουραστηκα...τοσο πολυ που δεν μπορω πια να λειτουργησω....

Μια τετοια βραδια...νιωθω τοση μεγαλη ασφαλεια στο \"σπιτι\" μου εδω...
Δεν μπορει να ειμαι τοσο μονος οσο νιωθω....

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλησπέρα Alterego!Μπήκα σε αυτό το thread,γιατί σπάνια σε πετυχαίνουμε σε άλλο:P(έμμεση σπόντα,λολ),για να στείλω τους θερμούς χαιρετισμούς μου.Αυτό που κάνεις,να διακωμωδείς λίγο,είναι υγιέστατο.Κάντο περισσότερο όμως.Κι άλλο.Δες τα πράγματα πιο ελαφριά,αποδόμησέ τα μέσα από το χιούμορ,σάρκασε ακόμη,όλα είναι προτιμότερα από το βύθισμα στη θλίψη.Ίσως και να αρκεί η \"διάθεση της απομυθοποίησης\"μίας κατάστασης για να μας δώσει την πραγματική διάστασή της.Πολλές φορές αρκεί κάποια ανατρεπτική ματιά για να ξεφύγουμε από την πεπατημένη που μας μάθαμε. :Wink:

----------


## Alterego

\"Ίσως και να αρκεί η \"διάθεση της απομυθοποίησης\"μίας κατάστασης για να μας δώσει την πραγματική διάστασή της.\"

Αυτο ακριβως......
Την καλησπερα μου.Πως εισαι;

----------


## RainAndWind

Είμαι μια χαρά καλό μου.Παρόλες τις αντιξοότητες.Διατηρώ έναν άκρατο αισιοδοξισμό,έναν απέραντο θετικισμό,έναν φοβερό κάνω-την-ανάγκη-φιλοτιμισμό,έναν παλιμπαιδισμό,τέτοια λέμε. :Big Grin: 
Σε λίγο θα βάλω και καμιά μουσικούλα,κάνα κοκτέιλ,θ\'ανάψω και κάνα κεράκι(όχι στην παναγία,μην παρεξηγούμαστε,λολ)και ποιος με πιάνει.Φιλιά,να περάσεις ένα όοομορφο βράδυ.Δε θέλω μαύρες σκέψεις ΛΕΜΕΕΕ. :Big Grin:

----------


## Alterego

Μια απο τα ιδια....μπυρα και αγιος ο θεος!Και μουσικη φυσικα.....
Σου ευχομαι ενα καλο βραδυ να εχεις!

----------


## Alterego

Η άστεγη μπαλάντα μας απόψε βρήκε σπίτι
τα κατάφερε καλά εστω και με τη τρίτη
και όσο ωραία ήταν η φέξη ετσι θα ναι και η χάση
με τούτη τη μπαλάντα που μαζί μας θα γεράσει

Θυμήθηκα ξανά κάποιον που μου \'χε πεί
αν συνηθίσεις την σιωπή σειρά μετά έχει η ντροπή
κι αναρωτιέμαι ξανά πέρα πως θα τα βγάλω
νοιώθω μικρή φωνή σε ταξίδι μεγάλο
που με φλερτάρει η κιθάρα και τα \'χω κάνει μαντάρα
κι όσο μοιάζει απλό τόσο μου μοιάζει κατάρα
αν είναι όσα πω να ταξιδεύουν για πάντα
πρέπει να μοιάζουν τραγούδι, μια άστεγη μπαλάντα.
Στο δικό μας σπιτικό ίδια η χάση με τη φέξη
γυμνή η ψυχή μου έτσι γουστάρω κι όσο αντέξει
φρεσκοξεπλημένη αγάπη μου \'χει στήσει καρτέρι
δεν φοβάμαι μα λυπάμαι δεν της δίνω το χέρι.
Προτιμώ να γυρίζω στο φεγγάρι και να λέω ευχαριστώ
σε ένα μπουκάλι με αλκοόλ σαράντα τοις εκατό
στην μοναξιά μου να φτιάχνω παραμύθια με κόσμο
να ρίχνω ψύχουλα μη χάσω το δρόμο.
Στην άστεγη μπαλάντα μας κανέναν δεν τρομάζει η φυγή
στα πέτρινά τους χρόνια εμείς μαζεύαμε βροχή
κανέναν πούστη ακόμα δεν κάναμε δώρο στο χώμα
γι\' αυτό με κυνηγάει ένα βρόμικο στόμα.
Σ\'αυτήν εδώ την μπαλάντα οι ανάσες γίνονται ευχές
και μαχαιριές οι ματιές
κι αν δε σου μοιάζει χιπ χοπ σαν τα συνηθισμένα
δεν με νοιάζει εδώ η κιθάρα ρε βαράει για μένα.

Η άστεγη μπαλάντα μας απόψε βρήκε σπίτι
τα κατάφερε καλά εστω και με τη τρίτη
ήρθε να με φιλιώσει και εγω τα ανέχτηκα
ήρθε να μου θυμίσει ποσο πολύ ξοδεύτηκα
σε τούτη τη hiphόπολη που ρίχνει ψέμα βροχή
στους δειλούς μόνο ταιριάζει η φυγή
και όσο ωραία ήταν η φέξη ετσι θα ναι και η χάση
με τούτη τη μπαλάντα που μαζί μας θα γεράσει

Βαράει κι ο χρόνος παρέα, αλλα ποιός τον παίρνει σοβαρά
στο φευγιό μας δεν τον βάζουμε ποτέ σε σειρά
ένα μικρόφωνο δεν φτάνει ούτε η κιθάρα περισσεύει
απόψε τα άλλα η ψυχή μας μάλλον δεν τα αποφεύγει.
Κι εσύ μαλάκα που βιάστηκες να χαρείς
μου έδωσες τόσο κουράγιο απ\' το Low Bap να το βρείς
να \'σαι καλά κι έτσι να βιάζεσαι πάντα
κι εγώ θα σου στέλνω πάντα τα άσχημα μαντάτα.
Την προηγούμενη φορά είπαμε να μην νοιαστεί κανείς
αλλά νοιαστήκαν αρκετοί κόντρα της παρακμής
γι\' αυτό για πάρτη τους τα λέμε όλα απόψε
κι αν θες να αφήσεις κακό λιγάκι, κόψε.
Η άστεγη μπαλάντα μας φοβάται πια τους τοίχους
ξέφυγε απ\'τους ήχους, φίλιωσε με τους στίχους
συνήθισε στο κρύο, βαρέθηκε τα αντίο
έφτιαξε το ρεφρέν της και μοιράστηκε στα δύο.

Η άστεγη μπαλάντα μας απόψε βρήκε σπίτι
τα κατάφερε καλά εστω και με τη τρίτη
ήρθε να με φιλιώσει και εγω τα ανέχτηκα
ήρθε να μου θυμίσει ποσο πολύ ξοδεύτηκα
σε τούτη τη hiphόπολη που ρίχνει ψέμα βροχή
στους δειλούς μόνο ταιριάζει η φυγή
και όσο ωραία ήταν η φέξη ετσι θα ναι και η χάση
με τούτη τη μπαλάντα που μαζί μας θα γεράσει

Μας άφησε πολλά, ενώ είχε τάξει λίγα
μας έδειξε πατρίδα μα έκανα πως δεν είδα
έφυγε σαν γουλιά μα μου \'χει αφήσει τ\' άρωμά της
χάθηκε μακριά μα ακούω ακόμα την καρδιά της.
Εγώ της είχα πεί αν θέλει να μείνει στην ψυχή μου
για πάντα μα εκείνη γέλασε μαζί μου
μου \'πε ευχαριστώ κι ένα όχι ευγενικά
και πως ποτέ από φτωχούς δεν παίρνει δανεικά.

Η άστεγη μπαλάντα μας απόψε βρήκε σπίτι
τα κατάφερε καλά εστω και με τη τρίτη
ήρθε να με φιλιώσει και εγω τα ανέχτηκα
ήρθε να μου θυμίσει ποσο πολύ ξοδεύτηκα
σε τούτη τη hiphόπολη που ρίχνει ψέμα βροχή
στους δειλούς μόνο ταιριάζει η φυγή
και όσο ωραία ήταν η φέξη ετσι θα ναι και η χάση
με τούτη τη μπαλάντα που μαζί μας θα γεράσει

Active Member

----------


## anoiksi

τελειοι στιχοι... :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Ειναι....  :Smile:  που να ακουσεις και την μουσικη

----------


## Adzik

: :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

kai kati allo...poy diabasa apopse..

Afisa ton eafto mou ston dromo eksw apo to parathiro mou....na steketai sto vrwmiko sokaki pou mia lampa edine ena kitriniasmeno xrwma mesa stin nyxta..koitakse sa xamenos gia ligo trigirw tou kai arxise na perpata siga siga...
Afisa ton eafto mou se ena palio stathmo me mia valitsa sto xeri.....ena aspromavro topio...molis eixe teleiwsei ti douleia tou kai itan etoimos na gyrisei....na gyrisei i na fygei? oute aftos de kserei...
Afisa ton eafto mou dipla sti thalassa na kathete kai na xazevei...isws kai na perimenei...alla ti...o ilios epefte...i wra eixe perasei kai ekeinos itan wra ekei....arxise na erxete enas elafros anemos pou eferne mia psixra kai ekeinos itan me kontomaniko
Afisa ton eafto mou se ena vroxero meros me mia kaparntina...na vrexei tou thanata...kai ekeinos na kathete...na einai thlimmenos alla na tou aresei afto....na vrexete mexri to kokkalo kai anti na treksei na kalyftei na parakalaei na mi stamatisei pote afti i vroxi
Afisa ton eafto mou mesa se mia varka katakalokairo....me ena feggari pio megalo apo pote...toso mple kai gemato oso tipota allo....na peftei apo ti varka kai na kanei mpanio sto feggarodromo....na girizei to kefali tou kai na exei xasei ti varka...alla na min ton noiazei...na kolympa mexri na ftasei to feggari....
Afisa ton eafto mou se mia spilia dipla sti thalassa....na xazevei ti limni pou yparxei sto kentro tis spilias...kai na mi thelei na fygei pote apo ekei...oti kai na ginei....na perimenei ti palliroia...
Vrika ton eafto mou ksana se afto to grafeio na kathete kai na grafei mesa sti nyxta..exei paei treis...itan wraio to taksidi....

----------


## anoiksi

και εμεις σε ευχαριστουμε που μας μετεφερες αυτο το ταξιδι...ηταν ομορφο... :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Τα ταξιδια του μυαλου αξιζουν περισσοτερο απο οσες φορες κι αν ταξιδεψεις με διαφορα μεσα..

Ειναι αληθεια και μακαρι να εχω την δυναμη να το κανω οσο ζω
Σε ευχαριστω,ειναι πολυ ομορφο!

----------


## Adzik

νομιζω πωσ κανεισ γεννιεται ταξιδιωτης...

και οταν δεν ταξιδευει ..βασανιζεται.....

το ταξιδι δεν εχει να κανει με το προορισμο.. αλλα με την ιδια την διαδρομη...

και ειναι μαγικο..γιατι συχνα εχει διαφορετικουσ κανονεσ και πλαισια απο την πραγματικοτητα.. ειναι σαν κατι ξεχωριστο..σαν αλλη κατηγορια..

..αρκει να να μπορει κανεισ να το διαχειρηστει σωστα..να μην τα μπλεξει...

γιατι αλλο το ταξιδι..

και αλλο η συμαγης...ζωη ..που ζουμε..

----------


## Alterego

Ακριβως ετσι......

----------


## Alterego

Κληασπερα σας..
Ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα!!

Με εχει πιασει μα μανια τελευταιως αν και το θεωρω οτι ειναι μια αποδραση για μενα ..Θελω να βγαζω ομορφες φωτογραφιες.
Μαλιστα σκεφτομαι να ακολουθησω και μαθηματα.Παντοτε μου αρεσαν οι φωτογραφιες με τοπια,οπως και οι πινακες.Με ταξιδευουν,πας σε μερη με ματια σου.Αν και λενε πως η καλυτερη φωτογραφικη μνημη ειναι το μυαλο..Και καποιες φορες υπαρχει κατι ομορφο που βλεπεις και δεν μπορεις να το αποθανατησεις ουτε και με μια φωτογραφικη μηχανη.

Σας δινω μια σελιδα που εχω φωτογραφιες μου και ευχομαι να σας ταξιδεψουν εκει που πηγαν τα ματια μου.
Ευχαριστω

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

----------


## weird

Υπέροχο άλτερ!
Πάω να δω την ματιά σου :Smile: )

Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα  :Smile: 

Να εισαι οσο πιο καλα μπορεις!

----------


## Alterego

Πως γινεται αραγε καποιες φορες να νιωθεις τοσο μονος;Οχι γιατι δεν υπαρχει κανενας,απλα γιατι δεν υπαρχεις εσυ.
Γιατι παθιαζομαστε τοσο πολυ να φτιαξουμε τον μεσα μας κοσμο;Γιατι μας πιανει πανικος οταν μενουμε απραγοι;
Γιατι ο πονος καρφωνεται τοσο βαθια μεσα μας;Και οταν χανεται η αγαπη απο κοντα μας μοιαζουμε τοσο αδυναμοι.
Γιατι δεν αισθανομαι πια;Γιατι εμεινα τοσο κενος;..Νιωθω να λειτουργω μηχανικα.Χωρις αιτια και σκοπο.Και φοβαμαι... οσο νυχτωνει φοβαμαι,οσο ξημερωνει τρομαζω.Μια αλλη μερα,αλλος ενας πονος,αλλη μια απωλεια.
Αδυνατω να με αρπαξω.Θελω να με ριξω μεσα βαθεια στο σκοταδι.Θελω να νιωσω κι αλλο αυτο τον πονο.Ισως με λυτρωσει.
Γιατι οι ανθρωποι αλλαζουν;Γιατι τα συναισθηματα οριζουν την συμπεριφορα μας;

Νιωθω κουρασμενος...Εξαντλημενος. Εχω ξεχασει πως ειναι να νιωθεις να χανεις τους παλμους σου απο λαχταρα.
Βαθυς ο υπνος...αργει το ξυπνημα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> 
> Αδυνατω να με αρπαξω.Θελω να με ριξω μεσα βαθεια στο σκοταδι.Θελω να νιωσω κι αλλο αυτο τον πονο.Ισως με λυτρωσει.


Κάντο, ψάξε βαθιά μέσα σου και νιώσε...
Μην το αφήνεις να φύγει, ζήσε το.
Αυτό οδηγεί πιο κοντά στην λύτρωση...


ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΦΤΑΝΩ

( Συνομιλία με το συναίσθημα) 

Μην κρέμεσαι τόσο
ψηλά
Δεν σε φτάνω
τα δάχτυλα τεντώνονται
έστω ελάχιστα
να σε αγγίξουν

λίγο στην άκρη
να νιώσουν την υφή σου

Μην κλειδαμπαρώνεσαι 
και μη μου φεύγεις

Όλο ανυψώνεσαι
προς τον ήλιο
Θέλεις να στεγνώσεις
μα ξεραίνεσαι.

Θα σε ποτίζω
και τα χέρια θα μουσκεύω
Τις σταγόνες σου θα γεύομαι
σαν γάργαρο νερό.

Κι ας μεθώ
κι ας τα χάνω
πρόθυμα 
θα κάθομαι
μές την παραζάλη σου

Γιατί θα σαι δροσιά
κάτω απο λιοπύρι
καλοκαιρινό

Ας γίνομαι μούσκεμα
κι ας αναρριγώ

Μον\' έλα
λίγο χαμηλά
γιατί έχω ώρα 
που βρίσκομαι
στων ποδιών τις μύτες
και θαρρώ
θα χάσω την ισορροπία μου
μέσα στην τόση προσπάθεια.


:0)

Δεν είσαι μόνος Άλτερ.

----------


## narnia

Αλτερ μπράβο για τη φωτογραφία. Μου αρέσουν οι εικόνες σου, σου έχω ξαναπεί πως γράφεις κι εγώ βλέπω πίνακες. Τώρα θα φωτογραφίζεις κι εσύ θα βλέπεις συναίσθημα πέρα από τη στιγμή, πάντα συναίσθημα. Πως να σβήσει αυτή η ακόρεστη δίψα για συναίσθημα με δυο τραγούδια, με δυο λόγια ερωτικά, με δυο φωτογραφίες. Δεν αρκούν. Αν είσαι από αυτούς που όλο διψούν και σ\'έχουν αφήσει στη μέση της ερήμου πως να χορτάσεις με δυο στάλες Αλτερ μου; Πάντα θα διψάς και πάντα θα ζητάς πηγή και όαση. Μάθε πως δεν λυτρώνεσαι από αυτό. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να κορέσει αυτή τη δίψα. 
Θέλω να λέω καλλιτέχνες όσους νιώθουν την ίδια δίψα. Μην τα βάζεις με τον εαυτό σου. Μην τον καταπιέζεις.

----------


## anoiksi

weird μου, μου αρεσαν πολυ οι στιχοι σου...πολυ καλοι... :Smile: 

συμφωνω και μαζι σου narnia...πως να ξεδιψασεις εφοσον οσο πινεις απο την πηγη τοσο πιο πολυ χρειαζεσαι; Και με αυτον τον τροπο δημιουργεις ολο και πιο πολλα και ταξιδευεις ακομα πιο μακρια για να βρεις νεα πηγη με πιο δροσερο νερο και διαφορετικη γευση...μα δεν σου αρκει γιατι σου λειπει και η προηγουμενη και ξαναπλανιεσαι δεξια και αριστερα να βρεις καποια αλλη (ισως και παλι την ιδια)...και οσο ταξιδευεις και ανακαλυπτεις τοσο πιο πολυ στεναχωριεσαι γιαυτο που εμεινε πισω, ομως κερδιζεις κατι πολυ πιο σημαντικο και εισαι σε θεση να δωσεις κατι ακομα πιο σημαντικο...

δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε τα παντα που θελουμε και ολα μαζεμενα...αρα πρεπει να βρισκουμε παντα κατι που να γεμιζει το κενο μας και που μπορουμε να εχουμε...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnkYUw-zyao

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> 
> 
> πως να ξεδιψασεις εφοσον οσο πινεις απο την πηγη τοσο πιο πολυ χρειαζεσαι;



για αυτο σταματας να πινεις επειδη μονο και μονο θες, και πινεις μονο οταν πρεπει.

----------


## anoiksi

και μενεις στασιμος;;;

----------


## anoiksi

και δεν ειναι οτι θελεις να πεις, αλλα ειναι αναγκη επιβιωσης...

----------


## krino

γιατι στασιμος μενεις, οταν πινεις νερο οταν πρεπει?

----------


## anoiksi

οταν πρεπει να πιεις ηδη ειναι πολυ αργα, εχεις αφυδατωθει και εχεις γινει σαν αποξηραμενο φρουτο...τα υγρα σου δινουν ζωη, γιατι λοιπον να μην πινεις οσο εχεις αναγκη;; Γιατι να στερησε ζωη;; Γιατι να αυτοτιμωρησε;; Δεν βρισκω λογο...δεν ειναι κακο να ζητα κανεις λιγα παραπανω...

----------


## krino

δηλαδη εσυ οταν διψας, και πινεις νερο εχεις αφυδατωθει και εχει γινει αποξηραμενο φρουτο?
περιεργο αυτο που μου λες για τον ανθρωπινο οργανισμο.

Το να πινεις οταν διψας, αρα πρεπει να πιεις νερο ειναι το αυτονοητο.
Το να πινεις με βασει τις αναγκες σου, παιζει να ειναι και πλαστο, οσο πλαστη ειναι η εποχη μας.

Οι αναγκες μας γενικα χρειαζονται μια επιτηρηση, αλλιως καθε μερα θα ανακαλυπτεις αναγκες και \"αναγκες\"

Οσο για το παραπανω, δεν ειναι θεμα ποσοτητας, αλλα αναγκαιας ποιοτητας και κατ εμε,
η ποιοτητα ειναι ενα αυστηρο ζητουμενο.
Οποτε μερικες φορες ειναι πολυ κακο να ζητας κατι παραπανω.

----------


## anoiksi

οταν φτασεις στο σημειο που να διψας ο εγκεφαλος σου εχει ηδη αφυδατωθει...η αφυδατωση επηρεαζει παρεπιπτοντος και τα συναισθηματα...δεν μπορεις να ανταπεξελθεις σε διαφορες καταστασεις, ανικανοτητα να αντιμετωπισεις οποιεσδηποτε προκλησεις, ενδιδεις στο φοβο, την ανησυχια, το θυμο και οποιαδηποτε αλλα συναισθηματα...

τα παραπανω που ισχυουν για τον ανθρωπινο σωμα πιστευω προσωπικα οτι ισχυουν και για την ψυχη...αν θελεις μπορω να σου πω και αλλα :Smile: ...

οσο αφορα την ποσοτητα και την ποιοτητα συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου...

----------


## krino

ακομα και να εχεις αφυδατωθει, το να πιεις απροσεκτα νερο, μονο ζημια θα προκαλεσεις.

Σε καθε περιπτωση η υπομονη και η αυτοσυγκρατηση ειναι ο καλυτερος συμβουλος και φιλος.

----------


## Alterego

Και πως αυτοσυγκατεις τον εαυτο σου;Και πως να κανεις υπομονη;Μπορει ενας διψασμενος να κανει υπομονη;

----------


## anoiksi

δεν ειναι σωστο ως προς τον εαυτο σου να μενεις διψασμενος ενω η πηγη ειναι διπλα σου...αν δεν πιεις θα εχεις μεγαλυτερο προβλημα απο οτι αν πιεις παραπανω...ετσι πιστευω...

----------


## Alterego

τι κι αν πιεις;....αφου θα εισαι μια ζωη διψασμενος.Καλα θα ηταν να αφησουμε αναγκες μας στην ακρη.Δεν μας βγαζουν πουθενα.Απλα μας κναουν να ποναμε ολο και πιο πολυ

----------


## keep_walking

Αν πιεις χανει το νοημα ο προορισμος ,η επιτευξη?
Και να μη πιεις παλι αναγκη ικανοποιεις , οτι θες κανεις οπως θες συστρεφεις τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## keep_walking

Στην θεωρια...βεβαια, στην πραξη καπου χωλαινει το σκηνικο...

----------


## anoiksi

θα εχεις διαμορφωθει αναλογα με καθε περισταση και αλλιως...θα εχεις μαθει πραγματα...θα εχεις νιωσει πραγματα...και αλλωστε δεν ξερει κανεις για πιο λογο και σκοπο ηρθε ο καθενας μας σε αυτην την ζωη...Ισως ακριβως αυτον τον πονο να πρεπει να ζησουμε για να εχουμε να δωσουμε αυτο το κατι σε αυτον τον κοσμο...ξανα γυρναω στα ιδια απο πανω...αν δεν δοκιμασεις μενεις στα ιδια, στην ρουτινα και στην μονοτονια...

----------


## anoiksi

ναι ναι keep ετσι εχεις δικιο...

----------


## keep_walking

Παντα θεωρουσα τον πονο ως μεσο να μαθεις πραγματα , ειναι ενας τροπος να αντιλαμβανεσαι αυτο που σε περιβαλλει.

Η χαρα δεν στο δινει αυτο , ο πονος το δινει.

Καποιες σκεψεις και απο μενα.

----------


## Alterego

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε Κιπ για την συμμετοχη σου...
Πιστευω και εγω στον πονο και στο τι μπορει να σου δωσει.Οταν τον εχεις νιωσει εντονα..και απο την χαρα ομως περνεις πολλα πραγματα.

----------


## keep_walking

Μπορεις να συστρεψεις τον εαυτο σου και να τον διαμορφωσεις αλλιως χωρις πονο?

Καθε αλλαγη επιφερει πονο , αλλα και γιατι να θες αυτη την αλλαγη διαρκως?

Την συνεχη κινηση?

Δεν το βλεπω σαν στασιμοτητα οχι.

Δεν μπορω να σκεφτω αυτη τι στιγμη γιατι ειμαι μακρια απο πονο αλλα και απο χαρα , ειμαι σε μια ρουτινα αυτη την στιγμη.

Και εγω ευχαριστω alterego και μου αρεσει πολυ το nickname σου :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Ειναι περιεργο..οταν μπαινεις σε μια ρουτινα σε κανει πολυ διαφορετικο.Δεν μπορεις να σκεφτεις καν αν εισαι καλα η οχι. Καπως αυτο ειναι θεραπευτικο,αλλα απο την αλλη νιωθεις να χανεσαι,οταν δεν εισαι ανθρωπος της ρουτινας.Εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσει καθολου,αλλα καποιες φορες με λυτρωνει.

Υπαρχει η συνεχης κινηση γιατι επιλεγεις πραγματα που σε αναγκαζουν να τις κανεις.Ειναι καλα να βρεις αυτο που θα σου επιφερει καπως ηρεμια,χωρις εναλλαγες.Κουραζουν οι συνεχης αλλαγες.Κουραζουν πολυ.

----------


## weird

Κάθε πόνος, μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε αλλαγή.
Κάθε αλλαγή σε χαρά,
κάθε χαρά σε νέο πόνο...

Κύκλος είναι και γυρίζει...

Όσο για την δίψα...
Ο καθένας διψάει για πράγματα διαφορετικά.

Το να κουμαντάρει αυτή την δίψα του,
είναι δικό του θέμα, όσο και αν το χρειάζεται.

¨οπως είναι και δικό του το θέμα να βρίσκει,
τι χρειάζεται.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Ειναι περιεργο..οταν μπαινεις σε μια ρουτινα σε κανει πολυ διαφορετικο.Δεν μπορεις να σκεφτεις καν αν εισαι καλα η οχι. Καπως αυτο ειναι θεραπευτικο,αλλα απο την αλλη νιωθεις να χανεσαι,οταν δεν εισαι ανθρωπος της ρουτινας.Εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσει καθολου,αλλα καποιες φορες με λυτρωνει.
> 
> Υπαρχει η συνεχης κινηση γιατι επιλεγεις πραγματα που σε αναγκαζουν να τις κανεις.Ειναι καλα να βρεις αυτο που θα σου επιφερει καπως ηρεμια,χωρις εναλλαγες.Κουραζουν οι συνεχης αλλαγες.Κουραζουν πολυ.


Τα παντα ρέουν...
Μα αν μπορούμε να εξασφαλίζουμε λίγη γαλήνη,
ακινησία και αταραξία, μέσα σε αυτό το αέναο, είναι καλά...

Ο καθένας έχει τον ρυθμό του,
αυτόν είναι που πρέπει να αφουγκραστεί και να ακολουθεί πιστεύω.

----------


## Alterego

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κάθε πόνος, μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε αλλαγή.
> Κάθε αλλαγή σε χαρά,
> κάθε χαρά σε νέο πόνο...
> 
> Κύκλος είναι και γυρίζει...
> 
> Όσο για την δίψα...
> Ο καθένας διψάει για πράγματα διαφορετικά.
> ...



Ακριβως...

----------


## Alterego

Ειναι ευλογια να μπορεις να ηρεμησεις λιγο μεσα μου...πια για μενα η ηρεμια ειναι το πιο σημαντικο.

----------


## weird

Ανοιξα το ετυμολογικό λεξικο... είναι απίστευτη η ιστορία των λέξεων...
ηρεμώ - επιθ. ηρέμα- ανάπαυση αλλά και ηρεμίζω = καθησυχάζω.

----------


## Alterego

Μου αρεσουν πολυ τα λεξικα..καποια φορα απλοποιουν πολυ καλα το νοημα των λεξεων και τις νιωθεις περισσοτερο.

----------


## Alterego

...Αυτο το αρωμα της θλιψης απλα δεν κραταει αλλο.Δεν το αντεχω.Εχει βρωμισει.
Χρειαζομαι φρεσκο καθαρο αερα,ενα αερα που θα φερνει μαζι του πιστη και δυναμη.
Οι κτυποι της καρδιας μου μου το εχουν πια ανακοινωσει.Εχουν πλεον κουραστει.
Ηρεμια...αυτο ακριβως χρειαζομαι και αυτο ακριβως θα επιδιωξω.
Ξερω τα μυστικα της,θα τα βρω και παλι και θα τα βαλω στον δρομο μου.

Μακαρι να εχω παντα την δυναμη να νιωθω αυτο το αισιοδοξο αερακι που μπηκε στο δωματιο μου....
Καλησπερα σας!

----------


## anoiksi

http://o-kosmos-ths-nefelis.pblogs.gr/tags/aisiodoksia-ypomoni-gr.html

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> ...Αυτο το αρωμα της θλιψης απλα δεν κραταει αλλο.Δεν το αντεχω.Εχει βρωμισει.
> Χρειαζομαι φρεσκο καθαρο αερα,ενα αερα που θα φερνει μαζι του πιστη και δυναμη.
> Οι κτυποι της καρδιας μου μου το εχουν πια ανακοινωσει.Εχουν πλεον κουραστει.
> Ηρεμια...αυτο ακριβως χρειαζομαι και αυτο ακριβως θα επιδιωξω.
> Ξερω τα μυστικα της,θα τα βρω και παλι και θα τα βαλω στον δρομο μου.
> 
> Μακαρι να εχω παντα την δυναμη να νιωθω αυτο το αισιοδοξο αερακι που μπηκε στο δωματιο μου....
> Καλησπερα σας!


Για σενα απο μενα:P

*Η ζωη*

Η καρδια σου κουραστηκε, η ψυχη σου ξεφτισε...
Και απομεινες μονος, χαμενος στο χαος της ζωης σου...
Βαρεθηκες την θλιψη, βαρεθηκες τον πονο, βαρεθηκες την αναμνηση μιας ομορφης ζωης, μιας ζωης γεματο χαρα και παθος... ...Βαθια νοσταλγια...
Κοιμησου λιγο να ξεχασεις τον καημο...
Ξαπλωσε λιγο να ηρεμησεις...
Και υστερα ξυπνα απο τον ληθαργο και δες μπροστα σου την ζωη να χορευει μονο για σενα, πλυμμηρισμενη απο τα χρωματα της ιριδας...
Το αερακι θα σου χαιδευει το προσωπο και θα σε γεμιζει ολοενα με παραπανω ενεργεια...
Ο ηλιος θα σου χαμογελαει και θα σου προσφερει τις ηλιαχτιδες του για να παιξεις...
Η μυστηρια θαλασσα θα σε καλεσει για νεα ταξιδια, γεματα καινουρια συναισθηματα και νεους προορισμους...
Ενω η φωτια θα αναψει νεο παθος μεσα σου...

Μην χανεις τις στιγμες σου αλτερ...Ζησε απλα ζησε...

----------

